# Königsforst 50+only



## PoliceCar (29. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

  es ist nicht zu Ã¼bersehen, dass die eine oder andere seit Jahren etablierte Abendveranstaltung einem gewissen Wandel unterworfen ist. HierfÃ¼r gibt es sicher vielerlei GrÃ¼nde wie:

  -         Bikers entwickeln sich weiter,
  -         KonditionssprÃ¼nge fordern ein gewisses âMehrâ,
  -         NeuzugÃ¤nge mit ehrgeizigen Zielen,
  -         langjÃ¤hrige FahrerInnen orientieren sich aus unterschiedlichsten GrÃ¼nden um,
  -         etc.

  Nun ist mir aufgefallen, dass einige, so wie ich auch Ã¤lter geworden sind und sich vielleicht auch hÃ¶heren Zielen nicht mehr stellen wollen. So gab es einst den oft diskutierten Buchstaben *âLâ*. *âLâ* stand fÃ¼r âleichtâ und wurde umbenannt in ... 

  Da stand seinerzeit eine Entwicklung der FahrerInnen dahinter und das âleichtâ war lange Zeit nicht mehr notwendig â oder vielleicht doch?

  Wo sind die BikerInnen 50+ geblieben. Da gab es doch einmal so einige. Wurden die Touren zu schwer, technisch zu aufwendig oder waren es andere GrÃ¼nde fÃ¼r Abwanderungen.

  Vielleicht gibt es ja fÃ¼r die Ãlteren unter uns doch noch ein gewisses Interesse an mehr oder weniger regelmÃ¤Ãigen gemeinsamen Touren ...

  Ich stelle das hier jetzt mal zur Diskussion und zur Abstimmung. Bei ausreichendem Interesse kÃ¶nnten vielleicht lockere Abendausfahrten nach altbekanntem KFL-Muster ins Leben gerufen werden. 
  Ich persÃ¶nlich mÃ¶chte mich nicht mehr Ã¼bermÃ¤Ãig quÃ¤len und kÃ¶nnte mir Montag abend gut als reinen Wellnesstermin fÃ¼r 50+ vorstellen, nicht zwingend regelmÃ¤Ãig und auch nicht unbedingt mit einer bestimmten âLeaderfigurâ. Da gibt es sicher nur wenige, die das leisten kÃ¶nnen. Die Zielgruppe sollte ja eigentlich erwachsen sein und sich bei Tourenbedarf kurzfristig Ã¼ber das LMB selber organisieren kÃ¶nnen. 

NatÃ¼rlich werde ich selber so weit wie mÃ¶glich mein Bestes geben. 


  Ich bin jetzt mal gespannt obâs Reaktionen der Zielgruppe gibt ... 


  GruÃ PC 


  [FONT="]PS: Zielgruppe 50+ ist natÃ¼rlich nicht in Stein gemeiÃelt. Wer sich berufen fÃ¼hlt mit Ã¤lteren Herrschaften zu fahren ist natÃ¼rlich willkommen. Aber â Zielsetzung ist klar, ne ... 

PS2: Umfrage ist Ã¶ffentlich um Identifizierung und Handling zu vereinfachen.
[/FONT]


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juni 2010)

Lieber Ralf, bei deiner angestrebten Zielgruppe solltest du einen eventuellen Termin nicht mehr so weit in die Zukunft legen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (29. Juni 2010)

Liebes Polizeiauto 

Zunächst mal ... ich weiß, der Begriff steht für irgendwas auf dem Wasser 

Ich glaube so langsam wird es etwas sentimental hier im Bereich 

... aber die Idee ist prinzipiell gut 

Jedoch, wann spielte das Alter eine Rolle in unserem Kreis 
_BW_ (der Mann mit dem ultimativen Nick) ist im gleichen Alter wie der Verfasser dieser Zeilen und war überwiegend mit _Schnegge_ unterwegs   da gab es auch kein Problem ... dieses muss woanders liegen. 

An den ersten Antwortenden:

Was hat das mit einem mir unbekannten _ralf_ zu tun ... hier postet _PC_ und so sollte man das auch respektieren, oder?


----------



## PoliceCar (30. Juni 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> *Ich glaube so langsam wird es etwas sentimental hier im Bereich*
> 
> ... aber die Idee ist prinzipiell gut



... öhöm, findest Du?  Ich meine das aber ernst ... 



Montana schrieb:


> Jedoch, *wann spielte das Alter eine Rolle in unserem Kreis*



Ach, man kann über viele gemeinsame Ding reden. Z.B. Kreißlaufmittel, Brillenstärken, Proctologen, Haarfärbemittel, Musik der frühen 70er, gemeinsame Jugendlieben etc. 
Man weiß halt einfach wo's auch beim Mitfahrer klemmt ... 

Alles nicht so schlimm ... 

PC


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Juni 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:
			
		

> ... Ach, man kann über viele gemeinsame Ding reden. Z.B. Kreißlaufmittel, Brillenstärken, Proctologen, Haarfärbemittel, Musik der frühen 70er, gemeinsame Jugendlieben etc.
> ...


Ich fahre nur mit, wenn deutlich jüngere Frauen dabei sind! 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## AnjaR (30. Juni 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur mit, wenn deutlich jüngere Frauen dabei sind!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan


 
Macho
(deutlich jünger ist immer relativ)

Anja


----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Juni 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Macho
> (deutlich jünger ist immer relativ)
> 
> Anja


... lässt sich aber auch in absoluten Zahlen ausdrücken ... 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Kalinka (30. Juni 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur mit, wenn deutlich jüngere Frauen dabei sind!


Bin raus! Da nur nach alten Herren und jungen Frauen gefragt wurde, erfülle ich keines der Kriterien.


----------



## Juppidoo (30. Juni 2010)

Stefan_SIT schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur mit, wenn deutlich jüngere Frauen dabei sind!
> 
> Ride On!
> Stefan



Gerade bei den ganz jungen Dingern macht man mächtig Eindruck mit so einem Liteville-Ferrari.

Damit bin ich wohl raus.


----------



## MTB-Kao (30. Juni 2010)

Darf man eigentlich überhaupt noch in den Wald, wenn man älter ist, als die Bäume die dort stehen?  

Jaja, ich weiß, ich komme da auch noch hin und muss mich dann selbst gegen die jungen Wilden erwehren, die mich vom Trail treiben wollen wie einen angeschlagenen Hirschen


----------



## bibi1952 (30. Juni 2010)

Ich fahre schon lange in dieser Altersklasse.

Aber dafür Wellnesstermin?

nein Danke

so lang mich die jüngeren Frauen nicht überholen,

 fahre ich meine Touren:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10418​
VG Werner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stefan_SIT (30. Juni 2010)

Juppidoo schrieb:


> Gerade bei den ganz jungen Dingern macht man mächtig Eindruck mit so einem Liteville-Ferrari.
> ...


Eben! Wenn du eigentlich völlig chancenlos bist, macht ein gutes Bike einfach den Unterschied ... soll ich's dir mal leihen? 

Ride On!
Stefan


----------



## Delgado (30. Juni 2010)

bibi1952 schrieb:


> ... so lang mich die jüngeren Frauen nicht überholen, ...




Wieso?

Mann kann sich doch schön ziehen lassen ..


----------



## bibi1952 (30. Juni 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Wieso?
> 
> Mann kann sich doch schön ziehen lassen ..



Das sieht aber mehr nach einer Schiebehilfe aus........
und erfreut ist die Dame auch nicht darüber​


----------



## PoliceCar (30. Juni 2010)

Erster Termin für 05.07. ist online.

Schaun mer mal ... 

PC


----------



## Montana (4. Juli 2010)

*50 + kommt immer mehr in Mode *


----------



## PoliceCar (4. Juli 2010)

Habta keine Angst gehabt irgendwas versilbert zu bekommen? 

Cool, die kommen bestimmt bald alle in den KF. Sollen ja durchweg nett sein ... 
Ich halte es aber dann doch lieber mit Damen im passenden Alter - und da eigentlich nur mit einer - und die lässt sich weder mit BMW, Audi, SUV, Liteville oder sonstwas beeindrucken ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (4. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Habta keine Angst gehabt irgendwas versilbert zu bekommen?
> 
> Cool, die kommen bestimmt bald alle in den KF. Sollen ja durchweg nett sein ...
> Ich halte es aber dann doch lieber mit Damen im passenden Alter - und da eigentlich nur mit einer - und die lässt sich weder mit BMW, Audi, SUV, Liteville oder sonstwas beeindrucken ^^



Ja, die Befürchtung war schon da 

Jedoch stand ich immer mit den entscheidenden Körperteilen an einer Maurer 
... und mir ist diese eine Dame  in dieser Altersklasse immer noch deutlich lieber ...

Viel Spass mit den netten Kerlen im KF


----------



## Derk (5. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube, hier fehlt noch ein 60+ - Thread ( der mittlerweile für mich angemessen ist).

Ein kleiner Hinweis an die etwas großmäulige , zumindest aber recht überhebliche 50- - Fraktion, die sich hier gemeldet hat:

                      Behände ihrem Ende eilen sie zu,
                      die ewig im Bestehen sich wähnen (frei nach Goethe ) !!!

Ihr werdet noch froh sein,  später einmal beschwerdefrei (im Sinne von einigermaßen gelenkig) auf den Sattel steigen zu können .....

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Rhoder (5. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Wo sind die BikerInnen 50+ geblieben. Da gab es doch einmal so einige. Wurden die Touren zu schwer, technisch zu aufwendig oder waren es andere Gründe für Abwanderungen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hallo Police Car, ja uns gabs mal beim Brücker Mittwochstreff, da uns die Touren aber zu lang und zu schnell wurden, fahren wir nun unsere eigene Touren im KF , aber auch wegen Umzug nach BGL.
Leichtere Touren - Mitfahrer sind wie immer gerne willkommen ...
Aber das ist ja bekannt...

Gruß
Rhoder


----------



## PoliceCar (5. Juli 2010)

Derk schrieb:


> Behände ihrem Ende eilen sie zu,
> die ewig im Bestehen sich wähnen (frei nach Goethe ) !!!



... so isses wohl. 
Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall ...












Rhoder schrieb:


> Hallo Police Car, ja uns gabs mal beim Brücker  Mittwochstreff, da uns die Touren aber zu lang und zu schnell wurden,  fahren wir nun unsere eigene Touren im KF , aber auch wegen Umzug nach  BGL.
> Leichtere Touren - Mitfahrer sind wie immer gerne willkommen ...
> Aber das ist ja bekannt...
> 
> ...



... offen gestanden - an euch hatte ich dabei nicht gedacht ^^
Aber ihr macht doch jetzt, wenn ich recht informiert bin, XXS-Touren mit *"v"*amilienanschluß ... 

PC


----------



## kaberle (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo PC, 
trotz der tollen Kommentare  zu Deinem Angebot für Biker 50+ gemeinsam regelmäßig zu biken, habe ich Interesse teilzunehmen. Bitte informiere mich, ob und wann es losgehen soll und wo der Treffpunkt sein soll. Wenn die Anfahrt von Lev. nicht zu aufwendig ist, würde ich teilnehmen.
Viele Grüße
Klaus


----------



## karbu (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
wenn ich es bis 17 Uhr schaffe fahre ich mit.

Gruss Karl


----------



## PoliceCar (5. Juli 2010)

karbu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wenn ich es bis 17 Uhr schaffe fahre ich mit.
> 
> Gruss Karl



O.k., werde dann am Treffpunkt sein.
Vielleicht schaffe ich es dann noch für den KFL-Thread ein paar Rätseltrails zu filmen ... 





kaberle schrieb:


> Hallo PC,
> trotz der tollen Kommentare  zu Deinem  Angebot für Biker 50+ gemeinsam regelmäßig zu biken, habe ich Interesse  teilzunehmen. Bitte informiere mich, ob und wann es losgehen soll und wo  der Treffpunkt sein soll. Wenn die Anfahrt von Lev. nicht zu aufwendig  ist, würde ich teilnehmen.
> Viele Grüße
> Klaus



Hallo Klaus,
schaffst Du heute um 17:00 h?

PC


----------



## kaberle (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo PC, habe Deine Mail eben erst gesehen, leider zu spät. Ich hoffe, nächste Woche klappts.

Grüße kaberle


----------



## PoliceCar (5. Juli 2010)

kaberle schrieb:


> Hallo PC, habe Deine Mail eben erst gesehen, leider zu spät. Ich hoffe, nächste Woche klappts.
> 
> Grüße kaberle



Hi Kaberle,
kein Problem, nächste Woche kann ich zwar nicht, aber wenn sich 50+ etablieren sollte, kommen noch sehr viele Ausfahrten.




So, zum heutigen Auftakt der schon mal recht gelungen war:
Es trafen sich         Karl @ Karbu 
und                       ich @ PoliceCar.

Wir checkten kurz ab, wie wir wohl drauf sein würden und verabredeten mal zu versuchen was so geht mit 50+ ... 

Königsforst wurde dann zügig durchquert, ein paar Trails und den Spielplatztrail mitgenommen und ab ins Umland. Es war höchst kurzweilig, unterhaltsam und wir hatten letztendlich doch gehörig Bums in den Beinen. So ließen wir dann möglichst keine der üblichen Trails aus.

Kleiner Zwischenfall: Karl rutschte am Hoffnungstaler Westtunnel seitlich mit den Reifen ab und stürzte fast in die Tiefe. Gottlob wurde er vom Unterholz aufgehalten. Allerdings verkeilte er sich dermaßen, daß wir beide gefordert waren, die Situation für Mann und Bike zu entspannen.
Schäden an Mann und Bike: Keine.

Der Rest der Tour verlief dann planmäßig.

Mehrfache Wiederholung haben wir ausdrücklich ausgemacht. Da Karl auch Rennrad fährt, so wie ich auch, haben wir auch das ins Auge gefasst. Wer sich also zukünftig mit einklinken will, hat somit erweiterte Möglichkeiten ... 

Montags soll wohl Fixtermin bleiben oder an anderen Wochentagen nach Verabredung. Ich bin für alles offen und freue mich über weitere 50+erInnen, die Spaß an Relaxtouren haben.

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen der heutigen Tour:

Altbekannt: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jKya1pPwrz0"]YouTube- KF-Spielplatzdownhill[/nomedia]

Ich wieder hinterher: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Udcwpd6v8iA"]YouTube- Karl immer voraus[/nomedia]

Landschaftlich sehr schön: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TF1KAJHOuS4"]YouTube- Wiesentrail[/nomedia]

Wer kennt ihn?  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nt_72lCt5Lw"]YouTube- Serpentinentrail[/nomedia]

Die Viecher hätten uns bald aufgefressen. : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UP2_nQVr0Yg"]YouTube- Bremsenuphill[/nomedia]



Weitere Vids nach Upload zu YouTube. 

PC


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Juli 2010)

... und hier noch ein paar Vids zur gestrigen Tour:

In der Richtung wirklich bescheiden zu fahren : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VXrdC5HlEgA"]YouTube- Bleifeldtrail rueckwaerts[/nomedia]
Der geht eigentlich nur rauf : [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GPOhInLz__M"]YouTube- Karl Downhill auf'm Maenneraufstieg[/nomedia]

Ab nach Hause: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iDEsj_e6jxo"]YouTube- Uphill zum Koenigsforst[/nomedia]


PC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (6. Juli 2010)

> Königsforst wurde dann *zügig* durchquert, ein paar Trails und den Spielplatztrail mitgenommen und ab ins Umland. Es war höchst kurzweilig, unterhaltsam und wir hatten letztendlich doch *gehörig Bums in den Beinen*. So ließen wir dann möglichst keine der üblichen Trails aus.



Scheint ja ein flottes Seniorenründchen gewesen zu sein, alle Achtung


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Juli 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Scheint ja ein flottes Seniorenründchen gewesen zu sein, alle Achtung



... na ja, Karl ist halt gut drauf. Er hat dieses Jahr bereits so viele Km in den Beinen wie ich sie in drei Jahren mache ...

Ich selber darf mir aber auch nichts vergeben:
-         Baum ist gepflanzt.
-         Haus ist gebaut.
-         Sohn ist gezeugt.

-         ... und jetzt fehlt nur noch der Alpen-X zur Komplettierung. Der ist dann im September.

Also: Derzeit keine Zeit zum kneifen ... Anschließend kommen dann nur noch Blümchentouren.

[FONT="]Damit nun aber kein falscher Eindruck entsteht: Die gestrige Tour war schon noch wellnesskompatibel. Mitunter ein wenig techniklastig aber das ist ja was Bikers wollen ...


[/FONT]


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Kleiner Zwischenfall: Karl rutschte am Hoffnungstaler Westtunnel seitlich mit den Reifen ab und stürzte fast in die Tiefe. Gottlob wurde er vom Unterholz aufgehalten. Allerdings verkeilte er sich dermaßen, daß wir beide gefordert waren, die Situation für Mann und Bike zu entspannen...



Ahl Männer aalglatt...


----------



## sigi z (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo PoliceCar,
war auch schon in der Versuchung einen Fred mit 50+ zu eröffnen, da schon näher an der 60 als weg von der 50. Habe hier schon mal an div. Ausfahrten teilgenommen, welche auch ganz klar als Anfängertour gepostet wurden. Hab wohl nur ich gelesen !!!!
Nach 10 km war bei mir die Luft raus und die Gruppe weg. Bei den KFL'ern gings ganz gut, obwohl auch schon am Limit - musste dann aber aus beruflichen und terminlichen Gründen (mittwochs geht gar nicht) die Gruppe sausen lassen. 
Dann schauen wir mal, wenn der nächste Termin für die Oldies steht, ob's klappt.

Noch eins zu den "Jungspunden": kommt mal in unser Alter und wenn ihr dann fahrt und es fängt an zu knarzen, dann ist es nicht immer die rostige Kette !!!!!!!!!!!

Aber Hauptsache, wir haben alle Spaß am Biken !!!

Gruß
Sigi


----------



## Montana (8. Juli 2010)

sigi z schrieb:


> .... Bei den KFL'ern gings ganz gut, obwohl auch schon am Limit - musste dann aber aus beruflichen und terminlichen Gründen (mittwochs geht gar nicht) die Gruppe sausen lassen.
> 
> Aber Hauptsache, wir haben alle Spaß am Biken !!!
> 
> ...



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann warst Du bei einer KFL Premierentour im Sommer 2005 am Start ... hab da noch einen Satz in Erinnerung: " ... bei uns gibt es Höhenmeter nur durch Brücken über Autobahnen ... " 

Gruß Guido


----------



## sigi z (8. Juli 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, dann warst Du bei einer KFL Premierentour im Sommer 2005 am Start ... hab da noch einen Satz in Erinnerung: " ... bei uns gibt es Höhenmeter nur durch Brücken über Autobahnen ... "
> 
> Gruß Guido



Nein mein lieber Guido, 
ich war der mit dem "Pädsweg", aber die andere Aussage hätte auch von mir sein können. Obwohl es gibt ja schon steile Brückenauffahrten, oder ?

Gruß Sigi


----------



## Montana (8. Juli 2010)

sigi z schrieb:


> Nein mein lieber Guido,
> ich war der mit dem "Pädsweg", aber die andere Aussage hätte auch von mir sein können. Obwohl es gibt ja schon steile Brückenauffahrten, oder ?
> 
> Gruß Sigi



Ich habe da noch was Passendes gefunden :  Hier ...  und auch ... hier   sowie .... hier


----------



## PoliceCar (8. Juli 2010)

sigi z schrieb:


> Hallo PoliceCar,
> war auch schon in der Versuchung einen Fred mit 50+ zu eröffnen, da schon näher an der 60 als weg von der 50. Habe hier schon mal an div. Ausfahrten teilgenommen, welche auch ganz klar als Anfängertour gepostet wurden. Hab wohl nur ich gelesen !!!!
> Nach 10 km war bei mir die Luft raus und die Gruppe weg. Bei den KFL'ern gings ganz gut, obwohl auch schon am Limit - musste dann aber aus beruflichen und terminlichen Gründen (mittwochs geht gar nicht) die Gruppe sausen lassen.
> Dann schauen wir mal, wenn der nächste Termin für die Oldies steht, ob's klappt.
> ...



Hallo Sigi,

danke für Dein Feedback. Dann kann ich ja mit 50+ gar nicht so falsch gelegen haben. Es haben sich ja bereits einige gemeldet, auch über PN.
Also - ich würde mich freuen, wenn Du zu uns stoßen würdest, zumal Dir Montana auch noch eine Referenz gibt ... 

Insgesamt stelle ich mir wirklich Touren auf KFL-Wellnessniveau vor. Auch soll der KöFo nur in Ausnahmefällen verlassen werden.
Die Montagstour diese Woche war eigentlich eine Ausnahme, da beide Teilnehmer ein wenig "heiß" waren. Das sollte so aber keinesfalls die Regel werden.
Den nächsten Termin habe ich für den 19.07. angedacht. Vorher geht leider meinerseits nicht, da ich derzeit über meine Zeit nicht wirklich frei verfügen kann. 
Jeder der sich berufen fühlt sollte aber bei Bedarf ruhig Termine ins Leben rufen und die hier für die Zielgruppe kommunizieren. Ich selber tauge nämlich nur beschränkt als pausenfreier Leithengst ... 

Also, nehmen wir 50+erInnen es doch einfach in die Hand!

PC 

PS: Noch einmal möchte ich ausdrücklich betonen, daß ich die 50-erInnen nicht diskriminieren möchte! Jede/r ist willkommen, wenn unsere doch klar abgesteckten Randbedingungen nicht heraufgesetzt werden.


----------



## sigi z (9. Juli 2010)

Hallo PC,
dann merke ich mir mal den 19.7. vor. Hoffen wir mal, dass es klappt. Nehme an, Du stellst einen Termin ein ??!!

@ Guido,
Mann, das ist ja fast auf den Tag genau 5 Jahre her. Wo sind die geblieben ???
Was waren wir da noch jung, he he . Obwohl, das sind wir auch heut noch - man fühlt sich halt nur nicht mehr so an.
Grüße nach Rösrath - Du hast die Kölner Bucht ja verlassen.
Sigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cubanita (9. Juli 2010)

Hätte ja auch Interesse, aber wenn ihr so früh losfahrt, habe ich leider keine Chance mal mitzukommen. 
Oder könnt ihr auch mal so um 18.30 Uhr losfahren


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Juli 2010)

So, damit nix durchgeht und der nächste Termin gefixt ist, hier der LMB-Eintrag für den 19.07.!

*KF-Wellnesstour 50+*

Ich hoffe 18:00 h geht schon. Wenn allgemein später gewünscht, schiebe ich noch. Es ist dann aber zunehmend wieder mit früherer Dämmerung zu rechnen. Na ja, die Nightridesaison ist bereits im Anmarsch ... 

_*Und jetzt: Flott eintragen die Herrschaften ... *_



.


----------



## 2RaFa (12. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, damit nix durchgeht und der nächste Termin gefixt ist, hier der LMB-Eintrag für den 19.07.!
> 
> *KF-Wellnesstour 50+*
> 
> ...



hallo Tatü-Tata,
da man mich ja wegen 60+ *offiziell ausgeschlossen hat*werde ich mich (mit der Anmeldung zum 19.07.) noch zurückhalten und abwarten, ob meine Tagesform stimmt. Ich bringe dann am Termin einen korrigierten Aufnahmeantrag mit sowie ein (selbsterstelltes) amtsärztliches Gutachten. Sodann werde ich die Tagesform der anderen Mitreisenden beurteilen und erst danach die Tour offiziell freigeben. Jegliches Dpoping wird streng kontrolliert. 

Außerdem wird unbedingt noch ein zweiter (erfahrener) Guide benötigt, der vom Biken mehr Ahnung hat als vom Musizieren und Segeln. Wasser und Wald haben lediglich die ersten 2 Buchstaben gemeinsam, ansonsten stürzt es sich doch deutlich härter in letzterem.
Ich schlage als Co-Guide Herrn Montana vor, der, wie sein Name bereits bezeugt, eine fundierte Kenntnis der (KFL-) Berge besitzt.
Unter diesen Voraussetzungen sollte es nicht nur eine altersentsprechende und medizinisch abgesicherte sondern wohl auch erfahrene und lustige Tour werden.
Bis dahin


----------



## Montana (13. Juli 2010)

> werde ich mich (mit der Anmeldung zum 19.07.) noch zurückhalten ...
> 
> Ich schlage als Co-Guide Herrn Montana vor, der, wie sein Name bereits bezeugt, eine fundierte Kenntnis der (KFL-) Berge besitzt.



Ich komme gerne bald mal wieder in den KF, Heiner  Jedoch wird das noch etwas dauern. 

Vom 15. - 18.07.2010 bin ich hier und ab 26.07. bin ich für 3 Wochen wieder in der Nähe von 

Ambitionierte Ziele was


----------



## PoliceCar (13. Juli 2010)

@ Heiner: Dat krije mer schon hin. Schließlich bin ich von Deiner Dekade nicht mehr wirklich weit entfernt. Und wenn alle Stricke reißen, wassern wir im Tretbecken ...  ... ... oder geben ein Blockflötenkonzert mit handgeschnitzten Instrumenten aus echtem KöFo-Holz ... 

@ Guido: Ja, wirklich ambitioniert.  ... Wieviele Hm kommen denn da zusammen? 

Hier noch mal der Termin für den 19.07.!

PC


----------



## 2RaFa (13. Juli 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> ... ab 26.07. bin ich für 3 Wochen wieder in der Nähe von
> 
> Ambitionierte Ziele was



bitte übersetzen! ich spreche immer noch nicht hellenisch!
wo iss dat dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (13. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> @ Heiner: Dat krije mer schon hin. Schließlich bin ich von Deiner Dekade nicht mehr wirklich weit entfernt. Und wenn alle Stricke reißen, wassern wir im Tretbecken ...  ... ... oder geben ein Blockflötenkonzert mit handgeschnitzten Instrumenten aus echtem KöFo-Holz ...



Das gefällt mir .... wenn Flöte dann aber bitte wie [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RO8aa9PGxvU"]YouTube- Jethro Tull - Locomotive Breath[/nomedia]



PoliceCar schrieb:


> @ Guido: Ja, wirklich ambitioniert.  ... Wieviele Hm kommen denn da zusammen?



240 km und ca. 300 hm in 4 Tagen  dafür endlich mal ein wenig Kultur  während und vor allem nach dem Fortbewegen mittels _arme Leute Forstbewegungsmittel_


----------



## Montana (13. Juli 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> bitte übersetzen! ich spreche immer noch nicht hellenisch!
> wo iss dat dann?



Wir sind  noch 18 km von hier entfernt. Grob gesagt 'ne gute Ecke südlich von Thessaloniki. Wir kommen aber mit dem Auto von _Italien_ übers Meer 

Ganz wichtig: *No bikes in greece*  Moped könnte gehen, kann ich aber nicht


----------



## 2RaFa (13. Juli 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Wir sind  noch 18 km von hier entfernt. Grob gesagt 'ne gute Ecke südlich von Thessaloniki. Wir kommen aber mit dem Auto von _Italien_ übers Meer
> 
> Ganz wichtig: *No bikes in greece*  Moped könnte gehen, kann ich aber nicht



du meinst es ist zu heiß zum Radeln, aber nicht zum (Motor-)Biken?

meine schönsten Zeiten in Greece in den 70-ern habe ich in der Gegend von hier erlebt


----------



## Montana (13. Juli 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> du meinst es ist zu heiß zum Radeln, aber nicht zum (Motor-)Biken?
> 
> meine schönsten Zeiten in Greece in den 70-ern habe ich in der Gegend von hier erlebt



Cool ... das ist dann bestimmt auch die richtige Gegend für  *...  & ... *


----------



## Ommer (14. Juli 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> du meinst es ist zu heiß zum Radeln, aber nicht zum (Motor-)Biken?
> 
> meine schönsten Zeiten in Greece in den 70-ern habe ich in der Gegend von hier erlebt




Da war ich 2003 kurz mit dieser alten Dame
Der Hafen ist recht klein, deshalb sind wir mit Booten hingefahren.


----------



## PoliceCar (14. Juli 2010)

... hab ich's nicht vorausgesagt:



PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...
> Ach, man kann über viele gemeinsame Ding reden. Z.B. Kreißlaufmittel,  Brillenstärken, Proctologen, Haarfärbemittel, Musik der frühen 70er,  gemeinsame Jugendlieben etc.
> Man weiß halt einfach wo's auch beim Mitfahrer klemmt ...
> 
> ...



.. unter uns reden wir doch wohl vermehrt über "the good old times" ... 

Und, hier noch mal der 19.07.2010  ... ja, richtig gelesen: *2010* 

PC


----------



## 2RaFa (14. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... hab ich's nicht vorausgesagt:



klar, wie immer: Tatü-Tata hat den vollen Durchblick!
dann sag doch mal Temp., Luftfeuchte, und Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für den 19.07. voraus...



PoliceCar schrieb:


> und, hier noch mal der 19.07.2010  ... ja, richtig gelesen: *2010*
> PC


Jetzt drängel doch nicht so! 
wenn es am Montagabend erneut so schwül und heiß ist, werde ich nur mit Wassertreten und Schieben dabei sein! wenn dir das dann zu langsam ist, mache ich tatsächlich noch den 60+ auf!
Im übrigen: ich habe ja jetzt ganz viel Zeit; weder meine Mama, meine Frau noch mein Job fordern ein zeitiges Comeback!


----------



## PoliceCar (15. Juli 2010)

So, immer locker bleiben.

Wir wollen biken und nicht zu viel "similieren" ... ... 

Montag ist Tour.  Karl, bist Du dabei?
Mal schau wer sonst noch so zu aktivieren ist. Einen weiteren alten Bekannten habe ich ja ausgemacht ...


----------



## 2RaFa (19. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...
> Montag ist Tour.  Karl, bist Du dabei?
> Mal schau wer sonst noch so zu aktivieren ist. Einen weiteren alten Bekannten habe ich ja ausgemacht ...




Karl war dabei, und einige andere "50+", aber auch Ingo, der sich keineswegs verirrt hatte und gut mithalten konnte!
Die 8-er Gruppe (pardon, zu Beginn waren es 9, doch Lars - alias MTB K.o. - hat die Alten dann wieder verlassen) um den Guide PC - alias TatüTata, alias Paul... - war schnell ... nach ca. 30 km und 400 Hm in der FoMü gelandet ...












50+ erwies sich als starke Truppe ! 
... sollte fortgesetzt werden!


----------



## PoliceCar (20. Juli 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Karl war dabei, und einige andere "50+", aber auch Ingo, der sich keineswegs verirrt hatte und gut mithalten konnte!
> Die 8-er Gruppe (pardon, zu Beginn waren es 9, doch Lars - alias MTB K.o. - hat die Alten dann wieder verlassen) um den Guide PC - alias TatüTata, alias Paul... - war schnell ... nach ca. 30 km und 400 Hm in der FoMü gelandet ...
> 
> 
> ...




Jo, top Bilder! Wer ist denn der Typ da rechts mit dem Bauerngeschwür ...  ... ... 
Peter fehlt leider auf dem unteren Bild ... 


Also, das ließ sich ja mal gut an. Zu Beginn waren wir 9 Bikers die zielstrebig alle gängigen KöFo-Trails unter die Stollen nahmen. Dann war Lars wohl ein wenig gelangweilt und verließ die Truppe der alten Männer ...  Trotzdem, schön, daß Du eine wenig mit uns gefahren bist.  

Weitere jüngere Männer (50+friends) waren:
Peter @ Peter1bike
Ingo @ I-men

und dann die älteren Herren:
Sigi @ sigi z
Heiner @ 2RaFa
Karl @ karbu
Dieter @ Canyo1
Werner @ ???
und ich @ PC

Es kam wie es kommen musste ... ... wir landeten in der Forsbacher Mühle ... 
Vielleicht liegt es ja daran, daß man in späten Jugendjahren ein wenig genießem muß ... 

Gespräche: Ja wirklich altersgerecht. Wer kennt denn noch Messerschmidt Kabinenroller, BMW-Isetta, Lloyd, Glas, etc.  Ja, wie vorhergesagt bewegten sich die Gespräche auf Augenhöhe ... 

Es hat Spaß gemacht! Fortsetzung nächsten Montag!

PC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (20. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Gespräche: Ja wirklich altersgerecht. Wer kennt denn noch Messerschmidt Kabinenroller, BMW-Isetta, Lloyd, Glas, etc.  Ja, wie vorhergesagt bewegten sich die Gespräche auf Augenhöhe ...



Und Weiber?
Was ist mit Weibern?


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Dann war Lars wohl ein wenig gelangweilt und verließ die Truppe der alten Männer ...  Trotzdem, schön, daß Du eine wenig mit uns gefahren bist.



Danke für das Asyl  Nee, gelangweilt war ich nicht. War schön mal wieder ein bisschen mit meinen "alten" 24h-Mitstreitern quatschen zu können  Aber so ein Tempo kann ich leider nicht lange halten  Dann hätte ich wohl doch später noch an der FoMü vorbei fahren sollen. 






Vielleicht mache ich ja in 11 Jahren eine 50+ Schnellnessgruppe auf


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. Juli 2010)

19 km/h Schnitt


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juli 2010)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> 19 km/h Schnitt



Wenn wir sein Gewicht hätten, wären wir noch vieeeeeeeeeeel schneller.


----------



## PoliceCar (20. Juli 2010)

Delgado schrieb:


> Und Weiber?
> Was ist mit Weibern?




Ach was Weiber ... 

Den *biologischen Auftrag* hat man in dem Alter doch _*längst erfüllt*_ ... 








.


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn wir sein Gewicht hätten, wären wir noch vieeeeeeeeeeel schneller.



Jeder ist für sein Gewicht selber verantwortlich


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juli 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wenn wir sein Gewicht hätten, wären wir noch vieeeeeeeeeeel schneller.



Isser so fett, daß er bergab immer allen davon rollt?


----------



## ultra2 (20. Juli 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Isser so fett, daß er bergab immer allen davon rollt?



Ähh...ja


----------



## Enrgy (20. Juli 2010)

dachte ich`s mir doch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigi z (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo Oldies und die paar Jungspunde,

hat richtig Laune gemacht, Tempo für meinen (unseren) Jahrgang genau richtig.  Und dann ein Getränk im Biergarten - ist ja auch nicht zu verachten, aber beim nächsten Mal sollte die Pause etwas kürzer gehalten werden, damit wir noch im Hellen absatteln können. Nachdem die wilden Jungen dann endlich andere Ziele anvisiert und wir uns getrennt hatten, konnten wir es so richtig krachen lassen  und die letzten anvisierten 7 min wurden in drei Minuten absolviert.
Das ganze fordert natürlich nach einer Fortsetzung und ich bin dabei !!
See you next Monday 

PS: PC, das ist kein Magengeschwür, Dein Trikot hatte sich durch eine Windböe aufgebläht, also keine Angst !


----------



## peter1bike (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo Jungs,

hat echt Spaß gemacht.
Die Forstautobahnen waren wie ruppige Abfahrten...zudem wird eine Federgabel total überbewertet.
@lars war mal wieder schon Dich zu treffen. Übrigens Dein Edelgrappa schmeckt mir immer noch.

Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## PoliceCar (20. Juli 2010)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Die Forstautobahnen waren wie ruppige Abfahrten...zudem wird eine Federgabel total überbewertet.



... 

Setz hier mal 'n Foto von Deinem neuen "old school rigid" rein. 

Sowas kennen die jungen Leute doch gar nicht mehr ... 
Ich beneide Dich drum. Und lass bitte die Starrgabel dran!




sigi z schrieb:


> See you next Monday



...yes well Sir! 



sigi z schrieb:


> PS: PC, das ist kein Magengeschwür, Dein Trikot hatte sich *durch eine   Windböe aufgebläht*, also keine Angst !



... hmm, vielleicht sollte ich doch eher meinen Segelneopren tragen ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (21. Juli 2010)

peter1bike schrieb:


> @lars war mal wieder schon Dich zu treffen. Übrigens Dein Edelgrappa schmeckt mir immer noch.



Dito  Aber wie schaffst du es, dass eine so kleine Flasche so lange hält? Oder hast du dir gleich eine ganze Kiste nachgekauft


----------



## PoliceCar (21. Juli 2010)

So die Herrschaften,

hier der Termin für Montag den 26.07.. Die Startzeit habe ich auf 18:15h geschoben um allen ein wenig entgegen zu kommen. 
Wenn ihr mehrheitlich einkehren wollt, denkt bitte an Licht. Derzeit reicht ja für die Dämmerung leichte Sommerbeleuchtung - noch ... 

PC


----------



## sigi z (22. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So die Herrschaften,
> 
> hier der Termin für Montag den 26.07..
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (26. Juli 2010)

sigi z schrieb:


> PoliceCar schrieb:
> 
> 
> > So die Herrschaften,
> ...


----------



## PoliceCar (26. Juli 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> sigi z schrieb:
> 
> 
> > zur Klarstellung:
> ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. Juli 2010)

Dann werde ich die Mühle wohl heute auslassen  Euch viel Spaß morgen


----------



## PoliceCar (27. Juli 2010)

So, wieder da!

Boah ey, 10 Herren mit Dame ... 
Trailig und letztendlich noch feucht wars ... Danke Heiner! 

Näheres später ...


----------



## 2RaFa (27. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> 2RaFa schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hallo Heiner,
> ...


----------



## sigi z (28. Juli 2010)

Hi Lady Eve und GOldies,

hat wieder Spaß gemacht und die Gruppe ist einfach Spitze .
Ralf, wie immer Danke fürs Guiden und Heiner, Danke für die Runde 

Wollen mal sehen wie Ingo seine jugendliche ungestüme Kraft zügeln kann, damit wir älteren Herrschaften auch noch Freude und Luft beim Biken haben, wenn er nächste Woche den Guide-Part übernimmt, da PoliceCar ja nach dieser Runde eine Auszeit nehmen muss / will / nötig hat oder oder.  
Berichte werden folgen, da bin ich mir sicher.

Bis dann nächste Woche
Sigi


----------



## i-men (28. Juli 2010)

Jau, ich fand das auch gestern mal wieder sehr nett und das mit nächster Woche kriegen wir schon hin.
Je mehr wir zusammen fahren desto kompatibler werde ich und nen zuschaltbaren Luftmengen- und Drehzahlbegrenzer habe ich sowieso.
Zur Auswahl standen nächste Woche Di. und Mi.
Mal sehen was der Wettergott sagt.

Übrigens prima Bilder und Videos.


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Juli 2010)

Na Heiner,

nach Deinem Anschauungsmaterial brauche ich jetzt ja eigentlich gar nix mehr schreiben. Wirklich schöne Dokus hat Du da bereitgestellt! 

Also, nein nächste Woche kann ich nicht, da wir Handwerker zu Hause haben und ich das Zimmer meines Sohnes mit renoviere. Da wird so einiges verändert und da würde mir alles Weitere einfach zu viel ... 
Daher setze ich mal aus - und 1 Woche Urlaub kommt im August auch noch ...

So, dann mal zu gestern:
Es war schon irgendwie schön zu sehen, daß sich zur dritten_ (ja Heiner die dritte, nicht die zweite )_ 50+-Tour so viele Bikers eingefunden haben:


Dieter @ Canyo1
Eva @ eva_eva
Sigi @ sigi z
Klaus @ kaberle
Ingo @ i-men
Manfred (?) @ Anfaenger64
Rainer @ Rast09
Freund von Ingo
Heiner @ 2RaFa
Karl @ Karbu
ich @ PC
Zunächst durchquerten wir den KF um dann langsam zu steigern. Heiner bediente fleißig die Kamera.
Dann bedienten wir uns der zunehmend ruppigen Flowtrails um uns den Spielplatz hinabzustürzen. Eine Schrecksekunde hatten wir dann, als sich Rainer tatsächlich über eine Rampe stürzte und eine satte Bodenprobe nahm ...   Nix passiert! 
Dann lotste uns Heiner einen giftigen Anstieg nach Forsbach hinauf den ich so gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm hatte. in frühen KFL-Zeiten waren wir den wohl schon mal gefahren. Na ja ich hatte den zumindest längst vergessen, werde ihn nun aber wieder ins Repertoire aufnehmen ...  ... aber nur wenn niemand meutert ...  
Dann führte uns Ingo zur Forsbacher Mühle ...  wo Heiner der schon als ausgestiegen galt uns mit vielen PS zwischen den Beinen wieder heimsuchte ... ... und uns alle freihielt ... 

*Danke Heiner!*

Damengesellschaft war auch höchst angenehm ... 

Rückfahrt dann, abgesehen von einer kleinen Suchaktion nach vermissten Menschen und Akkus , völlig problemlos und relaxt. Zeitangaben mache jetzt keine mehr ... 


So, zu bemerken wäre, daß die Lichtsaison definitiv wieder angefangen hat. Also, keine Abendausfahrten mehr ohne Licht!

PC


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. Juli 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Eine Schrecksekunde hatten wir dann, als sich Rainer tatsächlich über eine Rampe stürzte und eine satte Bodenprobe nahm ...   Nix passiert!



Wo ist denn das passende Video???


----------



## 2RaFa (1. August 2010)

im KFL-thread hatte ich folgendes gepostet:
_"macht es doch wie die von 50+:
die suchen sich das richtige Wetter aus und kippen dann nach der tour  das Weizen aus den Gläsern in den Rachen statt schnödes Wasser aus den  Schuhen!" 		 		_ 
also Ingo, wie siehts aus?
laut Wetterbericht bietet sich der Dienstag eher an als der Mittwoch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (1. August 2010)

Also, unser Renovierungsfortschritt stellt sich derzeit ganz passabel dar.
Montag kann ich mit Sicherheit nicht. Aber ich kann Montag überschauen ob Dienstag geht und würde dann ggf. eine Tour hier hereinsetzen. Wenn Ingo allerdings vorher schon entscheidet die älteren Herrschaften zu betreuen, um so besser ... 

Heute Nachmittag werde ich mich mal schnell auf's Rennrad setzen. Ich bin auf Entzug ^^

Bis dann und Gruß


----------



## eva_eva (2. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Also, unser Renovierungsfortschritt stellt sich derzeit ganz passabel dar.
> Montag kann ich mit Sicherheit nicht. Aber ich kann Montag überschauen ob Dienstag geht und würde dann ggf. eine Tour hier hereinsetzen. Wenn Ingo allerdings vorher schon entscheidet die älteren Herrschaften zu betreuen, um so besser ...
> 
> Heute Nachmittag werde ich mich mal schnell auf's Rennrad setzen. Ich bin auf Entzug ^^
> ...


 
hoffentlich klappt das morgen, bin dabei! 
Eva


----------



## i-men (2. August 2010)

So der Termin ist Online.
Falls PC mit von der Partie ist, werden wir das Guiding verlosen.
Er hätte aber auf jeden Fall schon mal den Rückweg zum Parkplatz gewonnen 
Wie gross ist denn der Wunsch nach ner Biergarten Einkehr?


----------



## 2RaFa (2. August 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> So der Termin ist Online.
> Falls PC mit von der Partie ist, werden wir das Guiding verlosen.
> Er hätte aber auf jeden Fall schon mal den Rückweg zum Parkplatz gewonnen



oder zu zweit guiden:
Ingo vorne und Tatütata hinten  PC muss aufpassen, dass auch keine(r) verloren geht.



i-men schrieb:


> Wie gross ist denn der Wunsch nach ner Biergarten Einkehr?


von mir aus immer, sofern das Wetter passt und den ewig Hungrigen eine Mahlzeit gegönnt wird ...


----------



## PoliceCar (2. August 2010)

eva_eva schrieb:


> hoffentlich klappt das morgen, bin dabei!
> Eva



Hey, super!

Wollte gerade den Termin eintragen - und: Alles schon passiert ... 
Also werde ich morgen wohl die Gruppe von hinten abdecken. 

Wie sieht es mit den anderen älteren Herrschaften aus? Karl, Sigi, Klaus, Rainer, ... es ist zwar Dienstag, wäre aber trotzdem schön euch morgen dabei zu haben. 

Bis morgen dann


----------



## ultra2 (2. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...
> Also werde ich morgen wohl die Gruppe von hinten abdecken.



Stimmt, es sind ja derzeit Gay-Games.


----------



## PoliceCar (2. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Stimmt, es sind ja derzeit Gay-Games.


... wenn Du kommst, _*darfst Du vor mir fahren*_ ... 

Bring aber 'n Ausweis mit. Jugendliche dürfen noch nicht ...


----------



## ultra2 (2. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... wenn Du kommst, _*darfst Du vor mir fahren*_ ...
> 
> Bring aber 'n Ausweis mit. Jugendliche dürfen noch nicht ...



Aber soweit vor dir....

Ich bin so gesichtsalt, ich brauche keinen Ausweis.


----------



## sigi z (3. August 2010)

Sorry PC,

wie bereits gesagt, Dienstags ist nicht mein Tag .
Euch heute viel Spaß .
Gruß Sigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (4. August 2010)

sigi z schrieb:


> Sorry PC,...
> ...Euch heute viel Spaß .
> Gruß Sigi



nu Sigi: Spaß, den hatten wir:
für mich (von Hoffnungsthal aus) waren es 45 km durch den KF und die Heide, nur schlappe 280 hm (schööööön!), bis auf wenige Tropfen im Trockenen hier entlang
die Truppe waren erneut 9 Männer und 1 Frau:







"abgedeckt von hinten" durch den sehr nach Luft ringenden Tatütata





während sich die einzige Frau mehr für Esel interessierte ...





kamen schließlich alle zum verdienten Weizen aus Gläsern statt Wasser aus Schuhen





Danke an die beiden Guides und für die Runde des Geburtshelfers PC!
50+ hat sich deutlich etabliert!
weiter so!


----------



## PoliceCar (4. August 2010)

Also Heiner,

so langsam fange ich an mich an Deine Bilder zu gewöhnen ...  
Sehr schön!  Der mit dem gelben Trikot hat aber noch eine hübsch schlanke Tallie ...  ... oder warum ringt der so nach Luft ... 

Ja, nett war es mal wieder! Diesesmal zeigte uns unser Jüngster die sandigen Trails in der Wahner Heide. Da kenne ich mich jetzt gar nicht aus. Bestenfalls könnte ich dort alleine am Zaun entlang guiden, ... wenn ich ihn denn erst einmal finden würde ... 

O.k., dafür durfte ich dann über den J.-Trail (der ja mittlerweile kein Trail mehr ist ...) zurückführen. Runde Sache war das mal wieder, sogar mit einem neuen altbekannten Gesicht: Konfuzius wollte wohl mal die älteren Herrschaften sichten. Passte ja mit dem dicken Finger ... 

Bis Montag dann ...


----------



## i-men (4. August 2010)

Ja viel gibt es ja Berichtsmässig den Bildern nicht mehr hinzu zufügen.
Danke an unseren Paparazzo

Es traffen sich 10 mittelalte Biker/innen, die da waren

    * 2RaFa
    * eva_eva
    * grünschnabel46
    * peter1bike
    * Canyo1
    * PoliceCar
    * kaberle
    * Konfuzius
    * Karbu
       und meiner einer

Unser lieber Konfuzius hat uns zwar vermutlich ´nur´ zur Genesung ´benutzt´, aber es war natürlich wieder sehr nett und wenn es hilft...

Es ging nach einem kurzen Regenunterstand im KF, zügig Richtung WH. Dort wurde Peter1bike eingesammelt und weiter Richtung Flughafen bzw. dann parallel Richtung Osten. Flowig ging es Richtung Rösrath und über einen der wenigen Trails am Busenberg vorbei (und nein, ich weiß nicht woher er diesen Namen hat). Weiter Richtung Schefferei an den Fischteichen vorbei und wieder kehrt Richtung KF.
Da mehrheitlich nach Stärkung verlangt wurde kehrten wir im Asado ein.
Obwohl der ein oder andere Schutzblechlose leicht getupft war, bekamen wir problemlos Biergarteneinlass.
War mal wieder ne sehr nette Runde und apropo, Dank an PC für dat leckere Weizen.
Leicht fröstelnd teilte sich die Masse danach in die jeweiligen Heimatrichtungen auf.

Schöne Runde, freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour


----------



## 2RaFa (4. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Also Heiner,
> 
> so langsam fange ich an mich an Deine Bilder zu gewöhnen ...
> Sehr schön!  Der mit dem gelben Trikot hat aber noch eine hübsch schlanke Tallie ...  ... oder warum ringt der so nach Luft ...


Apropos "Paparazzo": wem das evtl. zu viel wird mit den Bildern, der gebe bitte Bescheid! ... dann werde ich das wieder abstellen ...
zu PC's Taille: sie ist wirklich verlockend schlank - darum sollte er besser immer "hinten abdecken"!

zur Mittwochs-KFL-Runde: viel Glück mit dem Wetter! 
(bin aber jetzt schon gespannt, wieviel Wasser die heute abend wieder aus den Schuhen kippen muss)


----------



## MTB-Kao (4. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> zur Mittwochs-KFL-Runde: viel Glück mit dem Wetter!
> (bin aber jetzt schon gespannt, wieviel Wasser die heute abend wieder aus den Schuhen kippen muss)



"Damals" (zu Montanas Zeiten) kamen zu den KFL-Touren ja bei schlechtem Wetter fast mehr Biker als bei Gutem ... Kann Ingo oder Peter euch erzählen, wenn ihr "mal wieder" im Biergarten sitzt  Ralf wird nicht so viel erzählen können, der war schon immer Schönwetterfahrer


----------



## PoliceCar (4. August 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ..., der war schon immer Schönwetterfahrer




... oder *"trockener Matschfahrer"*? ...  ... ... 


Aber ganz so schlimm war das bei dem Kollegen wohl doch nicht. 

Ich zitiere mal hieraus:


> *... in die Hardt und über Moitzfeld in den KF dort ekligste  * *Matschtrails gefahren , für die ich die volle Verantwortung übernehme*





2RaFa schrieb:


> Apropos "Paparazzo": wem das evtl. zu viel wird mit  den Bildern, der gebe bitte Bescheid! ... dann werde ich das wieder  abstellen ...



Wehe Du lässt jemals die Kamera zu Hause ... dannn ... dann ... ach, dann lass ich mir die fiesesten Trails einfallen, so daß Du den Tag verfluchen wirst, an dem Du die Kamera vergessen hast ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (4. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Apropos "Paparazzo": wem das evtl. zu viel wird mit den Bildern, der gebe bitte Bescheid! ... dann werde ich das wieder abstellen



Heiner Du weisst doch wie das ist. Wenn Du die Fotos schiesst, verdrehen alle die Augen. Später heisst es, ´zeig doch mal die Bilder´.
Weitermachen. Ich mache demnächst auch gerne den Co-Paparazzo, dann bist Du wenigstens auch öfters mal drauf (und ich weniger)


----------



## Montana (4. August 2010)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> "Damals" (zu Montanas Zeiten) kamen zu den KFL-Touren ja bei schlechtem Wetter fast mehr Biker als bei Gutem ...



Tja, aber auch das hat sich geändert 

Der Montana flüchtet mittlerweile sogar vor schlechtem Wetter und sucht sich etwas trockenere Bedingungen

Viele Grüße an alle Daheimgebliebenen.


----------



## 2RaFa (4. August 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Tja, aber auch das hat sich geändert
> Der Montana flüchtet mittlerweile sogar vor schlechtem Wetter und sucht sich etwas trockenere Bedingungen
> Viele Grüße an alle Daheimgebliebenen.


richtig so!
solange es Sprit gibt, um sich in Greece auch auf 4 Rädern frei zu bewegen und das Biken nicht zur Pflicht wird!
apropos trocken: heute abend schüttet es hier für die KFL-Mittwochs-Runde wieder wie aus' m Kübel - echt übel....


----------



## 2RaFa (4. August 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Tja, aber auch das hat sich geändert
> Der Montana flüchtet mittlerweile sogar vor schlechtem Wetter und sucht sich etwas trockenere Bedingungen
> Viele Grüße an alle Daheimgebliebenen.


richtig so!
solange es Sprit gibt, um sich in Greece auch auf 4 Rädern frei zu bewegen und das Biken nicht zur Pflicht wird!
apropos trocken: heute abend schüttet es hier für die KFL-Mittwochs-Runde wieder wie aus' m Kübel  echt übel....
dabei ginge einem glatt der   aus!


----------



## Montana (5. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> richtig so!
> solange es Sprit gibt, um sich in Greece auch auf 4 Rädern frei zu bewegen und das Biken nicht zur Pflicht wird!
> apropos trocken: heute abend schüttet es hier für die KFL-Mittwochs-Runde wieder wie aus' m Kübel  echt übel....
> dabei ginge einem glatt der   aus!



Letzteres geht ja garnicht 

Hier hat sich die Situation mittlerweile entspannt ... aber es sind deutlich weniger Touris hier ... nur ganz die Harten 

Viel Spass im Wald und bis bald


----------



## PoliceCar (7. August 2010)

... und hier der nächste Termin:



Montag 09.08.2010, 18:15 h

Ich bitte um zahlreiches Erscheinen.
Wie, was und ggf. anschließend entscheiden wir frei schwimmend ... 
Haupsache easy.

Bis Montag


----------



## PoliceCar (8. August 2010)

Das ist aber ein echtes Schietwetter. 
Morgen ist das nicht so. Ganz sicher ...  ... ...


----------



## 2RaFa (8. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein echtes Schietwetter.
> Morgen ist das nicht so. Ganz sicher ...  ... ...



KF50+ beansprucht doch, dass sie sich ihr Wetter organisieren!
Also, wenn es morgen wider der Vorhersage doch gießen sollte:
wie wärs dann mit einem erneuten spontanen Wechsel auf Di. ?


----------



## PoliceCar (8. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> KF50+ beansprucht doch, dass sie sich ihr Wetter organisieren!
> Also, wenn es morgen wider der Vorhersage doch gießen sollte:
> wie wärs dann mit einem erneuten spontanen Wechsel auf Di. ?



Ja Heiner,
das wäre eine Option wenn ich denn Di könnte. Den Rest der Woche bin ich dicht und dann geht es erst einmal in die Schweiz ... ... aber nicht zum Nachzählen auf'm Schwarzgeldkonto ...  ... 

Das Wetter wird aber morgen spitzenmäßig! ... ... 

Aufgrund einer PN-Anfrage hier noch mal unser Treffpunkt in GoogleMaps.

Bis morgen dann ...


----------



## peter1bike (8. August 2010)

Hi PoliceCar,

18:15 schaffe ich leider nicht. Können wir einen zweiten Treffpunkt (zum Beispiel am alten Forsbacher Bahnhof) ausmachen? 
Würde mich freuen.

Gruß von Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (9. August 2010)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hi PoliceCar,
> 
> 18:15 schaffe ich leider nicht. Können wir einen zweiten Treffpunkt (zum Beispiel am alten Forsbacher Bahnhof) ausmachen?
> Würde mich freuen.
> ...



Du hast eine PN. 

Wird wohl wieder eine größere Teilnehmerzahl heute ... 
Ein paar fehlen aber noch ... 
Hoffentlich hält das Wetter ... 
Werde zur Sicherheit mal Schutzbleche anschnallen ... 

Edit: So sieht es derzeit aus :


----------



## PoliceCar (9. August 2010)

So, wieder gelandet. 

2 Bikerinnen und 9 Biker trafen sich für links herum. Am Tiergitter sammelten wir dann Peter ein, der uns dann die Forsbachtrails ein wenig näher brachte.
Gefallen hat mir, daß die Anzahl der BikerInnen so langsam wächst und auch die Frauenquote im KF statistisch kontinuierlich zunimmt. Mir gefällt's ...  ... ... 

Da wären wir dann auch schon bei unserm Problem unserer heutigen abendlichen Runde. 11 Biker ständig zu überblicken hat mich doch vor eine zumindest für heute unlösbare Aufgabe gestellt. Irgendwie kam Sigi Z abhanden ... 
Als wir das dann realisierten war es zu spät. Wir splitteten uns dann in drei Gruppen zur Suche auf. Sigi war aber so clever einfach schon einmal in der Mühle einzukehren. Dort wurde dann die Gruppe wieder mehr oder wenig glücklich zusammengeführt. Jut jemacht Sigi! 

So, damit das nicht wieder vorkommt, legen wir die bewährte Königsforstlist neu auf.

Bitte gebt mir folgende Daten als PN. Ich mache dann die Liste fertig und jeder bekommt sie per eMail. So können wir uns dann bei "Verlusten" gegenseitig erreichen ... 


Nick
Name
Wohnort/Adresse*
eMail
Handy
Telefon*
Benachrichtigung Notfall*
Angaben mit* optional. Nicht jeder möchte vielleicht die volle Identität preisgeben ... 

Trotzdem, schöne Tour mal wieder. An den Fehlern arbeiten wir.
Einkehr war wie immer toll. So muß das! 

Danke für die Runde Klaus! 

Bis dann in spätestens drei Wochen


----------



## 2RaFa (9. August 2010)

das war wieder mal eine ausgesprochen schöne Tour :
34 km durch den KF, bescheidene 290 hm, dabei eine güldene Abendsonne, die zwischen den Bäumen hindurch Häupter uind Gemüter der sich lautlos und geschmeidig durch den Forst trailenden 10 2Radfahrer/innen erfreute...
Danach konnte man die Mühle einfach nicht länger umfahren; denn schon vorher lockte beim Vorbeihuschen aus Südost der Geruch von güldenem Weizen und Pfannekuchen herüber....
und so stellte sich der Abschluss optisch dar:
die Bikes





die Biker





die güldene Essenz





und die Teilnehmer im einzelnen:
der Verlorengegangene und Wiederaufgefundene Sigi - SigiZ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



der Youngster und Co-Guide Ingo - Imen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



die erfrischende Eva - EvaEva 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



der wie keiner seine kölsche Herkunft verleugnende Karl - Karbu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



neu dabei und noch ohne Forenname war Thomas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



ebenso neu dabei Anke - simplysax 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



der mit dem Titan-2-Rad: Peter - Peter1bike 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



der, den es heute ein paar mal hinschmissen hat Dieter - Canyo1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



der mit der coolen Uvex ultrashield (lasergold lite) Klaus - kaberle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



dem wir auch die heutige Runde zu verdanken haben
und wie immer unser Guide und Geburtshelfer von 50+  Ralf - PC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



bei dem man - wenn man ihn auf den trails so beobachtet - nie so sicher ist, ob er gerade segelt oder einfach nur mtbiked - jajaja...

ach, wat war et widder härrlisch!


----------



## PoliceCar (9. August 2010)

Ich bin jerührt. 

Dat haste aba schön jemacht Heiner ...


----------



## i-men (10. August 2010)

Oah Heiner, Du legst die Messlatte beim Berichte schreiben ja verdammt hoch. Wehe Du lässt nach.
War mal wieder sehr nette Runde.
Die hm Angabe trifft wohl nur auf eine Gruppe zu


----------



## simplysax (10. August 2010)

Hat uns auch gestern richtig Spaß gemacht mit euch. Schade, dass wir früher aufbrechen mussten. Wie lange ward ihr denn noch in der Forsbacher Mühle?

Wir hatten alles in allem am Ende knapp 43km auf dem Tacho als wir wieder zu Hause waren.


----------



## PoliceCar (10. August 2010)

simplysax schrieb:


> Hat uns auch gestern richtig Spaß gemacht mit euch. Schade, dass wir früher aufbrechen mussten. Wie lange ward ihr denn noch in der Forsbacher Mühle?
> 
> Wir hatten alles in allem am Ende knapp 43km auf dem Tacho als wir wieder zu Hause waren.



Super, daß es gefallen hat. 
43 Km für euch kommt hin. Ich hatte von Tür zu Tür 40 Km, 297 Hm und einen Schnitt von 16 km/h. 

Ein Schnitt von 16 km/h mit 11 Leuten ist recht hoch ..., lässt sich aber mit den wenigen Hm erklären ..., wobei ja Gruppe zusammenhalten Schnitt kostet ...


----------



## 2RaFa (10. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ein Schnitt von 16 km/h mit 11 Leuten ist recht hoch ..., lässt sich aber mit den wenigen Hm erklären ..., wobei ja Gruppe zusammenhalten Schnitt kostet ...



mensch PC!
es geht hier doch nicht um Schnitt und Tempo, es geht um Genuss und Spass 
denke dir deinen Satz mal umgedreht:
"... wobei ja Schnitt halten Gruppe kostet..."
nenene: das genau wollen wir ja nicht und unterscheidet uns halt von den "Schnell(km)fressern"


----------



## peter1bike (10. August 2010)

Hallöchen zusammen,

war eine sehr schöne Tour gestern lieber Ralf. Weiter so.
@ Heiner: kann mich Ingo nur anschliessen. Der Tourbericht einfach herrrrlisch...Super Fotos......die Poesie a la bonne heure.
Bis die Tage Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigi z (11. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> mensch PC!
> es geht hier doch nicht um Schnitt und Tempo, es geht um Genuss und Spass
> denke dir deinen Satz mal umgedreht:
> "... wobei ja Schnitt halten Gruppe kostet..."
> nenene: das genau wollen wir ja nicht und unterscheidet uns halt von den "Schnell(km)fressern"



Richtig Heiner,
was wollen wir mit Höhenmetern  im 4-stelligen Bereich ???
(es sei denn, die gehen runter )
Und genau: Spaß soll's machen, 
(siehe Zitat unseres Guides und Gründers PC  "Ich persönlich möchte mich nicht mehr übermäßig quälen und könnte mir Montag abend gut als reinen Wellnesstermin für 50+ vorstellen" .
Und ist es nicht ein schönes Gefühl in unserem Alter hinterher zu sagen: Prima, dass Du das geschafft hast .

Also, weiter so - in der Gruppe macht's Spaß (wenn man/ich mitkommt  und nicht verloren geht) und wir sehen uns am Montag !!
Hoffentlich mit mehr Licht !! Ich arbeite dran !!

LG
Sigi


----------



## 2RaFa (15. August 2010)

sigi z schrieb:


> Also, weiter so - in der Gruppe macht's Spaß (wenn man/ich mitkommt  und nicht verloren geht) und *wir sehen uns am Montag *!!
> Hoffentlich mit mehr Licht !! Ich arbeite dran !!
> LG
> Sigi



wenn es nach mir und dem Wetter geht: bitte morgen nicht!
der Regen in Altenberg heute wird Ingo und Dieter ... sicher gereicht haben! Bin wegen eines anderen Termins auch verhindert!
Vielleicht am Do. oder Fr.?


----------



## i-men (15. August 2010)

Wenn die Wetterprognose sich noch verändert, peile ich Dienstag an.
Do oder Fr schaffe ich nicht sicher, da müsste jemand anders was einstellen. Ich mache dann gerne den Co-Guide, wenn ich dabei bin.


----------



## Canyo1 (16. August 2010)

Wenn ich  bis Dienstag von der Wäscheleine, wo ich zum trocknen hänge, wieder runter bin werde ich deinen Termien warnehmen.


----------



## ultra2 (16. August 2010)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich  bis Dienstag von der Wäscheleine, wo ich zum trocknen hänge, wieder runter bin werde ich deinen Termien warnehmen.



Du mußt in den Trockner. Ich bin quasi wie neu. Man wird auch flauschiger im Trockner, ich jetzt irgendwie nicht, aber man schon...


----------



## i-men (17. August 2010)

So, wie leider erwartet, wird das Wetter heute (für mich) nicht Biketauglich sein.
Mi. oder Do. kann ich leider nichts einstellen da ich es zeitlich nicht schaffen werde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (17. August 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> So, wie leider erwartet, wird das Wetter heute (für mich) nicht Biketauglich sein.
> Mi. oder Do. kann ich leider nichts einstellen da ich es zeitlich nicht schaffen werde.


wenn Donnerstag das Wetter passt, wäre ich bereit, den Guide zu mimen, sofern kein anderer (PC?) bereit stehen könnte und die anderen Zeit hätten!
Also, wer wäre dabei?


----------



## sigi z (17. August 2010)

Sorry Heiner,
habe H-Tag , Tisch vorbestellt - lecker essen und trinken - nix biken !!
Nächsten Montag auch schon Termin.
Mal sehen, wie nächste Woche das Wetter überhaupt aussieht und wann der Termin gesetzt wird und wann welcher Guide Lust und Laune hat.
Euch am Do viel Spaß und kommt trocken wieder !!
Gruß Sigi


----------



## Canyo1 (17. August 2010)

Hallo Heiner, 
wenn das Wetter trocken ist bin ich am Donnerstag dabei.

Gruss Dieter


----------



## kaberle (17. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> wenn Donnerstag das Wetter passt, wäre ich bereit, den Guide zu mimen, sofern kein anderer (PC?) bereit stehen könnte und die anderen Zeit hätten!
> Also, wer wäre dabei?


 
Hallo Heiner, das Wetter soll besser werden. Ich bin dabei. Finde ich toll, dass Du als Guide einspringst!


----------



## 2RaFa (18. August 2010)

Termin ist online

Pardon!
Leider war mir die Terminankündigung zunächst in den Forums-Ordner "Leichte Touren KFL..." gerutscht!
*Gemeint ist natürlich ein "50+-Termin"!*


----------



## Oliver111182 (19. August 2010)

Sorry Jungs, äh, werte Herren 

aber kam um kurz vor 18:00 nach Hause und hatte einen Zettel an der Tür, dass gleich der Techniker kommt.

Habs dann nicht mehr pünktlich geschafft. @Jerd hab ich auch nicht erreicht.

Hab dann mal ne 40km-Suchrunde gedreht, aber leider niemanden gesehen.

In 3 Wochen dann


----------



## 2RaFa (19. August 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, äh, werte Herren
> aber kam um kurz vor 18:00 nach Hause und hatte einen Zettel an der Tür, dass gleich der Techniker kommt.
> Habs dann nicht mehr pünktlich geschafft. @Jerd hab ich auch nicht erreicht. Hab dann mal ne 40km-Suchrunde gedreht, aber leider niemanden gesehen.


"Jungs" ist schon ok, das "werte Herren" passt eher nicht!
Schade, tut mir leid, Oliver, ich hatte auch keine Handy-Nr. von dir!
Angemeldet waren:


Oliver111182

Canyo1
Jerd
kaberle
karbu
Konfuzius
Oliver kam leider zu spät! Dabei war schließlich außer den Angemeldeten noch *Special Guest* *Schnegge*, der sich dann Richtung Odenthal verabschiedete. 
Die Tour blieb im KF und sparte die Röhren und den Spielplatz diesmal aus. Es waren (für mich von Hoffnungsthal aus gemessen) *nette 38 km und immerhin 400 hm*. U.a. vorbei an folgenden *Warnschildern*:




















"... zur Vorsorge für den Wald und die Waldbesucher!"
*Na was hat sich das Forstamt denn dabei gedacht*, den "*Schlammteich*" (gegenüüber vom Lüderich zwischen Hoffnungsthal und Untereschbach) selbst für Fußgänger zu sperren. Schließlich handelt es sich hierbei allenfalls um eine Scheinidylle! Der "Schlammteich" ist das *Ergebnis ehemaliger Abräumschlämme aus den Bleierzgruben* des gegenüber liegenden Lüderich. Die bleiverseuchten Schlämme wurden vor ca. 40 Jahren durchs Tal hier hochgepumpt und bilden heute die Grundlage für den Schilfumsäumten Teich, in dem es m. W. nicht einen einzigen Fisch gibt. Im Winter dient(e) er als Schlittschulaufrevier.
*Wenn jemand dazu mehr weiß, warum das Forstamt hier solche Verbote ausspuckt, so würde mich das sehr interessieren!* _*Bitte ggefs. PN!*_






Die Tour setzte sich fort über Forsbach den Volberg-Trail hinunter, auf dem es zwei harmlose Stürze gab. Und letztlich strandete man wieder in der Fo-Mü - bei Reibekuchen, strammer Max und Pfannekuchen!
Beim nächsten Mal (Di. ?) ist ein Ausflug auf den Lüderich geplant:
Ralf (Konfuzius) könnte uns dort ein paar (technisch) anspruchsvollere trails zeigen! Gerne!
bis dann - wenns so käme, hätten wir ja schon einen Guide!
*Danke an alle! Das Wetter wurde ja wieder prima organisiert!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Jerd (20. August 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs, äh, werte Herren
> 
> aber kam um kurz vor 18:00 nach Hause und hatte einen Zettel an der Tür, dass gleich der Techniker kommt.
> 
> ...



Mein Handy hat geklingelt, aber als ich es aus dem Rucksack hatte, war da schon ein Shutdown zugange. Ich hab das dann für einen "Strom is alle"-Warnton gehalten  War aber wohl nur ein unbedachter Tastendruck.

Sorry, sonst hätten wir dich sicher aufgabeln können.

Ansonsten: Schöne Runde, und Dank 50+ funktioniert meine Schaltung auch wieder einwandfrei


----------



## 2RaFa (20. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> *Na was hat sich das Forstamt denn dabei gedacht*, den "*Schlammteich*" (gegenüüber vom Lüderich zwischen Hoffnungsthal und Untereschbach) selbst für Fußgänger zu sperren. Schließlich handelt es sich hierbei allenfalls um eine Scheinidylle! Der "Schlammteich" ist das *Ergebnis ehemaliger Abräumschlämme aus den Bleierzgruben* des gegenüber liegenden Lüderich. Die bleiverseuchten Schlämme wurden vor ca. 40 Jahren durchs Tal hier hochgepumpt und bilden heute die Grundlage für den Schilfumsäumten Teich, in dem es m. W. nicht einen einzigen Fisch gibt. Im Winter dient(e) er als Schlittschulaufrevier.
> *Wenn jemand dazu mehr weiß, warum das Forstamt hier solche Verbote ausspuckt, so würde mich das sehr interessieren!* _*Bitte ggefs. PN!*_


Ein Anruf beim Forstamt ergab folgende Auskunft:
nach dauerhafter Missachtung des Naturschutzes (z.B. Missbrauch des "Schlammteiches" als Schlittschuhlaufrevier und der Wiese davor als Grillplatz sowie Mißbrauch durch MTB-Fahrer, die den Wald als Rennstrecke nutzen ...) und unter Hinweis auf den zunehmenden Rotwildbestand, der hier u.a. Zuflucht findet, habe man die sehr eindrucksvollen und deutlichen Hinweise aufgestellt, um im Zweifelsfalle ohne große Diskussion bei Mißachtung auch Anzeige zu erstatten!

... es ist zu befürchten, dass solche Verbotsschilder in Zukunft noch an vielen weiteren Stellen im KF zu finden sein werden!


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Ein Anruf beim Forstamt ergab folgende Auskunft:
> nach dauerhafter Missachtung des Naturschutzes (z.B. Missbrauch des "Schlammteiches" als Schlittschuhlaufrevier und der Wiese davor als Grillplatz sowie Mißbrauch durch MTB-Fahrer, die den Wald als Rennstrecke nutzen ...) und unter Hinweis auf den zunehmenden Rotwildbestand, der hier u.a. Zuflucht findet, habe man die sehr eindrucksvollen und deutlichen Hinweise aufgestellt, um im Zweifelsfalle ohne große Diskussion bei Mißachtung auch Anzeige zu erstatten!
> 
> *... es ist zu befürchten, dass solche Verbotsschilder in Zukunft noch an vielen weiteren Stellen im KF zu finden sein werden!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (20. August 2010)

Hauptsache jahrzehntelang giftige Klärschlämme abkippen, macht der Natur ja nix! Aber hinterher die bösen Fußgänger, Reiter, Radfahrer - die geben dem "schützenswerten" Gelände dann natürlich sofort den Rest...


----------



## Jerd (20. August 2010)

Ich darf das mal übersetzen:



2RaFa schrieb:


> ...unter Hinweis auf den zunehmenden Rotwildbestand, der hier u.a. Zuflucht findet, ...



bedeutet:



> ..weil sich hier das Rotwild auf der freien Fläche zum einfacheren Beschuss einfinden soll...



Im Dünnwald das selbe: Da wurde eine "Ruhezone" eingerichtet. Schritt 1: Aufbau eines Hochsitzes...

Ich glaube aber, dass diese Sperrung rechtswidrig ist. Das Bundeswaldgesetz sagt dazu:



> § 14 Betreten des Waldes
> 
> (1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist gestattet. Das Radfahren, das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen und das Reiten im Walde ist nur auf Straßen und Wegen gestattet. Die Benutzung geschieht auf eigene Gefahr. Dies gilt insbesondere für waldtypische Gefahren.
> 2) Die Länder regeln die Einzelheiten. Sie können das Betreten des Waldes aus wichtigem Grund, insbesondere des Forstschutzes, der Wald- oder Wildbewirtschaftung, zum Schutz der Waldbesucher oder zur Vermeidung erheblicher Schäden oder zur Wahrung anderer schutzwürdiger Interessen des Waldbesitzers, einschränken und andere Benutzungsarten ganz oder teilweise dem Betreten gleichstellen.



Ich darf als Fußgänger also erst mal quer durch den Forst stampfen, wie es mir gefällt.  Und das heißt auch mitten durchs Gebüsch!

Das Landeswaldgesetzt ergänzt:



> (1) Der Waldbesitzer kann den Zutritt zu bestimmten Waldflächen tatsächlich ausschließen, untersagen oder zeitlich beschränken (Sperren von Waldflächen). Er bedarf hierzu der vorherigen Genehmigung durch die Forstbehörde.
> 
> (2) Die Genehmigung ist zu erteilen, wenn die Waldfläche nur für eine bestimmte Frist gesperrt werden soll und die Sperrung aus wichtigen Gründen des Forstschutzes, der Waldbewirtschaftung, der Wildhege oder der Jagdausübung erforderlich ist. Die Genehmigung kann widerrufen oder eingeschränkt werden, soweit ihre Voraussetzungen entfallen sind.
> 
> ...



Das Landschaftsgesetz sagt das gleiche:



> Gesetz zur Sicherung des Naturhaushalts und zur Entwicklung der Landschaft
> (Landschaftsgesetz - LG)
> § 54 LG(Gesetz) - Landesrecht Nordrhein-Westfalen
> Zulässigkeit von Sperren
> ...



Die erwähnten Schilder sehen definitiv anders aus, vor allem haben sie die Zeit der Sperrung vermerkt, denn Sperrungen im Wald können immer nur befristet sein, da gibt es eingentlich kein Vertun.

Da man aber die falschen Schilder bei der Forstbehörde reklamieren müsste, die sie wiederum selber aufgestellt hat, sind alle Gesetze Schall und Rauch. Das ist wie Polizisten anzeigen: Zwecklos.


----------



## Schnegge (20. August 2010)

Hallo 2RaFa,

erst mal danke für's kurzzeitige Mitnehmen. War doch mal wieder schön durch den KF zu rollen. Die Brücke am Technologiepark war übrigens wieder offen.

Zum Thema Sperrungen würd' ich das erstmal nicht so eng sehen. Es wurde in der Vergangenheit im KF immer mal wieder der ein oder andere Bereich zum Schutz des Wildes abgesperrt und irgendwann auch wieder frei gegeben. Wenn man hier auf Konfrontationskurs geht, gehts nachher ab wie an der Eifgenburg... da wurde wegen ignorierten Verboten direkt die ganze Umgebung mitgesperrt... 

Interessant an dem Schild finde ich, dass die Waldbesucher vor sich selbst geschützt werden sollen


----------



## 2RaFa (20. August 2010)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Interessant an dem Schild finde ich, dass die Waldbesucher vor sich selbst geschützt werden sollen



tja, das hat der Mann vom Forstamt so erklärt: es gibt ja auch Gegenden, da könnte man vom durch Sturm beschädigten Baum erschlagen ... oder von einer Horde MTB-Fahrer umgefahren werden...!
auf www.hoffnungstal.de habe ich unter "Aktuell" mal meine Meinung zum Naturschutz widergegeben!


----------



## PoliceCar (22. August 2010)

Hallo 50ies,

komme gerade vom "Entzug" aus der Schweiz. 
Entzug deshalb, weil das ein reiner Familyurlaub ohne Bike war ...  ... ... 
Aber mal ehrlich, wer fährt schon ohne Bike in die Schwyz ...  ... ... Schön war es trotzdem! 

Auch schön zu lesen, wie ihr hier Action gemacht habt! 

Um mich mal wieder ein wenig heranzutasten habe ich heute eine Tour auf Heiners Pfaden durch den KöFo gemacht ... und mich verfahren ...  ... und es hat geregnet wie Sau! KöFo eben ... 

So, dann habe ich gleich mal den nächsten Termin für Dienstag eingestellt. Montag soll es ja vornehmlich feucht werden ... 

*Ich bitte um zahlreiche Anmeldungen!*
Unbedingt auch an passende Beleuchtung denken. Es wird wieder deutlich früher dunkel. Also, nehmt ruhig *"was Dickes"* an den Lenker ... 



Auch möchte ich mich für die zahlreichen Infos für unsere 50+ Notfallliste bedanken! Die Liste ist in Arbeit und ich nehme noch Daten an. Wer sich noch aufnehmen lassen möchte, gebe mir noch Folgendes per PN herein:



> Nick
> Name
> Wohnort/Adresse*
> eMail
> ...


Ich versende die Liste dann die Tage als Excel-Sheet per eMail.

Bis Dienstag dann.


----------



## 2RaFa (22. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hallo 50ies,
> komme gerade vom "Entzug" aus der Schweiz.  ...
> Um mich mal wieder ein wenig heranzutasten habe ich heute eine Tour auf Heiners Pfaden durch den KöFo gemacht ... und mich verfahren ...  ... und es hat geregnet wie Sau! KöFo eben ...
> 
> ...



Jo grizi PeCe! welcome back to KF
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Tatütata verfährt sich im Forst und wird nass
 Dienstag ist sicher die beste Wahl der Woche!
werde mich bald eintragen!

Habe aber mal ne *Frage an die HAC4 - Kenner*:
nach meinen mehrmaligen Pulsbeschleunigern > 170 (ohne entsprechend hohe Belastung) habe ich mich mal näher mit den Auswertungen beschäftigt... soweit alles klar !
Zur Geschwindigkeitsmessung bleibt eine Frage offen:
misst der HAC4 auch Tempi jenseits von 99 kmh  - oder nur zweistellig?


----------



## Oliver111182 (22. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, dann habe ich gleich mal den nächsten Termin für Dienstag eingestellt. Montag soll es ja vornehmlich feucht werden ...



Schade, Di ist mein Abflug in der Nacht schon zu nah, also erst nach dem Urlaub wieder, bzw. das erste Mal.

Werd an euch denken, wenn ihr durch den Regen fahrt


----------



## PoliceCar (22. August 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Schade, Di ist mein Abflug in der Nacht schon zu nah, also erst nach dem Urlaub wieder, bzw. das erste Mal.
> 
> Werd an euch denken, wenn ihr durch den Regen fahrt



Macht nix, in der Notfallliste biste ja schon bei uns ... ^^ 

Schönen Urlaub! Und lass die Finger von den jungen Dingern ... 


@Heiner: Kann leider nicht helfen. Habe nur den HAC3.


----------



## 2RaFa (22. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Habe aber mal ne *Frage an die HAC4 - Kenner*:
> Zur Geschwindigkeitsmessung bleibt eine Frage offen:
> misst der HAC4 auch Tempi jenseits von 99 kmh  - oder nur zweistellig?


Frage selbst beantwortet (aus dem Manual) und für alle, die den HAC4 auch am Motorrad nutzen wollen:
 [FONT="]Momentangeschwindigkeit im Modus Fahrrad bis 160 km/h, im Modus Skifahrer bis 140 km/h
[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigi z (23. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Frage an die HAC4 - Kenner[/B]:
> nach meinen mehrmaligen Pulsbeschleunigern > 170 (ohne entsprechend hohe Belastung) habe ich mich mal näher mit den Auswertungen beschäftigt... soweit alles klar !
> Zur Geschwindigkeitsmessung bleibt eine Frage offen:
> misst der HAC4 auch Tempi jenseits von 99 kmh  - oder nur zweistellig?



Hallo Heiner,

hast Du morgen was bestimmtes vor ??? Habs mal mit Rennrad auf 88 km/h geschafft - aber jetzt mit MTB  und wenn, wo ???

Hello Mr PC,
welcome back and see you tomorrow !!!
MIT LAMPE !!!!!

LG Sigi


----------



## 2RaFa (24. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Frage selbst beantwortet (aus dem Manual) und für alle, die den HAC4 auch am Motorrad nutzen wollen:
> [FONT="]Momentangeschwindigkeit im Modus Fahrrad bis 160 km/h, im Modus Skifahrer bis 140 km/h
> [/FONT][/quote]
> getestet:
> ...


----------



## i-men (24. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> getestet:
> HF-Aufzeichnung am Motorrad ergibt bei Standgas eine HF von 190/min, beim Gasgeben> 200 - also nicht mehr aufgezeichnet!
> Damit hat sich die Nutzung am Mo-Bike erübrigt!
> 
> ...



Mensch Heiner, das hätte ich ja nicht gedacht. Das Du als alter Hase schon im Standgas so nen hohen Puls hast.


----------



## 2RaFa (24. August 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> Mensch Heiner, das hätte ich ja nicht gedacht. Das Du als alter Hase schon im Standgas so nen hohen Puls hast.



mensch Ingo, das hätte ich ja auch nicht gedacht:
1. ich bin vielleicht ein Hase, aber alt noch lange nicht!
2. zum Standgas: hätte ich mir ja denken können: wenn es schon beim Unterfahren von Hochspannungsleitungen Störungen des HAC4 gibt, dass der sich von den Zündungen am Bike arg beeinflussen lässt...
3. bitte anmelden ! wir sind sonst nur zu Dritt - deine PC's können mal warten, schließlich ist der eine (PC) doch mit uns im Wald!


----------



## PoliceCar (24. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> 3. bitte anmelden ! wir sind sonst nur zu Dritt - deine PC's können mal warten, schließlich ist der eine (PC) doch mit uns im Wald!



Aach, locker bleiben. Es kommen eh immer ein paar mehr als angemeldet ... 

Heute wird's soft denke ich. Bin gerade nach Hause gekommen und megaplatt ... ^^. Also: heute ganz smooth.


----------



## ultra2 (24. August 2010)

Danke fürs stückweise Mitnehmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (24. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Danke fürs stückweise Mitnehmen.


Gerne! 
wir - diesmal nur zu viert mit PC, SigiZ, Canyo1 und 2RaFa (Ultra2 nicht mitgerechnet) - waren dann noch etwas unterwegs:
nach insgesamt 34 km und angemessenen 340 hm landeten wir nach "Spielplatz" und "Volberg-trail" erneut in der FoMü, wo die beiden Geburtstagsradler zum Umtrunk einluden! Danke an Sigi und Dieter fürs 





das war der Kurs:





und das die Biker:




im Vordergrund unser bissharter Guide 






war wieder eine angemessen softe und schöne "Jungs"-Tour!
Die Gesprächsinhalte an der FoMü werden aufgespart für später!
@ PC: Habe ich was vergessen?


----------



## PoliceCar (24. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> im Vordergrund unser bissharter Guide



... und das Gebiss ist trotz höheren Alters noch echt ... 



2RaFa schrieb:


> Die Gesprächsinhalte an der FoMü werden aufgespart für später!



 ... ... 



2RaFa schrieb:


> @ PC: Habe ich was vergessen?



... nö, hier mal mein "schnörkelloses" Statement:

Die vier genannten Bikers trafen sich zum abendlichen Köfo-Kontrollgang. Da stieß tatsächlich noch der Lars dazu. Da er aber rasierte Beine hatte , deutete das wohl auf viele Höhenmeter hin und wir ließen ihn ziehen ... 
Kaum waren wir des Wegs, stieß ein weiteres junges Gesicht zu uns: Der *ULTRA* - total auf 50+ geschminkt ... ...   Also waren wir verpflichtet ihn mitzunehmen. 
Und wir fuhren völlig unspektakulär auf bekannten Pfaden gen höheres Gefilde. 

Da kamen uns doch glatt drei Bikerinnen entgegen. Wie der Blitz zogen sie an uns vorbei. Zweie habe ich erkannt: Die *Frau Bikekillerin* und die *Frau Haleakela* ... ... und die waren so schnell, daß sie uns unmöglich erkannt haben konnten. Schade eigentlich, ich hätte so gerne _*Hallo*_ gesagt ... 

Und weiter ging es dann so wie von Heiner beschrieben. *Der Ultra* verließ uns dann auf halber Strecke. Das nächste Sauerstoffzelt war wohl zu unsicher weit weg ...   Schön , daß Du dabei warst! 

Nach dem sinnlosen Besäufnis mit reichlich schmutzigen Liedern löste sich die Gesellschaft dann am Parkplatz wieder auf. 

Well done Guys!


----------



## 2RaFa (24. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Nach dem sinnlosen Besäufnis mit reichlich schmutzigen Liedern löste sich die Gesellschaft dann am Parkplatz wieder auf. Well done Guys!


mensch PC, erzähl nicht zu viel, sonst kommen bald alle mit uns!

was vergessen? 
ja, es gab wieder mal keinen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- nur


----------



## Montana (24. August 2010)

Hey ihr Oldies 

liest sich so in den letzten Wochen als hättet ihr eine Menge Spass.
Viel Respekt und Gratulation zum neuen Treff 

Ich habe es schon immer gewusst: "... na bitte, geht doch ..."

... aber was habt ihr dem KFL Mittwoch Treffen angetan? Schlechtes Wetter etc. Wie es da wohl weitergeht? 

Grüße aus dem Süden

Guido


----------



## PoliceCar (24. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> was vergessen?



... ja, doch noch was! Der Volberg Trail heißt bei mir ab sofort *Heiner-Trail*!!! 

Im Gegensatz zu euch bin ich ihn ja nicht durchgefahren ...


----------



## karbu (24. August 2010)

Hallo,
leider hat mich eine Erkältung umgehauen.Bis nächste Woche.
Gruß Karl


----------



## PoliceCar (24. August 2010)

karbu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> leider hat mich eine Erkältung umgehauen.Bis nächste Woche.
> Gruß Karl



... schade 

Aber nächste Woche holen wir dann das Versäumte nach!


----------



## PoliceCar (25. August 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Hey ihr Oldies
> 
> liest sich so in den letzten Wochen als hättet ihr eine Menge Spass.
> Viel Respekt und Gratulation zum neuen Treff



... hmm, Du bist herzkich willkommen. Auch wenn Du unsere Aufnahmekriterien (noch) nicht erfüllst ... 



Ach was, ist doch Dein Wald ...


----------



## 2RaFa (25. August 2010)

Montana schrieb:


> Hey ihr Oldies






Montana schrieb:


> ... aber was habt ihr dem KFL Mittwoch Treffen angetan? Schlechtes Wetter etc. Wie es da wohl weitergeht?


vielleicht nehmen wir die einfach mit! die wollen auch lieber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





statt Wasser aus den Schuhen schütten!



Montana schrieb:


> Grüße aus dem Süden
> Guido


Süden ? - bist immer noch in GR und  und


----------



## Montana (25. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... hmm, Du bist herzkich willkommen. Auch wenn Du unsere Aufnahmekriterien (noch) nicht erfüllst ...
> 
> 
> 
> Ach was, ist doch Dein Wald ...



Danke  Ich komme bestimmt bald mal wieder vorbei ... man kann sich aber auch mal in der Mitte treffen  ... müsste man mal mit Ingo oder Peter absprechen  




2RaFa schrieb:


> Süden ? - bist immer noch in GR und  und



Nööö ... soweit südlich leider nicht mehr  so ca. 25 km südlich des KFs 

Griechen gibt es hier auch genug und wir haben jetzt auch ein kleines Cafe mittem in der City entdeckt in dem wir originalen Café Frappé  bekommen ... da ist man dann in Gedanken direkt hier:



​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (25. August 2010)

Was ist das Klare da in den Gläsern, Ouzo12? (Ey, fürr maine guden Froindä!)


----------



## 2RaFa (25. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Was ist das Klare da in den Gläsern, Ouzo12? (Ey, fürr maine guden Froindä!)


glaub ich nicht, das ist bestimmt der Rest vom Wasser für die danebenstehende getarnte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




in den braunen Gläsern


----------



## sigi z (25. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> war wieder eine angemessen softe und schöne "Jungs"-Tour!
> Die Gesprächsinhalte an der FoMü werden aufgespart für später!
> @ PC: Habe ich was vergessen?




Hallo Jungs,
kurz und knapp = war wieder Klasse und diesmal nicht verlorengegangen - das baut mich auf .

@Heiner - bezgl. Gesprächsinhalte müssen die Urheberrechte noch geklärt werden !!

@PC - in Deinem Alter was zu vergessen, wär schon bedenklich. So als Küken in der Runde  !!!!!!!!!!! Bei uns ist das die normale Alterskontinenz oder wie hieß das noch 

Bis nächste Woche 
LG Sigi


----------



## PoliceCar (28. August 2010)

Hallo Fifties,

ich traue mich gar keinen Termin zu machen. Das Wetter sieht nachhaltig schlecht aus ... 
Selbst wenn es von oben trocken sein sollte, die Böden werden gnadenlos aufgeweicht sein ... 

Wat sollen wir machen ... 

Bitte um Vorschläge ... ...


----------



## ultra2 (28. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hallo Fifties,
> 
> ich traue mich gar keinen Termin zu machen. Das Wetter sieht nachhaltig schlecht aus ...
> Selbst wenn es von oben trocken sein sollte, die Böden werden gnadenlos aufgeweicht sein ...
> ...



Vielleicht hier zum Spinning?


----------



## PoliceCar (28. August 2010)

... geht nicht, ist doch schon voll in der Hand des *"v"*amilienpaten ...


----------



## 2RaFa (28. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Wat sollen wir machen ...
> 
> Bitte um Vorschläge ... ...


janz einfach: 
Di. Termin anmelden - Wetter wird schon (siehe Signatur!)
wenn nicht: kurzfristig absagen!


----------



## PoliceCar (29. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> janz einfach:
> Di. Termin anmelden - Wetter wird schon (siehe Signatur!)
> wenn nicht: kurzfristig absagen!



O.k., dann habe ich für Dienstag folgenden Vorschlag:

Die Waldböden werden immer noch reichlich aufgeweicht sein, so daß ich in einer KF-Tour nur einen recht begrenzten Sinn sehe ... 
Daher schlage ich die alte Bikekiller-/Bernhardwalter-Flughafenrunde vor.
Start wäre an der Schmitzebud, Endhaltestelle der Linie 9.
Die Strecke beträgt ca. 60 km und hat rd. 100 Hm. Weitgehend geht es auf Asphalt und gut befestigten Wegen an wirklich schönen Spots vorbei.
Die Strecke ist hervorragend für Konditionsausbau ohne Streß geeignet. Aber was schreibe ich da, viele kennen diesen Klassiker ja noch aus füheren Zeiten ... 

Und so sieht das von oben aus:




Einkehrmöglichkeiten eher keine, außer vor der Tour in der Schmitzebud!

Bitte um entsprechende Kommentare ...


----------



## Canyo1 (29. August 2010)

Hallo Ralf, 
ich finde die Tour sehr gut sollte mein Auto bis Dienstag aus der Werkstatt sein fahre ich mit.  

Gruss Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (29. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> O.k., dann habe ich für Dienstag folgenden Vorschlag:
> Die Waldböden werden immer noch reichlich aufgeweicht sein, so daß ich in einer KF-Tour nur einen recht begrenzten Sinn sehe ...


... ich habe keine Angst vor etwas weichem Waldboden!
es gibt im KF wahrscheinlich doch noch ausreichend nicht verschlammte Trails, vielleicht sollten wir dazu mal Ingo befragen, sofern er Zeit hätte!
also: wenn es nach mir ginge: ich würde längere Asphalttouren auf dem NobbyNic lieber meiden und bei trockenem Wetter durch den Wald oder die Heide fahren! Bei Regen und/oder Kälte wäre ich sowieso nicht dabei: will mich 3 Tage vor meinem Mopped-Urlaub nicht noch verkühlen.


----------



## PoliceCar (29. August 2010)

So, die Tour für _(den hoffentlich trockenen)_ Dienstag steht im LMB.

Warum nicht mal andere Wege gehen. Die Route ist landschaftlich schön und kann auch gut bei schlechten Bodenverhältnissen gefahren werden. Wir haben ja noch einen wundervollen Herbst im KF vor uns ... 

Bis Dienstag dann! 

PS1: 50+-Liste ist eben raus. Ich nehme auch weiterhin Daten an. 

PS2: Wir fahren Dienstag, bist Du dabei EvaEva?


----------



## Jerd (29. August 2010)

Das riecht nach der klassischen Montags-Runde


----------



## peter1bike (29. August 2010)

Hallo Heiner,

Gerd hat recht....... das ist die klassische Montagsrunde.
Die mußt Du unbedingt mal fahren......Super Strecke mit tollen Überraschungen.
Ich hoffe ich schaffe das am Dienstag rechtzeitig. 
Ggf können wir die "Montagsrunde" auch über Rösrath fahren und dann an der Agger lang. So hätte Heiner wenigstens eine kleine Trailpassage mit drin.

Hoffentlich dann bis Dienstag.

Gruß von Peter


----------



## PoliceCar (30. August 2010)

Peter, sollen wir Dir auf der Rösrather entgegen kommen und Du führst uns dann auf den passenden (trockenen!!!) Trails bis zum Kreisverkehr Altenrath? Wäre nicht schlecht, sollte aber smooth sein ... 

@Enrgy: Wie illuminierst Du? Ich will auf jenen Fall heller sein ... 
@Heiner: Wo bist Du? Ohne Dich geht ja mal gar nichts ... 

Bis morgen dann.


----------



## Enrgy (30. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> @Enrgy: Wie illuminierst Du? Ich will auf jenen Fall heller sein ...



2 Bettys am Lenker und eine Wilma aufm Kopf. Als Notleuchte die Tesla im Rucksack, als Not-Notleuchte ne Piko...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (30. August 2010)

> @Enrgy: Wie illuminierst Du? Ich will auf jenen Fall heller sein ...


mein Gott, was für eine Sprache! 
das könnte bei 50+ mit Prost-ata-geplagten älteren Herren ja fast so klingen:
_"Wie urinierst du? Ich will auf jeden Fall schneller sein ..."_



> @Heiner: Wo bist Du? Ohne Dich geht ja mal gar nichts ...


Ich bin in der warmen Stube und lach' mich schimmelig
morgen ab 15.00 wird dann entschieden, obs mir warm und trocken genug ist (muss auf meine  -t-ata achten!)


----------



## PoliceCar (30. August 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> mein Gott, was für eine Sprache!
> das könnte bei 50+ mit Prost-ata-geplagten älteren Herren ja fast so klingen:
> _"Wie urinierst du? Ich will auf jeden Fall schneller sein ..."_



... wenn wir schon bei Wortspielen sind, da würde mir noch was frecheres einfallen ... 



2RaFa schrieb:


> Ich bin in der warmen Stube und lach' mich schimmelig



... jo, da sitz' ich auch und höre mir hier sowas an. Da wird mir ganz warm ums Herz ...: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lqAuuIDU2sw"]YouTube- BB King / Gary Moore - The Thrill is Gone[/nomedia]




2RaFa schrieb:


> ... (muss auf meine  *-t-ata* achten!)



... ist das schlimm? 

Bis morgen dann.


----------



## peter1bike (30. August 2010)

Hi pc,
Das wäre super. Fahre dann gerne ab der Aral Rösrath mit. So schaffe ich es auch noch rechtzeitig.
Ingo wie sieht es denn bei Dir aus?

Dann bis morgen.
Viele Grüsse von
Peter


----------



## i-men (31. August 2010)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hi pc,
> Das wäre super. Fahre dann gerne ab der Aral Rösrath mit. So schaffe ich es auch noch rechtzeitig.
> Ingo wie sieht es denn bei Dir aus?
> 
> ...



Schaff ick leider nich.
Bin schon froh wenn ich heute Abend ne Joggingrunde hin kriege.
Euch viel Spass.


----------



## 2RaFa (31. August 2010)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hi pc,
> Das wäre super. Fahre dann gerne ab der Aral Rösrath mit. So schaffe ich es auch noch rechtzeitig. Peter



hallo PC & Peter
ich werde mich ebenfalls mit Peter ab Aral Rösrath anschließen!
ist das ok?
ab wieviel Uhr sollten wir da bereit stehen?


----------



## PoliceCar (31. August 2010)

Wenn das diese Aral ist, würde ich sagen so gegen 18:40h





Falls eine andere Aral gemeint ist, bitte unbedingt Rückmeldung!!!


Ei, jetzt werd' ich ja mal wieder jeck .... Immer blicke ich auf die Nr.3 im LMB und sehe drei Anmeldungen ... ... Wir liegen aber auf Platz 5 im LMB und haben viel mehr Anmeldungen ... 
Wird ja 'n lustisches Türchen heute ...


----------



## PoliceCar (31. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> 2 Bettys am Lenker und eine Wilma aufm Kopf. Als Notleuchte die Tesla im Rucksack, als Not-Notleuchte ne Piko...



Dekadenter Angeber ...  ... ...


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2010)

Wer hat denn angefangen? 

Immer 2x mehr wie DU!!


----------



## PoliceCar (31. August 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wer hat denn angefangen?
> 
> Immer 2x mehr wie DU!!




O.k., da Du heute unser special Guest bist, fahren wir doch Köfo. Wird uns eine (nasse) Ehre sein ... 
.
.
.
.
..
.
.
 ... nee, war'n Spaß ...


----------



## 2RaFa (31. August 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> 2 Bettys am Lenker und eine Wilma aufm Kopf. Als Notleuchte die Tesla im Rucksack, als Not-Notleuchte ne Piko...
> Dekadenter Angeber ...  ... ...


vor 1 Jahr gabs schon mal so einen merkwürdigen Wettstreit um "wer ist heller?"
die Antwort fällt diesmal genauso aus: ... das wird nicht von der Leuchte *am *Rad bestimmt sondern von dem, der drauf sitzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1bike (31. August 2010)

Hallo PC
Heiner und ich sind genau an dieser Aral-Station.
Bis gleich

Gruß von Peter


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2010)

Mist, wer leiht mir jetzt auf die Schnelle 2 Bettys, ne Wilma und ne Piko, damit ich dein versteinertes Gesicht sehen kann...


----------



## Konfuzius (31. August 2010)

Wenn wir uns beeilen, schaffen wir's im Hellen zurück


----------



## Enrgy (31. August 2010)

Danke für die schöne entspannte Runde, hat Spaß gemacht mal was anderes zu sehen, und sauber sind wir auch noch geblieben!


----------



## 2RaFa (1. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne entspannte Runde, hat Spaß gemacht mal was anderes zu sehen, und sauber sind wir auch noch geblieben!


so isses und so war es:
60 sanfte km ohne nennenswerte Höhenunterschiede - entlang an Agger, Sieg und Rhein - einmal im großen Bogen um den Krachmacher-Airport! (die Aufzeichnung der Tour erfolgte leider erst ab Lohmar !)





Schön und entspannt, bei wunderbarem Dämmerlicht, geguided von Peter und PC, letzter auch genannt der "Iluminator",
Unterwegs erfolgte der nach ihm benannte "Iluminationstest": 
wer ist der "hellste" *am *Rad ?





*die Leser mögen das entscheiden! 
*




unser ILUMINATOR kommt sicher in die engere Wahl! 
Der "Hellste" darf bei der nächsten Tour eine Runde schmeißen!
Aber wartet gerne damit, bis ich wieder dabei bin, ab 26.09.
bis dahin
der mit der ...t-ata


----------



## PoliceCar (1. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ..., und sauber sind wir auch noch geblieben!



Völlig untypisch für KF-Biker ... 

Schöner Leuchtcontest Heiner ... 
Vielleicht solltest Du den eher im Elektronikforum posten.Die würden dann den ganzen kommenden Winter drüber theoretisieren ... 

... aber Du hast eindeutig die Hellste (Lampe, Birne, Erleuchtung, Tata ..., ach, such Dir einfach was aus). Ist auf den Bildern leider nur schwer zu erkennen ... 

Appropos T-Tata: Waren die Werte iluminierend?   ...  ... 


Ansonsten wurde zur Tour ja schon alles gesagt. Bisserl' spät ist es geworden ..., zumindest für mein Empfinden. Hier noch einmal die gesamte Runde:




So, und nun noch folgende Bekanntmachung: Aus bekanntem Grunde werde ich die nächsten drei Wochen nicht am Start sein. Also sollte sich hoffentlich ein Ersatzguide finden. Anschließend steige ich natürlich wieder voll ein ... 

PS:


Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wenn wir uns beeilen, schaffen wir's im Hellen zurück


Hamma aba nicht geschafft ...


----------



## sigi z (5. September 2010)

Hallo Heiner , Hallo Ingo,

wie sieht's aus mit morgen Abend ?? Möchte keiner den Guide machen !!??
Die Oldies sind bestimmt bereit und vor allem, die Wettervorhersage stimmt auch noch !!

Gruß Sigi


----------



## Canyo1 (5. September 2010)

Hallo Ingo,
ich weiss das Heiner in Urlaub ist, aber uns 50+ würde es freuen wenn Du den Guido machen würdest. Denn wir wissen das Du dich im Gelände gut auskennst und ein Freibier in der Forstbachermühle soll Dein Lohn sein.  

Gruss Dieter


----------



## 2RaFa (5. September 2010)

sigi z schrieb:


> Hallo Heiner , Hallo Ingo,
> wie sieht's aus mit morgen Abend ?? Möchte keiner den Guide machen !!??
> Die Oldies sind bestimmt bereit und vor allem, die Wettervorhersage stimmt auch noch !!
> Gruß Sigi


hi Sigi und 50+friends!
befinde mich gerade mit meinem Bike auf 3000 m Höhe am Colle Sommeiller, Tages-Gesamtstrecke 157 km, 3763 hm - war ne tolle Tour heute:















bis Ende September


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Montana (5. September 2010)

Coole Bilder, Heiner    

Viel Spass noch bei Deinen Touren


----------



## on any sunday (6. September 2010)

In dem Alter mit dicken Backen ohne Sauerstoff auf den Sommellier



































ich meinte die arme 350er.


----------



## kaberle (6. September 2010)

Hallo Heiner,
da kann ich nur neidisch werden  Weiterhin viele Höhenmeter bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. Bei den Verhältnissen sei Dir der Hilfsmotor gegönnt.
Viele Grüße
Klaus  


befinde mich gerade mit meinem Bike auf 3000 m Höhe am Colle Sommeiller, Tages-Gesamtstrecke 157 km, 3763 hm - war ne tolle Tour heute:















bis Ende September[/quote]


----------



## i-men (6. September 2010)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Ingo,
> ich weiss das Heiner in Urlaub ist, aber uns 50+ würde es freuen wenn Du den Guido machen würdest. Denn wir wissen das Du dich im Gelände gut auskennst und ein Freibier in der Forstbachermühle soll Dein Lohn sein.
> 
> Gruss Dieter



Hallo 50+er,
ist ja sehr verlockend, zumal das Wetter ja echt häärrrschlisch ist.
Leider schaffe ich es heute nicht.
Hoffe es findet sich noch ein Guide oder Ihr müsst Euch im Freestyle organisieren und fahren. Das kriegt Ihr ja auch locker hin.

Bes demnäx
Ingo


----------



## BikePotato (12. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

bin relativ neu hier im Forum, aber schon ein paar Jahre immer mal wieder im Königsforst und am Lüderich unterwegs (wohne in Forsbach). Nachdem ich mein Bike ein paar Jahre vernachlässigt habe, möchte ich jetzt wieder regelmäßiger fahren. Würde gerne mal bei Euch mitfahren. Frage mich jedoch, ob ich in die Zielgruppe passe (bergauf bin ich eher langsam und außerdem erst 46). 

Wenn ich richtig gelesen habe, trefft Ihr euch Montags um 18:00 Uhr, aber auch mal zu anderen Terminen. Wann und wo wäre denn das nächste Mal? Könnte allerdings voraussichtlich erst ab dem 20.09.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## sigi z (13. September 2010)

Hallo Michael,

ich gehe davon aus, dass Du gerne mitfahren kannst. Freuen würde es mich ganz besonders, wenn es noch jemanden in unserer Gruppe gibt, der gerne hinten fährt (bzw. notgedrungen fahren muss ).
So wie es aussieht geht es erst nächste Woche oder in 14 Tagen weiter, da unsere Guides PC oder Heiner im Urlaub verweilen und Guido auch wenig Zeit hat,  Natürlich muss das Wetter mitspielen, da wir älteren Herren ja keine Regenbekleidung haben und somit nur bei trockenem Wetter losfahren .

Oder Guido, heute doch Zeit ???  Morgen schlecht, da Regen angesagt !!

Es grüßt 
Sigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (13. September 2010)

sigi z schrieb:


> Oder Guido, heute doch Zeit ???  Morgen schlecht, da Regen angesagt !!
> 
> Es grüßt
> Sigi



Hallo Sigi,
Du meinst mich, oder?

Ne ich bin leider heute und auch nächste Woche kein Mitfahrer und auch kein Guide.

Ingo


----------



## i-men (13. September 2010)

BikePotato schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> bin relativ neu hier im Forum, aber schon ein paar Jahre immer mal wieder im Königsforst und am Lüderich unterwegs (wohne in Forsbach). Nachdem ich mein Bike ein paar Jahre vernachlässigt habe, möchte ich jetzt wieder regelmäßiger fahren. Würde gerne mal bei Euch mitfahren. Frage mich jedoch, ob ich in die Zielgruppe passe (bergauf bin ich eher langsam und außerdem erst 46).
> 
> ...



Hallo Michael,
ich bin auch U50 und darf trotzdem manchmal dabei sein

Ich komme übrigens auch aus Forsbach und würde Dich bei der nächsten Runde (bei mir vermutlich frühestens in 14 Tagen) mal anfunken.
Dann könnten wir zusammen anfahren.

Ingo


----------



## sigi z (13. September 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> Hallo Sigi,
> Du meinst mich, oder?
> 
> Ne ich bin leider heute und auch nächste Woche kein Mitfahrer und auch kein Guide.
> ...



Natürlich INGO, 
wie komm ich nur auf Guido (wahrscheinlich war die Westerwölle gerade im Radio !!.
Schade, dann haben wir für heute wieder keinen Guide.
Müssen wohl demnächst einen Urlaubsplan für Euch aufstellen, damit sowas nicht öfter vorkommt.

Bis denne Sigi


----------



## karbu (13. September 2010)

Hallo,
dann fahre ich allein und verirre mich.Vieleicht findet man mich mal.

Gruß Karl


----------



## kaberle (13. September 2010)

Hi Karl,
sorry, ich wäre gerne mitgefahren und hätte die letzten Tage mit überwiegenden Tageslichtanteil gerne genutzt, bin aber leider diese und voraussichtlich nächste Woche verhindert .

Gruß Klaus


----------



## Oliver111182 (13. September 2010)

Bin leider auch nicht rechtzeitig weggekommen.

Da ich aber Mi einen Termin hab und früher zu Hause bin, würde ich, wenn das Wetter passt und keine normale KFL-Tour ist, eine Runde durch den KoFö drehen. Wer Lust hast, wird mitgenommen. 

Schönen Abend noch...


----------



## BikePotato (14. September 2010)

sigi z schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> ich gehe davon aus, dass Du gerne mitfahren kannst. Freuen würde es mich ganz besonders, wenn es noch jemanden in unserer Gruppe gibt, der gerne hinten fährt (bzw. notgedrungen fahren muss ).
> So wie es aussieht geht es erst nächste Woche oder in 14 Tagen weiter, da unsere Guides PC oder Heiner im Urlaub verweilen
> ...


 
Hallo Sigi, hallo Ingo

danke für die Infos. Dann schaue ich am kommenden Wochenende bzw. das danach mal ins Forum oder würde einer von Euch mir eine PN schicken, wenn es weitergeht (wegen Treffpunkt und so)? Gemeinsame Anfahrt ist natürlich auch klasse (hab' noch kein Navi am Bike)

Grüß' Euch
Michael


----------



## Oliver111182 (15. September 2010)

So, werde heute um 17 Uhr in Bensberg losfahren, Runde durch den KöFo und um 18 Uhr mal am Treffpunkt vorbeifahren.

Von da aus könnten man zurück in den KöFo.

Fahre heute ohne Lampe, d.h. gegen 20:15 will ich wieder in Bensberg sein.

Würde eine gemütliche Tour sein, da ich nach Erkältung gerade erst wieder anfange. Ziel wird wohl Tütberg etc. sein.

Gruß und vielleicht bis um 18:00

Oli


----------



## PoliceCar (19. September 2010)

Hallo liebe "Fifties",

bin wieder da. Der Alpencross ist schon wieder Geschichte. 
Hier ein paar Impressionen:





















Wer Interesse hat, kann hier mehr Bilder sehen.

So, hier ist ja nun nicht wirklich viel los gewesen. Aber, es geht weiter ... ... jedoch erst in etwa zwei Wochen. 
Durch meinen Urlaub sind elementar wichtige Dinge liegen geblieben, die ich nun erst einmal nacharbeiten muß ... 

Ich hoffe ihr habt Verständnis ... 
Nach dieser Zeit stehe ich aber wieder voll zur wöchentlichen Verfügung! 

Vielleicht guidet ja bis dahin jemand anderes ... oder jemand mimmt eine Karte oder, oder, oder ... Bin ja bald wieder am Start. 

Gruß PC


----------



## Oliver111182 (19. September 2010)

Ich würde morgen eine Runde drehen, nur ist 18:00 in Brück ziemlich knapp.

18:30 irgendwo im KoFo, Forsbacher Bahnhof, Forsthaus Bensberg oder ähnliches wäre mir sehr recht.

Könnt hier ja mal posten und ich schaue dann auf der Arbeit mal rein, ob jemand Interesse hat...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver111182 (19. September 2010)

@PC: War das eine geführte Tour oder selbst organisiert?

Wenn geführt, bei wem? Überlege nächstes Jahr auch eine zu machen.

Musst dann mal bei ner +50 Runde mehr erzählen.


----------



## Enrgy (19. September 2010)

Ah ja, echtes KFL-Wetter. Naja, bei DEM Guide...


----------



## on any sunday (20. September 2010)

Da der Herr Bombenleger dabei war, dürfte das die SIT Tour gewesen sein, sozusagen betreutes Fahren für Senioren.


----------



## Oliver111182 (20. September 2010)

Habe mal einen Termin für morgen eingesetzt. Jedoch 18:30 ab Bensberg.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10841


----------



## 2RaFa (21. September 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hallo liebe "Fifties",
> 
> bin wieder da. Der Alpencross ist schon wieder Geschichte.
> Hier ein paar Impressionen:
> ...



Hallo 50+KFLer !
bin noch nicht zurück!
bewege derzeit meine DR in Korsikas Bergen - eine andere Dimension als die in den Seealpen, aber nicht minder schön und vor allem kurvig ohne Ende...
meine Rückfahrt ist am 24.09., so daß ich ab 28.09. hoffentlich wieder zur Verfügung stehen werde
Derweil auch noch ein paar Impressionen von mir:





auf der Maira-Stura-Hochalpenstrasse





auf der Ligurischen Grenzkammstrasse





westliche "Ligurische GKS"





es war auch in 2200 m Höhe noch so schön warm, dass wir in einsamer Umgebung am "Lago Negro" in den Bergen unbedingt mal (fast) nackt aufsitzen mussten - natürlich mit Helm!
*mehr hier*

ich freue mich schon auf die ersten 50+MTB-Touren, bin dann allerdings wieder völlig untrainiert!
bis bald - ohne Regen - im Wald!


----------



## Jerd (21. September 2010)

@Oliver: Schaffe es heute doch nicht.


----------



## PoliceCar (21. September 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ...
> ich freue mich schon auf die ersten 50+MTB-Touren, bin dann allerdings wieder völlig untrainiert!
> bis bald - ohne Regen - im Wald!



Öhöm, hmm, mal ehrlich Heiner: So kann dat ja mit der Kondition nix werden ... 
Wärst besser mal den AlpenX mit Deinem Pedalpferd mitgefahren, wärest Trails gefahren, die Du nie mit Motor nehmen könntest, hättest Dich selber im Grenzbereich kennengelernt und könntest sagen: "*Ich*" habe es geschafft. 
Gottlob bist Du aber auch ein guter Mauntenbeiker ... 
Daher sei Dir der Ausflug zu den Dickbäuchen verziehen ... 
Bis bald im Wald mit 50+!


----------



## 2RaFa (21. September 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Öhöm, hmm, mal ehrlich Heiner: So kann dat ja mit der Kondition nix werden ...
> Wärst besser mal den AlpenX mit Deinem Pedalpferd mitgefahren, wärest Trails gefahren, die Du nie mit Motor nehmen könntest, hättest Dich selber im Grenzbereich kennengelernt und könntest sagen: "*Ich*" habe es geschafft.


Jajajajaja! du hast recht!
ich zolle dir meinen ganzen Enduro-Respekt: Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Du hast es überstanden und kommst mit noch strammeren Waden auf die heimischen trails zurück, während meine Beinchen immer dünner werden!
Mir bleibt die Erinnerung an unvergessliche Ausblicke - und zuhause werde ich wieder trainieren, allerdings muss ich mein Problemchen berücksichtigen! Deswegen hätte ich den Alpencross konditionell auch nicht geschafft!


----------



## Oliver111182 (21. September 2010)

Jerd schrieb:


> @Oliver: Schaffe es heute doch nicht.



Schade, ist ja herrliches Wetter.

Werde mal gucken, ob jemand so vorbeikommt.

Dann mal zum Lüderich rüber, gucken wie die Trails da mittlerweile aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (21. September 2010)

Mmmmhh, lecker. Traumwetter mit tollen Blick auf den Monte Viso. Aber das wäre doch auch mit der BeEmWeh möglich gewesen, wenigstens etwas Muskeltraining.  Außerdem hätte die besser zur Affentwin gepasst.


----------



## 2RaFa (22. September 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> Mmmmhh, lecker. Traumwetter mit tollen Blick auf den Monte Viso. Aber das wäre doch auch mit der BeEmWeh möglich gewesen, wenigstens etwas Muskeltraining.  Außerdem hätte die besser zur Affentwin gepasst.


...nenene, das hatte ich ja schon mal:
der Unterschied Be-em(au)weh1150GS zur DR auf der LGKS ist so fantastisch, dass ich da niemals mehr mit ner Dicken lang wollte! 
DR: das ist fast wie mein CANYON mit Antrieb!
und das Wetter war einfach nur g**l
müssen mal live drüber reden demnächst, bei nem Bier an der Mühle!


----------



## Oliver111182 (26. September 2010)

Wie sieht es denn mit der Motivation für Montag oder Dienstag aus?

Jemand Lust, 'ne Runde zu drehen?

Gruß und guten Start in die neue Woche.


----------



## BikePotato (26. September 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn mit der Motivation für Montag oder Dienstag aus?
> 
> Jemand Lust, 'ne Runde zu drehen?
> 
> Gruß und guten Start in die neue Woche.


 
Hallo Oliver,

ich war zwar noch nie dabei, würde aber gerne mitfahren. Montag oder Dienstag wäre mir beides recht. 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Oliver111182 (26. September 2010)

BikePotato schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> 
> ich war zwar noch nie dabei, würde aber gerne mitfahren. Montag oder Dienstag wäre mir beides recht.
> 
> ...



Hi Michael,

dann würde ich morgen 18:00 oder 18:30 vorschlagen, aber nicht der übliche Treffpunkt, sondern Forsbacher Wanderparkplatz. Komme aus Bensberg und dann müssen wir nicht erst beide da runter, sondern können direkt rauf zu den Trails.

Falls jedoch noch andere kommen, müssten wir den Treffpunkt nochmal neu ausmachen.

Gruß.


----------



## BikePotato (26. September 2010)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Hi Michael,
> 
> dann würde ich morgen 18:00 oder 18:30 vorschlagen, aber nicht der übliche Treffpunkt, sondern Forsbacher Wanderparkplatz. Komme aus Bensberg und dann müssen wir nicht erst beide da runter, sondern können direkt rauf zu den Trails.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Oliver,

gerne 18:00 Uhr, wenn Du möchtest aber auch 18:30 Uhr. 

Forsbacher Wanderparkplatz: der Parkplatz kurz vor der Ortseinfahrt Forsbach, gegenüber der Einfahrt zum Tütberg hoch, richtig?

Falls Ihr doch vom üblichen Treffpunkt startet, schreib mir bitte noch, wo der ist.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyo1 (26. September 2010)

Hallo Oliver, 
würde auch gerne am Montag mitfahren kenne aber den Treffpunkt Forstbacher Wanderparkplatz nicht.
Gruss Dieter


----------



## Oliver111182 (26. September 2010)

Hallo Dieter.
Üblicher Treffpunkt ist ja der Wildwechsel in Brück, da @BikePotato aber aus Forsbach kommt, ich aus Bensberg, hatte ich den Platz vorgeschlagen, anstatt erst nach Brück zu fahren.

Ich bin beim Treffpunkt flexibel, Zeit auch, wenn der Chef mitspielt...

Treffpunkt Forsbach ist hier:







Treffpunkt Köln Brück ist hier:


----------



## Canyo1 (26. September 2010)

Hallo Oliver,
ich komme von der BAB Abfahrt Königsforst und fahre Richtung Rösrath,dann links Richtung Forstbach.Ist der Parkplatz dann vor oder hinter Forstbach?  
Teile mir bitte noch den Zeitpunkt 18.00 oder 18.30 Uhr mit.
Gruss Dieter


----------



## Schildbürger (26. September 2010)

Hi,
- BAB 3 Ausfahrt Königsforst
- dort links (Bensberger Straße)
- dann rechts Richtung Forsbach / Rösrath (L284)
- vor Kleineichen links Richtung Forsbach / Bensberg (L170)
- "Am Ende" dann links, Richtung Bensberg
Der Parkplatz ist dann nach ca. 100m im Wald links, siehst du auch auf dem Bild oben.
Viel Spaß.


----------



## Oliver111182 (26. September 2010)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Oliver,
> ich komme von der BAB Abfahrt Königsforst und fahre Richtung Rösrath,dann links Richtung Forstbach.Ist der Parkplatz dann vor oder hinter Forstbach?
> Teile mir bitte noch den Zeitpunkt 18.00 oder 18.30 Uhr mit.
> Gruss Dieter



Ich würde dann einfach mal 18:30 sagen. Da hab ich wegen der Arbeit mehr Spielraum. Stelle auch mal einen Termin ein.

Du fährst nach Forsbach rein und dann an der "großen" Ampelkreuzung nach links Richtung Bensberg. Nach ca. 50m ist auf der linken Seite der Parkplatz.


----------



## kollins (27. September 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,

wäre gerne heute bei der Tour dabei, doch die Wettervorhersage sieht richtig be*****en aus... 

Vieleicht klappts ja ein andermal.

Beste Grüße,

Kollins


----------



## Oliver111182 (27. September 2010)

**** TERMIN GELÖSCHT ****

Da sich das Wetter anscheinend nicht bessern wird, habe ich den Termin wieder rausgenommen.

Wenn am Mittwoch keine KFL-Tour ist, wird es hier einen neuen Versuch geben. Dann im Trockenen !!

Gruß und schönen verregneten Tag noch.

**** TERMIN GELÖSCHT ****


----------



## PoliceCar (27. September 2010)

Na, hier ist ja mal richtig was los. Zumindest was großformatige Absichtserklärungen anbelangt ... 

Also, da das ja hier der Thread für die Bikers im wirklich fortgeschrittenen Alter ist, wollen wir doch bald wieder Regelmäßigkeit mit passender Flexibilität (ja Heiner, wir machen uns das Wetter schon ... ) bieten.
Ob nächste Woche unsere erste Herbstour läuft, hoffe ich mal - obwohl ich für Mo/Di fette Termine stehen habe ...    I'll do my very best!

Und dann geht's mit wettergenauer Regelmäßigkeit weiter! 
Jedenfalls freue ich mich auf alle Fifties+friends ... 

Gruß und bis dann, PC 

PS: @Ingo: Gibt's was Neues bei Dir? ...


----------



## i-men (27. September 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> PS: @Ingo: Gibt's was Neues bei Dir? ...



Yep, alles prima 

Bis jetzt lag die magische Grenze bei nem Neuen ja immer bei 10kg.

Nun gabs sogar mal was mit 3,73 kg und das bei ner 53er Grösse 

Oder wie man beim Team III sagt: Ich hab nen neuen Dämpfer


----------



## MTB-Kao (28. September 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> Yep, alles prima
> 
> Bis jetzt lag die magische Grenze bei nem Neuen ja immer bei 10kg.
> 
> ...



Glückwunsch!!!  Ich hoffe deine beiden sind wohlauf... und du auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigi z (28. September 2010)

Hallo Ingo (nicht Guido),
auch von mir Glückwunsch !
Mit oder ohne Ständer ??
Wird jetzt wohl etwas ruhiger mit dem Biken, oder ???

Bis demnächst - man sieht sich bei den Oldies !!

Gruß und noch mal alles Gute
Sigi


----------



## 2RaFa (28. September 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> Yep, alles prima
> 
> Bis jetzt lag die magische Grenze bei nem Neuen ja immer bei 10kg.
> 
> ...



Gratulation an deine Frau!
und auch dir herzlichen Glückwunsch!

welche Bauart hat denn der Dämpfer: male oder female?

... und wenn du mal Rat vom paediatristen brauchst ...


----------



## PoliceCar (28. September 2010)

Hallo Ingo!

Euch herzlichen Glückwunsch! 
Junge, Mädchen schei$$egal. Jetzt wird das Leben erst genial!

Euch und dem Nachwuchs alles Gute! 
Und vergesse auf keinen Fall die Radfahrerei. Das sind ab sofort die kleinen Freuden außerhalb den unmittelbaren väterlichen Freuden... 




@Heiner: Schöne Bilder in Deiner Sig.!  Da werde ich glatt neidisch obwohl ich aktuell noch ähnliche Bilder im Kopf habe ...


----------



## i-men (29. September 2010)

Lieben Dank an alle für die netten Wünsche.
Ist nen KFLer geworden.

Wenn sich alles eingespielt hat werden die Bike Rides auch wieder grösser.
Im Moment gibts mehr Hausrunden.

Bis bald
Ingo


----------



## 2RaFa (30. September 2010)

i-men schrieb:


> Lieben Dank an alle für die netten Wünsche.
> Ist nen KFLer geworden.
> 
> Wenn sich alles eingespielt hat werden die Bike Rides auch wieder grösser.
> ...



... und wenn der Kleine (D)Kämpfer dann mal groß ist, und das MTB-Fahren langweilt, dann kriegt er auch ne Enduro oder ein Trial und fährt *[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsYNFhO6c8g&playnext=1&videos=oLjtOZgczUI&feature=mfu_in_order"]YouTube        - Ligurische Grenzkammstrasse mal etwas anders... Teil2[/nomedia] ***
* nahe der Sentiero degli alpini und der Ligurischen Grenzkammstr.  in den Seealpen*


----------



## Enrgy (30. September 2010)

Cool, so stell ich mir einen Alpencross vor!


----------



## on any sunday (30. September 2010)

aaaalt.  Die Cleversten sind die allerdings nicht. Ohne zu wissen, wo so ein Weg seinen Ausgang hat, kann dumm enden; weil wenden ist da doch etwas schwierig. Vorm Krieg durfte einer sein Moped am Gardasee zerlegen, um wieder einen fahrbaren Weg zu erreichen.


----------



## PoliceCar (30. September 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Cool, so stell ich mir einen Alpencross vor!



Ach was ... 
Bei einem richtigen AlpenX ist man viel näher an den Felsen dran ... 
... und man ist auch eher leichter bekleidet ...


----------



## 2RaFa (30. September 2010)

on any sunday schrieb:


> aaaalt


??? ... das sagen doch sonst nur die Aaaaaalten, die schon alles gesehen haben und den Jüngeren mitteilen wollen, wie langweilig das inzwischen für sie ist...
also ich finds super spannend und wäre gerne mal dabei - zuerst mit dem MTB und dann mit (vielleicht) mit nem Trial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo liebe Fiven,

hier endlich die nächste Montagsrunde. 
Das Wetter lässt sich noch nicht wirklich absehen und ob ich pünktlich an den Start komme hoffe ich mal ...
Den Start habe ich daher mal auf späte 18:30h gesetzt. Bei Schlechtwetter wird geschoben. 

Einkehr wohl eher nicht, denn draußen ist's sicher nicht mehr so gemütlich ...  Eine schöne relaxte Herbstrunde durch den Wald sollte aber auch ganz nett sein ... 

Bis dann + Gruß.


----------



## Canyo1 (1. Oktober 2010)

Melde mich mal für 8 Tage ab,ich ziehe es vor, anstatt mit 20km/h durch den Königsforst,mit 21 Knoten durch das Mittekmeer zufahren .
Gruss Dieter


----------



## Canyo1 (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Ingo,
auch von mir herzliche Glüchwünsche zum Nachwuchs an Dich und Deine Frau.

Gruss Dieter


----------



## i-men (1. Oktober 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Fiven,
> 
> hier endlich die nächste Montagsrunde.
> Das Wetter lässt sich noch nicht wirklich absehen und ob ich pünktlich an den Start komme hoffe ich mal ...
> ...



Zur Kenntnis genommen. Entscheidung fällt spontan, aber schön das Du wieder mit vollem Power aus den Alpen zurück bist. Bin auf den persönlichen Bericht gespannt.



PoliceCar schrieb:


> Bei Schlechtwetter wird geschoben.



Das ist ja noch schlimmer als fahren


----------



## PoliceCar (1. Oktober 2010)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> Melde mich mal fÃ¼r 8 Tage ab,ich ziehe es vor, anstatt mit 20km/h durch den KÃ¶nigsforst,mit 21 Knoten durch das Mittekmeer zufahren .
> Gruss Dieter



21 Knoten kann wohl nur was mit Motor sein und eher nicht mit Segel ... 
Wir hatten hier doch gerade erst jemanden, der mit, ânem Motor zwischen den Beinen in Urlaub fuhr ... 
SchÃ¶nen Urlaub wÃ¼nsche ich Dir! 




i-men schrieb:


> Zur Kenntnis genommen. Entscheidung fÃ¤llt spontan,







i-men schrieb:


> ... schÃ¶n das Du wieder *mit vollem Power* aus den Alpen zurÃ¼ck bist. Bin  auf den persÃ¶nlichen Bericht gespannt.



Nun, eher wohl mit Ãbertraining, von dem ich mich jetzt erst so ganz langsam erhole ... 

[FONT="]PersÃ¶nlicher Bericht folgt.[/FONT][/SIZE] [/FONT]

[quote="i-men, post: 7617024"]


PoliceCar schrieb:


> Schlechtwetter wird geschoben.


Das ist ja noch schlimmer als fahren [/quote]
... Ã¤h â der Termin natÃ¼rlich ...


----------



## Schnegge (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Ingo... Gratulation aus dem Scherfbachtal

willkommen im Club... alles gute, viel Spaß und vor allem ruhige Nächte!


Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (3. Oktober 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Nun, eher wohl mit Übertraining, von dem ich mich jetzt erst so ganz langsam erhole ...



Hallo PC,
wenn du den (Wieder)-Einsteigercharakter deiner Montag-Tour morgen sicher garantierst, dann bin ich dabei - sonst lieber nicht!
ich bin nämlich noch völlig untrainiert, da ich u.a. erst mal wieder einen Schub meiner "Seuche" abfedern musste! 
... deine Waden flößten mir bisher schon Respekt ein, wie die wohl jetzt im *übertrainierten *Zustand aussehen ...?


----------



## PoliceCar (3. Oktober 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Hallo PC,
> wenn du den (Wieder)-Einsteigercharakter deiner Montag-Tour morgen sicher garantierst, dann bin ich dabei - sonst lieber nicht!
> ich bin nämlich noch völlig untrainiert, da ich u.a. erst mal wieder einen Schub meiner "Seuche" abfedern musste!
> ... deine Waden flößten mir bisher schon Respekt ein, wie die wohl jetzt im *übertrainierten *Zustand aussehen ...?



Keine Sorge Heiner! Es wird eine wirklich leichte Tour! 
Der Begriff "Übertraining" steht für einen Zustand den ein Sportler nicht erreichen will, weil dann der Puls nicht mehr richtig hoch geht und die Leistungsfähigkeit dramatisch abnimmt. Das kommt von Überforderung im Training. In meinem Falle also von 7 Tagen Höchstleistung (bezogen auf meine Leistungsfähigkeit ) ... Als Fachkundiger wirst Du mir das aber sicher besser erklären können. 
Fazit: Ich bin derzeit alles andere als gut im Saft ... 

Also: Ich freue mich auf *Deine* morgige Teilnahme und auf alle anderen natürlich auch!


----------



## sigi z (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Heiner,
warum so viel Sorge ?? Ich bin doch dabei, somit kannst Du nicht verlorengehen und wer hinter mir fährt, gehört nicht zu den Oldies .
Und nun - schnell eintragen 
Bis heute Abend !!

Gruß Sigi


----------



## 2RaFa (4. Oktober 2010)

sigi z schrieb:


> Hallo Heiner,
> warum so viel Sorge ?? Ich bin doch dabei, somit kannst Du nicht verlorengehen und wer hinter mir fährt, gehört nicht zu den Oldies .
> Und nun - schnell eintragen
> Bis heute Abend !!
> Gruß Sigi



hatte mich heute mittag eingetragen, weil ich unbedingt mal wieder dabei (euch) sein wollte. Dann haben aber im Laufe des Nachmittag meine Kopfschmerzen derart zugenommen: es ist also jetzt nicht mehr die Form-Frage, sondern wohl doch eine Sinusitis - und die darf ich unter Berücksichtigung meiner "Seuche" nicht verdrängen!
Tut mir echt leid, bei dem Wetter wieder abzusagen!
Wünsche Euch eine prima KFL-Tour - und hoffentlich bis zum nächsten Date!


----------



## kaberle (4. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Ihr wackeren Biker-Oldies, 
wäre heute abend auch liebend gerne dabei gewesen, war aber leider nicht möglich.  Hoffe es klappt nächste Woche.

Klaus


----------



## Oliver111182 (4. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die nette Runde. Kam ja gerade noch rechtzeitig.

Bis zum nächsten Mal, falls ich bis dahin einen neuen Sattel hab. Gerade gesehen, das am Sattel eine Strebe gebrochen ist. Wer weiß wie lang schon, aber besser nix riskieren.


----------



## PoliceCar (4. Oktober 2010)

kaberle schrieb:


> Hallo Ihr wackeren Biker-Oldies,
> wäre heute abend auch liebend gerne dabei gewesen, war aber leider nicht möglich.  Hoffe es klappt nächste Woche.
> 
> Klaus



... das wäre klasse Klaus! 

Ich erzähle Dir jetzt mal wie es heute war :

5 harte Bikers zogen auf altbekannten Wegen durch den KöFo. Nach knapp einer Stunde wurden dann die Leuchten gezündet und ich habe mich dazu hinreissen lassen einen völlig verschlammten DH zu wagen. Das war nicht schön ...
Noch weniger schön war, daß der folgende Uphill noch schlammiger war ... 
Die Gesichter der Jungs konnte ich gottlob in der Dunkelheit nicht sehen. Hören konnte ich allerdings irgendwelche unwilligen Laute ... 

O.k. Peter hatte mich vorher gewarnt ... 

Ein Förster mit Geländewagen räumte mißmutig quer liegende Äste aus dem Weg und erklärte uns, das so etwas Bekloppte machen, die Radfahrer nicht mögen ... 

Über Forsbach ging es dann wieder zurück zum Treffpunkt, wo sich Karl vorher noch völlig unnötig lang machte ...  Nix passiert. 

So, wenn alle Randbedingungen passen gehts nächste Woche weiter.

@Heiner: Sieh zu, daß Du gesund wirst! Du bist uns als immer gut gelaunter Biker sehr wichtig  ... Gute Besserung! 

So long und Gruß


----------



## PoliceCar (8. Oktober 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

hier der nächste Montagstermin. 
Komme gerade aus dem KöFo und der ist schon fast völlig abgetrocknet. Das muß ausgenutzt werden ...


----------



## 2RaFa (10. Oktober 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Komme gerade aus dem KöFo und der ist schon fast völlig abgetrocknet. Das muß ausgenutzt werden ...


ich war gestern und heute tagsüber im KF und am LÜ:
alles trocken und einfach g**l bei dem Wetter und bei Tageslicht!
Da es mir am Abend zu früh zu kalt wird und dies meinen NNH nicht gut tun wird, werde ich wohl (wieder) und leider nicht dabei sein und wünschen Euch janz vill Spass! 
Solltet Ihr mal wieder tagsüber bei wärmenden Sonnenstrahlen fahren: ich komme mit!


----------



## PoliceCar (10. Oktober 2010)

Ja Heiner, genial gell. 
Das muß ausgenutzt werden! Ob ich allerdings morgen die Tour aufrecht erhalten kann weiß ich noch nicht, denn ich habe von der heutigen SIT-Tour über 800 Hm in den Beinen. Schaun mer morgen mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigi z (11. Oktober 2010)

Sorry Jungs,
diese Woche komplett ausgebucht, daher kann ich nicht teilnehemn.

@ Heiner,
gute Besserung und hoffentlich bald wieder zusammen unterwegs !!

Gruß Sigi


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Oktober 2010)

sigi z schrieb:


> Sorry Jungs,
> diese Woche komplett ausgebucht, daher kann ich nicht teilnehemn.



... schade Sigi ... 



PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ob ich allerdings morgen die Tour aufrecht erhalten kann weiß ich noch nicht, ...



*Die Tour läuft!* 
Startzeit allerdings aus Zeitgründen auf 18:30 h gelegt!

Bis heute abend.


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Oktober 2010)

So, wieder da! 

Sechs harte Bikers ließen sich den ersten herbstlich kühlen Waldwind um die Nase blasen.
Es war herrlich trocken und flowig rund zu fahren. 
Das muß wohl unseren Heiner motiviert haben trotz NNH zum Treffpunkt zu kommen. Schön, daß es wieder besser geht und Du mit uns warst! 

Besondere Vorkommnisse: keine; Einkehr auch nicht; min.-Temp. auf'm Tacho 10°C 
Tja, die warmen Tage sind wohl gezählt und wir machen weiter so wie besprochen. Was geht, das geht und sonst wird geschoben ... 
Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken für die erste Glühweintour zu einem der einschlägigen Weihnachtsmärkte gemacht?  ... ... 
Bis dann ...


----------



## Montana (11. Oktober 2010)

> Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken für die erste Glühweintour ....



Zum Glühwein komme ich sehr gerne dazu


----------



## kaberle (12. Oktober 2010)

Glühweintour hat gerade im Dunkeln viel mehr Charme, als der schönste Trail im KF unter Flutlicht. Hoffe dass ich's einrichten kann, dabei zu sein .
VG Klaus


----------



## Canyo1 (12. Oktober 2010)

Ja, es war eine spritzige Tour im schönen Sonnenschein .Danke Euch 50+für diese tolle Fahrt.Aber ich bin überzeugt das nach einer tollen Tour mir auch der Glühwein schecken wird.
VG Dieter


----------



## 2RaFa (12. Oktober 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...
> Das muß wohl unseren Heiner motiviert haben trotz NNH zum Treffpunkt zu kommen. Schön, daß es wieder besser geht und Du mit uns warst!
> Besondere Vorkommnisse: ...


Vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen und das Herzliche Willkommen!
Ihr habt mir gefehlt - das war der Hauptgrund mich wieder einzuschleusen - bei diesem herrlich güldenen Oktobermontagabend"50+"Nightride! Super, dass auch so angenehme Youngster mit 20+ sich trauen dabei zu sein!
32 km beinahe lautloses Dahingleiten über frisch gefallenes goldenes Laub auf trockenem Grund - einfach herrlisch!
Zum  komme ich dann aber gerne ohne Rad!

Und über die Idee, dass einige von uns ja auch tagsüber könnten  - um bei Sonnenschein die Farben des Waldes noch mehr zu genießen - darüber bald mehr... wer ist dabei ?


----------



## PoliceCar (16. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Fifties,

kommende Woche bin ich auf Dienstreise. Da kann ich leider keinen Termin anbieten. Hätte beim zu erwartenden feuchten Wetter wahrscheinlich eh nur begrenzt Sinn ...

Bis dann und Gruß


----------



## 2RaFa (18. Oktober 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hallo Fifties,
> kommende Woche bin ich auf Dienstreise. Da kann ich leider keinen Termin anbieten. Hätte beim zu erwartenden feuchten Wetter wahrscheinlich eh nur begrenzt Sinn ...
> Bis dann und Gruß


ok, dann können wir ja mal *virtuell *einen wirklich einmaligen und spannenden 60 km-Downhill fahren [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjadyTwBYJY%22][b]mal%20life%20mitfahren"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjadyTwBYJY"]["]YouTube        - DeathRoad Downhill.mp4[/nomedia][/ ... einfach nur g**l (am besten HD-Auflösung einstellen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (18. Oktober 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ... einfach nur g**l



Naja, mit dem Auto isses vielleicht spannend, aber auf dem Rad  - da haste auf der Strada del Gallerie am Pasubio mehr Nervenkitzel. Und auf unzähligen schmalen ausgesetzten Trails ebenso. 
Allerdings ist die Gegend natürlich umwerfend, da darf man den Blick nicht zu weit vom "rechten Weg" abschweifen lassen...


----------



## 2RaFa (20. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... da haste auf der Strada del Gallerie am Pasubio mehr Nervenkitzel. Und auf unzähligen schmalen ausgesetzten Trails ebenso.
> Allerdings ist die Gegend natürlich umwerfend, da darf man den Blick nicht zu weit vom "rechten Weg" abschweifen lassen...



ok, da muss ich dir wohl recht geben!
die kenne ich noch nicht! ... habe erst spät (1986) mit dem Motorradfahren und noch sehr viel später (2007) mit dem MTB angefangen! 1992 bin ich mit der GS den Tremalzo gefahren - ohne den Pasubio gekannt zu haben!
aber ich will ich sie unbedingt mal kennenlernen: die 52 Gallerie am Pasubio - entweder zu Fuß oder doch auf dem Bike - und an den gefährlichen Stellen halt absteigen! Verstehe nur so halb die Aufregungen in den Foren um die Sperrung (ja nicht erst erst seit dem jüngst tödlich verunglückten dt. Biker!).


----------



## PoliceCar (23. Oktober 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ok, dann können wir ja mal *virtuell *einen wirklich einmaligen und spannenden 60 km-Downhill fahren http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjadyTwBYJY"]["]YouTube        - DeathRoad Downhill.mp4[/ ... einfach nur g**l (am besten HD-Auflösung einstellen!)



Jo, nettes Vid.. Sicherlich entspannt zu fahren. Ich finde das ist jetzt nicht soo wirklich die Herausforderung schlechthin. Sicher, wer da über die Kante geht, fällt tief und die Rettungsdienste sind dort sicher auch nicht so auf Zack wir hierzulande ...   Aber, what shalls, ob man nun 1000m oder 50m in die Tiefe fällt ... 
Nein, wenn ich da an den kürzlich absolvierten AX zurückdenke ... ...  ... ..., da war mehr Kawumm zu meistern (glaube ich jedenfalls ... ).

So, und hier der Termin für Montag. 

Bis dann!


----------



## Oliver111182 (23. Oktober 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, und hier der Termin für Montag.



Schade, bekomme Montag erst die Ersatzteile. Nächste Woche wieder.


----------



## PoliceCar (23. Oktober 2010)

... der Trend geht zum Zweit-/Winterbike ...


----------



## PoliceCar (25. Oktober 2010)

So, wieder da ... 

Vier harte Bikers zogen in den bitterkalten Forst:
Dieter, Helmut, Peter und ich.
Die Tour hatte einen höheren FABanteil und wurde dann in der zweiten Hälfte zunehmend trailiger. Es war herrlich trocken und gut zu fahren.
Besondere Vorkommnisse: keine ... ...

... ... _bis auf _... ... 


... ... *bis auf* ... ... 


                   nun, wir haben einen neuen *"Herrn des Lichts"*. Unser neuer großer _*Iluminator*_ ist ab jetzt unser Peter. Da kann derzeit niemand mehr mithalten ... ... : Wilma am Lenker und Piko auf'm Dach ... 

Also, das hätte ich der kleinen Piko nicht zugetraut. Mit einem herrlichen Leuchbild burnt die jeden Trail frei.
Nett von Deiner Frau Peter, ich erzähl's zu Hause weiter. 

Und gerade letztes Frühjahr habe ich mir noch eine neue Tesla geholt. Wer sie haben will, kann sich bei mir melden, ... ich will auch 'ne Piko. 


Dann aller Voraussicht nach bis nächste Woche,
so long


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigi z (26. Oktober 2010)

Hallo PC,

könnte gestern leider nicht, da mein Mädel zu einer Untersuchung musste und danach nicht mehr Auto fahren durfte. GsD alles okay !!

Tja, da Du jetzt nicht mehr der "Illuminator" bist, wirst Du wahrscheinlich beim nächsten Nightbiken einen zusätzlichen Lenker montieren, damit Du alle Deine Lampen drauf montieren kannst .
Aber wenn ich die Daten der Tesla mit Piko vergleiche , liefert die Tesla 700 Lumen und die Piko 550 Lumen, somit wäre die Tesla doch heller. Oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler ?? 

Vielleicht solltest Du mal wieder den gößeren Akku nehmen und die die Lampe auf 100% stellen, dann wirst du wieder der Meister des Lichts sein 
Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich das im Dunkeln mit läppischen 200 Lumen schaffe, nicht gegen irgendeinen Baum zu fahren 

Hoffe, nächste Woche wieder dabei zu sein, wenn's Wetter under der Tag stimmen !

Grüße 
Sigi


----------



## Enrgy (26. Oktober 2010)

sigi z schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, wie ich das im Dunkeln mit läppischen 200 Lumen schaffe, nicht gegen irgendeinen Baum zu fahren




Wahrscheinlich genauso, wie man früher mit Felgenbremsen, Starrbike und 7-fach problemlos einen Alpencross gefahren ist...

PS:
Die Tesla hat auch nicht viel mehr Lumen als die Piko, wurde im Thread "Die Stunde der Wahrheit" vor einem Jahr gemessen.

Mir eigentlich egal, ob nun 5, 500 oder 5000 Lumen, hauptsache ich empfinde das als hell genug.


----------



## PoliceCar (26. Oktober 2010)

sigi z schrieb:


> Aber wenn ich die Daten der Tesla mit Piko vergleiche , liefert die Tesla 700 Lumen und die Piko 550 Lumen, somit wäre die Tesla doch heller. Oder hab ich da nen Denkfehler ??



Nö, kein Denkfehler. Seit diesem Jahr gibt Lupine bei Neuentwicklungen in der Messkugel gemessene wirkliche Werte an. Die Tesla ist ein schon etwas älteres Modell. 700 Lumen sind also noch "Datenblattwerte". Im Lupineforum hat der L-Chef selber mal _heimlich_ die Messwerte der Tesla mit "ca." 550 Lumen angegeben. 

Beim gestrigen Vergleich hat sich gezeigt, daß die Piko wesentlich definierteres Licht bringt. Die Tesla hingegen wirkt dunkler und im direkten Vergleich difuser. Das Licht wird dabei irgendwie flächiger verteilt.
Enormer und wichtigster Vorteil der Piko ist m.A.n. die wirklich geringe Baugröße und Gewicht. Man hat halt keine erhabene Lampe mehr auf dem Dach, sondern vorne am Helm ein unauffälliges Kästchen ... 

Wer einmal mit richtigem Licht gefahren ist, will das gar nicht mehr anders ... In den Anfangszeiten von KFL sind wir auch mit 2,4W Sigma Halogenlampen in den Forst gegangen. Klar ging das ... 
Dann begann aber ein fürchterliches Wettrüsten und manche Trails waren des Nachts besser fahrbar als Tags ... 

Spannendes Thema - gell ... 

Schön wenn Du nächste Woche wieder dabei bist Sigi! 
Karl, was ist mit Dir? Du wurdest gestern auch vermisst ...


----------



## 2RaFa (26. Oktober 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...  ... Wer einmal mit richtigem Licht gefahren ist, will das gar nicht mehr anders ... Spannendes Thema - gell ...


hallo fiftees and more!
wauuuu - absolut spannend das Thema ... 
ich kann derzeit leider nicht dabei sein, weil ich mit meinem Lämpchen wohl absolut außer Konkurrenz liege - und ich will nicht von den anderen geblendet werden wie ein aufgescheuchter Hirsch, sonst müsst ich mir am Ende nachts noch ne Sonnenbrille anziehen ...  ok, wenn ihr demnächst mal einen Hirsch mit Sonnenbrille seht... 
auch wegen der anziehenden Temperaturen muss ich mich etwas zurückhalten! 
Am Wochenende wirds mollig warm: wer könnte da denn tagsüber?


----------



## Delgado (27. Oktober 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich genauso, wie man früher mit Felgenbremsen, Starrbike und 7-fach problemlos einen Alpencross gefahren ist...



... und natürlich ohne Helm:


----------



## PoliceCar (29. Oktober 2010)

Oha, 
nun da ich ja einen AX hinter mir habe, kann ich mir tatsächlich nicht vorstellen, wie so etwas mit einem Rigid gehen soll ... 

Ebensowenig kann ich mir keinen Nightride mehr mit 'ner Flunzel vorstellen ... 

So, mit Schrecken habe ich eben festgestellt, daß Montag ein Feiertag ist ... 
Egal, ich rufe trotzdem zum Montagsride. 
*Startzeit: 18:00h !!* _(wegen Feiertag ein wenig früher. )_

Bis dann ...


----------



## 2RaFa (29. Oktober 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, mit Schrecken habe ich eben festgestellt, daß Montag ein Feiertag ist ...
> Egal, ich rufe trotzdem zum Montagsride.
> *Startzeit: 18:00h !!* _(wegen Feiertag ein wenig früher. )_
> Bis dann ...


Gut so! warum gehts dann nicht noch ein Stündchen früher?
es ist ja dann schon 1 Stunde früher dunkel! 
*Also: wie wärs mit 17 Uhr????!!!!*


----------



## Oliver111182 (29. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ich mit meinen beiden linken Händen mein Radl wieder fertig habe, komme ich am Montag wieder mit. Kater bekämpfen 

Zeit ist mir egal, je früher, desto heller


----------



## PoliceCar (30. Oktober 2010)

Nee, meinerseits keine Vorverlegung wegen Feiertag, Kaffee trinken, Verwandtschaft bespaßen, Contenance wahren etc. ...


----------



## Canyo1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Kann leider morgen nicht mitfahren, habe mir eine Grippe eingehandelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (1. November 2010)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> Kann leider morgen nicht mitfahren, habe mir eine Grippe eingehandelt.



Schade Dieter ... 

Für heute plane ich mal locker auf den Lüderich zu fahren. Wer also Lust hat den KöFo zu verlassen hat heute Abend gute Karten ...


----------



## sigi z (1. November 2010)

Sorr PC,
mache heute Abend auch in Familie !!
Euch viel Spaß mit allen Halogen- und LED-Lampen dieser Welt am Bike !!

Gruß Sigi


----------



## Oliver111182 (1. November 2010)

Ich kann heute auch nicht. Ich Vogel hab vergessen, die Akkus zu laden 

Nächstes Mal wieder. Viel Spaß


----------



## PoliceCar (1. November 2010)

Termin abgeblasen wg. zunehmendem Krankenstand incl. Guide.


----------



## peter1bike (7. November 2010)

Hi Ralf,

Wie sieht es denn Morgen mit einer Tour aus?
Bist Du wieder fit?

Viele Grüsse von Peter


----------



## PoliceCar (8. November 2010)

Hi Peter,

halbwegs bin ich wieder auf'm Damm.
In Anbetracht des Wetters würde ich für meinen Teil aber auch ganz gerne auf nächste Woche vertagen.

Hat denn ggf. sonst jemand heute abend Lust? Wenn ja stelle ich gerne einen Termin ein und ihr macht eine KF-Explorertour ohne mich.


----------



## i-men (8. November 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hat denn ggf. sonst jemand heute abend Lust? Wenn ja stelle ich gerne einen Termin ein und ihr macht eine KF-Explorertour ohne mich.



Pah, Lust habe ich am laufenden Band 
Aber ich werde heute wegen kleiner aber schon länger andauernder Erkältung auch noch ne Woche pausieren.

Hoffentlich passt das Wetter nächste Woche.


----------



## karbu (8. November 2010)

Lust habe ich auch.Ich liege aber im krankenhaus und langweile mich zu tode.

Gruß Karl


----------



## i-men (8. November 2010)

karbu schrieb:


> Lust habe ich auch.Ich liege aber im krankenhaus und langweile mich zu tode.
> 
> Gruß Karl



Dann mal gute Besserung, auf das Du bald wieder auf den Beinen (bzw. auf dem Bike) bist.
Ich nehme mal nicht an, dass Du Dir Wadenimplantate einsetzen lässt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1bike (8. November 2010)

Hi Karl,

auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung.
Hoffe Du bist bald wieder fit......Der Winterpokal wartet.

Viele Grüße von
Peter




karbu schrieb:


> Lust habe ich auch.Ich liege aber im krankenhaus und langweile mich zu tode.
> 
> Gruß Karl


----------



## kaberle (8. November 2010)

Hi Karl, 

gute Besserung auch von mir. Hoffe, Du bist bald wieder auf dem Rad. 

Gruß Klaus


----------



## PoliceCar (9. November 2010)

Hallo Karl,

was machst Du denn für Sachen? 
Ich hoffe es ist nichts Ernstes. 

Na wie auch immer - ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung, auf dass Du bald wieder auf'm Rad sitzt! 

Wobei Du Dir ja für solche Sachen die richtige Jahreszeit ausgesucht hast ...

Gruß und bis bald dann!


----------



## 2RaFa (9. November 2010)

hallo Karl,
auch vom Doc die besten Wünsche - jetzt muss es doch wieder gut werden! Melde dich mal!
Heiner


----------



## sigi z (9. November 2010)

Hallo Karl,

hoffe auch, dass dies nichts Ernstes ist und Du bald wieder biken kannst.
Ebenfalls gute Besserung von meiner Seite.


@ alle anderen,

melde mich erst mal vom Biken im Dunkeln ab. 
Sollte mal an einem Wochenende bei Tageslicht ne Tour geplant werden und meine Zeit lässt es zu, werde ich mich gerne dranhängen. Ansonsten wieder im Frühjahr, wenn man nicht nur noch Lampen am Lenker haben muss 

Bis denne
Sigi


----------



## PoliceCar (14. November 2010)

... mal sehen ob ich heute Nachmittag in den Forst komme.
Jenachdem wie es dann dort aussieht, entscheide ich ob morgen eine Tour Sinn macht.

Hat überhaupt jemand Lust morgen zu fahren?


Edit: Jetzt, 15:00h, regnet es wieder ... 
Leute, wir lassen das mit der morgigen Tour. Ich hab' echt keine Lust mehr auf dieses Drisswetter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (15. November 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...
> Edit: Jetzt, 15:00h, regnet es wieder ...
> Leute, wir lassen das mit der morgigen Tour. Ich hab' echt keine Lust mehr auf dieses Drisswetter ...


hallo PC,,
nachdem hier in Hoffnungsthal vor lauter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









die Sülz fast ihr Bett verlassen hätte (der Pegel stieg innerhalb von Stunden auf über 3 m an) bin ich derzeit damit beschäftigt, gegen das neue Bebauungsgebiet an der Sülz anzustinken. 
Der Forst wird wohl auch ziemlich verschlammt sein, was bei mir derzeit keine große Biker-Lust aufkommen lässt.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Da sitze ich lieber im Trockenen am PC  und schreibe dem PC und allen anderen einen  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß!


----------



## PoliceCar (17. November 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Der Forst wird wohl auch ziemlich verschlammt sein, was bei mir derzeit keine große Biker-Lust aufkommen lässt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, dann mal 'nen lieben Gruß zurück. 

Also, heute war ich dann doch mal im Forst. Nach drei Wochen Abstinenz wegen grippalem Infekt, Hexenschuß (weniger leidensfähige Gemüter sagen zu sowas "Bandscheibenvorfall ... ) und letztendlich auch wegen dem Schietwetter.

Nun, es war nicht wirklich schlecht. Das Gros ist bereits gut abgetrocknet, einige Senken sind allerdings auch noch überschwemmt ... 
Ich bin da aber ganz optimistisch und wenn es das Wetter gut meinen sollte, müsste Montag eigentlich endlich wieder eine Tour laufen. Ich hoffe ihr habt euch noch nicht zu sehr an den diesjährigen heimischen Spekulatius gewöhnt ... ... 

Bis dann, ...


----------



## PoliceCar (21. November 2010)

Wenn das Wetter morgen mitspielt, setzte ich morgen früh 'ne Tour rein.
Wenn nicht, dann war's das für diese Woche. Ausweichtermin für die Woche ist meinerseits nicht möglich.


----------



## PoliceCar (22. November 2010)

Termin 18:30h ist on!

Sollte das Wetter aber kippen, kippe ich die Tour auch ... 
Kalt und nass - nee, da bin ich mittlerweile zu alt für ... ^^

Bis heute abend dann.


----------



## PoliceCar (22. November 2010)

So, wieder da. Danke an die beiden Mitfahrer Ingo und Peter.
Königsforst kreuz und quer. Herrliche, weitgehend trockene Bedingungen - kaum zu glauben ... 

Bei den Gesprächsthemen konnte ich nicht mehr wirklich mithalten ... aber ihr seid ja schließlich deutlich jünger als ich ... ... ^^ ... 

Nächste Woche mache ich nix. Dann aber wieder.


----------



## peter1bike (22. November 2010)

Hi Ralf,
War eine echt schöne Tour.
Nach den neuen Tipps von Ingo ist mein nächstes Bike von Chariot.
Bis zur nächsten Tour
Peter


----------



## PoliceCar (23. November 2010)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Nach den neuen Tipps von Ingo ist *mein nächstes Bike von Chariot*.
> Bis zur nächsten Tour
> Peter



... sowas hier? ... ^^


----------



## i-men (23. November 2010)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> War eine echt schöne Tour.
> Nach den neuen Tipps von Ingo ist mein nächstes Bike von Chariot.
> Bis zur nächsten Tour
> Peter



Ich fand es auch mal wieder richtig nett mit Euch.

Peter, Du meintest doch wohl das übernächste Bike


----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2010)

Was ist das da im Hänger, Akkus?


----------



## PoliceCar (23. November 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Was ist das da im Hänger, Akkus?



... genau, um das hier zu energizen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. November 2010)

Cool, Muttern schleppt den Hänger mit Milcheizer, damit Vattern sich die Brühe in seine Reifen kippen kann 
Aber die Idee mit den Akkus statt Blag im Hänger und EBike vorne dran fasziniert mich dennoch


----------



## PoliceCar (10. Dezember 2010)

..., up!

Alle Oldies schon in Skiurlaub?  Oder ist es einfach nur lethargische Langeweile? ... 

Sobald das Wetter wieder akzeptabel ist kommt die näxte Tour ... ... 

So long.


----------



## 2RaFa (12. Dezember 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ..., up!
> Alle Oldies schon in Skiurlaub?
> Sobald das Wetter wieder akzeptabel ist kommt die näxte Tour ... ...
> So long.


nix Skiurlaub: hier ist es seit 10 Tagen 32° am Tag und 25° nachts!
da lässt es sich aushalten bis Weihnachten und ich hoffe, es ist wieder grün statt weiss, wenn ich zuurückkomme...


----------



## PoliceCar (12. Dezember 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> nix Skiurlaub: hier ist es seit 10 Tagen 32° am Tag und 25° nachts!
> da lässt es sich aushalten bis Weihnachten und ich hoffe, es ist wieder grün statt weiss, wenn ich zuurückkomme...




... na, Heiner ... 

Nee, hier ist alles wieder grün ... o.k., wohl doch eher schlammig braun ... 
Morgen soll sich das jedoch wieder ändern. Dann wird die braune Pampe wohl wieder sehr hart werden.  ... ... 

Mal sehen ob dann eine Tour geht. 

Dir einen schönen Urlaub in der Hitze ... 
Und erkälte Dich nicht wenn Du wieder hier bist ...


----------



## karbu (12. Dezember 2010)

Hallo,
nach 3 Wochen Krankenhaus ist  jetzt erstmal eine Pause angesagt.Ich hoffe im neuen Jahr wieder dabei zu sein.
Gruß Karl


----------



## PoliceCar (13. Dezember 2010)

karbu schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nach 3 Wochen Krankenhaus ist  jetzt erstmal eine Pause angesagt.Ich hoffe im neuen Jahr wieder dabei zu sein.
> Gruß Karl



Na Karl, dann hoffe ich, daß Du den KH-Aufenthalt gut und erfolgreich überstanden hast. 

Heute mache ich dann noch einmal eine Tour. Das frostige und trockene Wetter fordert ja geradezu dazu auf ... 

Das wird aber auch für diesen Winter die letzte geführte Tour meinerseits sein. Es kostet mich als WP-Ignorierer mittlerweile zu viel Kraft den inneren Schweinehund zu überwinden ... 
Im Frühjahr wird dann neu formiert.

So long, PC


----------



## Schildbürger (13. Dezember 2010)

Das beste Wetter zum fahren, trocken, kein Schlamm und kein Staub. 
Gegen die Kälte kann man was anziehen, meine Haare waren heute genau so nass geschwitzt wie im Sommer, allerdings beschlug die Brille  dauernd. 
Gefährlich sind nur die gefrorenen Schneereste. Gestern dagegen war es noch richtig schlammig.
Aber sonst... Mal sehen wie viel Schnee es gibt.


----------



## PoliceCar (13. Dezember 2010)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Das beste Wetter zum fahren, trocken, kein Schlamm und kein Staub.


 
Ja, soweit die Theorie ... 



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Gefährlich sind nur die gefrorenen Schneereste.


 
... und das ist die Realität. Es ist saugefährlich. Mit jedem Höhenmeter nehmen die Eisplatten zu. 



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Aber sonst... Mal sehen wie viel Schnee es gibt.


 
Und es gab Schnee ... ... Und zwar ganz schnell ganz viel . Das Gute daran war, daß ich die Eisplatten nicht mehr gesehen habe.  Das weniger Gute war, daß das dann noch gefährlicher war ... 



Schildbürger schrieb:


> Gegen die Kälte kann man was anziehen, ...


 
Na, dann habe ich zumindest das richtig gemacht ... 



Also: Kurz und knapp: Es war niemand am Treffpunkt. Ich habe eine herrliche Runde alleine gedreht und bin froh unversehrt wieder zu Hause angekommen zu sein. 
Allerdings fahre ich erst wieder, wenn der KF eisfrei ist. Trotz Spikes ist das so einfach zu gefährlich ...


----------



## Enrgy (13. Dezember 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... und das ist die Realität. Es ist saugefährlich. Mit jedem Höhenmeter nehmen die Eisplatten zu.




Jou, die Tauphase war 2 oder 3 Tage zu kurz, um den festgetretenen Eismist komplett wegtauen zu lassen.

Der Pulver-Neuschnee ist zwar super zu fahren, aber im Wald kann man überall noch auf großflächig vereiste Wege treffen, ohne es zu merken. Da bleibt dann nur geradeaus Richtung Wegrand zu rollen und erst dort zu bremsen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (14. Dezember 2010)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Da bleibt dann nur geradeaus Richtung Wegrand zu rollen und erst dort zu bremsen...


 
... auch nur Theorie. Die Eisflächen sind dermaßen zertrampelt und haben satte Spurrillen, daß die Reifen keinen geraden Halt finden. Im Zweifelsfall rutschen die trotz Spikes einfach unkontrollierbar seitlich weg. Keine Zeit für irgendwelche Reaktionen.
Und wenn man dann doch den "rettenden" Wegesrand erreicht hat, ist da garantiert ein Graben ... ... 

Alles wird gut ...


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2010)




----------



## PoliceCar (24. Dezember 2010)

Jau, danke Team3!

Auf diesem Wege wünsche ich allen etablierten Herrschaften&Friends ein ruhiges besinnliches Fest. Lasst euch reich beschenken mit viel Liebe, Fahrradteilen, Schneeschaufeln , Spikes und was weiß ich was ... 

Und passend zum Fest, hier noch ein *wirklich* *besinnliches* Weihnachtslied: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aEEhN7_ZTw"]YouTube        - AC/DC - Mistress For Christmas[/nomedia] ... ... 

L.G. PC


----------



## Montana (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich wünsche allen 50+ KFL´ern ein sehr schönes Weihnachtsfest und alles denkbar Gute für das kommende neue Jahr.


Gruß Guido​


----------



## 2RaFa (24. Dezember 2010)

bei meinem Besuch im Land des Lächelns sah ich keinen einzigen MTB-Fahrer, aber viele (motorisierte) 2Radfahrer! 
































nach Überwindung des Temperaturschocks von vorgestern habe ich die Kokosnuss mit einer Tasse heißen Tee getauscht!






Fröhliche Weihnachten und viel Spass beim Schneeschippen!


----------



## PoliceCar (24. Dezember 2010)

Ja Heiner, 


*auch Dir frohe Weihnachten. ...  ... ... *



_Mit Deinen Urlaubsbildern kann ich jetzt erst mal nix anfangen, wenn's wenigstens Skier wären ..._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaberle (24. Dezember 2010)

auch von mir an alle wackeren Königsforstoldies ein frohes Weihnachtsfest und alles Gute für das neue Jahr 
Klaus


----------



## 2RaFa (24. Dezember 2010)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> _Mit Deinen Urlaubsbildern kann ich jetzt erst mal nix anfangen, wenn's wenigstens Skier wären ..._



Ja, Tatütata, ich leider auch nicht (mehr)...!
bin in Thailand viel herumgefahren auf nem 2Rad - ohne Helm und ohne Gurt, bei 33° - und seit 2 Tagen habe ich den Lenker mit ner Schneeschippe getauscht - brrrr...
habe ich eigentlich den 50+Glühweinmarktgang verpasst, oder ist der inn Schnee gefallen?


----------



## Kettenfresser (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich und das 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*

 CPT Team 

 *
wünschen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest 



 und besinnliche Festtage 

​


----------



## PoliceCar (25. Dezember 2010)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ... - brrrr...
> habe ich eigentlich den 50+Glühweinmarktgang verpasst, oder ist der inn Schnee gefallen?


 

Nein, der ist tatsächlich erst im Schlamm und dann im Schnee versunken ... 

Hier mal ein nettes Bild. Kein Urlaubsbild, aber ein nettes stimmungsvolles Weihnachtsbild. 2-radbezogen, versteht sich ... :





Bevor jetzt div. Fragen kommen: Nein das 2-Rad habe nicht ich vom Christkind bekommen ... 
Da war wohl jemand anderes (ein netter flotter Teenager mit gewissen alpinen Ambitionen) gaaanz lieb ...


----------



## PoliceCar (8. Januar 2011)

Hallo zusammen und ein frohes Neues noch! 

Wer weiß denn wie es jetzt im KöFo aussieht. Ich habe so ein heftiges Kribbeln in den Beinen. Da müssen jetzt Km rein. Rolle ist auf Dauer einfach zu anstrengend ...


----------



## 2RaFa (14. Januar 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen und ein frohes Neues noch!
> Wer weiß denn wie es jetzt im KöFo aussieht. Ich habe so ein heftiges Kribbeln in den Beinen. Da müssen jetzt Km rein. Rolle ist auf Dauer einfach zu anstrengend ...


Hallo PC,
tja, der viele Regen hat nicht nur den Waldboden mächtig durchnässt, sondern auch die "Deiche" in Hoffnungsthal, so dass sich mir heute eher der *Surfsport *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RxFPczzqgY&feature=mfu_in_order&list=UL" angeboten hatte: jetzt kennen auch alle den wahren Hintergrund für die Ausweisung weiterer Gewerbebetriebe in der Sülzaue!


----------



## Oliver111182 (15. Januar 2011)

N'abend zusammen.

Morgen steht eine Tour an. Da die Mitfahrer zwischendurch ne Kleinigkeit essen wollen, würde ich mich über Tips freuen, wo man gut mit dem Bike hinkommt und dort auch bei der Wetterlage essen kann. (Schutzbleche vorhanden)
Gebiet wird der KöFo sein, also Orte drumherum, dementsprechend plane ich dann die Tour.

Besten Dank


----------



## PoliceCar (16. Januar 2011)

... hmm, vielleicht solltet ihr euch auf Heiners Terasse *zum Angeln* treffen ... ... 

@ Heiner: Machste schon mal den Grill klar? Ich käme dann mit. 
.
.
.
.
... und stell schon mal das Bier kalt ...


----------



## 2RaFa (6. Februar 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... und stell schon mal das Bier kalt ...


ok, so langsam wirds wärmer und in 2-3 Monaten passts dann ja vielleicht auch wieder mit dem Bier!
Da hier lange keine Beiträge mehr zu lesen waren:
*Wie gehts denn der 50+Truppe? Alle wieder gesund?

*Vielleicht meldet Ihr Euch alle mal kurz und berichtet, wie ihr diesen sch*** Winter überstanden habt!
Man muss ja nicht immer nur über Bike-Touren berichten!


----------



## Canyo1 (6. Februar 2011)

Hallo Heiner,ich freue mich von einem der 50+Truppe zu hören.Ich bin in freudiger Erwartung auf den ersten Termin.Habe den Winter gut und ohne Krankheit überstanden.
Fahre in zwei Wochen zum Skifahren und hoffe das wir danach zum fahren kommen.
Ich grüse Dich und alle anderen von der 50+ Truppe.
Viele Grüsse Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaberle (6. Februar 2011)

Hi Heiner,
habe am Samstag die erste Runde über Straße gedreht. Leider hat meine Kondition über die Wintertage arg gelitten. Es gibt noch viel zu tun. Ansonsten habe ich den Winter incl. Skiurlaub bestens überstanden und freue mich darauf, wieder in Gesellschaft zu radeln.

Gruß Klaus


----------



## 2RaFa (9. Februar 2011)

kaberle schrieb:


> Hi Heiner,
> ... und freue mich darauf, wieder in Gesellschaft zu radeln.
> Gruß Klaus


So, das war heute *für mich eine zweifache Premiere*:


*erste MTB-Ausfahrt in diesem Jahr*, entlang berauschend hoher Polter frisch geschlagenen Baumholzes - wirklich sehenswert!





mehr dazu *hier

*
*erster Einsatz meiner neuen Helmkamera [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002QGSYZ4/ref=pd_lpo_k2_dp_sr_1?pf_rd_p=471061493&pf_rd_s=lpo-top-stripe&pf_rd_t=201&pf_rd_i=B0039BBGO6&pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0SB035JYEPJDHH2B7TR7"]ContourHD 1080[/ame]
*hier bei der* Abfahrt zum Wurzeltrail
*
Die Kondition ist nach einer Influenza von vor 3 Wochen ziemlich schlecht, um ca. 20/min höherer Puls bei Belastung im Vergleich zu früher. Kardiol. Check folgt.

Es wird noch ein Weilchen dauern, bis ich wieder gruppenfähig bin!


----------



## 2RaFa (11. Februar 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ...entlang berauschend hoher Polter frisch geschlagenen Baumholzes - wirklich sehenswert...


hallo 50+ler,
wer unterstützt mich bei der Installation eines besonderen Fotos - bitte mal anrufen! (siehe Tel.-Liste!)


----------



## Anfaenger64 (13. Februar 2011)

Hi Folks,

als U50er darf ich eigentlich ja gar nix melden  

Aber: wie ists mt einer regelmäßigen Verabredung ab sofort??? Würde mich freuen, wenn es Mo oder DI wieder los geht ...  
und wenn das Wintertraining etwas "nachlässig" war... kein Thema, das diekutieren wir dann in der Gruppe aus


----------



## i-men (14. Februar 2011)

Auch ein Hallo aus Forsbach an alle 50+er.

Ich könnte mir vorstellen bis zum Saisonstart unsers Gründers PC ab Forsbach was an zu bieten.
Dachte so an 2h (je nach Wunsch auch variabel) Runden vom Forsbacher Parkplatz aus. Evtl. gruppiert sich ja was zur Anfahrt vom altbekannten Brücker Treffpunkt. Würde wegen mir dann auch auf 19 Uhr Parkplatz Forsbach zielen, dann könnte es 18:30 Uhr TP Brück heissen.
Die pünktliche Anfahrt nach Brück schaffe ich leider im Moment kaum.
Also gebt mal Bescheid ob Interesse besteht.

Bis bälde
Ingo


----------



## Canyo1 (14. Februar 2011)

Hi Ingo ,

 ich freue mich, dass es wieder los geht und Du den Guido machen willst .
Ich bin diese Woche noch dabei.Ab 18.02.bis 26.02.bin ich in Urlaub.
Mittwoch würde mir gut passen.

Gruss Dieter


----------



## Oliver111182 (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo zusammen.

19 Uhr Forsbach klingt gut. Werde heute mal die Akkus aufladen, dann bin ich flexibel.
Ich schaue dann rein und komme dazu, wenn es klappt.


----------



## 2RaFa (14. Februar 2011)

... und niemand interessiert sich für "mein" Haufenpolter?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







das ist m. E. wirklich ein Waldarbeiter-Kunstwerk - und ich würde so gerne davon mit anderen MTB-lern ein spezielles Foto davon machen, bevor es wieder verschwindet!


----------



## Canyo1 (14. Februar 2011)

Hi Heiner,

hatte schon Interesse jedoch keine Telefonnummern von 50+.
Kann ja leider nur Abends da ich noch bis zum 31.08.11 arbeiten 
muss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo ihr fiven ,

auch wenn es nicht so aussieht, ich bin schon recht aktiv auf den Trails im und um den KöFö. Natürlich wettergesteuert. 
Und - bald geht es weiter; ... vielleicht sollten wir hiermit die Saison einläuten ...  Aus Erfahrung empfehlenswert! 

@Ingo: Super Angebot! Wenn das Wetter passt, sollten wir das so machen. Da klinke ich mich ein wenn's passt.

@Heiner: Der Haufenpolter liegt ja schon länger da. Mich juckt dabei mehr, daß die den schönen zugehörigen Trail zu einer breiten Sumpfbahn aufgematscht haben ... 
Soviel Holz aufzuschichten braucht halt allerschwerstes Gerät ... 
Soviele "Kampffahrzeuge" hatte wohl zuletzt die Heimatfrontreserve im KöFo eingetarnt. 

So long, PC


----------



## 2RaFa (14. Februar 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> @Heiner: HauDer fenpolter liegt ja schon länger da. Mich juckt dabei mehr, daß die den schönen zugehörigen Trail zu einer breiten Sumpfbahn aufgematscht haben ...
> Soviel Holz aufzuschichten braucht halt allerschwerstes Gerät ...
> Soviele "Kampffahrzeuge" hatte wohl zuletzt die Heimatfrontreserve im KöFo eingetarnt.
> So long, PC


mensch PC, da bist du ja ... und ich dachte du bist noch im Schnee unterwegs!
*zum Haufenpolter*:
ich habe diese Größe und Exaktheit der Aufschichtung noch nie so gesehen! ... und ich überlegte mir, daraus ein super MTB-Foto der 50+ zu machen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- natürlich nur bei gutem Tageslicht.
dabei dachte ich an eine besondere Installation der Räder ...
mehr dazu, wenn sich an einem sonnigen Wochenende - oder am Mitwoch tagsüber? - mal ein paar "Rentner" zusammenfinden für den Spaß!

ich kann derzeit - wie oben bereits erwähnt - abends bei kühleren Temp. unter 8° aus gesundheitlichen Gründen leider noch nicht so richtig durchstarten bzw. mithalten.


----------



## Ommer (15. Februar 2011)

Das ist ein beeindruckendes Bild!  Dementsprechend willst du die Bikes stapeln und fotografieren?

Den Ausdruck "Polter" hab ich noch nie gehört - bin auch kein Forstwirt - , ich kannte bisher nur "poltern" und "Polterabend"; man lernt nie aus....


Gruß
Achim


----------



## i-men (15. Februar 2011)

Ok, ich peile mal Montag 19 Uhr an.
Für nen spontanen Termin diese Woche reichts bei mir leider nicht.

Ingo


----------



## 2RaFa (15. Februar 2011)

Ommer schrieb:


> Das ist ein beeindruckendes Bild!  Dementsprechend willst du die Bikes stapeln und fotografieren?
> Gruß
> Achim


nicht "stapeln", aber so ähnlich!
wer hätte denn tagsüber im Moment Zeit, z.B. heute, morgen oder am Freitag (Sonne!) um die Mittagszeit oder am frühen Nachmittag - evtl. incl. einer kleinen Tour ? 
bitte evtl. kurze Rückmeldung!


----------



## PoliceCar (15. Februar 2011)

Ommer schrieb:


> Den Ausdruck "Polter" hab ich noch nie gehört - bin auch kein Forstwirt - , ich kannte bisher nur "poltern" und "Polterabend"; man lernt nie aus....
> 
> 
> Gruß
> Achim


 
... *"Polter"*geist? 
Hatte auch mal 'ne Kollegin. Die hieß *Frau Polter* ... 

Achim, kommste uns denn dann mal zum Altherrentreff im KöFo besuchen? Würde mich freuen! 

@Ingo: Termin ist vorgemerkt. Ich halt's im Auge; je nach Wetter wird das was. 

@Heiner: Setz doch einen Termin ins LMB. Dann sehen wir wer gerne zur Fotosession kommt ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Februar 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> nicht "stapeln", aber so ähnlich!
> wer hätte denn tagsüber im Moment Zeit, z.B. heute, morgen oder am Freitag (Sonne!) um die Mittagszeit oder am frühen Nachmittag - evtl. incl. einer kleinen Tour ?
> bitte evtl. kurze Rückmeldung!



Hmmmm bin zwar keine 50 und das Tempo kann ich auch nicht mithalten ..aber Do Mittag könnte ich was einrichten ( Wetter natürlich vorausgesetzt )


----------



## 2RaFa (15. Februar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Hmmmm bin zwar keine 50


kein Problem, wäre auch lieber noch 30


Kettenfresser schrieb:


> und das Tempo kann ich auch nicht mithalten


beim "Stapeln" bzw. "Aufhängen" gehts kaum ums Tempo, sondern eher um Kraft


Kettenfresser schrieb:


> ..aber Do Mittag könnte ich was einrichten ( Wetter natürlich vorausgesetzt )


Super, *wer wäre denn noch dabei am Do. so gegen 14:00 oder 15:00 Uhr, 4-5 sollten es min. sein! *
Wetter wird passend sein!


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Februar 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> kein Problem, wäre auch lieber noch 30
> 
> beim *"Stapeln*" bzw. *"Aufhängen"* gehts kaum ums Tempo, sondern eher um Kraft
> 
> Super, *wer wäre denn noch dabei am Do. so gegen 14:00 oder 15:00 Uhr, 4-5 sollten es min. sein! *



- 30´ig bin ich auch nicht mehr 

- Was hast du denn vor 

-Do 14-15 Uhr hört sich gut an  (Treffpunkt ??? )  
aber was ist mit 





> 4-5 sollten es min. sein!


gemeint ?? Es geht doch um Fotos  und einer kleinen Tour oder ?


----------



## PoliceCar (15. Februar 2011)

... ich denke _*"Olaf hat Husten"*_ und möchte nur Fotos machen ... 

Heiner, korrigiere mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege.


----------



## 2RaFa (15. Februar 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... ich denke _*"Olaf hat Husten"*_ und möchte nur Fotos machen ...
> Heiner, korrigiere mich bitte wenn ich falsch liege.


fast richtig - "Heiner" hat "Husten"!
Ich bin hinsichtlich Belastungsfähigkeit sicher noch nicht gruppenfähig, würde es aber tagsüber (wegen der Temperaturen und dem Licht) mal versuchen, sofern etwaige Mitfahrer die entsprechende Geduld mit mir aufbringen. Natürlich muss auch das Wetter stimmen - schon wegen des Fotos!
Also dachte ich an eine kleine Ausfahrt in Kombination mit einem Gruppenfoto "hängender" Bikes am Polter. Originell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bißchen verrückt vielleicht!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (15. Februar 2011)

i-men schrieb:


> Ok, ich peile mal Montag 19 Uhr an.
> Für nen spontanen Termin diese Woche reichts bei mir leider nicht.
> 
> Ingo



Hey Ingo
Wenns am Montag trocken ist wär ich evtl. dabei. 
Du meinst den Parkplatz in Forsbach den man erreicht wenn man im  KF den Hauptweg richtung Tütberg fährt oder?
cya

Björn


----------



## Oliver111182 (15. Februar 2011)

Hallo Björn,

ja, ist der Parkplatz.


----------



## i-men (16. Februar 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Hallo Björn,
> 
> ja, ist der Parkplatz.



 Genau den meine ich.


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Februar 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> fast richtig - "Heiner" hat "Husten"!
> Ich bin hinsichtlich Belastungsfähigkeit sicher noch nicht gruppenfähig, würde es aber tagsüber (wegen der Temperaturen und dem Licht) mal versuchen, sofern etwaige Mitfahrer die entsprechende Geduld mit mir aufbringen. Natürlich muss auch das Wetter stimmen - schon wegen des Fotos!
> Also dachte ich an eine kleine Ausfahrt in Kombination mit einem Gruppenfoto "hängender" Bikes am Polter. Originell
> 
> ...



Achso ich verstehe ...Biker mit der Natur im einklang  

Heiner wo sollen wir und Treffen ..???


----------



## 2RaFa (16. Februar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Achso ich verstehe ...Biker mit der Natur im einklang
> Heiner wo sollen wir uns treffen ..???


also, so wie es aussieht, werden wir wohl nur zwei hängende Bikes installieren, das ist nicht sehr eindrucksvoll, aber interessanter als ein stehendes Rad davor!
Wenn das Wetter stimmt, und ich keinen Anruf aus der Klinik dazwischen kriege, können wir uns z.B. gerne bei mir in Hoffnungsthal treffen!
Kommst du mit dem Rad direkt oder mit dem "Bike-in-Car"?

Wenn wir eine kleine Tour anschließen, bitte daran denken:
Hauptsache *SCHÖÖÖN* Langsam!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Februar 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> also, so wie es aussieht, werden wir wohl nur zwei hängende Bikes installieren, das ist nicht sehr eindrucksvoll, aber interessanter als ein stehendes Rad davor!
> Wenn das Wetter stimmt, und ich keinen Anruf aus der Klinik dazwischen kriege, können wir uns z.B. gerne bei mir in Hoffnungsthal treffen!
> Kommst du mit dem Rad direkt oder mit dem "Bike-in-Car"?
> 
> ...



Werde mit dem Auto und Rad kommen ...Adresse? Uhrzeit ?


----------



## PoliceCar (16. Februar 2011)

Solange wie ihr euch noch verabredet, fahre ich ein Ründchen. *Jetzt.* 



... ... ups sorry, ich habe auch _keinen Termin *ins LMB* gestellt_. Na ja, die Entscheidung *jetzt* zu fahren ist halt *spontan* und *sehr schnell* gereift.
Wobei ...  ... Gut Ding will Weile haben ... 
.
.
.
.


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Februar 2011)

Ich war heute schon PC ....daher viel Spass


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (16. Februar 2011)

i-men schrieb:


> Genau den meine ich.



 den meinte ich auch
aber ich hab heute nen Termin für Montag bekommen, heisst ich schaff es zeitlich nicht

aber dafür dann vielleicht am mittwoch, dazu dann aber näheres am Wochenende im anderen Fred


----------



## PoliceCar (16. Februar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Ich war heute schon PC ....daher viel Spass


 
... schlammig war's. Schais-LKW's ... 









Mehr Polterbilder hier.


----------



## Kettenfresser (17. Februar 2011)

Heiner war sehr nett heute. Bestes Bike-Wetter und die entsprechende Kulisse hatten wir ja auch noch


----------



## 2RaFa (17. Februar 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Heiner, war sehr nett heute. Bestes Bike-Wetter und die entsprechende Kulisse hatten wir ja auch noch


Jauoo,  Sven, war ne schöööön langsame Tour bei Sonne und 8°
... aber ein bisschen schärfer dürftens schon noch sein - die Bikes, der Polter und wir ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (18. Februar 2011)

Stimmt Heiner ..meine Qualität lässt zu wünschen übrig. Es ist wohl Zeit für eine neue Kamera


----------



## sigi z (20. Februar 2011)

Hallo 50+'er,
zurück aus den Dolomiten und vom Skifahren, bei 11 Tagen Kaiserwetter.
Leider hat die Digi-Kam schlapp gemacht und somit keine herrlichen Bilder .
Sollten die Temperaturen wieder ein vernüftiges Wärmegefühl aufkommen lassen, werde ich auch mein Bike aus dem Keller holen und es und mich wieder an die freie Natur gewöhnen. Ne Heiner, gesunde Einstellung, oder ??!!. Werde auch versuchen, meine Kondition wieder aufzubauen, damit ich das Schlusslicht erfolgreich verteidigen kann )

Also, bis die Tage 
Sigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (20. Februar 2011)

So Bikerz, Wetter für morgen sieht trocken wenn auch kalt aus.
Ich wäre bereit. Termin ist auch schon eingetragen. Sollte ne softe Einsteigertour werden, so dass sich niemand überfordert fühlen wird.


----------



## i-men (21. Februar 2011)

Ich habe den Spontan Termin von heute jetzt mal auf nächste Woche verschoben.
Dienstag kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## PoliceCar (24. Februar 2011)

Hey Ingo,

das Wetter meint es dieses Jahr nicht wirklich gut mit uns. Mal seh'n was nächste Woche geht ...

Gruß


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Februar 2011)

Servus,
ich möchte diese Saison mal wieder regelmäßiger auf's Bike steigen und suche deshalb noch ein Trüppchen, dem ich mich anschließen kann. Montag ist meistens perfekt für mich und im Königsforst fahre ich auch gerne. 
Konditionsmäßig bin ich momentan nicht in Supertopform, aber in gemächlichem Tempo komme ich, hier in der Umgebung, alles rauf. 
Bike, Helm, Lampe und Spaß am Fahren sind vorhanden, kann also eigentlich los gehen...

Nur noch eine Frage gilt es zu klären: Nehmt Ihr auch einen 30+ mit auf Tour?


----------



## i-men (27. Februar 2011)

Na klar, die Gruppe ist extrem tolerant und müsste eigentlich 50(+-20) heissen

Im Gegensatz zu heute soll das Wetter morgen ganz ordentlich aus sehen.


Also dann.
Gruss vom 40+er

Ingo


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Februar 2011)

Ja super, ausgerechnet morgen bin ich auf einem Geburtstag. Nächste Woche Montag bin ich in Wien - Flucht vor dem kölschen Karnevalstreiben. 
Das ist ja mal ein Einstand... 

Aber ab dem 14.03. Sind die Montage dann wieder frei......... und vielleicht habe ich bis dahin ja sogar schon mein neues Bike!
Da freue ich mich schon darauf, an Eurer toleranten "Wir um die 50 +/- 20" Gruppe teilnehmen zu dürfen. 

Schöne Grüße und viel Spaß morgen im KöFo,
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (28. Februar 2011)

i-men schrieb:


> Ich habe den Spontan Termin von heute jetzt mal auf nächste Woche verschoben.
> Dienstag kann ich leider nicht.


 
Na, scheint ja wohl wieder loszugehen für dieses Jahr ... 

Ich starte *vom Treffpunkt Brück aus* um Punkt 18:30h, um um 19:00h *bei unserem Guide Ingo am Parkplatz Forsbach* zu sein. 
Wer sich mir in Brück anschließen möchte ist lich willkommen!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (28. Februar 2011)

Hey PC
Ich bin dann auch um 18:30 in Brück
bis nachher

Björn


----------



## Canyo1 (28. Februar 2011)

Hurra hurra es geht wieder los

Hallo Ralf,
ich möchte mit Dir um 18.30 von Brück aus losfahren.

Gruss Dieter


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Februar 2011)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> Hurra hurra es geht wieder los
> 
> Hallo Ralf,
> ich möchte mit Dir um 18.30 von Brück aus losfahren.
> ...


 
... yes Sir! 




BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Hey PC
> Ich bin dann auch um 18:30 in Brück
> bis nachher
> 
> Björn


 
Super! Bring doch einfach noch den Klaus mit. 


@Ingo: Haste was Genaueres vor? Na, wir werden ja seh'n.


----------



## i-men (28. Februar 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... yes Sir!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ne, Hauptsache mit netten Menschen durch die schöne (wenn auch dunkle) Natur.


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Februar 2011)

i-men schrieb:


> Ne, Hauptsache mit netten Menschen durch die schöne (wenn auch dunkle) Natur.


 
... tja, so war es dann auch. 4 nette Bikers. Endlich mal wieder Lüderich. Super Tour Ingo! 

Meine Daten zum Vergleich:
- 43,4 Km
- AVS 12,9 Km/h
- 500 Hm


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (28. Februar 2011)

schön wars wieder mal.
wie lange waren wir denn unterwegs? 
Mein Tacho ist leider nicht Led Lampen kompatibel


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Februar 2011)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> wie lange waren wir denn unterwegs?
> Mein Tacho ist leider nicht Led Lampen kompatibel


 
... hmm, meine Pulsuhr sagt, daß ich 3:47h auf dem Rad gesessen habe. Da sind aber dann auch die Steher dabei ... 

... teil doch einfach: (43,4+y)Km/12,9Km/h = *x*h ... ...


----------



## Canyo1 (1. März 2011)

Hi Ingo,
schöne Tour und Schlammschlacht war das Gestern.Hat mir viel Spass gemacht und ich freue mich auf die nächste Kö Fu Runde.
Auch das Rad putzen war heute spassig.

Gruss Dieter


----------



## i-men (1. März 2011)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> Hi Ingo,
> schöne Tour und Schlammschlacht war das Gestern.Hat mir viel Spass gemacht und ich freue mich auf die nächste Kö Fu Runde.
> Auch das Rad putzen war heute spassig.
> 
> Gruss Dieter


Jau, hat mir auch mal wieder Spass gemacht.

Wie Rad putzen? Ich hätte wetten können Euch fliegen die Brocken um die Ohren auf dem Weg runter nach Brück
Demnach kann ja nicht mehr viel dran gewesen sein, obwohl manchmal hat der Lüderich Schlamm was von Schnellzement


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (9. März 2011)

i-men schrieb:


> Jau, hat mir auch mal wieder Spass gemacht.


 
Hätte gerne wieder mal Spaß in der kommenden Woche. Allerdings hat's mich hingehauen wie seit Jahren nicht mehr. 

Da werde ich mich wohl mal mit Heiner beraten müssen ... ^^

Vielleicht machst Du ja noch mal 'ne Tour Ingo?


----------



## joscho (9. März 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hätte gerne wieder mal Spaß in der kommenden Woche. ...
> Da werde ich mich wohl mal mit Heiner beraten müssen ... ^^



Es ist mir ja echt egal was ihr so treibt, aber muss das im Forum sein


----------



## 2RaFa (9. März 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hätte gerne wieder mal Spaß in der kommenden Woche. Allerdings hat's mich hingehauen wie seit Jahren nicht mehr.
> Da werde ich mich wohl mal mit Heiner beraten müssen ... ^^


Na dann gut Besserung und melde dich mal beim Doc - 
... oh pardon, bin ja im Forum, in dem schwarze Schafe lauern und lauschen!


----------



## i-men (10. März 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> Es ist mir ja echt egal was ihr so treibt, aber muss das im Forum sein



Nein nicht im Forum. Dort wird es ja höchstens angekündigt 

Apropo, wäre auch für *2-Rad* Spass nächste Woche zu haben. Details folgen zum WE.


----------



## joscho (10. März 2011)

i-men schrieb:


> Nein nicht im Forum. Dort wird es ja höchstens angekündigt



Verabredet wird es. Und nicht wie bei den jungen wilden "Komm, las p*ppen", sondern gesittet und vorausschauend "Hätte gerne wieder mal Spaß in der kommenden Woche"  

So, genug davon und viel Spaß dabei 
joscho


----------



## PoliceCar (10. März 2011)

joscho schrieb:


> ... , sondern gesittet und vorausschauend "Hätte gerne wieder mal Spaß in der kommenden Woche"


 
... Du hast Dich hier in den 50+ -Bereich verirrt. Da wollen solche Dinge schon von langer Hand geplant sein ... 
_Wenn Du gestern Abend *"Madman"* gesehen hättest, wüsstest Du was ich meine ... ^^_

Bin übrigens immer noch richtig krank. Also nix mit spontan Biken ...


----------



## joscho (10. März 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... Du hast Dich hier in den 50+ -Bereich verirrt. Da wollen solche Dinge schon von langer Hand geplant sein ...



Nicht verirrt, ich bereite mich schon mal vor 



> Bin übrigens immer noch richtig krank. Also nix mit spontan Biken ...



Gute Besserung 
joerg


----------



## Oliver111182 (13. März 2011)

Zunächst mal schöne Grüße aus den schweizer Bergen. Schnee ist leider nicht viel und das Bike hat nicht mehr aufs Auto gepasst.

Wie schaut es denn am Montag aus, steht eine Tour an?


----------



## i-men (14. März 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Zunächst mal schöne Grüße aus den schweizer Bergen. Schnee ist leider nicht viel und das Bike hat nicht mehr aufs Auto gepasst.
> 
> Wie schaut es denn am Montag aus, steht eine Tour an?



Ich schaffe es heute leider zeitlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver111182 (14. März 2011)

i-men schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es heute leider zeitlich nicht.



Gut, hatte mich nämlich im Tag vertan. Sitze noch in der Schweiz. Ging um nächste Woche, den 21.


----------



## PoliceCar (14. März 2011)

... also mit mir wird derzeit leider nicht gerechnet werden können. Eine von mir zunächst abgetane Bronchitis hat sich auf weiter südlich verzogen. Eher untypisch für mich.
Eigentlich nicht lustig. Das muß richtig auskuriert werden und braucht neben den Penicilintorpedos vor allem viel Zeit ... 
Da hätte ich wohl doch mal auf Dich hören sollen Heiner ...


----------



## Ommer (16. März 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... also mit mir wird derzeit leider nicht gerechnet werden können. Eine von mir zunächst abgetane Bronchitis hat sich auf weiter südlich verzogen. Eher untypisch für mich.
> Eigentlich nicht lustig. Das muß richtig auskuriert werden und braucht *neben den Penicilintorpedos vor allem viel Zeit* ...
> Da hätte ich wohl doch mal auf Dich hören sollen Heiner ...




Ja, bei mir dauerte es auch fast 2 Wochen; aber ohne Medikamente. Wenn du sie mit heißem Grog oder Glühwein nimmst, schmecken sie besser!

Gute Besserung! 

wünscht Achim


----------



## PoliceCar (17. März 2011)

Danke Achim!

Nee, geistige Getränke würden mich im Augenblick wohl direkt auf einen sehr ruhigen Platz befördern. Ohne Medikamente läuft bei mir gar nix. Seit heute morgen nehme ich eine zweite Wirkstoffgruppe Antibiotika, da die Erste kaum angeschlagen hat ...
Es wird also noch etwas dauern bis ich wieder auf's Rad komme. 

Kommste denn dann mal mit uns alten Herren mit? Den Köfo kennst Du ja noch von "damals". Wir haben übrigens das "L" wiedergefunden ...


----------



## Ommer (17. März 2011)

Ihr seid mir viel zu schnell, meine Fahrtechnik geht nur geradeaus, im Königsforst verliere ich die Orientierung - 
aber das "L" ist wieder da?
Hmm


----------



## 2RaFa (20. März 2011)

Ommer schrieb:


> Ihr seid mir viel zu schnell, ...


So, hier meldet sich mal wieder einer, der es *langsam *mag und das Wetter der kommenden Tage *tagsüber *nutzen möchte!
Wer von der "*Früh-Rentner-Fraktion*" (demnächst abgekürzt als 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*FRF *





 - um Peinlichkeiten einzugrenzen) hat Lust, ab heute (oder Mo., Di, Mi.) mittags so gegen 14:00 mit mir den aufblühenden Forst zu durchstreifen?
Ich bitte um Rückmeldung mit spontanem Terminvorschlag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hsw (20. März 2011)

Hallo Heiner,
ich hätte da großes Interesse dran, da ich Teilzeit arbeite und es mir so einrichten könnte.
Aber Du weißt ja, dass ich nicht die Schnellste bin, zumindest hoch. ;-)
Bei mir ist kein bestimmter Wochentag besonders geignet, ich müsste das spontan entscheiden bzw. meinen Kalender befragen.
Gruß
Heike


----------



## hsw (20. März 2011)

P.S. Diese Woche Dienstag könnte ich gut. Wo würdest Du denn starten wollen?


----------



## 2RaFa (20. März 2011)

hsw schrieb:


> P.S. Diese Woche Dienstag könnte ich gut. Wo würdest Du denn starten wollen?


moin Heike,
Di.- mittag wäre prima
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, Startort: da bin ich anpassungsgfähig!
wir sollten mal abwarten, ob sich für diesen Termin noch andere finden und dann entscheiden!


----------



## kaberle (20. März 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> So, hier meldet sich mal wieder einer, der es *langsam *mag und das Wetter der kommenden Tage *tagsüber *nutzen möchte!
> Wer von der "*Früh-Rentner-Fraktion*" (demnächst abgekürzt als
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Heiner, Dein Vorschlag ist super, grundsätzlich nehme ich gerne teil. Montags würde mir am besten passen. Nur habe ich aktuell ein Problem, der Dämpfer ist zur Überholung, Dauer mindestens bis Anfang April.
Grüße
Klaus


----------



## Kettenfresser (20. März 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> So, hier meldet sich mal wieder einer, der es *langsam *mag und das Wetter der kommenden Tage *tagsüber *nutzen möchte!
> Wer von der "*Früh-Rentner-Fraktion*" (demnächst abgekürzt als
> 
> 
> ...



Heiner du kennst mich ja ..mein System hat auch vorteile... leider kann ich aber diese Woche nicht


----------



## 2RaFa (21. März 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Heiner du kennst mich ja ..mein System hat auch vorteile... leider kann ich aber diese Woche nicht


Schaaaade!
hiemit meldet sich die FRF noch einmal, um für morgen-mittag (Di.) einen Termin anzubieten!
Heike ist dabei - und andere, die um 14:00 nicht mehr arbeiten müssen/wollen sind willkommen, sofern sie "alt" genug sind, sich mit den Bedingungen abzufinden: langsamm und leicht - bei Sonnenschein!

Startpunkt 14:00 an gewohnter Stelle in Brück!
Dauer: etwa 2,5 Stunden!
Gebiet: Königsforst und evtl. Lüderich - falls gewünscht!
*Termin ist online*


----------



## 2RaFa (22. März 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Schaaaade!
> Startpunkt 14:00 an gewohnter Stelle in Brück!
> Dauer: etwa 2,5 Stunden!
> Gebiet: Königsforst und evtl. Lüderich - falls gewünscht!


es war eine wunderbare *28 km-Früh-Frühling-Sonnenschein-ForstundTal-Tour mit anpassungsgerechten 280 Hm* - in trauter Zweisamkeit - ohne weitere Mitglieder der FRF!




das Polter-Holz war inzwischen teilweise geschält und der forstige Geruch breitete sich angenehm im Inneren der Nasen-Conchae aus!
bis bald - im Wald!
gute Besserung all denen, die krankheitsbedingt nicht dabei sein konnten!


----------



## joscho (22. März 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> das Polter-Holz war inzwischen teilweise geschält und der forstige Geruch breitete sich angenehm im Inneren der Nasen-Conchae aus!



Ich glaube zu wissen was Du meinst 





@Heike
Bis ich geschnallt hatte wer mir da entgegen kommt, wart ihr schon wieder enteilt 

ciao...
   joerg


----------



## hsw (22. März 2011)

@Jörg

dann warst Du es also wirklich, ich war mir nur halb sicher. ;-)


----------



## PoliceCar (23. März 2011)

hsw schrieb:


> @Jörg
> 
> dann warst Du es also wirklich, ich war mir nur halb sicher. ;-)


 

*... er scheint sich wohl so langsam an die 50+er heranzustalken ...  ... *



Bin übrigens immer noch nicht einsatzbereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (23. März 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Bin übrigens immer noch nicht einsatzbereit.



...und das bei DEM Wetter  
mein Beileid und baldige Genesung!!


----------



## PoliceCar (23. März 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ... mein Beileid ...


 
... geht so, andere Frühjahrsaktivitäten wollen schließlich auch vorbereitet werden ... 






I'll be back soon ...


----------



## 2RaFa (23. März 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... geht so, andere Frühjahrsaktivitäten wollen schließlich auch vorbereitet werden ...
> I'll be back soon ...


das ist aber ein merkwürdiger MTB-Transporter!!!
so allmählich glaube ich, dass du doch mal ärztlichen Rat aufsuchen solltest....


----------



## PoliceCar (24. März 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> das ist aber ein merkwürdiger MTB-Transporter!!!
> so allmählich glaube ich, dass du doch mal ärztlichen Rat aufsuchen solltest....


 
... 

Ach was, Du weißt doch, daß ich in meinem ersten Leben Pirat war ... ^^

Im April zieht's mich dann schleunigst wieder auf's Wasser, das mit diesem Gefährt flugs zu erreichen ist.
Und ja, vorne rechts und links sind sogar Adapter für MTB-Träger ... 

Mal sehen ob ich mich im Laufe der nächsten Woche mal wieder auf's Bike trauen werde. Der Infekt hat mich offenbar nachhaltig geerdet. Das will vorsichtig wieder aufgebaut werden. Die Teilahme am SpringBreak 2011 kommenden Sonntag musste ich ja leider absagen ...


----------



## 2RaFa (27. März 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...
> Mal sehen ob ich mich im Laufe der nächsten Woche mal wieder auf's Bike trauen werde. Der Infekt hat mich offenbar nachhaltig geerdet. Das will vorsichtig wieder aufgebaut werden. Die Teilahme am SpringBreak 2011 kommenden Sonntag musste ich ja leider absagen ...


Hört sich doch schon ganz gut an!
Vielleicht reicht es ja für eine langsame und leichte Tour am Di.-Frühnachmittag gegen 14:00 aus?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Da will ich als Vertreter der FRF (zur Erinnerung: Früh-Rentner-Fraktion) noch einmal das Super-Wetter tagsüber nutzen, bevor es ab Mittwoch wieder regnet!
Wer könnte/will mitkommen - vielleicht auch von der Mittagspause am Arbeitsplatz aus?


----------



## PoliceCar (28. März 2011)

Tjo Heiner, würde Deinem Ruf gerne folgen, kann morgen aber nicht. Drehe gleich mal eine Genesungstestrunde. Wenn die dann positiv ausfällt, übe ich die Woche noch ein wenig und stelle für nächste Woche Montag einen Termin für 18:30h ein.

Also, an alle gepflegten Herrschaften: Rüstet euch schon mal. Wenn dann alles passt -wettermäßig und so- sollten wir wieder in den geordneten "Wirkbetrieb" übergehen.


----------



## hsw (28. März 2011)

Schade Heiner, aber ich kann morgen nicht.

Gruß Heike


----------



## 2RaFa (31. März 2011)

hsw schrieb:


> Schade Heiner, aber ich kann morgen nicht.
> Gruß Heike


Nächster Versuch einer *FRF-Sonnenschein-50+Tour* tagsüber:
wer kann denn am *Samstag-Mittag oder Frühnachmittag bei > 20° 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*, nach Einkauf und Blümchenpflanzen? 
bitte nur ernstzunehmende Angebote!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (31. März 2011)

Ich wollte ebenfalls am Sa ne kleine Runde drehen. Ab ca 1 hätte ich zeit.
Meine Planung war von KFL Treffpunkt in Brück - matsche Trail - Tütberg - Forsbach DH
und zurück. Passt das von der Strecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (31. März 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Nächster Versuch einer *FRF-Sonnenschein-50+Tour* tagsüber:
> wer kann denn am *Samstag-Mittag oder Frühnachmittag bei > 20°
> 
> 
> ...


 
Moin Heiner,
gerne käme ich. Leider hat mich mein Wiedereinstiegsversuch diese Woche mit Kawuppdich auf die Couch zurückgeworfen. Total vertrackt dieses Frühjahr.
Meine Vorhaben für nächste Woche ziehe ich damit auch zurück. Erst muß ich mal zusehen, daß mein Standing wieder in den Bereich der normalen Belastbarkeit kommt ... 

... hättest Du ggf. Lust für die Oldies Montag einen späten Nachmittagstermin anzubieten? Hoffentlich bald übernehme ich dann auch wieder ... ...


----------



## 2RaFa (31. März 2011)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Ich wollte ebenfalls am Sa ne kleine Runde drehen. Ab ca 1 hätte ich zeit.
> Meine Planung war von KFL Treffpunkt in Brück - matsche Trail - Tütberg - Forsbach DH und zurück. Passt das von der Strecke?


*Also ich dachte an 14:00* - gerne ab Brück, und gerne auch mal wieder auf den Lüderich, wenns den anderen auch beliebt!
der "matsche-trail" war übrigens schon letzte Woche fast eine "Trockeneinlage"...



PoliceCar schrieb:


> Moin Heiner,
> gerne käme ich. Leider hat mich mein Wiedereinstiegsversuch diese Woche  mit Kawuppdich auf die Couch zurückgeworfen. Total vertrackt dieses  Frühjahr.
> ... hättest Du ggf. Lust für die Oldies Montag einen späten  Nachmittagstermin anzubieten? Hoffentlich bald übernehme ich dann auch  wieder ... ...


lieber PC: 
zunächst mal gute Besserung - lass es ganz entspannt angehen!
erst kurieren, dann die Reha, und dann das Bike!
mein Ausfall ab 11.04. ist schon vorprogrammiert - und der wird sicher länger dauern!
mit Montag weiß ich noch nicht, eher Di. o. Mi. !


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (31. März 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> *Also ich dachte an 14:00* - gerne ab Brück, und gerne auch mal wieder auf den Lüderich, wenns den anderen auch beliebt!
> der "matsche-trail" war übrigens schon letzte Woche fast eine "Trockeneinlage"...



Mit 14 Uhr hab ich auch kein Problem. Und Lüderich auch gerne. 
Wie lange wolltest du denn fahren?


----------



## Canyo1 (31. März 2011)

Hallo Heiner,
ich gehöre zu denen die es ernst meinen.Ich kann am Samstag ab 13 Uhr.
Ich würde als Treffpunkt die Schmitze Bud vorschlagen.
Gruss Dieter.


----------



## 2RaFa (31. März 2011)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Heiner,
> ich gehöre zu denen die es ernst meinen.Ich kann am Samstag ab 13 Uhr.
> Ich würde als Treffpunkt die Schmitze Bud vorschlagen.
> Gruss Dieter.


hallo Dieter
wenns dir nichts ausmacht: geht auch 14:00 in Brück ?
hallo Björn:
ich dachte so an 14-16:30 Uhr!


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (1. April 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> hallo Dieter
> wenns dir nichts ausmacht: geht auch 14:00 in Brück ?
> hallo Björn:
> ich dachte so an 14-16:30 Uhr!



bin dann um 14 Uhr in Brück wenn ich nix anderes höre
freu mich
gruß
b


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyo1 (1. April 2011)

Hallo Heiner,
ich werde dann um 14 Uhr Brück anfahren.
bis morgen
Gruss Dieter


----------



## Canyo1 (1. April 2011)

Hallo Ralf,
ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und ich würde mich freuen wenn wir bald wieder zusammen radeln können.
Gruss Dieter


----------



## PoliceCar (2. April 2011)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung und ich würde mich freuen wenn wir bald wieder zusammen radeln können.
> Gruss Dieter


 
... danke Dieter! Nächste Woche starte ich noch mal einen sehr vorsichtigen Versuch. Dann schaun mer mal ...


----------



## 2RaFa (2. April 2011)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Heiner,
> ich werde dann um 14 Uhr Brück anfahren.
> bis morgen, Gruss Dieter


Danke an die 4 Mitfahrer, und pardon für meine schlechte Kondition!
es waren sommerlich-schöne 35 km, 400 Hm und endlich war für mich mal wieder der Lüderich dabei!




Leider ist der wunderschöne Wald-Wurzel-Trail in Bleifeld wegen massiver Baumfällaktionen zur Zeit nicht befahrbar.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKM7qI3Crxg"]YouTube        - FÃ¤llaktion_Wurzeltrail_Bleifeld[/nomedia] 

Ein schönes Wochenende noch


----------



## Konfuzius (2. April 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Leider ist der wunderschöne Wald-Wurzel-Trail in Bleifeld wegen massiver Baumfällaktionen zur Zeit nicht befahrbar.



Leider schon seit Monaten. Und keine Anstalten, da mal aufzuräumen 
Oder hat sich inzwischen was getan?


----------



## Oliver111182 (2. April 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Leider schon seit Monaten. Und keine Anstalten, da mal aufzuräumen
> Oder hat sich inzwischen was getan?



Nein, da hat sich leider nicht viel getan. Gegenüber Spätherbst, sind wir nicht viel weiter gekommen. Ein paar große Bäume weniger sind es schon, aber der Weg ist weiterhin versperrt. Weiter, als auf dem Video, kommt man nicht.


----------



## PoliceCar (4. April 2011)

Hallo Fiftees,

auf besonderen Wunsch von Heiner hier mal eine Tour für morgen um 14:00h.

Die Tour wird im absolutem Slomo-Modus ablaufen. Ich muß mal sehen ob meine Lunge wieder halbwegs hält. Zahlreiche langsame Mitfahrer sind willkommen ... 

_Sollten bis 12:30h keine Anmeldungen vorliegen, wird der Treffpunkt nicht angefahren!_


----------



## 2RaFa (4. April 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hallo Fiftees,
> 
> auf besonderen Wunsch von Heiner hier mal eine Tour für morgen um 14:00h.
> 
> Die Tour wird im absolutem Slomo-Modus ablaufen. Ich muß mal sehen ob meine Lunge wieder halbwegs hält. Zahlreiche langsame Mitfahrer sind willkommen ...


hallo PC,
heute habe ich von meinem Vorstellungstermin (morgen) in der Klinik erfahren: 
morgen kann ich daher leider doch nicht, evtl. aber am Mittwoch!
Kannst du den Termin noch auf Mittwoch verlegen?


----------



## kaberle (4. April 2011)

hallo Slomos's,

würde gerne den Einstieg nutzen, aber leider hat Toxoholic meinen Dämpfer noch nicht zurückgeschickt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, obwohl die avisierten 20 Tage heute rum sind.

Viel Spaß morgen

Klaus


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (4. April 2011)

kaberle schrieb:


> hallo Slomos's,
> 
> würde gerne den Einstieg nutzen, aber leider hat Toxoholic meinen Dämpfer noch nicht zurückgeschickt
> 
> ...



alles ausreden  nimm Mama´s bike und mein Radon wolteste auch nett haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (5. April 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hallo Fiftees,
> 
> auf besonderen Wunsch von Heiner hier mal eine Tour für morgen um 14:00h.
> 
> ...


hallo PC - wie war die Ausfahrt?
Ich werde morgen mittag ab 14:00 dann mal wieder ne Runde drehen!


----------



## PoliceCar (6. April 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> hallo PC - wie war die Ausfahrt?
> Ich werde morgen mittag ab 14:00 dann mal wieder ne Runde drehen!


 
... ja Heiner, die Ausfahrt war nett. KF links und rechts herum. 
Es geht aufwärts und die Belastungsfähihkeit nimmt wieder zu. 

Wie war Dein Termin? Alles soweit kalkulierbar?


----------



## Oliver111182 (9. April 2011)

Falls am Samstag jemand um 14 Uhr Lust hast.

Wollte mit Björn am Forsbacher Wanderparkplatz starten.

LMB-Termin


----------



## PoliceCar (10. April 2011)

So, hier geht es zur nächten Tour: Montag 18:00h ab Brück.

Auf Wunsch wird auch der alte Forsbacher Bahnhof um 18:30h angefahren.

Bitte unbedingt die Ausschreibung ganz lesen! Wenn bis 16:30h keine Anmeldungen vorliegen, wird keiner der Treffpunkte angefahren!

So long, PC


----------



## Canyo1 (10. April 2011)

Hallo Ralf,
bin um 18 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz in Brück.
Gruss Dieter


----------



## 2RaFa (10. April 2011)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> bin um 18 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz in Brück.
> Gruss Dieter


ich wünsche euch viel Spass - derweil trete ich meine min. 4-wöchige Zwangspause an!


----------



## Canyo1 (11. April 2011)

Hallo Ralf,
ich freue mich auf unsere Tour .Bei dem Wetter muss man in den Köfo
 schade das die anderen 50+ noch etwas faul sind. Ich bringe meinen Bruder mit.
Gruss Dieter


----------



## PoliceCar (11. April 2011)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> ...
> *schade das die anderen 50+ noch etwas faul sind.* Ich bringe meinen Bruder mit.
> Gruss Dieter


 
Ja wirklich! Dat sind vielleicht Tränensäcke ... 
Das Wetter muß wirklich genutzt werden! Also los, anmelden und eine herrlich trockene Feierabendrelaxrunde einfahren ... 
Ab morgen regnet's dann wieder; noch ein Grund mehr ... 

@Heiner: Alles Jute!


----------



## i-men (11. April 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, hier geht es zur nächten Tour: Montag 18:00h ab Brück.
> 
> Auf Wunsch wird auch der alte Forsbacher Bahnhof um 18:30h angefahren.
> 
> ...



Ich bin dann um 18:30Uhr am Bhf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (11. April 2011)

i-men schrieb:


> Ich bin dann um 18:30Uhr am Bhf.


 
... und das hat wunderbar geklappt. Wir haben von Brück zum Bhf 25 min. benötigt ...


So, es geht wohl wieder vorwärts mit 50+. Wir waren 5 Bikers und haben die trockenen Verhältnisse mehr als genossen. Sogar auf den Lüderich sind wir geradelt. Herrliche Abfahrten! 
Wirklich was für Trailjunkies. Die Mühe des Frühjahrsaufstiegs hat sich fett gelohnt.

So einige Gesichter wurden aber doch vermisst. Z.B.: Sigi, Klaus, Eva, Karl, Peter, ... ... 
Wobei Peter ja nun doch entschuldigt ist ...  ... Herzlichen Glückwunsch an dieser Stelle ... 

Nach Ostern geht's weiter.

So long PC


----------



## i-men (15. April 2011)

Da die 50+ Runde letzte Woche mal wieder richtig gut getan hat und der Ralf nächsten Mo. glaube ich nicht als Guide her halten kann, würde ich dann mal einspringen.
Das Wetter (Mo Abend 18 Gard) muss genutzt werden.
Ich würde allerdings aus Zeitgründen auch wieder 18:30 Uhr am Forsbacher Bahnhof anpeilen. Den Weg dahin und auch wieder zurück, dürfte mittlerweile ja fast jeder kennen.


----------



## Canyo1 (17. April 2011)

Hallo Ingo,
ich werde morgen Abend mit meinem Bruder um 18 Uhr in Brück losfahren 
zu unserem Treffpunkt.
Ich hoffe den Weg noch zu finden,denn es geht doch nur geradeaus?Vieleicht kommt von Dir noch eine Info ?
Denn von Brück aus hat sich noch keiner angemeldet.
Gruss Dieter


----------



## cube59 (17. April 2011)

Hallo Ingo!
Mein Bruder hat mich ja schon angekündigt aber ich wollte es mir nicht nehmen lassen, dir zu sagen, dass auch ich mich schon mächtig auf Morgen freue.
Also, wir sehn uns


----------



## Canyo1 (17. April 2011)

Hallo Karl,
ich habe gerade gesehen das Du dich im Vorum informiert hast .
Es wäre schön Dich auch nochmal in der 50+Runde zusehen.
Gruss Dieter


----------



## 2RaFa (17. April 2011)

hallo Dieter, hallo Ingo, hallo 50+10+undwerweißwieolle - Hauptsache gesund!
bin zurück aus 1 Woche "Einzelhaft mit Wahlleistung zur Fallkostenpauschale" und vermutlich noch weitere 4 Wochen auf der Suche nach hinreichender Fitness - mal sehen, was mir die Kollegen da noch anbieten aus dem Arsenal der Pharmaindustrie...
wünsche Euch allen einen wunderschönen fetten Frühlingsabendausritt
und denkt dran: [FONT=Arial,Helvetica,Geneva,Swiss,SunSans-Regular]*carpe diem, quam minimum credula postero

*[/FONT]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## karbu (17. April 2011)

Hallo,

nach meiner Op bin ich noch nicht Fit genug und würde Euch nur aufhalten.Ich hoffe das ich bald wieder mit fahren kann.Bis dahin viel Spass.

Gruß Karl


----------



## i-men (18. April 2011)

So der Termin ist drin.

Ich gehe mal davon aus das der überwiegende Teil den Forsbacher Bahnhof kennt und weiß wie man dahin kommt (wenn nicht bitte melden).
Alternativ kann man sich sicherlich mit dem ein oder anderen Anfahrer um 18 Uhr am Wildgehege in Brück treffen.

Bis später


----------



## 2RaFa (18. April 2011)

i-men schrieb:


> So der Termin ist drin.
> Ich gehe mal davon aus das der überwiegende Teil den Forsbacher Bahnhof kennt und weiß wie man dahin kommt (wenn nicht bitte melden).
> Bis später


@ Ingo et Oldies:
Schade dass ich nicht mit dabei sein kann! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



für Ortsunkundige hier die Karte zum "Bahnhof": 




have fun!


----------



## Konfuzius (18. April 2011)

i-men schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus das der überwiegende Teil den Forsbacher Bahnhof kennt und weiß wie man dahin kommt (wenn nicht bitte melden).



Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, schlage ich auch um 18 Uhr in Brück auf.
Ich denke, ich werde den Weg von dort zum Bahnhof finden 

Grüße
Ralf


----------



## tuppes (21. April 2011)

schön war´s, hat Spasssss gemacht mit dieser netten Truppe, auch wenn´s stellenweise gefühlte 30+ war - Danke in jedem Falle an den Geid


----------



## PoliceCar (1. Mai 2011)

So, Osterferien sind vorbei. 

Dann hier der nächste morgige Termin. 

Es wird gaaanz langsam gehen. Zu sehr habe ich die "holländische haute cuisine" genossen. Das muß ganz langsam abgeshaped werden ... 

Bis morgen!


----------



## Enrgy (1. Mai 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Das muß ganz langsam abgeshaped werden ...



absaugen wäre besser


----------



## cube59 (1. Mai 2011)

Freu mich schon auf Morgen! Viele Grüsse Uwe


----------



## Canyo1 (1. Mai 2011)

Hallo PC  

Bin dann 18:00 am Parkplatz in Brück.


----------



## PoliceCar (2. Mai 2011)

Hai Loite,

*heute wird es dann wirklich gaaanz langsam gehen*, zumal ich schon wieder erkältet bin. Na, werde des Nachts dann wieder ein warmes Höschen tragen ... 

Wie sieht es aus mit Bahnhofseinsteigern? Muß der alte Bahnhof angefahren werden?

Bis gleich dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (2. Mai 2011)

Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen, aber es hat leider heute nicht gepasst.
Ich gehe davon aus Ihr hattet Spass und nicht zuviel Gegenwind.
Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## kaberle (2. Mai 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hai Loite,
> 
> *heute wird es dann wirklich gaaanz langsam gehen*, zumal ich schon wieder erkältet bin. Na, werde des Nachts dann wieder ein warmes Höschen tragen ...
> 
> ...


 
Hi
ich hoffe, Ihr hattet einen schönen Abend. Bis auf die Temperaturen (hab mir heute Nachmittag bei einer kleinen Runde schon den Allerwertesten eingefroren) war das Wetter ja ordentlich. Ich trainiere schon wieder, damit ich nach meinem Urlaub am 23.05. wieder einzusteigen kann. Bis dann

Grüße
Klaus


----------



## PoliceCar (2. Mai 2011)

i-men schrieb:


> Ich wäre gerne dabei gewesen, aber es hat leider heute nicht gepasst.
> Ich gehe davon aus Ihr hattet Spass und nicht zuviel Gegenwind.
> Bis zum nächsten Mal.


 
Ja Ingo, Gegenwind war reichlich. Und der war sogar richtig kalt ... 
Du wurdest von uns drei Fahrern wirklich vermisst! 



kaberle schrieb:


> Hi
> ich hoffe, Ihr hattet einen schönen Abend. Bis auf die Temperaturen (hab mir heute Nachmittag bei einer kleinen Runde schon den Allerwertesten eingefroren) war das Wetter ja ordentlich. Ich trainiere schon wieder, damit ich nach meinem Urlaub am 23.05. wieder einzusteigen kann. Bis dann
> 
> Grüße
> Klaus


 
... und auch Du wurdest sehnlichst vermisst ..., aber wenn Du bald wieder kommst ist ja alles gut. 


Außerdem wurden vermisst:

Karl - was macht das Knie? 
Eva - die weibliche Komponente hat was ... 
Heiner - die Fotos fehlen einfach ... 
Peter - ist aber wirklich entschuldigt ... 
Sigi - ja, Du wurdest gesehen ... 
der Konfjusius alias Ralleff - fährt aber sowieso in einer anderen Liga ... 
und noch viele viele mehr ...


----------



## 2RaFa (3. Mai 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ja Ingo, Gegenwind war reichlich. Und der war sogar richtig kalt ...
> Karl - was macht das Knie?
> 
> Eva - die weibliche Komponente hat was ...
> ...


Danke, PC! schön, diese Vermisstenanzeige!
noch schöner: alle werden wieder gefunden !
Ich befinde mich nach meiner Lungen-OP in der Phase der Regeneration und brauche noch ein paar Wochen - es sei denn, aus 50+ werden mitfühlende 80+ ...
bis dahin nährt Prinzip Hoffnung, dass bald alle wieder zusammenfahren, lachen, trinken und Fotos den Spaß am 2Radfahren in der Natur dokumentieren ...


----------



## sigi z (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo PC,
wer hat mich gesehen  ???? Wenn das meine Frau weiß 
Bin doch gar nicht im KöFo gefahren, sondern versuche meine Kondition momentan mit Jogging hier im Flachland aufzumöbeln - 
ein gut aussehender Doppelgänger vielleicht?? 
Hoffe, in 2 Wochen, wenn Kondition etwas besser, Temperaturen höher, der Regen wegbleibt, die Lampe wieder leuchtet und PC einen Termin einstellt, wieder dabeizusein. Und wenn ich höre/lese, dass alles seeeehr gemütlich abgeht, freut mich das besonders. Vielleicht fährt dann einer mit mir wieder mal am Ende der Meute 


Hallo Heiner,
machsten für'n Sch.... Komm mal fix wieder auf die Beine - alles Gute und viel viel Gesundheit und lass es ruhig angehen. Besser langsam zu Kräften kommen, als später die Quittung präsentiert zu bekommen  

Allen anderen 50+ ler - viel Spaß beim Trainieren und Regenerieren und  man sieht sich 

Grüße von der richtigen Rheinseite (leider ohne "Berge)
Sigi


----------



## Canyo1 (3. Mai 2011)

Hy Ralf

Schöne Tour gestern hat mal wieder tierisch Spass gemacht auch wenn wir nur drei waren.


----------



## i-men (8. Mai 2011)

Startet morgen (Mo.) was?
@PC  Stellst Du was ein?
Ich würde ihn jedem Fall den Forsbacher Bahnhof um 18:30 Uhr ansteuern.


----------



## Canyo1 (8. Mai 2011)

Hy Ingo

Ralf ist morgen zu einer Feier eingeladen,ich würde aber gerne eine Runde mit dir fahren.Würde mich auf einer Antwort von dir freuen.

Gruss Dieter


----------



## i-men (8. Mai 2011)

OK, Termin ist drinne.
Startpunkt ist wieder Forsbach (Bahnhof).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikePotato (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo Ingo,

würde gerne wieder einsteigen und habe mich mal als Mitfahrer angemeldet. Bin allerdings bisher noch nicht mit Euch gefahren (eine erste Verabredung vor ein paar Monaten scheiterte seinerzeit am Wetter).

Gehe im Moment davon aus, Zeit zu haben. Falls etwas dazwischen kommen sollte, melde ich mich bis 16:30 Uhr im Forum bzw. als Mitfahrer ab.

Komme auch aus Forsbach, den Treffpunkt kenne ich. Bis morgen dann hoffentlich.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Oliver111182 (8. Mai 2011)

Ich warte leider immer noch auf den neuen Rahmen.

Hoffe, dass ich dann in zwei Wochen mitfahren kann.

Viel Spaß morgen und einen guten Wochenstart.


----------



## BikePotato (10. Mai 2011)

Es hat mir richtig Spaß gemacht. Tempo, Trails und natürlich auch das Wetter stimmten wunderbar . Danke für die gute Aufnahme an Ingo, Heinz, Bernd und Dieter.

Gerne wieder!

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## i-men (10. Mai 2011)

Mir hat es auch sehr viel Spass gemacht.
Es waren überwiegend (ausser Dieter) 50+ Neulinge an board, welche prima in die Gruppe gepasst haben. Zugegeben 2 davon sind mir bestens bekannt.
Es ging über den Tütberg Richtung Lüderich. Den haben wir dann 2 mal trailig umrundet um über Bleifeld Richtung Hoffnungsthal zurück nach Forsbach zu fahren.
Ein nettes Aftertourbier gab es in privater Umgebung bevor die Mitbiker wieder in alle Himmelsrichtungen verschwanden.
Keine besonderen Ereignisse ausser natürlich wie immer viel Spass mit netten Mitfahrern.

Daten dürften ca. 24km mit 400hm gewesen sein.

Bis bald, dann vielleicht wieder mit alten und neuen 50+ Teilnehmern.


----------



## Canyo1 (11. Mai 2011)

Hi Ingo,

Das mit der Tour hast Du super hinbekommen.Es hat wieder sehr viel
Spass gemacht. Auch unsere drei Neuzugänge haben in unser Team gepasst.Nur auf die zwei Schwarzfahrer  Mücke 1 am linken Bein
und Mücke 2 am Oberarm kann ich das nächste Mal verzichten.


Gruss Dieter


----------



## PoliceCar (13. Mai 2011)

Schön, daß ihr Montag eine tolle Tour hattet!
Bei mir zeichnet sich ab, daß ich kommenden Montag wieder nicht kann. Solltet ihr fahren kann ich mich ggf. immer noch einklinken. Eine Tour einzustellen ist von meiner Seite aus zu unsicher.

L.G. und bis zum nächsten gemeinsamen Termin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (14. Mai 2011)

... ggf. sollte meinerseits *Dienstag ein Terminangebot* möglich sein.

Mal seh'n, bei Interesse stelle ich dann was ein ...


----------



## 2RaFa (16. Mai 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... ggf. sollte meinerseits *Dienstag ein Terminangebot* möglich sein.


*Mittwoch anbieten!*
du weißt doch: 
_alle reden vom Wetter - 50+ organisiert es sich_


----------



## Canyo1 (16. Mai 2011)

Dienstag oder Mittwoch egal die Hauptsache ist der Bock rollt.

Gruss Dieter


----------



## PoliceCar (17. Mai 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> *Mittwoch anbieten!*


 
Jawoll Heiner! Du hast das bessere Argument auf Deiner Seite.

Daher: Hier _ausnahmsweise_ mal ein Mittwochstermin. 

Aber auch den muß ich mir schon ein wenig erkämpfen. Geänderte Lebensumstände lassen mir derzeit doch deutlich weniger Zeit _(für's Biken ...)_. 

Bis morgen! 


PS: Bitte unbedingt beachten: 2. Treffpunktoption um 18:30h am alten Forsbacher Bahnhof!!! Aber nur dann, wenn passende Anmeldungen vorliegen!


----------



## peter1bike (17. Mai 2011)

Hi Jungs,

ich hoffe auch bald mal wieder mit radeln zu können.
Unser Nachwuchs läßt das auch zu.
Vielmehr plagt mich wieder eine heftige Nebenhöhlenentzündung, sodass ich derzeit wieder unter Antibiotika stehe.
Aber der Sommer ist ja noch lang....bald bin ich wieder dabei.

Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## Canyo1 (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Ralf

Bin dann um 18:00 in Brück.


----------



## BikePotato (18. Mai 2011)

Schade, keine Zeit heute . Hoffe auf nächste Woche ...


----------



## Frankie Cologne (18. Mai 2011)

Tach zusammen 

Falls das hier der besagte Treffpunkt alter Bahnhof Forsbach ist

50.932778°, 7.159444°

werde ich um 18.30h dort sein um mich Euch anzuschließen.

Ich hoffe es werden auch U50 mitgenommen... ?! 

Gruß Frankie


----------



## PoliceCar (18. Mai 2011)

Gute Besserung Peter!

An alle Mitfahrer: Bis Gleich dann ...




Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es werden auch U50 mitgenommen... ?!


 
Kein Problem, wir machen Dich ganz schnell ganz alt ... ^^ 
Koordinaten stimmen!


@ Heiner: Deine Anmeldung ist noch nicht erfolgt. Extra für Dich haben wir den Termin auf Mittwoch gelegt. S. o. ...


----------



## Frankie Cologne (18. Mai 2011)

Hört sich ja toll an... 

P.S wann war geplante Rückkehr ?
Frage wegen Licht - Ist ja mindestens bis 21.30 hell heute ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (18. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,
schaffe es leider nicht.

Viel Spass


----------



## 2RaFa (18. Mai 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> @ Heiner: Deine Anmeldung ist noch nicht erfolgt. Extra für Dich haben wir den Termin auf Mittwoch gelegt. S. o. ...


pardon, ich wollte für euch nur einen schönen Tag aussuchen! 
ich falle leider auf nicht absehbare Zeit weiter aus, da immer noch nicht in Remission! Die rechte (Gas-) Hand drehen, das geht so eben noch ohne Schwitzen!


----------



## PoliceCar (20. Mai 2011)

... so, wir sind wieder da. 

Zu vier Bikers sind wir durch den KöFo gekreuzt. Nix wirklich spektakuläres aber die HotSpots waren schon dabei. 

Olli hat uns dann auch mal eben gezeigt, wie man am "Spielplatz" richtig fährt ...  ... ..., ... oh weh, so wäre ich selbst mit 20 wohl nicht gefahren/geflogen ... 

Ansonsten die gewohnten gepflegten KöFotrails.

@Heiner: Gute Besserung weiterhin. Mit Dir hatte ich wirklich gerechnet - und mich auch drauf gefreut. 

Für kommenden Montag (je nach Wetter Dienstag) habe ich noch einmal einen Termin geplant. Mal sehen wer dann alles aus dem Winter zurück ist und wie es dann hier weiter geht.

So long.


----------



## PoliceCar (22. Mai 2011)

Und hier der morgige Montagstermin.

Bitte die zweite Treffpunktoption beachten; für die, die aus eher östlichen Bezirken kommen ... 
Bei (nicht zu erwartendem) schlechtem Wetter ggf. Verschiebung auf Dienstag.


----------



## Canyo1 (23. Mai 2011)

Bin um 18:00 in Brück am Parkplatz.

Gruss Dieter


----------



## BikePotato (23. Mai 2011)

Warte dann gegen 18:30 h am alten Forsbacher Bahnhof ... Bis später!


----------



## PoliceCar (23. Mai 2011)

BikePotato schrieb:


> Warte dann gegen 18:30 h am alten Forsbacher Bahnhof ... Bis später!


 
Schade, daß Du so früh aussteigen musstest. 
Wie geht es Deinem Bein? Ist hoffentlich soweit wieder o.k. ... ?


Wir sind dann weiter über den Lüderich und ins erweiterte Eisenbahnumland. Mitunter schon ein wenig tricky die Trails ... 

Hier ein paar Impressionen, aufgenommen mit einer Handykamera. Also bitte nicht über die Quali mosern ...:






































Und speziell noch ein paar Bilder vor Heiner seinem Holz ...


----------



## 2RaFa (23. Mai 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hier ein paar Impressionen, aufgenommen mit einer Handykamera. Also bitte nicht über die Quali mosern ...:
> Und speziell noch ein paar Bilder vor Heiner seinem Holz ...


ja wunderbar, euch mal alle wieder zu sehen - vor "meinem" Polter!
ich übe mich in Geduld - und bin dann irgendwann wieder dabei!
herzliche Grüße


----------



## BikePotato (24. Mai 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Schade, daß Du so früh aussteigen musstest.
> Wie geht es Deinem Bein? Ist hoffentlich soweit wieder o.k. ... ?
> 
> 
> Wir sind dann weiter über den Lüderich und ins erweiterte Eisenbahnumland. Mitunter schon ein wenig tricky die Trails ...


 
Halb so wild. Dank Kühlpäck und Sport-Gel ist das Horn am Schienbein schon wieder auf ein annehmbares Maß geschrumpft. "Windschattenfahren" auf gerölligem Untergrund ist halt nicht so schlau von mir gewesen  ...

Was wirklich weh tut: die netten Bilder von Eurer Tour anzusehen ... (das meine ich jetzt nicht auf die Qualität bezogen). 

Hoffe auf nächste Woche!

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1bike (24. Mai 2011)

Ja, policecar war eine schöne Tour.
Spüre heute noch die Brennessel.....Du bist aber auch Wege mit uns gefahren!

Schön war es.

Bis nächste Woche

Gruß von Peter


----------



## Falzbeil (25. Mai 2011)

So klein ist die Welt! ich habs mir doch gedacht das ihr hier aus dem Forum seid. 
Wir waren die zweit die euch beim "fotoshooting" vor der Holzwand "gestört haben.
Wir haben uns noch gefragt was ihr da rum steht.
(ich bin der mit der Rosejacke auf dem Hardtail gewesen)

bis demnächst...

Tim


----------



## i-men (25. Mai 2011)

Falzbeil schrieb:


> So klein ist die welt! ich habs mir doch gedacht das ihr hier aus dem Forum seid.
> Wir waren die zweit die euch beim "fotoshooting" vor der Holzwand "gestört haben.
> Wir haben uns noch gefragt was ihr da rum steht.
> (ich bin der mit der Rosejacke auf dem Hardtail gewesen)
> ...



Hallo Tim,
die Wahrscheinlichkeit MTBler hier im Forum wieder zu finden ist ja mittlerweile recht gross 
Aber das Du uns im 50+ Thread wieder gefunden hast, wo wir doch alle viel jünger aussehen(sind) ...., alle Achtung

War auf jeden Fall genau so nett, wie es auf den Fotos aussieht (zumindest was man so erkennt).
Hoffe Heiner unser 50+ Fotograf ist bald wieder dabei, damit sich der Guide wieder auf die Strecke konzentrieren kann.

i-men


----------



## Frankie Cologne (25. Mai 2011)

Tach zusammen !

Wird es kommenden Montag, 30.05.11 wieder ne Tour via Forsbach Hbf. geben?

Möchte gerne nen Freund, den ich gerade zum Thema MTB gebracht habe, mitnehmen. 

Allzu technisch sollte es daher weder hoch noch runter gehen. 

Höhenmeter an sich machen ihm aber nix aus. 

Will ihn nicht direkt wieder abschrecken 

Falls Euch das dann aber zu langweilig ist, sagt Bescheid und ich toure mit ihm dann alleine ne Runde. 

Gruß Frankie 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie Cologne (25. Mai 2011)

Ach..,was mir noch unter den Nägeln brennt:

Ist der Name 50+ Only eigentlich in Stein gemeißelt ? 

Ich denke der Name bzw. das Only schrecken sicher den einen oder die andere potenzielle MTB Interessierte allein schon über die Überschrift ab..., oder?! Die Quersumme der Mitfahrer liegt doch sicher unter 50 

Nur so als Anregung gedacht...

Gruß Frankie (39A)






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoliceCar (25. Mai 2011)

i-men schrieb:


> Aber das Du uns im 50+ Thread wieder gefunden hast, ...


 
...  ... ... 


Frankie: Wir sind schon recht anpassungsfähig. Niemand soll außen vor bleiben! Bring einfach Deinen Freund mit. 
Unsere letzte Montagstour war da eher mal ein Experiment. Ich hab's heute bei meiner Runde noch gespürt ... 

50+only in Stein gemeißelt? Nun ja - nö, eigentlich nicht. Betrachte es eher als Synonym für die gemütliche Gangart. Die Ursprüngliche Idee ist hier festgehalten ... 


Ob ich Montag kann, entscheidet sich am frühen Wochenende. So wie es derzeit aussieht ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit aber recht hoch. Falls nicht, hatte Ingo ja eine Idee ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (25. Mai 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Schade, daß Du so früh aussteigen musstest.
> Wie geht es Deinem Bein? Ist hoffentlich soweit wieder o.k. ... ?
> 
> 
> ...



Schöne Bilder Ralf

Hat deine Handykamera schon den neuen Persönlichkeitsrechteschutzfilter?


----------



## Frankie Cologne (25. Mai 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...  ... ...
> 
> 
> Frankie: Wir sind schon recht anpassungsfähig. Niemand soll außen vor bleiben! Bring einfach Deinen Freund mit.
> ...



Super ! 

Hab das Posting der ursprünglichen Idee gelesen und finde die Gedanken passend. 

Meiner Meinung nach spielt das Alter bei unserem Sport aber wirklich keine Rolle. 

Das beste Beispiel hab ich jetzt 2x live erlebt - 65 Jahre jung und fährt Canyon - hat mich echt beeindruckt. Daumen hoch !

Für Montag trage ich mich dann ein sobald Termin ausgeschrieben.  

Bis denne...Frankie 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoliceCar (25. Mai 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder Ralf
> 
> Hat deine Handykamera schon den neuen Persönlichkeitsrechteschutzfilter?


 
Danke! 
Nein, hat sie nicht. Ist schon ein älteres Modell (_Modell 50+ und hat gaanz große Tasten_ ^^).
Eher bin ich bestrebt künstlerisch wertschöpfend zu fotografieren ... Details spielen dabei keine Rolle. 




Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach spielt das Alter bei unserem Sport aber wirklich keine Rolle.


 
... na, da bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher. Lese mal die komplette erste Seite dieses Freds. 
Da waren schon so einige kalt erwischt ... 
Im Prinzip hat Du aber recht und es funktioniert ja auch ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (26. Mai 2011)

Ihr könnt auch 4+ daraus machen. Bin vor einigen Wochen mit meinem 4-jährigen Sohnemann vom Wildpark über Matschetrail zum alten Bahnhof hoch und den schönen flowigen Trail wieder runter. Viel langsamer waren wir auch nicht


----------



## i-men (26. Mai 2011)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ihr könnt auch 4+ daraus machen. Bin vor einigen Wochen mit meinem 4-jährigen Sohnemann vom Wildpark über Matschetrail zum alten Bahnhof hoch und den schönen flowigen Trail wieder runter. Viel langsamer waren wir auch nicht



Und ich vermute mal, dass es auch Dir Spass gemacht hat.
Was wieder mal bestätigt, Spass hat man unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit. Es kommt viel mehr auf die Mitfahrer an.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (26. Mai 2011)

i-men schrieb:


> ...
> Was wieder mal bestätigt, Spass hat man unabhängig von der Geschwindigkeit. Es kommt viel mehr auf die Mitfahrer an.



100% agree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. Mai 2011)

Bei meinem Sohn mache ich gerne eine Ausnahme  10 Jahre weiter fährt der mir eh davon


----------



## Enrgy (27. Mai 2011)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> .... 10 Jahre weiter fährt der mir eh davon



In 10 Jahren hat der anderes im Kopp als mit Papa auf dem Fahrrad durch den Wald zu fahren..."wie uncool"...


----------



## PoliceCar (27. Mai 2011)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> ... 10 Jahre weiter fährt der mir eh davon


 
... dann kannst Du Dich hier auch völlig relaxt und zielgruppenkonform integrieren. 

...obwohl ..., vielleicht habe ich ja bis dahin 'nen 80+only -Fred aufgemacht ... 

Spaß beiseite: Hier ist jede/r willkommen der mit uns biken möchte!


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Mai 2011)

Termin für Montag ist on!

Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankie Cologne (30. Mai 2011)

Alles klar - steigen dann am Bahnhof Forsbach zu 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BikePotato (30. Mai 2011)

Statt Trinkblase packe ich wohl lieber ein Kühlpäck ein ... 

Bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich es heute schaffe. Ggf. bin ich vor 18:30 h am alten Forsbacher Bahnhof.


----------



## PoliceCar (30. Mai 2011)

So liebe Mitfahrer!
Das war ja mal wieder eine lockere KF-Runde! 
12 BikerInnen völlig relaxt völlig nach dem 50+-Muster.

Hier die Beweisfotos :

Man beachte den Schatten des Fotografen ^^ ... 




50+ kann auch zu Erleuchtung führen ... 




... Darkriders in Kommen ... 




Konfusion kommt auch vor ... 




... die Equipe ..., na, wer ist denn wirklich 50+ ... 




To be continued! Nächste Woche dann mit Biergarten ... 
@ Heiner: Kommste dann mit'm Dreirad zu uns? Wäre schon fein ...


----------



## Frankie Cologne (31. Mai 2011)

Wunderbare Tour - hat richtig Spass gemacht.  Danke an alle Mitfahrer und die Guides. 
Wir kamen zum Schluss auf 42 km mit 530 HM





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2RaFa (31. Mai 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So liebe Mitfahrer!
> Das war ja mal wieder eine lockere KF-Runde!
> 12 BikerInnen völlig relaxt völlig nach dem 50+-Muster.
> 
> ...


da fehlt doch einer ...
der sehr bedauert, weiterhin nur virtuell vertreten sein zu können
aber mit'm Zweirad (Brumm, brumm...)  und einem Wasser im Biergarten wäre ich schon gerne mal wieder dabei - wenn ihr mich denn so "passiv" mit aufnehmt!


----------



## i-men (31. Mai 2011)

Klasse Runde gestern, hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht.

Freue mich schon auf den Biergartenausklang.
Und Heiner, so tolerant wie das mit dem Alter gehandhabt wird, ist es auch mit den Fahrzeugen und Getränken.


----------



## Konfuzius (31. Mai 2011)

Ja, hat Spaß gemacht!
Und hier noch ein Bild vom Volksauflauf _inklusive _Guide:





Ich denke, man sieht sich nächste Woche!


----------



## PoliceCar (3. Juni 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ja, hat Spaß gemacht!
> Und hier noch ein Bild vom Volksauflauf _inklusive _Guide:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Endlich mal ein scharfes Bild! 

Mit dem Montagstermin warte ich noch etwas ab. Wetter ist wohl derzeit eher unbeständig vorausgesagt. Schaun mer mal ... 

@Heiner: Was sagen Deine Frösche?


----------



## 2RaFa (3. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Schaun mer mal ...
> @Heiner: Was sagen Deine Frösche?


meine Frösche quaken: es kann leichte Schauer geben bei 19 Grad um 19:00
aber: es wird unbeständig sein - auch das, was meine Frösche quaken!














Fazit: der Termin ist möglich - und ein Bierchen (Wasser für mich) auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mutwa (4. Juni 2011)

Ich hatte heute die Gelegenheit Jemanden aus eurer Runde kennen zu lernen.

Bei dem Wetter heute habe ich mit einem Kumpel eine große Tour durch das Bergische gemacht. Bei Rösrath hat es mir dann ein Kettenglied aufgeschlagen. Als wir uns dann aus dem Wald gekämpft haben, trafen wir einen sehr netten Biker, der uns seine Werkstatt im Keller zur Verfügung gestellt hat. Im Gespräch kam dann raus, das er hier bei eurer Königsforst-Gruppe mitfährt. 

Vielen Dank an den Biker, dessen Namen ich leider vergessen habe zu erfragen! Vielleicht kann ich ja mal bei Zeiten und wenn es euch genehm ist, die ein oder andere Runde mitfahren.

Grüße
Martin


----------



## Enrgy (4. Juni 2011)

Du hast nicht zufälligerweise einen Mitgliederaufnahmeantrag unterschrieben?


----------



## Mutwa (4. Juni 2011)

Hmm, ich erinnere mich nicht mehr.


----------



## PoliceCar (5. Juni 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufälligerweise einen Mitgliederaufnahmeantrag unterschrieben?


 
_... Du willst ja nur, daß ich das jetzt kommentiere. Mache ich aber nicht ... _
_Liegt aber wohl eher da dran, daß es nichts mehr zum Unterschreiben gibt ... _


@all: Termini für morgen ist on!

Bitte unbedingt aufs Wetter achten! Wenn das so kommt wie derzeit vorhergesagt, habe ich keine Lust nass zu werden.
Ich bin aber bester Hoffnung! 

Heiner, hältst Du uns schon mal Plätze warm ...


----------



## Enrgy (5. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> _Liegt aber wohl eher da dran, daß es nichts mehr zum Unterschreiben gibt ... _



Wie, sind alle schon Mitglied? Ich etwa auch und weiß garnix davon?  

Die Volkszählung ist ja im Gange, wer weiß was der Verklärbär da wieder ausgeheckt hat


----------



## peter1bike (5. Juni 2011)

Hi Martin,
schön von dir zu hören. Ihr zwei wart bei mir im unaufgeräumten Keller. Obwohl dafür hatte ich den Kettennieter  doch schnell gefunden. Als Rohloffahrer brauche ich den ja nicht so oft.
Policecar hat ja einen Termin für morgen eingestellt.
Da ich morgen beruflich  unterwegs bin, weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich das mit dem biken  schaffe.
Wir sehen uns dann bestimmt mal an einem anderen Montag 
Bei technischen Problemen im östlichen Teil des Königsforstes steht Dir mein Werkstatt jeder Zeit zur Verfügung.
Viele Grüße von Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (5. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... Heiner, hältst Du uns schon mal Plätze warm ...


gib Bescheid, ob und wann Ihr in der Forsbacher Mühle (?) seid - ich bin dann auch da!
@Peter1bike:
"Policecar hat ja einen Termin für morgen eingestellt.
Da ich morgen beruflich  unterwegs bin, weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich das mit dem biken  schaffe."
... aber für das anschließende in der Mühle wirds doch wohl reichen !???


----------



## 2RaFa (6. Juni 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> meine Frösche quaken: es kann leichte Schauer geben bei 19 Grad um 19:00
> aber: es wird unbeständig sein - auch das, was meine Frösche quaken!


meine Frösche unken nichts Gutes zum aktuellen Wetter heute abend!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















ich werde daher mein Wasser anderenorts geschützt trinken und wünsche allen, die es dennoch wagen, eine angenehme warme Dusche!


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Juni 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> meine Frösche unken nichts Gutes zum aktuellen Wetter heute abend!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
... warten wir's ab. Ich bin nach wie vor guter Dinge ... 




Enrgy schrieb:


> Die Volkszählung ist ja im Gange, wer weiß was der Verklärbär da wieder ausgeheckt hat


 
Ob ich auch Wanderer mit Schnürschuhen und ungelabelten Socken bin binde ich denen aber eher nicht auf die Nase ...


----------



## Frankie Cologne (6. Juni 2011)

ich werde mich für heute ausklinken - habe leichte Probleme mit dem Freilauf...
Blockiert hin und wieder. Habe ihn jetzt mit Teflon überflutet und hoffe dass behebt das blockieren. Anonsten muss wohl ein neuer Freilauf her :-(


----------



## BikePotato (6. Juni 2011)

Sorry, bei mir klappt es heute leider nicht mehr ...  Hoffe, wir können das gemeinsame Bierchen ein anderes Mal nachholen.


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Juni 2011)

O.k., keine Anmeldungen bisher. Nächste Woche ist Pfingsten.
Daher den Termin auf den 20.06. verschoben.

Ich geh' jetzt schnell biken, damit ich die Chance habe heute noch trocken zu fahren.

Bis dann.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (6. Juni 2011)

Was spricht denn gegen ne Tour an Pfingstmontag ?




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Juni 2011)

Meine Güte, was bin ich naß geworden. 
Harmlose Wanderwege im KöFo entwickelten sich zu reißenden Gebirgsbächen. Seid froh nicht gefahren zu sein. So habe ich das noch nie erlebt. 
Das letzte mal richtig schlechtes Wetter war im letzten Jahr bei der Abfahrt vom Termalzo und das sah so aus; eigentlich gegenüber heute wie ein Kindergeburtstag:







Heute im KöFo dachte ich fast, daß die Reifen Aquaplaning bekommen ... 


Approps Reifen, mal eine Frage an die Spezialisten hier:
Ich habe heute mal einen 2.4er Nobby vorne auf mein AM aufgezogen. Irgendwie kam mir das Bike bergauf und in der Ebene recht träge vor. Bei Abfahrten und in schnellen Kurven machte sich aber ein hohes Gefühl von Sicherheit bemerkbar. Beste Erfahrungen in Punkto Spurtreue und Wendigkeit habe ich hingegen bisher mit vorne 2.25 und hinten 2.4 gemacht. Wie seht ihr das? Mich würden einfach nur mal andere Erfahrungen interessieren.

Gruß


----------



## Oliver111182 (6. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Meine Güte, was bin ich naß geworden.
> Harmlose Wanderwege im KöFo entwickelten sich zu reißenden Gebirgsbächen. Seid froh nicht gefahren zu sein. So habe ich das noch nie erlebt.
> ...
> Heute im KöFo dachte ich fast, daß die Reifen Aquaplaning bekommen ...
> ...



Servus Ralf. Ging mir gestern nicht anders. 30 von 55km im Regen.
Aber Gewitter im Rücken ist besser als jedes Doping 

Ich fahre Fat Albert VR 2.4 HR 2.25. Komme ich wunderbar mit klar, wobei es nicht das schnellste Hardtail ist. Dafür gibt es mir auf den Trails genug Sicherheit. Den Rest müssen die Beine wett machen.
Kein Vergleich zum NN 2.25/2.25 meines Bruders.

Kommt aber auch drauf an, welchen Luftdruck du gefahren bist. Bei dem Wetter ist ja weniger meist mehr


----------



## 2RaFa (7. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Meine Güte, was bin ich naß geworden.  Heute im KöFo dachte ich fast, daß die Reifen Aquaplaning bekommen ...


na Ralf ? dann hatten meine Frösche ja Recht behalten!



PoliceCar schrieb:


> Approps Reifen, mal eine Frage an die Spezialisten hier:
> Ich habe heute mal einen 2.4er Nobby vorne auf mein AM aufgezogen. Irgendwie kam mir das Bike bergauf und in der Ebene recht träge vor. Bei Abfahrten und in schnellen Kurven machte sich aber ein hohes Gefühl von Sicherheit bemerkbar. Beste Erfahrungen in Punkto Spurtreue und Wendigkeit habe ich hingegen bisher mit vorne 2.25 und hinten 2.4 gemacht. Wie seht ihr das? Mich würden einfach nur mal andere Erfahrungen interessieren.
> Gruß


Also ich bevorzuge auf meinen Heidenau Scout (90/90 vorne - 140/80 hinten) einen Luftdruck von 2,1 vorne und 2,3 hinten; bei Schotter deutlich weniger! Damit verhält sich mein Bike auch offroad spurtreu und stets mit gutem Grip, auch bei nervöser rechter Hand!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankie Cologne (7. Juni 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen ne Tour an Pfingstmontag ?
> 
> ???
> 
> ...






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoliceCar (7. Juni 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 
... vielleicht weil Pfingsten gut für einen Kurzurlaub taugt und der Guide nicht da ist ... 



2RaFa schrieb:


> na Ralf ? dann hatten meine Frösche ja Recht behalten!
> 
> 
> Also ich bevorzuge auf meinen Heidenau Scout (90/90 vorne - 140/80 hinten) einen Luftdruck von 2,1 vorne und 2,3 hinten; bei Schotter deutlich weniger! Damit verhält sich mein Bike auch offroad spurtreu und stets mit gutem Grip, auch bei nervöser rechter Hand!


 
Du vergisst, daß meine Maschine einen kurzhubigen, konditionsgesteuerten Zweibeinzylinder mit massig Drehmoment an den 175er Pleuelen hat. Da ist ein ausgereiztes Fahrwerk mit optimaler Spurtreue, Wendigkeit und Handling unerläßlich. Da darf nix dem Zufall überlassen werden und die richtige Reifenwahl ist wie in der F1 überlebensnotwendig ... 


Ja die Frösche hatten recht.  Daß ich aber mit Rettungsweste auf Tour gehen soll hamm se nich mitjeteilt ...


----------



## ultra2 (13. Juni 2011)

​


----------



## PoliceCar (14. Juni 2011)

ultra2 schrieb:


> 02.07.


 
Hab' mir mal 'n Kreuzchen in den Knallender gemacht. 

Hardtail oder AM?  ...


----------



## Tazz (14. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hab' mir mal 'n Kreuzchen in den Knallender gemacht.
> 
> Hardtail oder AM?  ...



 da freue ich mich  Radfrage mußt Du dir ganz alleine stellen ....


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hab' mir mal 'n Kreuzchen in den Knallender gemacht.
> 
> Hardtail oder AM?  ...



Ralf es wäre mir eine besondere Ehre.

AM macht schon mehr Spass. Aber zwingend ist es nicht.


----------



## PoliceCar (14. Juni 2011)

Tazz schrieb:


> da freue ich mich  ....


 
... und ich mich erst ... 




ultra2 schrieb:


> Ralf es wäre mir eine besondere Ehre.
> 
> AM macht schon mehr Spass. Aber zwingend ist es nicht.


 
O.k., dann kommt der dicke alte Mann wohl mit seiner Sänfte. Habt ihr genug Träger? 



@all: Montag ist wieder Termin. Hoffen wir, daß das Wetter mit uns ist ... 

Gruß


----------



## PoliceCar (16. Juni 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> na Ralf ? dann hatten meine Frösche ja Recht behalten!


 
... heute Abend nicht ... 

Volles Risiko bin ich gegangen ... ... und trocken geblieben ... 

Bis Montag dann


----------



## Frankie Cologne (19. Juni 2011)

Melde mich zunächst aufgrund des Dauerregens mal von der morgigen Tour ab. Das wird ne reine Schlammschlacht werden... schade :-(


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (20. Juni 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Melde mich zunächst aufgrund des Dauerregens mal von der morgigen Tour ab. Das wird ne reine Schlammschlacht werden... schade :-(


 
... hmm, das macht mich wirklich nachdenklich ... 

@Heiner: Was sagen die Hoffnungstalfrösche mit Blick auf Forsbach? Ist Biergarten eine Option für heute? Fragen über Fragen ... 

_Schaun mer mal ..._


----------



## 2RaFa (20. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> @Heiner: Was sagen die Hoffnungstalfrösche mit Blick auf Forsbach? Ist Biergarten eine Option für heute? Fragen über Fragen ...


Sch... Wetter! dazu brauchts keine Frösche!
Heute abend (leichter) Regen und Temp. um 14° - dazu vermutlich schlammiger Untergrund ...
für mich nicht einmal was für ein Bierzelt - kann weder Bier noch Wetter (v)ertragen!
aber für gesunde und abgehärtete Oldies wie dich dürfte das kein Problem sein! Guten Rutsch!


----------



## kaberle (20. Juni 2011)

Hallo,

melde mich für heute ab, das Wetter ist mir zu unsicher  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Gruß an alle

Klaus


----------



## PoliceCar (20. Juni 2011)

So, das will ich euch jetzt nicht zumuten. Selbst wenn es von oben trocken bleiben sollte, würde das Feedback von unten richtig dreckig werden ... 

Daher habe ich die Tour, so wie sie ist *mit allen Anmeldungen (!!!)* um eine Woche auf den 27.06. verschoben. Die, die dann mitfahren wollen kommen einfach und die, die dann nicht mitfahren können, tragen sich einfach aus.

Sorry, aber das könnte ich euch heute wirklich nicht antun ... 

Bis nächste Woche dann ...


----------



## i-men (20. Juni 2011)

Mensch PC Du bist so besorgt um uns

Ich bin allerdings trotzdem um 18:30 Uhr am Forsbacher Bahnhof

Wer also will ...


----------



## PoliceCar (20. Juni 2011)

i-men schrieb:


> Mensch PC Du bist so besorgt um uns


 
... auf jeden Fall ...! 




i-men schrieb:


> Ich bin allerdings trotzdem um 18:30 Uhr am Forsbacher Bahnhof
> 
> Wer also will ...


 
Du hat ja auch ein Ziel vor Dir das absolute Fitness und Härte verlangt. 
Wann ist euer AX noch mal?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Canyo1 (26. Juni 2011)

Hallo Ralf
Möchte Dich um 18 Uhr vom Parkplatz Brück zum Forstbacher Bahnhof begleiten.
Gruss Dieter


----------



## PoliceCar (27. Juni 2011)

Super Dieter! Ich denke wir werden eine relaxte Runde hinbekommen.
Einem Biergartenbesuch sollte auch nichts im Wege stehen ...  ...  ... ...


----------



## 2RaFa (27. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Super Dieter! Ich denke wir werden eine relaxte Runde hinbekommen.
> Einem Biergartenbesuch sollte auch nichts im Wege stehen ...  ...  ... ...


super Wetter, super Runde...
noch high vom gestrigen Carlos SANTANA-live-open-air -Abend will ich versuchen, um ?? Uhr am Forsbacher Bahnhof mit einzusteigen - wann etwa?
Falls ich meinen Zustand wieder mal überschätzen sollte, käme ich erst zum Wasser im Biergarten dazu - um ?? Uhr etwa?
freue mich auf euch - egal wo


----------



## PoliceCar (27. Juni 2011)

Ja Super!  ... 

*Bring bitte Deine Kamera mit!*
Bahnhof 18:30h. Wir werden auch extra relaxt cruisen. Nur für Dich! 

Mühle: K.A.  20:00h?

Santana ... ... wieso war ich nicht bei dem alten Mann ...


----------



## Frankie Cologne (27. Juni 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ja Super!  ...
> 
> *Bring bitte Deine Kamera mit!*
> Bahnhof 18:30h. Wir werden auch extra relaxt cruisen. Nur für Dich!
> ...



20h will der Guide schon an die Biertränke??? Da lohnt sich das Biken ja garnicht....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2RaFa (27. Juni 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> 20h will der Guide schon an die Biertränke??? Da lohnt sich das Biken ja garnicht....


der Guide will Rücksicht nehmen auf nen Behinderten ... 
... wenn ich es nicht bis zum Bahnhof schaffe, bin ich so ab 20:30 an der Mühle


----------



## Frankie Cologne (27. Juni 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> der Guide will Rücksicht nehmen auf nen Behinderten ...
> ... wenn ich es nicht bis zum Bahnhof schaffe, bin ich so ab 20:30 an der Mühle



..auf Behinderte nehmen wir doch sicher alle gerne Rücksicht - ich sicherlich, alte Ziviehre !


----------



## Konfuzius (27. Juni 2011)

Erster! 





Schön war's mal wieder!


----------



## Komodo3000 (27. Juni 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Wir haben uns heute kurz bei Forsbach gesehen. Ich war einer von den 4 Typen, die da etwas rumhüpften. 
War schön, Euch mal getroffen zu haben - ich lese öfter mal heimlich bei Euch mit. 

Wir sind dann zum krönenden Abschluss noch rüber zum Lüderich - einfach traumhaft die Abfahrt, mit Blick auf die untergehende Sonne. 

Schöne Grüße und bis bald im Wald!


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Juni 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Wir haben uns heute kurz bei Forsbach gesehen. Ich war einer von den 4 Typen, die da etwas rumhüpften.
> War schön, Euch mal getroffen zu haben - ich lese öfter mal heimlich bei Euch mit.
> ...


 
Ja das war wirklich kurzweilig bei euch! 
Irgendwie wart ihr voller Endorfine ... 

Lüderich ist gut. Wenn wir gut drauf sind nehmen wir die Trails auch unter die Stollen. 
Bis demnächst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (28. Juni 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Erster!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
... das Bild gehört auf diese Seite ... 

Du bist immer noch erster! 
Heiner, wo sind Deine Bilder? Der Fotograf dieses Bildes muß auch sichtbar gemacht werden! 

Wirklich lockere Runde heute. Ich bin noch richtig glücklich. Dank an alle MitfahrerInnen und an unseren langsam wiedereinsteigenden Gastmember!


----------



## Komodo3000 (28. Juni 2011)

Das Bild vom Abschlussweizen sieht ja schon sehr verlockend aus. 
Wieviele km, hm und Schnittgeschwindigkeit macht Ihr denn in der Regel so? Kommt man da als halbwegs trainierter Mensch mit einem 16kg Bike noch mit? 
(Also insgesamt gesehen... bergab mache ich mir da jetzt nicht unbedingt Sorgen )


----------



## Frankie Cologne (28. Juni 2011)

BikeMike78 schrieb:


> Das Bild vom Abschlussweizen sieht ja schon sehr verlockend aus.
> Wieviele km, hm und Schnittgeschwindigkeit macht Ihr denn in der Regel so? Kommt man da als halbwegs trainierter Mensch mit einem 16kg Bike noch mit?
> (Also insgesamt gesehen... bergab mache ich mir da jetzt nicht unbedingt Sorgen )



NICHT FRAGEN - MITFAHREN !

Kommst als halbwegstrainierter sicher gut mit. Ausserdem wird sowieso niemand zurückgelassen ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Frankie Cologne (28. Juni 2011)

Wie immer ne feine Runde heute, bin mal auf die weiteren Bilder gespannt 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2RaFa (28. Juni 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Wie immer ne feine Runde heute, bin mal auf die weiteren Bilder gespannt



wäre gerne beim aktiven Teil dabei gewesen - aber es war auch so schön, euch alle mal wiederzusehen!
hier jetzt das Foto incl. Konfuzius...











beim nächsten Mal bin ich wieder dabei - incl. Rad !


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. Juni 2011)

Aber oben sind die Gläser leer und unten voll.. dachte immer das wäre andersrum


----------



## Enrgy (28. Juni 2011)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Aber oben sind die Gläser leer und unten voll.. dachte immer das wäre andersrum



nee, das verwechselst du mit einem Platten. Da ist der Reifen unten leer und oben voll...


----------



## PoliceCar (3. Juli 2011)

So, da ist er endlich: Der Termin für morgen ist on.

Biergarten ist möglich, ggf. wird es dafür aber ein klein wenig zu kühl sein. Schaun mer mal ... 

Bis morgen dann ...


----------



## BikePotato (4. Juli 2011)

Schade, bin nicht fitt heute . Werde morgen mal 'ne Runde drehen. Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (4. Juli 2011)

BikePotato schrieb:


> Schade, bin nicht fitt heute . Werde morgen mal 'ne Runde drehen. Euch viel Spaß.


 
... schade ... 


Ich seher gerade, dass wir heute (mindestens) einen prominenten Gast haben ... 
Ich freu' mich auf die Tour, 
bis gleich ...


----------



## PoliceCar (4. Juli 2011)

So, wieder da, frisch geduscht. Bike bleibt wie immer dreckig.

Als special Guest durften wir heute SIT's Hardcoretrainerin Gaby begrüßen. 

Da mußten wir uns denn von der besten Seite zeigen. So zogen 9 mehr oder weniger alte Kerls samt Dame den Lüderich hoch. O.k., ich habe versucht zu protestieren und immer wieder auf das doch recht fortgeschrittene Alter des Guides hingewiesen. Aber die MitfahrerIn haben nur deckisch jelacht ... 
Also Lüderich rauf und der Konfuzi zog doch glatt ein paar Trails aus dem Helm die ich noch nicht kannte ... 
Immer wieder eine Erfahrung wert ... 
Einen Sturz gab es, der letztendlich spektakulärer aussah als er war. Ich hoffe, die Schmerzen kommen dem todesmutigen Sturzpiloten nicht erst nach dem Adrenalinabbau ... 
Die Dame blutete dann zu allem Überfluß auch noch am Bein ... 
Auf der Uhr hatte ich dann runde 550 Hm. 
Nicht schlecht für 'ne Altersheimrunde am Abend. 

To be continued ...


----------



## Oliver111182 (4. Juli 2011)

Da ihr seit 1.7. keine neuen Zivis mehr zugeteilt bekommt, mussten wir euch ja ein wenig beschäftigen 

War ne nette Runde. Den ersten Teil oben kannte ich auch noch nicht.

Bis nächste Woche


----------



## Frankie Cologne (5. Juli 2011)

Mir hat's auch wieder gut gefallen. 
Zum Schluss standen dann 610 HM bei 40.05 KM auf der Uhr. 

Bin auf nächsten Montag gespannt...


----------



## Oliver111182 (7. Juli 2011)

Servus. 
Wie schaut es denn mit Samstag oder Sonntag aus?

Jemand Lust, zu fahren?
Jedoch nicht zu früh aufgrund Trinkerei am Fr und Sa


----------



## PoliceCar (10. Juli 2011)

So, Termin für morgen ist on.

Nachdem nun einige Male doch ein wenig leistungsintensiver gefahren wurde, besinne ich mich wieder zurück auf die ursprüngliche 50+-Idee.
Es wird also bis auf Weiteres keine Ausflüge mehr geben, die schon Richtung mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad gehen. 
Wer dennoch gerne mehr möchte, dem lege ich z.B. die Touren von MTB-Kao etc. ans Herz ... 

Wenn Biergarten vorgesehen ist, soll die Kondition auf jeden Fall noch für ein oder zwei gepflegte Bierchen reichen ... 

Bis morgen dann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikePotato (11. Juli 2011)

Wird heute leider wieder nix. Aber beim nächsten Mal sollte ich wieder dabei sein. 

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## stahlgabi (11. Juli 2011)

Ich hätte Euch auch gerne noch mal begleitet.... habe aber leider nen Termin mit meinem Kieferchirurgen 

vielleicht nächste Woche wieder....

viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## 2RaFa (11. Juli 2011)

stahlgabi schrieb:


> Ich hätte Euch auch gerne noch mal begleitet.... habe aber leider nen Termin mit meinem Kieferchirurgen
> viel Spaß Euch!


ich hoffe doch sehr, wir hatten mehr Spass im Forst als du beim Beißer-Fundament-Doktor!

es waren heute (nur) vier Aufrechte (einer geriet erst beim Foto ins Wanken) ...




... die den sommerlichen Königsforst in Ruhe durchstreiften - 
mit Rücksicht auf den Wiedereinstieg eines Oldies waren es nur 29 km bei 320 hm! 





Danke für die Wiederaufnahme - und bis bald!


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Juli 2011)

Ja Jungs, das war mal wieder eine lockere Runde!
Themen waren auch locker so ohne Damenbegleitung ... 
@RacingHeiner: Erklär das doch noch mal mit der Delle im Oberrohr ... 


To be continued >>


----------



## Frankie Cologne (11. Juli 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ja Jungs, das war mal wieder eine lockere Runde!
> Themen waren auch locker so ohne Damenbegleitung ...
> @RacingHeiner: Erklär das doch noch mal mit der Delle im Oberrohr ...
> 
> ...



Ja, die Erklärung der Delle im Oberrohr würde sicher das komplette Forum mehr als erheitern...  hehe

Ich kam jetzt doch noch auf 410 HM / 32 KM. 

War ein sehr kurzweiliges Ründchen  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoliceCar (15. Juli 2011)

Termin für Montag ist on.

Ich hoffe Petrus ist mit uns. Das Wetter soll die nächsten Tage ja nicht so pralle sein ... 

Jedoch bin ich bester Hoffnung.


----------



## PoliceCar (18. Juli 2011)

Das Wetter ist unübersehbar, es liegen bisher keine Anmeldungen vor und ich bin heute eh terminlich eng. 
Daher sage ich den heutigen Termin ausnahmsweise ab und verabschiede mich für die nächsten vier Montage in Urlaub.
Wie es in der Zeit weiterläuft hatten wir ja besprochen.
Bis Mitte August dann und viel Spaß im Wald. 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## kaberle (18. Juli 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist unübersehbar, es liegen bisher keine Anmeldungen vor und ich bin heute eh terminlich eng.
> Daher sage ich den heutigen Termin ausnahmsweise ab und verabschiede mich für die nächsten vier Montage in Urlaub.
> Wie es in der Zeit weiterläuft hatten wir ja besprochen.
> Bis Mitte August dann und viel Spaß im Wald.
> ...


 

Hi Ralf,

grüße mir bitte Inzell und ich wünsche Dir und Deiner Familie einen schönen Urlaub und hoffentlich beständig gutes Wetter . 
Da ich im August auch noch eine Woche unterwegs sein werde, sehen uns dann Ende August hoffentlich wieder.

viele Grüße Klaus


----------



## BikePotato (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo Ralf,

wollte mich gerade für Heute anmelden ... 

Dann wünsche ich Dir einen schönen Urlaub und eine tolle Zeit auf dem Rad . Wir sehen uns dann erst im September wieder. Werde in der Zwischenzeit mal ein paar Kratzer in den Bayerischen Wald machen .

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## PoliceCar (18. Juli 2011)

Dank euch für die Urlaubswünsche. Die gebe ich dann gleich auch mal zurück! 

Es war wohl doch gut heute nicht gefahren zu sein. Es hat hier nämlich heftigst geregnet ... _(irgendwie muß ich mich ja jetzt froh reden ... )_

_Da ich jetzt endlich auch unterwegs im Netz sein kann, werde ich genau beobachten was ihr so treibt ... ^^ _

Bis dann,
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankie Cologne (18. Juli 2011)

Viel Spaß und Erholung !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Konfuzius (25. Juli 2011)

Damit die Tradition nicht unterbrochen wird, hier der Termin für heute: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12022 

Wie immer ganz entspannt und wie immer der zweite Treffpunkt um 18:30 Uhr am alten Forsbacher Bahnhof.


----------



## i-men (25. Juli 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Damit die Tradition nicht unterbrochen wird, hier der Termin für heute: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12022
> 
> Wie immer ganz entspannt und wie immer der zweite Treffpunkt um 18:30 Uhr am alten Forsbacher Bahnhof.



Hey das find ich Klasse von Dir 
Muss allerdings mal schauen ob ich das heute zeitlich hin kriege.
Ich gebe alles.


----------



## Canyo1 (25. Juli 2011)

Hi Ralf, ich finde es toll das Du den Guido machst. Ich bin um 18 Uhr 
in Brück auf dem Parkplatz.
Gruss Dieter


----------



## Canyo1 (26. Juli 2011)

Hi Ralf,
das war gestern eine schöne Tour, mit ein paar Trails die ich noch nicht 
kannte. Das Wetter hat ja auch mitgespielt.
Ich freue mich schon auf nächste Woche in der Hoffnung dass Du wieder den Guido machst.
Viele Grüsse Dieter


----------



## BikePotato (26. Juli 2011)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> das war gestern eine schöne Tour, mit ein paar Trails die ich noch nicht
> kannte.


 
Jau, und super flowig, nicht nur das Kupfersiefertal, sondern auch der Königsforst oberhalb von Stümpen. Für die Trailpflege zwischen Forsbach und Hoffnungsthal (ist das der Friedhoftrail?) brauchts aber jemanden mit 'ner guten Kettensäge ... 

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## PoliceCar (29. Juli 2011)

So liebe 50ies!
Auch wenn es vielleicht niemanden interessiert, liebe Grüße aus den Chiemgauer Alpen!
Ein paar Impressionen vom heutigen Abend:









... und wer hat mir denn da 'nen Kofferanhänger annen RS gemacht ... 





Bin dann mal noch eine Zeit lang hier unterwegs ...


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juli 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... und wer hat mir denn da 'nen Kofferanhänger annen RS gemacht ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dann noch viel Spass im Chiemgau und wie ich sehr wohlwollend zur Kenntnis nehme kannst du ja gar nicht mehr verloren gehen. 

Ist so ne Art "Bring back" Anhänger.


----------



## Konfuzius (31. Juli 2011)

Da sich der Chef ja offenbar woanders rumtreibt: 
Hier der Termin für Montag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikePotato (1. August 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Da sich der Chef ja offenbar woanders rumtreibt:
> Hier der Termin für Montag.


 
Hallo Ralf,

zunächst mal nachträglich (hab's im Team III-Thread gesehen). Scheint eine moderate Feier gewesen zu sein, wenn Du heute schon wieder aufs Rad steigen kannst .

Wetter scheint ja richtig toll zu werden, bin aber leider nocht etwas platt von meinem gestrigen Ausflug zum "Flowtrail" nach Stromberg (habe erstmals die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bergab anstrengender sein kann als bergauf ) . Nachdem einem "Schlangenbiss"  muss ich außerdem erst noch einen Ersatzschlauch besorgen.

Melde mich damit bis September ab. Euch jedenfalls vel Spaß.

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## PoliceCar (1. August 2011)

Ja, von mir auch herzlichen Glückwunsch noch Ralf! 

Den Fahrers von heute viel Spaß und den Urlaubern schönen Urlaub! 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## PoliceCar (4. August 2011)

... und so sieht das aus, wenn der dicke PoliceCar ohne Bike unterwegs ist:




Location: Jenner am Königssee. PC blickt Richtung Adolfshausen.


----------



## 2RaFa (4. August 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... und so sieht das aus, wenn der dicke PoliceCar ohne Bike unterwegs ist:
> ...


der ist nicht dick, das Bild war nur verzerrt, jetzt stimmts wieder...


----------



## Oliver111182 (4. August 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Location: Jenner am Königssee. PC blickt Richtung Adolfshausen.



Ist das beim Aufstieg?
Oder 50+ mäßig mit der Gondel rauf? 

War letzte Woche Dienstag auch oben. Gipfel ist aber dank der Gondel viel zu überlaufen.


----------



## PoliceCar (4. August 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> der ist nicht dick, das Bild war nur verzerrt, jetzt stimmts wieder...



Danke Heiner! So passt's ... 

Meist bin ich aber in Begleitung meiner Pänz auf 2 Rädern unterwegs. Radklamotten sind übrigens äußerst uncool ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (4. August 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Ist das beim Aufstieg?
> Oder 50+ mäßig mit der Gondel rauf?
> 
> War letzte Woche Dienstag auch oben. Gipfel ist aber dank der Gondel viel zu überlaufen.



*Respekt!* 

Nein, wir sind nicht mit der Gondel rauf, haben's aber auch nicht bis zum Gipfel geschafft. Es war unglaublich heiß. Mit'm Bike wäre ich oben angekommen. Meine Family eher nicht ... 
... o.k., als einziger unserer Familie da oben anzukommen käme wohl nur mein Sohn in Frage ...


----------



## Oliver111182 (4. August 2011)

Schade, der Ausblick lohnt auf jeden Fall.



PoliceCar schrieb:


> Mit'm Bike wäre ich oben angekommen.



Hab ich beim Wandern auch gedacht, aber oberhalb 1500m (Mitterkaseralm oder Königsbachalm auf der anderen Seite vom Berg) kommen nochmals richtig fiese Rampen nach oben.

Falls du nochmal mit dem Rad in der Gegend bist. 
Von Ramsau aus am Hintersee vorbei hoch zur Litzlalm. Rüber zu den Kallbrunnalmen und dann wieder runter. Sind 3 asphaltiere Rampen drin, mit 28%-30% 
Hintersee Berchtesgaden
(Bei der Tour noch die Litzlalm und den Stausee in der Nähe der Kallbrunnalmen mitnehmen)

Oder was ruhiges von Lofer aus. Im Uhrzeigersinn Steinbergrunde


----------



## PoliceCar (4. August 2011)

Ja, nette Touren. 

Ich habe gestern diese hier gemacht. Das letzte Drittel im Gewitter mit extremem Temperatursturz. Ist schon ein tolles Bikerevier hier in den Chiemgauer Alpen ...


----------



## PoliceCar (13. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Urlaub leider zu Ende ... 
Ca. 8000 Hm wurden völlig relaxt gewuppt. Abgenommen hat der dicke PoliceCar trotzdem nicht ... 

Kommenden Montag allerdings wg. Familienfeier keine Tour.
Ab dem 22.08. sollte es jedoch wieder rund laufen ... 

Bis dann,
Gruß Ralf


----------



## PoliceCar (18. August 2011)

Termin für Montag ist on.

Schaun mer mal wie's läuft ...


----------



## sigi z (18. August 2011)

Hi PC,

da Du ja jetzt völlig durchtrainiert aus den Bergen zurück bist, wie sieht die Planung am Montag aus? Relaxend, dem Fred und somit Alter entsprechend oder haben wir wieder die "jungen" Wilden dabei, die das Tempo dann eher vorgeben ??  

Sollte der Wettergott mitspielen, werde ich mich dann fürs Biken entscheiden !!

@Heiner,
bist im Urlaub oder sthet dem Biken sonst was im Weg. Wetter soll ja okay sein und wenn ich dabei bin, brauchst Du Dir wegen dem Tempo keine Sorgen zu machen 

Bis Montag denne
LG Sigi


----------



## PoliceCar (18. August 2011)

sigi z schrieb:


> Hi PC,
> 
> da Du ja jetzt völlig durchtrainiert aus den Bergen zurück bist, wie sieht die Planung am Montag aus? Relaxend, dem Fred und somit Alter entsprechend oder haben wir wieder die "jungen" Wilden dabei, die das Tempo dann eher vorgeben ??
> ...
> ...


 
Hi Sigi!
Das wäre ja toll, wenn Du mitfahren würdest! 

Nein, dem schleichend höheren Tempo hatte ich ja bereits Paroli angesagt und wie ich hier zu Hause feststellen musste, hat das Bergtraining fast nix gebracht ... 
Wir werden definitiv Fredgerecht unterwegs sein! Unserem Heiner dürfte das auch sehr recht sein.

Bis Montag,
Gruß Ralf


----------



## 2RaFa (18. August 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Wir werden definitiv Fredgerecht unterwegs sein! Unserem Heiner dürfte das auch sehr recht sein.
> Bis Montag,
> Gruß Ralf



Wie nett, dass Ihr an mich denkt!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wenn Wetter und Tagesform stimmen bin ich gerne mal wieder dabei!


----------



## PoliceCar (21. August 2011)

So Loite,
Wetter wird morgen wohl ganz nett.
Dann sollte das wohl eine relaxte Runde werden ... 

Einkehr wird bei mir etwas knapp. Schaun mer mal.

Gruß.


----------



## 2RaFa (22. August 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So Loite,
> Wetter wird morgen wohl ganz nett.
> Dann sollte das wohl eine relaxte Runde werden ...
> 
> ...


hallo PC,
wenn es wie die letzten Male über den Bhf. Forsbach geht, werde ich ab dort gegen 18:30 dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (22. August 2011)

So sieht's derzeit aus :







Daher habe ich die Tour auf morgen verschoben. Wer mitfährt, meldet sich an, bzw. bleibt angemeldet. Die Anderen tragen sich halt wieder aus.
Sorry, aber seit meinem Urlaub endet hier jede Ausfahrt mit nassen Füßen ... Echt ätzend das ...


----------



## sigi z (22. August 2011)

Hi PC,
habe das Wetterradar auch schon beobachtet - sieht ja nicht berauschend aus, um nicht zu sagen besch.... !!
Morgen leider nicht möglich - pers. Date !
Wünsche Euch daher besseres Wetter und fahrt ein paar KM für mich mit.
Gruß und vllt. bis nächste Woche, sollte der Wettergott mitspielen
Sigi


----------



## kaberle (22. August 2011)

Hi Sigi,

wir werden morgen bei trockenem Wetter die Tour genießen und an Dich denken. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hi PC,

die Terminverschiebung ist auch in meinem Sinne, bin heute schon nass geworden. Hoffentlich ists morgen besser 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Grüße an alle
Klaus


----------



## PoliceCar (23. August 2011)

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

bin eben mal mit dem Brötchenrad kurz in den Wald gefahren. Der Boden ist wohl derzeit nicht fähig weiteres Wasser aufzunehmen. Das Gewitter letzte Nacht war wohl zu heftig. Und das, was da noch zu kommen scheint ist eher nicht dazu angetan die Tour heute Abend durchzuziehen. Es könnte gut gehen, muß aber nicht ...
Daher sage ich schweren Herzens ab und vertröste auf nächste Woche. 

Bis dann,
Gruß Ralf


----------



## PoliceCar (29. August 2011)

Nä lev Lück, wat wor dat hück en schön Tour ... 

Völlig relaxt durchstreiften ein paar (meist) alte Kerls den KöFo. So muß dat!  Irgendwie erinnerte mich das an lange vergangene Zeiten. Strecke und Tempo waren wirklich identisch.

Als besonderes Highlight: Es besuchten uns am Start in Brück Herr und Frau Karl Karbu ... Schön lieber Karl, dass Du wieder auf dem Damm bist! 

Heiners Polter haben wir natürlich auch besucht. Viel war ja nicht mehr da. Hat er wohl viel geheizt unser Heiner ... :





Nur der Fotograf fehlt ...


----------



## PoliceCar (30. August 2011)

Mal 'ne Frage in die Runde: Am *Sonntag dem 04.09.* ist die Vulkaneifel-CTF in Mayen. Ich habe mich heute dazu entschlossen dort mitzufahren.
Hat ggf. sonst noch jemand Lust? Starten wollte ich dort um 9:00h. D. h. Abfahrt in Köln um 7:30h ... 
Die Strecken kenne ich gut. Es ist eher wenig trailig und geht mehr auf schnellen Schotterwegen. Technik ist wegen schneller Kurven trotzdem angesagt. Wenn die mittlere Distanz angepeilt ist, kämen rund 1000 Hm zusammen.

Gruß Ralf

PS: Diesen Termin hier am 25.09. in Prüm stelle ich mir auch ganz interessant vor ...


----------



## Frankie Cologne (5. September 2011)

Tach zusammen - hat der Guide heute vielleicht Lust die Wahner Heide in die Tour einzubauen ? Wäre doch mal was...


----------



## sigi z (5. September 2011)

HI PC,
da ich heute Nachmittag noch einen Termin habe, werde ich kurzfristig entscheiden, ob ich es noch schaffe am Start zu erscheinen oder nicht . Wettermäßig sollte es ja kein Problem werden, ausser warme Sachen dabeihaben 

Gruß und vllt. bis später
Sigi


----------



## sigi z (5. September 2011)

Nochmal ich,
bin dabei
Bis gleich
Sigi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (5. September 2011)

Hi,

ich denke wir machen heute rein Königsforst. Bekannte Strecken, die vielleicht etwas anders gemischt sind. Alles ganz easy, vielleicht auch extra easy für mich. Bin die letzten Tage zu viel gefahren ...

Wahner Heide nur gegen Androhung körperlicher Gewalt ...
Sand und Pfützenslalom sind in Kombination mit fehlenden Höhenmetern so gar nicht mein Ding ...


----------



## sigi z (5. September 2011)

PC,

wohl dem, der so was schreibt - alles gaaaanz easy, natürlich auch extra easy, guter Vorschlag, damit ich's auch überleb !!

der Sigi


----------



## Frankie Cologne (5. September 2011)

okidoki - aber 300 HM bekommste auf der WH mit angrenzendem Militärgebiet und Rund um Altenrath aber gaaanz locker zusammen...egal, dann wieder Köfo


----------



## sigi z (6. September 2011)

Danke an die Guides Ralf und Ralf,

war ne schöne (manchmal auch ganz easy) Tour. 
So machts Spaß
Fortsetzung nächste Woche ??!! Hoffe, dass alle gestern Anwesenden dann auch dabei sind.

@ Heiner:

haben Dich vermisst, oder bist Du schon wieder auf Tour ???!!

Gruß Sigi


----------



## PoliceCar (6. September 2011)

sigi z schrieb:


> ... war ne schöne (manchmal auch ganz easy) Tour.
> So machts Spaß
> Fortsetzung nächste Woche ??!! ...


 
Na, dann hier mal das passende Wackelfoto :





... und da wir gestern über Trails in den Chiemgauer Alpen gesprochen haben ... ja, die gibt's. Man muß nur wissen wo. 
Daher hier nur mal eine Schotterdownhillimpression. Bei 2'24" bin ich übrigens um ein Haar aus der Kurve geflogen. Das war bei etwa 50 km/h schon "aufregend". 

http://youtu.be/2_HweVGoQCM

Nächste Woche ggf. Hardt? Ralf, könntest Du das dann im "easy going Stil" guiden?


----------



## Konfuzius (6. September 2011)

Und hier noch mal in scharf... 






Und die Meute auf dem "neuen" Trail:








PoliceCar schrieb:


> Nächste Woche ggf. Hardt? Ralf, könntest Du das dann im "easy going Stil" guiden?



Wenn nix dazwischen kommt, werd ich mich um eine "stilechte" Tour bemühen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver111182 (6. September 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Und die Meute auf dem "neuen" Trail:



Ist der im KöFo? Wo ist der denn ungefähr? Vielleicht bin ich ja nur blind und erkenne ihn nicht.

Sonst am Montag mal kurz erklären, falls die Kunden mich früh genug weglassen


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (7. September 2011)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Ist der im KöFo? Wo ist der denn ungefähr? Vielleicht bin ich ja nur blind und erkenne ihn nicht.
> 
> Sonst am Montag mal kurz erklären, falls die Kunden mich früh genug weglassen



die Strecke ging wohl rund um Forsbach. Erkenne den Trail auch nicht.
Mein Papa war wohl nur froh das er hinten gefahren ist

Er wills aber ja auch nicht einsehen das ne versenkbare Sattelstütze vorteile bietet.

(Ich hoffe ich bin demnächst auch mal wieder dabei)


----------



## PoliceCar (7. September 2011)

BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> (Ich hoffe ich bin demnächst auch mal wieder dabei)


... ja! 



BjörnUpDaHill schrieb:


> Er wills aber ja auch nicht einsehen das ne versenkbare Sattelstütze vorteile bietet.


... schau mal auf meinen Benutzertitel: "Stütze immer ..." 


Schwer zu erklären wo der Trail ist. Halt im weiteren Umfeld der Röhren. Zeigen wir Dir demnächst.


----------



## ultra2 (7. September 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... ja!
> 
> 
> ... schau mal auf meinen Benutzertitel: "Stütze immer ..."



Für die einen ist sie oben für die anderen... Alles eine Frage der Beinlänge.


----------



## PoliceCar (7. September 2011)

Klein und wacker baut den Acker ... 


_Nie vergesse ich die erstaunten Gesichter, wie ich letztes Jahr mit "Stütze oben" völlig entspannt den Termalzo runter bin._


----------



## Frankie Cologne (12. September 2011)

Tacho zusammen. Findet heute nix statt? 
Bin gerade dabei mich zu motivieren und finde keinen Termin... :-(((


----------



## PoliceCar (12. September 2011)

Termin war bis gestern abend on. Allerdings hatte sich niemand angemeldet. Demotiviert durch das Regenwetter und eine samstägliche Schlammrunde habe ich mich aber entschlossen die heutige Runde zu canceln. Ralf habe ich auch informiert, da er ja ggf. den Hardtguide gemacht hätte. Es war ihm nicht unrecht, so wie mir.

_Aus lauter Wetterfrust habe ich mich gestern mal wieder Renovierungsarbeiten hingegeben (eigentlich wie jeden Herbst) und die möchte ich dann heute abend erledigt wissen._ Hat ja auch was Schönes wenn die Bude wieder neu ist ...


----------



## hsw (12. September 2011)

Schade, ich hatte mich auf die Hardt gefreut. :-(


----------



## BikePotato (12. September 2011)

Wollte mich mal wieder zurückmelden. Hatte auch auf den heutigen Termin gehofft. Hardt wäre sehr willkommen gewesen. Bei mir ist aber statt Wellness zur Zeit Illness angesagt. Schade ...


----------



## Konfuzius (12. September 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Tacho zusammen. Findet heute nix statt?
> Bin gerade dabei mich zu motivieren und finde keinen Termin... :-(((



@Frankie Cologne: Nicht, dass es hinterher wieder heißt, es hätte Dir keiner was gesagt: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8700507#post8700507

Waren übrigens eben etwas später doch noch eine kurze Runde in der Hardt drehen.
Es ist gar nicht so matschig, wie befürchtet nach dem gestrigen Regen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankie Cologne (12. September 2011)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> @Frankie Cologne: Nicht, dass es hinterher wieder heißt, es hätte Dir keiner was gesagt:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8700507#post8700507
> 
> Waren übrigens eben etwas später doch noch eine kurze Runde in der Hardt drehen.
> Es ist gar nicht so matschig, wie befürchtet nach dem gestrigen Regen!



Konfuzius, Du bist der Beste - danke für die Extra-Einladung !
Lust hab ich auf alle Fälle, hab aber keine Ahnung wie ich dahin kommen soll. Bike passt nicht in meinen Wagen und mit Bus/Bahn fahre ich mit 3x Umsteigen fast 2 Stunden. Du bietest nicht zufällig Shuttleservice gegen Bares an?? ;-)


----------



## PoliceCar (13. September 2011)

Frankie, ich bin zur letzten Veranstaltung von Köln aus mit'm Rad dort hingefahren. Das sollte von Dir aus nicht wirklich weiter sein. Einfach einen Riegel mehr einstecken, dann geht das. *Es lohnt sich wirklich!* 

Ich kann leider nicht, da ich am Tag vorher bis spät in die Nacht unterwegs bin ... 

Allen Teilnehmern viel Spaß da!


----------



## Konfuzius (14. September 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Du bietest nicht zufällig Shuttleservice gegen Bares an?? ;-)



Wenn, dann unbar 
Aber leider passt in mein Auto nur ein Rad 
Vielleicht findet sich eine andere Mitfahrgelegenheit unter den Teilnehmern?


----------



## sigi z (18. September 2011)

@ PC,
wie sieht's aus morgen ?? Termin ??? 
Nicht das es wieder heißt, keiner hat sich angemeldet !!! Und das Wetter scheint nach den Voraussagen nicht mal so schlecht zu werden!!
Also ?????????????? 
Gruß
Sigi ( der mit dem Anschluß kämpft)


----------



## hsw (18. September 2011)

Bei gutem Wetter (d.h. kein Regen wenn ich mein Fahrrad ins Auto einlade ) würde ich auch kommen.

Gruß Heike


----------



## Frankie Cologne (18. September 2011)

Hab mir leider nen geschäftlichen Termin gemacht und schaffe es nicht pünktlich. Viel Spass den anderen


----------



## PoliceCar (18. September 2011)

So, bin gerade nach Hause gekommen. Termin ist on. Also, schnell anmelden.


----------



## sigi z (19. September 2011)

Hi PC,
fahren wir trotz des Dauerregens in der Nacht ?? Wird es ne Schlammschlacht ??
Gruß Sigi


----------



## i-men (19. September 2011)

Bin leider nicht dabei, habe Nase.
Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigi z (19. September 2011)

Hallo Ingo,
besser Nase als Rücken , geht schneller vorbei.
Trotzdem gute Besserung !!!
Gruß Sigi


----------



## PoliceCar (19. September 2011)

Ja, das wird lustig heute abend. Durch jedes Matschloch werdet ihr geschleift. - Ihr habt es so gewollt! 



O.k., schaun mer mal. Wenn wir den Bahnhof nicht anfahren, drehen wir den Kreisel ein wenig anders. Ich habe den festen Willen mein Bike anschließend nicht putzen zu müssen ...


----------



## kaberle (19. September 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> O.k., schaun mer mal. Wenn wir den Bahnhof nicht anfahren, drehen wir den Kreisel ein wenig anders. Ich habe den festen Willen mein Bike anschließend nicht putzen zu müssen ...


 
Tolle Einstellung, kann ich nur teilen


----------



## hsw (19. September 2011)

Ihr wollt aber doch keine Asphaltrunde drehen???
Dann komme ich nicht, das kann ich auch bei mir...


----------



## PoliceCar (19. September 2011)

hsw schrieb:


> Ihr wollt aber doch keine Asphaltrunde drehen???
> Dann komme ich nicht, das kann ich auch bei mir...


 
Nein! Heute wird Mauntenbaik gefahren. Kein Rennrad! 
Wir suchen uns halt matschfreie Trails ...


----------



## PoliceCar (19. September 2011)

Dank an die vier RiderInnen. Das war eine runder Runde. Uphills mitunter ein wenig tricky ...
Und - ohne Licht läuft nix mehr. Endlich wieder N8riden! 

@ Heike: Schmiermittel nehme ich das hier. 
Zwischendurch dann immer mal wieder das hier ... auch
... wobei Ersteres wirklich keinen Schmutz anzieht und seidig läuft.

@ Dieter: Du bekommst die Liste noch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigi z (20. September 2011)

Dank an den Guide, der es aber leider nicht geschafft hat (wie vorhergesagt), dass die Räder nicht geputzt werden müssen.
War wieder eine schöne Runde mit 30 km und knappen 400 HM (für mich ausreichend).

Hoffen wir mal auf noch fahrbares Wetter nächsten Montag und natürlich mit frisch geputzten und gewarteten Bikes, ne PC !!.

LG vom tail light (hört sich besser an als Schlusslicht) 
Sigi


----------



## hsw (20. September 2011)

@ Ralf: Danke für den link. 
@Sigi: Und ich dachte Du wärst ganz Kavalier gewesen und hättest mich extra nicht im Dunkeln hinten fahren lassen wollen.


----------



## kaberle (20. September 2011)

Dank an die vier RiderInnen. Das war eine runder Runde. Uphills mitunter ein wenig tricky ...
Und - ohne Licht läuft nix mehr. Endlich wieder N8riden! 

Leider blieb es nicht so gemütlich, wie zu Beginn der Runde. Die folgenden Uphills waren wirklich tricky. 
Trotzem war es ein schöner runder Abend. Auch meinen Dank an den Guide. 
Übrigens habe ich wohl wieder mal kein Schlammloch ausgelassen. Mein Bike musste geduscht und getrocknet werden. 
Für nächsten Montag melde ich mich bereits ab. 
viele Grüße 
Klaus


----------



## sigi z (21. September 2011)

@Heike,
natürlich ganz der Kavalier - obwohl, wenn ich mich so richtig dran erinnere (denk bitte an mein Alter!!) war die Luft doch schon recht dünn, um an Dir vorbeiziegen zu wollen/können. Somit also, immer schön hinten bleiben, damit wir keinen verlieren.
Dann bis Montag !!??

LG Sigi


----------



## 2RaFa (21. September 2011)

sigi z schrieb:


> Dann bis Montag !!??
> 
> LG Sigi


Hallo Sigi, hallo Oldies,
wie Sigi schon rausgefunden hat, habe ich mich für 5 Wochen (sofern die Gesundheit mitspielt) Richtung Kurdistan abgesetzt. Derzeit warte ich in Alexandroupolis auf meine potenziellen Mitfahrer; denn ab hier werde ich den geschützten Raum (meinen Bus) verlassen und für die nächsten 3-4 Wochen aufs Bike (so eines mit einem Boxer zwischen den Beinen) umsteigen.
Habt Spass in Wald und Pfützen - und dass Ihr schön eure Räder putzt!


----------



## PoliceCar (24. September 2011)

2RaFa schrieb:


> Hallo Sigi, hallo Oldies,
> wie Sigi schon rausgefunden hat, habe ich mich für 5 Wochen (sofern die Gesundheit mitspielt) Richtung Kurdistan abgesetzt. Derzeit warte ich in Alexandroupolis auf meine potenziellen Mitfahrer; denn ab hier werde ich den geschützten Raum (meinen Bus) verlassen und für die nächsten 3-4 Wochen aufs Bike (so eines mit einem Boxer zwischen den Beinen) umsteigen.
> Habt Spass in Wald und Pfützen - und dass Ihr schön eure Räder putzt!


 
Hallo Heiner, viel Spaß auf der Tour! 
BTW: Wie hast Du den Hund ins Rahmendreieck bekommen ... 

@all: Das Wetter sollte genutzt werden! Temin für Montag ist on.

Morgen bin ich übrigens hier. Sollte bei dem Wetter extrem goil werden ...


----------



## Canyo1 (25. September 2011)

Komme Morgen mit einem geputzen Bike und hoffe nach einer schönen Fahrt nicht wieder die Waschmaschiene anwerfen zu müssen. 
Gruss Dieter


----------



## PoliceCar (26. September 2011)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> Komme Morgen mit einem *geputzen Bike* und hoffe nach einer schönen Fahrt nicht wieder die Waschmaschiene anwerfen zu müssen.
> Gruss Dieter


 
Das ist mehr als löblich und gibt mir das deutliche Gefühl, dass wir uns in sterilem Umfeld bewegen ... 

Mittlerweile habe ich zwei _dreckelige_ Fahrräder in der Garage. Trotz des schönen Wetters war die gestrige Tour in Prüm mitunter ein wenig muddy. Ich bring' heute das Sauberere mit. Geputzt wird dann im März ...


----------



## hsw (26. September 2011)

Habe es heute leider nicht geschafft. Und das bei dem Wetter...

Wie sieht das bei euch Rentnern eigentlich mal mit einem Termin am frühen Nachmittag aus??? So nach dem Essen?
Ihr habt doch sonst nix zu tun 

Gruß
Heike


----------



## ultra2 (26. September 2011)

hsw schrieb:


> ...
> Ihr habt doch sonst nix zu tun
> 
> Gruß
> Heike



Heike, Heike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (26. September 2011)

hsw schrieb:


> Habe es heute leider nicht geschafft. Und das bei dem Wetter...
> 
> Wie sieht das bei euch Rentnern eigentlich mal mit einem Termin am frühen Nachmittag aus??? So nach dem Essen?
> Ihr habt doch sonst nix zu tun
> ...


Hehehe, nur weil Du es heute nicht geschafft hast, mußt Du ja nicht gleich alles in Frage stellen und mit neuen Ideen kommen. In unserem Alter wechselt man die Pferde nicht mehr so schnell ...
Trotzdem: Schade, dass Du nicht dabei warst ... 

Wir haben heute eine kleine Tour gemacht. Einfach mal den KöFo durchkreuzt ... 




... mit einer gar grimmigen Gang ...




Natürlich wieder Wacklebilder in Bestform. Dieter, hast Du ggf. ein paar lieblichere Bildchen?


----------



## Frankie Cologne (26. September 2011)

Feine Tour wie immer...


----------



## Frankie Cologne (26. September 2011)

MEN AT WORK??


----------



## Frankie Cologne (26. September 2011)

ODER DOCH NUR DIE NEUEN TELETUBBIES ??


----------



## Hallowach (27. September 2011)

Ja, es war ein schöne Tour. Man glaubt ja gar nicht wie schnell man mit wenig Licht einen Wurzeltrail fahren kann 
Gut das auf der Grube Lüderich dann auch zwei Kumpel mit Grubenlampen dabei waren (siehe Foto) Hahahaha


----------



## MTB-Kao (27. September 2011)

Ich war ganz überrascht, die Ü50er am Lüderich zu treffen. Da hat euch Ralf aber ordentlich gescheucht. Ich hoffe, er hat euch nicht die "Männerauffahrt" hochgetrieben


----------



## BikePotato (27. September 2011)

hsw schrieb:


> Habe es heute leider nicht geschafft. Und das bei dem Wetter...
> 
> Wie sieht das bei euch Rentnern eigentlich mal mit einem Termin am frühen Nachmittag aus??? So nach dem Essen?
> Ihr habt doch sonst nix zu tun
> ...


 
Spalterin! HAST JEDENFALLS WIRKLICH WAS VERPASST!



MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Ich war ganz überrascht, die Ü50er am Lüderich zu treffen. Da hat euch Ralf aber ordentlich gescheucht. Ich hoffe, er hat euch nicht die "Männerauffahrt" hochgetrieben


 
Das Wort hat doch gestern irgendwer benutzt ...  Zurück wars jedenfalls der "Königsweg" 

Schöne Tour!

@Frank und Dieter: 03.10. ginge für mich i. O., so ab 11.00 Uhr 2-3 Stunden oder eben abends zur gewohnten Zeit? Stellt Ihr was ein?


----------



## sigi z (27. September 2011)

@HSW
nicht alle habens schon zum Rentnerdasein geschafft. Sage nur 1 Jahr 2 Monate und 3 Tage  . Schade, dass Du es gestern nicht geschafft hast.

@ die Mitbiker
war eine schöne aber auch für Männer meines Alters schon ne heftige Tour (besonders für mich) - 30 km und 500 HM mit 2 Std 30 min Fahrtzeit. .
Und ich weiß jetzt auch, dass es zum Gipfelkreuz nach unten geht 

@PC 
Hut ab zur Vorgabe: brauchten die Bikes nicht zu putzen !

Nächster Montag ist Feier - und somit Familien- und Ausruhtag !!

Gruß Sigi
der, der am Berg immer keucht !  

@ Heiner im Türkenland: wann kommst Du zurück und fährst wieder mit, dann bin ich nicht immer der einzige Bremser


----------



## Hallowach (27. September 2011)

Vor dem Gipfelkreuz .......





war rechts noch das vergrabene U-Boot zu sehen.








Tatsächlich handelt es sich bei dem rostigen Turm um den Notausstieg aus  dem Bunker. Heute hat man darin eine Mariengrotte eingerichtet.

Mehr dazu:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bunker_Steinenbrück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankie Cologne (27. September 2011)

@BikePotato: sorry, mir ist glatt dein richtiger Name abhanden gekommen...

Also Montag 11 Uhr für max. 3 Stündchen würde für mich passen...so steht dann im Anschluss Familie auf dem Programm. 

@Dieter: passt dir 11 Uhr auch?

Ich stelle gerne was ein. Würde gerne ne softere Runde mit ca. 35 KM / bei max. 400 HM fahren.  

Ungefähr meine Hausrunde inkl. Wahner Heide. Interessiert ?
Vielleicht wollen ja noch weitere mit?







_____________________________
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PoliceCar (27. September 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Würde gerne *ne softere Runde* mit ca. 35 KM / bei max. 400 HM fahren.


 
... wie bitte interpretiere ich das denn jetzt ... 
Ich kann auch noch softer ...


----------



## Frankie Cologne (27. September 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... wie bitte interpretiere ich das denn jetzt ...
> Ich kann auch noch softer ...



Nunja, sollte heissen softere Runde als möglicherweise von den ganzen Bergziegen hier erwartet oder gewünscht?! 

Also keine Sorge PC - deine Touren sind soft genug )


----------



## sigi z (28. September 2011)

@ PC

Du kannst softer ???????????????????????????????????????????????????
Beweis mir's !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

der Sigi


----------



## BikePotato (28. September 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Ich stelle gerne was ein. Würde gerne ne softere Runde mit ca. 35 KM / bei max. 400 HM fahren.
> 
> Ungefähr meine Hausrunde inkl. Wahner Heide. Interessiert ?


 
Hallo Frank,

jau, gerne. Wo wäre denn ein sinnvoller Einstieg für die Tour? Dieter käme ja mit dem Auto (und ich je nach dem evtl. auch).

Wie wär's mit einem Abstecher zum Hoh-Chi-Minh-Pfad? Ist von Lohmar aus gut erreichbar (natürlich nur, wenn nicht zu viel Sand aus der Wahner Heide im Getriebe ist ... )

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Frankie Cologne (28. September 2011)

BikePotato schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> jau, gerne. Wo wäre denn ein sinnvoller Einstieg für die Tour? Dieter käme ja mit dem Auto (und ich je nach dem evtl. auch).
> 
> ...



Also parken und Auto abstellen könnte man gut auf dem Parkplatz vom Netto-Supermarkt auf der Kölner Strasse/neben Auto Stein und der Aral Tankstelle. 

Da wir ja im Uhrzeigersinn fahren, liegt die Wahner Heide ja nach dem HCM sollte also passen wenn der Wunsch besteht 

Und Michael, du willst wirklich von Forsbach aus dahin (2.4 km) mit dem Auto fahren?! ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikePotato (28. September 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Also parken und Auto abstellen könnte man gut auf dem Parkplatz vom Netto-Supermarkt auf der Kölner Strasse/neben Auto Stein und der Aral Tankstelle.
> 
> Und Michael, du willst wirklich von Forsbach aus dahin (2.4 km) mit dem Auto fahren?! ;-)


 
Kann Dich gerne ein Stück mitnehmen ... 

Ne, Aral-Tankstelle passt gut und die Trails bis dahin möchte ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen 

@Dieter: der HCM wäre sicher nett mit dem Enduro. Die breiten Schlappen sind bestimmt auch im Sand der Wahnder Heide von Vorteil. "Sand im Getriebe" hätte dann allerdings eine ganz eigene Bedeutung ...


----------



## Hallowach (28. September 2011)

BikePotato schrieb:


> Kann Dich gerne ein Stück mitnehmen ...
> 
> Ne, Aral-Tankstelle passt gut und die Trails bis dahin möchte ich mir natürlich nicht entgehen lassen
> 
> @Dieter: der HCM wäre sicher nett mit dem Enduro. Die breiten Schlappen sind bestimmt auch im Sand der Wahnder Heide von Vorteil. "Sand im Getriebe" hätte dann allerdings eine ganz eigene Bedeutung ...



Das Wort "IMPOSANT" muss dann auch völlig neu bewertet und geschrieben werden...


----------



## Canyo1 (28. September 2011)

Melde mich erst heute,  habe gestern eine schöne Tour durch die Ville gemacht.
Die Montagstour war wieder Spitze auch die 300 HM ( oder waren es doch ein paar mehr Ralf ? ) haben wir locker in den 2 1/2 Stunden überwunden.
Die Frage nach besseren Bildern muss ich leider verneinen,auch meine sind nicht gut.
Aber wir üben das noch.

Gruss Dieter


----------



## Canyo1 (28. September 2011)

Hallo Frank hallo Michael,
der Termin 03.10  11Uhr auf den Parkplatz Netto Supermarkt ist OK.
Mit welchem Rad ich fahre überlege ich noch.

Gruss Dieter


----------



## BikePotato (28. September 2011)

Hallowach schrieb:


> Das Wort "IMPOSANT" muss dann auch völlig neu bewertet und geschrieben werden...


 
Also Wundsalbe einstecken ...  Solange man aber nicht über im Sand liegende Sprengmittel fährt, darf man wohl hoffen, im Sattel zu bleiben


----------



## Frankie Cologne (28. September 2011)

Hier ist übrigens der eingetragene Termin für den kommenden Feiertag 03.10.2011 - für alle die Zeit und Lust haben 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12288


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Hier ist übrigens der eingetragene Termin für den kommenden Feiertag 03.10.2011 - für alle die Zeit und Lust haben
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12288




Hmmmm fast mein Vorgarten ....das könnte ich mir überlegen teile mitzufahren


----------



## Frankie Cologne (28. September 2011)

Nur zu


----------



## kaberle (28. September 2011)

hsw schrieb:


> Habe es heute leider nicht geschafft. Und das bei dem Wetter...
> 
> Wie sieht das bei euch Rentnern eigentlich mal mit einem Termin am frühen Nachmittag aus??? So nach dem Essen?
> Ihr habt doch sonst nix zu tun
> ...


 
ob wir Rentner sonst nichts zu tun haben, darüber müssen wir uns bei passender Gelegenheit mal unterhalten. Grundsätzlich bin ich aber flexibel und für eine nachmittägliche Tour sicher aufgeschlossen.
Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Canyo1 (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Frank,
deinen Einstand Tourguido hast Du mit Bravour bestanden.
Es war eine tolle Tour die viel Spass und Freude gemacht hat.
Auch ein dankeschön an die Mitfahrer ,die zum ersten mal bei Königsforst
50+ mitgefahren sind.

Gruss Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver111182 (3. Oktober 2011)

So, nach einem kurzen Erholungsschläfchen wieder alles bestens.
Danke für die nette Tour, endlich mal zum HCM gekommen. Waren bei mir am Ende 69km.

Wusste gar nicht mehr, wie steil der Alte Bahndamm ist


----------



## Frankie Cologne (3. Oktober 2011)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> deinen Einstand Tourguido hast Du mit Bravour bestanden.
> Es war eine tolle Tour die viel Spass und Freude gemacht hat.
> Auch ein dankeschön an die Mitfahrer ,die zum ersten mal bei Königsforst
> ...



Danke danke danke. Freut mich sehr wenn's gefallen hat  können wir bei Bedarf gerne wiederholen...


----------



## mattin (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Frank!
Danke fürs Guiden! 
Und hier noch das Foto:





Schöne Grüße,
mattin


----------



## Frankie Cologne (3. Oktober 2011)

Danke für das schöne Photo von der heutigen Gruppe ! 
Hattest du auch Fotos von unterwegs gemacht ?


----------



## mattin (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,
nur das hier:





Ist halt nur ein Handy.
Gruß
M.


----------



## Kettenfresser (3. Oktober 2011)

ohh das man so nah an den Flughafen kommt wusste ich gar nicht.


----------



## BikePotato (3. Oktober 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Danke danke danke. Freut mich sehr wenn's gefallen hat  können wir bei Bedarf gerne wiederholen...


 
Jau, hat mir gut gefallen, gerne wieder.

@PC: Sand- und Pfützenslalom in der Wahner Heide hatte durchaus Flow . 

Die Tourdaten ohne An- und Abfahrt:



















Mein Tacho zeigte allerdings einen Schnitt von etwa 16,5 km/h an. Insgesamt hatte ich mit An- und Abfahrt 58,5 km / 550 Hm auf der Uhr.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Frankie Cologne (3. Oktober 2011)

mattin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> nur das hier:
> 
> 
> ...



das Handy macht direkt Kollagen? Das ist ja super


----------



## Ommer (5. Oktober 2011)

mattin schrieb:


> Hallo Frank!
> Danke fürs Guiden!
> Und hier noch das Foto:
> 
> ...




Wow!!!
Da sind scheinbar mehr als 500 Jahre unterwegs gewesen .


Gruß
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hallowach (5. Oktober 2011)

Ommer schrieb:


> Wow!!!
> Da sind scheinbar mehr als 500 Jahre unterwegs gewesen .
> 
> 
> ...




Dafür sieht dann Rad aus, als wenn schon 500 Jahre alt wäre (siehe Deine Gallerie).

Muhahahaha


----------



## Frankie Cologne (5. Oktober 2011)

Ommer schrieb:


> Wow!!!
> Da sind scheinbar mehr als 500 Jahre unterwegs gewesen .
> 
> 
> ...



Stehe wohl auf der Leitung - wovon sprichst Du ??


----------



## Ommer (5. Oktober 2011)

Hallowach schrieb:


> Dafür sieht dann Rad aus, als wenn schon 500 Jahre alt wäre (siehe Deine Gallerie).
> 
> Muhahahaha




Welches meinst du, das rote oder das blaue?

Beide sind zusammen 16 Jahre alt. 

Außerdem hab ich noch ein blau-rotes von 1991 und ein rot-blaues von 1994. 
Alle fahren gut; ob dein Billigbike so lange hält......? 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Ommer (5. Oktober 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Stehe wohl auf der Leitung - wovon sprichst Du ??



Nun, wir sind hier bei Königsforst 50+only.
Auf dem Bild sind 9 Personen, nehmen wir den Fotografen dazu, sind es 10. Multiplizieren wir 10 mit 50, ergibt das 500.

Sollten aber bei der Tour, wie mir bei näherer Betrachtung scheint, jüngere mitgemacht haben, stimmt meine Berechnung nicht. 


Gruß
Achim


----------



## Canyo1 (5. Oktober 2011)

Deine Rechnung geht nicht auf,ich alleine habe schon 65 auf den Buckel
und der Fotograf war nette Dame aus der Wahner Heide.
Auch deine vier Oldies haben mein Alter noch nicht erreicht.
Gruss Dieter


----------



## Frankie Cologne (5. Oktober 2011)

@Ommer

Deine Beobachtungsgabe über die vermuteten Lebensjährchen der Teilnehmer kannste ja bis zm nächsten Bild eventuell noch etwas optimieren - genauso wie überflüssige abfällige Bemerkungen über "Billigbikes" der anderen Biker hier...  Jeder einfach nach seinem Gusto!

Falls Du als "Oldie-Bike-Liebhaber" aber in den letzten Jahren mal nach den aktuellen Preisen für Bikes geschaut hast, weißt Du dass es billig nur noch im Baumarkt gibt...

Nix für ungut ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (6. Oktober 2011)

Öhöm, ... ich darf hier mal ein wenig glätten.
Der werte Herr Ommer ist hier eines der wenigen Biker Urgesteine und hat seinerzeit sogar den KöFo-Ehrenverdienstorden verliehen bekommen. Leider hat er dann ein "L" nach Lindlar entführt und ward nicht mehr gesehen. Präsent ist er aber immer noch und ich habe nur die besten Erinnerungen an ihn. 

_*Es gibt wirklich gute Gründe ihm besondere Achtung entgegenzubringen!*_

Und ja, ich habe seine augenzwinkernde Bemerkung sofort verstanden und auch ich lege Wert darauf, diesen Fred seiner ursprünglichen Intention zu verpflichten.


----------



## Ommer (6. Oktober 2011)

Vielen Dank, Herr PoliceCar!

Ich sehe, Du hast die Absicht meiner Anmerkungen voll erfasst .

Der Ausdruck "Billigbike" ist natürlich übertrieben und nicht ganz ernst gemeint.

Viel Spaß im Wald
Achim


----------



## sigi z (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Oldies,

nachdem das heutige Wetter ja nicht zum Biken einlädt und ich die nächsten beiden Woche auch verhindert bin, melde ich mich somit für die abendlichen Runden in dieser Wintersaison ab, da im Dunkeln fahren nicht so mein Ding ist !!! Im Hellen losfahren und im Dunkeln ankommen, geht ja noch  aber nur Dunkel, nee muss nicht sein.
Sollte mal am Wochenende tagsüber was geplant sein, bin ich gerne dabei ! 

Nichts desto trotz allen anderen "Dunkelfahrern mit mordsmäßigen Scheinwerfern" viel Spaß und bis zum nächsten Frühjahr. Danke noch mal an die Guides, insbesonders natürlich an PC 

Allzeit sturzfreie Fahrt wünscht Sigi


----------



## Hallowach (10. Oktober 2011)

Soweit ich mit meinen alten Augen sehen kann, ist für heute kein Termin angesetzt. Oder?


----------



## Frankie Cologne (10. Oktober 2011)

Hallowach schrieb:


> Soweit ich mit meinen alten Augen sehen kann, ist für heute kein Termin angesetzt. Oder?



Ich wollte heute ne Runde drehen und sehe es ist nix eingestellt...
Hat denn nochjemand Interesse heute zu fahren ??


----------



## Hallowach (10. Oktober 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Ich wollte heute ne Runde drehen und sehe es ist nix eingestellt...
> Hat denn nochjemand Interesse heute zu fahren ??



Bin immer noch erkältet....deswegen keine Chance.


----------



## PoliceCar (10. Oktober 2011)

Oh ja Leute, ich bin leider krank. Somit heute meinerseits keine Tour.
Das nasse Wetter lässt mich das aber verschmerzen. Die SIT-Tour musste ich gestern leider sausen lassen. Das hat wirklich richtig weh getan ...

Sigi, komm gut über den Winter und im Frühjahr geht's dann frisch gestärkt wieder ran!
N8rides stehen ja in Kürze ausschließlich nur noch an.

Appropos N8rides - Ich habe da einen etwas kühnen Gedanken: Da ich N8rides ja über alles liebe, denke ich nun doch über eine Winterpokalteilnahme nach. Allerdings sollen nur die Dunkelzeiten zählen, bei denen ohne Leuchte nix geht. Das wäre dann außerhalb jeglicher Konkurrenz ..., also ohne den üblichen sich hochschaukelnden Streß. 
Das ist nur mal so als Anregung gedacht. Wer Lust hätte, kann sich ja mal äußern oder Bescheid geben. Ich bilde dann das Team ...


----------



## Enrgy (10. Oktober 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Allerdings sollen nur die Dunkelzeiten zählen, bei denen ohne Leuchte nix geht....



Dann zählen ja auch Ergometereinheiten mit Stirnlampe im lichtlosen Keller, und das sogar tagsüber..


----------



## PoliceCar (10. Oktober 2011)

Enrgy schrieb:


> Dann zählen ja auch Ergometereinheiten mit Stirnlampe im lichtlosen Keller, und das sogar tagsüber..


Hey, von Dir bin ich spritzigere Scherze gewohnt ...
Versuch's noch mal ...


----------



## Oliver111182 (10. Oktober 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Appropos N8rides - Ich habe da einen etwas kühnen Gedanken: Da ich N8rides ja über alles liebe, denke ich nun doch über eine Winterpokalteilnahme nach. Allerdings sollen nur die Dunkelzeiten zählen, bei denen ohne Leuchte nix geht. Das wäre dann außerhalb jeglicher Konkurrenz ..., also ohne den üblichen sich hochschaukelnden Streß.
> Das ist nur mal so als Anregung gedacht. Wer Lust hätte, kann sich ja mal äußern oder Bescheid geben. Ich bilde dann das Team ...



Servus,

wenn ein Platz übrig ist, würde ich mitmachen. Brauch ein wenig Motivation, mich nach dem Büro noch aufs Bike zu setzen. Und einen guten Grund für eine Lampe hab ich dann auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hsw (10. Oktober 2011)

@ PC: Aha, jetzt weiß ih auch, warum Du für einen Nachmittagstermin - im  H e L L e n - nicht zu gewinnen bist!!!!


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Oktober 2011)

hsw schrieb:


> @ PC: Aha, jetzt weiß ih auch, warum Du für einen Nachmittagstermin - im H e L L e n - nicht zu gewinnen bist!!!!


 
Ha, der war gut!  Und ja, da könnte schon was dran sein ...


@Oliver: Schaun mer mal ob sich weitere selbstquälerisch veranlagte Bikers finden ...

Das Team könnte dann *"Team Darkness 50+Cologne"* heißen.
Oder *"Team Götterdämmerung"* (da kann dann auf 50+ verzichtet werden ...)
Oder *"Team DarthVaders"* (hier ist das Tragen von schwarzen Sauerstoffmasken Pflicht ...)
Ach, da gäbe es noch viele Namensideen ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Oktober 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ha, der war gut!  Und ja, da könnte schon was dran sein ...
> 
> 
> @Oliver: Schaun mer mal ob sich weitere selbstquälerisch veranlagte Bikers finden ...
> ...



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atemschutzger%C3%A4t

Anreiz für die dritte Option


----------



## PoliceCar (12. Oktober 2011)

... 

Ich dachte eher [ame="http://www.amazon.de/Rubies-34191-Darth-Vader-Maske/dp/B000ZQ667A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1318416529&sr=8-1"]an so etwas[/ame]. Sieht irgendwie lieblicher aus. Nicht so streng technisch ...


----------



## Delgado (12. Oktober 2011)

Gibt's eigentlich irgendwas was amazon nicht verkauft?


----------



## Delgado (12. Oktober 2011)

.... außer Poison?


----------



## Canyo1 (23. Oktober 2011)

Hy Ralf

Schade das ich Morgen nicht dabei sein kann, liege mit einer Grippe im Bett.
Wünsche euch aber eine schöne Tour.

Gruss Dieter


----------



## BikePotato (23. Oktober 2011)

Hab's am Samstag wieder versucht, war aber wohl noch zu früh ... 
Euch viel Spaß!

@Dieter: Gute Besserung!


----------



## Frankie Cologne (23. Oktober 2011)

Tach zusammen -schön dass es morgen ne Tour gibt. 

Gibt's eventuell einen Mitfahrer der für diese Tour morgen eine Lchtstarke Lampe verleihen kann ? 

Udo würde gerne mitfahren, hat jedoch gerade erst seine beiden Lampen in Fernost bestellt und ohne Licht geht ja jetzt nix mehr...

Bitte um Info bzw. Hilfe.

Danke Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (23. Oktober 2011)

Dann sehen wir uns morgen!

Den Kranken gute Besserung. Ich habe auch fast drei Wochen auf der Nase gelegen. Der zweistündige Test heute war nicht wirklich zufriedenstellend. Deshalb morgen Slomo.

@Frankie: Nein, habe keine Leuchte übrig. Da muss er wohl lutschen ...


----------



## sigi z (26. Oktober 2011)

was los ???
Kein Bericht, keine (gestochen scharfe) Bilder - oder nicht gefahren ??
Ausgefallen, krank, oder noch unterwegs ?
Fragen über Fragen !!!!!!

Es wartet auf Antworten
der Sigi


----------



## hsw (26. Oktober 2011)

Hier der Kurzbericht von mir: Wir sind alle am Start/Ziel angekommen, obwohl bei Frankie weiß ich es eigentlich nicht wirklich. ;-)
Die Tour war wie immer schön, fast alles trocken und zum großen Glück von PC überwiegend im Dunkeln!!!! Also auch kein Foto mehr.

Gruß Heike

P.S. und Du fährst echt nicht mehr? Bis zum Frühling??


----------



## Frankie Cologne (26. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch gut heim - war jedoch einige Kilometer lang echt ein wenig unheimlich in diesem extrem dunklen Wald. Irgendwie standen überall so leuchtende Augenpaare im Wald


----------



## PoliceCar (26. Oktober 2011)

hsw schrieb:


> Hier der Kurzbericht von mir: Wir sind alle am Start/Ziel angekommen, obwohl bei Frankie weiß ich es eigentlich nicht wirklich. ;-)
> Die Tour war wie immer schön, fast alles trocken und *zum großen Glück von PC überwiegend im Dunkeln!!!!* Also auch kein Foto mehr.
> 
> Gruß Heike
> ...


 
Danke Heike! 
Ja, so ein gepflegter N8ride hat was ... 
Deinem Bericht habe ich nicht wirklich was hinzuzufügen. Ich glaube wir waren 6 Naidraider (?).

@Frankie: An die Augen im dunklen Wald gewöhnt man sich. Interessant wird es, wenn die Wildschweine sich paaren. Die gehen dann durchs Unterholz wie ein Bergepanzer. Wohl dem, der da nicht in der Schußlinie steht.

So etwas kann aber auch im Hellen passieren:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2oymHHyV1M&feature=player_embedded"]Mountain Biker gets taken out by BUCK - CRAZY Footage - Only in Africa      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Frankie Cologne (26. Oktober 2011)

Oh ok. Die Wildschweine spare ich mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sigi z (27. Oktober 2011)

@Heike
Fahren schon - nur kein N8ride !!
Sollte tagsüber am Wochenende mal was geplant sein, dann gerne !!

@ Frankie
gehe doch davon aus, dass bei Deiner Grundbeschleunigiung die Wildschweine keine Chance haben, obwohl die sind schon "sau"schnell  

Gruß Sigi


----------



## Frankie Cologne (28. Oktober 2011)

@sigi: das würde ja bedeuten ich wäre jetzt mittlerweile richtig sau schnell geworden...dein Wort in Gottes Gehörgang


----------



## PoliceCar (29. Oktober 2011)

Montag:


----------



## Frankie Cologne (31. Oktober 2011)

Hallo liebe Gemeinde,

nachdem unser PoliceCar den Termin für heute kurzfristig canceln musste wollte ich kurz nachfragen ob trotzdem jemand heute Abend noch ne Tour plant? Falls ja, bitte kurze Info!

Danke


----------



## Hallowach (31. Oktober 2011)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Montag:



Ist da etwas schief gelaufen? 
Fehler

         Dieser Eintrag existiert nicht.


----------



## i-men (31. Oktober 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Gemeinde,
> 
> nachdem unser PoliceCar den Termin für heute kurzfristig canceln musste wollte ich kurz nachfragen ob trotzdem jemand heute Abend noch ne Tour plant? Falls ja, bitte kurze Info!
> 
> Danke



Bei mir wird es mal wieder ziemlich eng.
glaube im Moment eher nicht.

i-men


----------



## Hallowach (8. November 2011)

Guten Abend,

fährt jemand am Mittwoch (8.11.) ab der bekannten Stelle die bekannten Wege? Ich würde mich anschließen.


----------



## Jerd (16. November 2011)

Na, seit ihr noch aktiv oder sind eure alten Knochen eingerostet?  

Ich kriege wieder einen Abend die Woche kindfrei und kann daher wieder MTB fahren  Wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## Hallowach (16. November 2011)

Hi PoliceCar,
wieso kann ich Dir keine PM schicken?
Bist Du noch aktiv?


----------



## BikePotato (17. November 2011)

Hallowach schrieb:


> Hi PoliceCar,
> wieso kann ich Dir keine PM schicken?
> Bist Du noch aktiv?


 
Schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=170093

Er wird sicher nichts dagegen haben, wenn wir uns für die Zeit seiner offenbar jahreszeitlich bedingten Abstinenz selber organisieren. Allerdings sieht es bei mir in der Woche zur Zeit eher mau aus 
Wie sieht es denn bei Euch Samstags aus?

Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oliver111182 (17. November 2011)

Ich bin für die nächsten Monate raus. Heute vom Doc ein Lauf- und Singletrail-Verbot bekommen 

Also max. Forstautobahnen und noch ein Grund, ein Fully zu kaufen.


Kommt alle gut über den Winter. Ich bin auch aus dem Forum mal länger weg, macht nur depressiv


----------



## Frankie Cologne (17. November 2011)

BikePotato schrieb:


> Schau mal hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/member.php?u=170093
> 
> Er wird sicher nichts dagegen haben, wenn wir uns für die Zeit seiner offenbar jahreszeitlich bedingten Abstinenz selber organisieren. Allerdings sieht es bei mir in der Woche zur Zeit eher mau aus
> Wie sieht es denn bei Euch Samstags aus?
> ...



Ich mag auch Samstage. Weiß nur noch nicht ob es diesen Samstag gehen würde...


----------



## BikePotato (18. November 2011)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Ich mag auch Samstage. Weiß nur noch nicht ob es diesen Samstag gehen würde...



Hab Dir 'ne PN geschickt.


----------



## Jerd (25. November 2011)

Wenn hier keiner mehr fahren will, muss ich das halt übernehmen.

Ich lade daher zur Glühweinrunde am 1.12.2011: Termin hier


----------



## i-men (26. November 2011)

Jerd schrieb:


> Wenn hier keiner mehr fahren will, muss ich das halt übernehmen.
> 
> Ich lade daher zur Glühweinrunde am 1.12.2011: Termin hier





Von wollen kann hier nich die Rede sein.
Bei mir ist die Teilnahme zeitlich immer sehr wackelig, daher kann ich leider im Moment keine Termine anbieten.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (11. Dezember 2011)

Tach zusammen 

Ist für Montag (also Morgen) irgendwas an Tour geplant ? Hier ist es sooo ruhig geworden ...


----------



## hsw (11. Dezember 2011)

Wo ist denn eigentlich PC geblieben????
@PC - Du wolltest doch bei Nacht weiterfahren? So gar kein Lebenszeichen mehr von Dir? Ist was passiert?


----------



## hsw (11. Dezember 2011)

@Gerd -  Was macht Dein Fahrrad? Wieder einsatzbereit? Planst Du diese Woche eine kleine Runde?


----------



## PoliceCar (14. Dezember 2011)

hsw schrieb:


> @PC - Du wolltest doch bei Nacht weiterfahren?


Grundsätzlich ja. Aufgrund kurzfristiger Verlagerung von Schwerpunkten aber zunächst einmal im Winterschlaf.
Bis zum Frühjahr dann ...
Allen ein schönes Fest und einen guten Rutsch! 
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enrgy (14. Dezember 2011)

hsw schrieb:


> Wo ist denn eigentlich PC geblieben????



Wenn er hier nicht schreibt, ist er mit wichtigeren Themen beschäftigt


----------



## Jerd (17. Dezember 2011)

@hsw: Die Reparatur zieht sich, es fehlt im Prinzip nur ein winziger Plastikstopfen, aber: je kleiner je gemeiner. Der ist ziemlich schwer zu bekommen.

Dieses Jahr wird das alles nix mehr, fürchte ich.


----------



## hsw (19. Dezember 2011)

Ohhhh. 
Na bei dem MatschWetter ja nicht ganz so schlimm. ;-)


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2011)

​


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Februar 2012)

Ja danke Renate! Weihnachten war ganz nett. Ist aber wohl auch bald wieder. ^^

So, liebe Loite, die unangenehme Jahreszeit habe ich für andere Dinge genutzt:





Ich sag' Bescheid wann und wo sich das Interessierte anhören können ... 

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich bei den schönen Temperaturen auch mal wieder an meinem Trainingsrückstand gearbeitet und einige schöne frostige Touren im KF gemacht. Wenn das Wetter so bleibt, stelle ich die Tage mal wieder eine Feierabenttour rein.
Dann bitte warm anziehen ...


----------



## PoliceCar (7. Februar 2012)

So, Termin für Montag den 13.02. ist drin.
Aller Voraussicht nach wird es noch frostig sein. Die Tour wird also kurz und ohne Pausen sein. Sozusagen ein schneller Einstieg in die 2012er Saison.
Es wäre schön die winterlich wohlgenährten Gesichter wiederzusehen ... 
Und - der Speck muß weg. Insbesondere meiner ... ^^

Bis Montag 

*Edit:* Termin wegen Schneetreiben, Regen und Glatteisgefahr gekippt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (29. Februar 2012)

Nächster Versuch:

*Rheinrunde Freitag 17:00h *
Eine reine GA1-Runde zum Wiederaufbau der Kondition. Es wird sicher nicht wirklich leicht.

Ganz Wichtig!!!
Sollten bis Fr. 13:30 h keine Anmeldungen vorliegen, ist der Temin hinfällig. Ich starte dann früher, um die Runde im Hellen abzufahren.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (29. Februar 2012)

Wäre gerne mitgefahren - bin jedoch ab Freitag auf Mallorca zum biken...bis bald Kollegen


----------



## hsw (29. Februar 2012)

Wäre ich nicht schon Samstag verabredet, wäre ich auch gerne mitgekommen.
Wie sieht es denn mit Montag aus? Wird es wieder was Regelmäßiges bei gutem Wetter?


----------



## PoliceCar (2. März 2012)

Schönen Urlauf Frank!

Heike, mehr oder weniger regelmäßig. Jeden Montag bekomme ich dieses Jahr voraussichtlich nicht auf die Reihe. Es werden aber trotzdem viele Montagsrunden laufen. 
Allerdings kommenden Montag nicht.

Heute bin ich dann, es gab keine Anmeldungen, alleine gefahren. Eine reine GA1-Tour.
- 75 Km
- 115 Hm
- AVS 21,2 Km/h ...





Bis die Tage dann!


----------



## PoliceCar (25. März 2012)

Montag 18:00h geht's hier lang! 

Es sollte halbwegs frühlingshaft werden. Also, lassen wir die Kuh wieder fliegen ... 
_Auf jeden Fall einsteigergeeignet ..._


----------



## PoliceCar (26. März 2012)

So, wieder da. Das war eine nette Auftakttour! 


5 Teilnehmer:

Canyo1
Hallowach
Konfuzius
Gülle
PoliceCar
Der Königsforst wurde hin und her durchkreuzt und es ging rauf, runter, rauf, runter, rauf, runter, rauf, runter, rauf, runter, rauf, runter, rauf, runter, rauf, runter, rauf, runter, ...
... und zum Schluß noch mal rauf und runter. 

33 Km
AVS 15,6
Hm 350

Alle blieben gesund und die Bikes sogar heile.

To be continued


----------



## kaberle (26. März 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, wieder da. Das war eine nette Auftakttour!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hallo zusammen, freue mich schon wieder auf die Montagsrunde. In den Osterferien will ich noch ein wenig Kondition tanken und hoffe anschließend wider einsteigen zu können. Viele Grüße an alle und schöne Ostertage

Klaus


----------



## PoliceCar (26. März 2012)

kaberle schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen, freue mich schon wieder auf die Montagsrunde. In den Osterferien will ich noch ein wenig Kondition tanken und hoffe anschließend wider einsteigen zu können. Viele Grüße an alle und schöne Ostertage
> 
> Klaus


 
... jeah Klaus! 
Du wurdest heute vermisst! 
Bis nach Ostern dann.

Ralf


----------



## ultra2 (27. März 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, wieder da. Das war eine nette Auftakttour!
> 
> 
> 5 Teilnehmer:
> ...




Bei 350 Hm mußt du aber einmal "rauf" streichen.


----------



## PoliceCar (27. März 2012)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bei 350 Hm mußt du aber einmal "rauf" streichen.


... oh - ja, hast' recht! Jetzt bekomme ich gerade nicht auf die Rille welches "rauf" ... 
... und die "runter" muß ich auch noch mal genau durchdeklinieren. Irgendwie stimmt da vorne und hinten was nicht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (4. April 2012)

Mal völlig OffTopic; Werbung in eigener Sache:

Wer morgen keine Lust hat bei ungemütlichen Temperaturen zu beiken, findet hier eine kulturelle Alternative.
Um 19:30h starten der Herr PoliceCar und Band. Anschließend bis Mitternacht noch viele weitere Darbietungen, die des Bluesers Herz warm werden lassen ... 

Ist ausnahmsweise mal was ohne Lycrahöschen ... 

Anschließend geht's wieder mit Biken im KöFo weiter!


----------



## PoliceCar (13. April 2012)

Montag soll ganz gutes Wetter sein. Deshalb geht's wieder hier lang. 

Bis Montag dann ...


----------



## PoliceCar (16. April 2012)

So, wieder da. 
Drei Kerle auf völlig KöFo-unüblichen Trails. Dazu griff unser Konfuzius tief in seine Wissenskiste und baute ein paar Köstlichkeiten ein. Wieder was gelernt. 
Jetzt lief das Ganze mitunter recht ruppig ab, so dass unser Hallowach leider sein Bike kalt verformte ...  ... Gottlob blieb er völlig unversehrt. 
Näheres hier:





















Is ja allet jut jegangen. 

Nächste Woche wird voraussichtlich weitergeshreddert ...; natürlich 50+-mäßig ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. April 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


>


Wow was macht Ihr denn da  hoffe nichts passiert  Wie habt man das denn geschafft


----------



## PoliceCar (17. April 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Wow was macht Ihr denn da  hoffe nichts passiert  Wie habt man das denn geschafft


 
Na, KöFo halt. Kennste doch. Ist halt ein extrem materialmordendes Revier. Eine Extremwelle und es macht knack. Ganz zu schweigen von den plötzlich auftauchenden, materialverschlingenden Schlammlöchern ...


----------



## PoliceCar (29. April 2012)

Termin morgen: Klick!


----------



## Canyo1 (30. April 2012)

schaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaade das ich nicht mitfahren kann,hätte mir sehr viel Spass gemacht.Hoffendlich kann ich nächste Woche.


Gruss Dieter


----------



## PoliceCar (30. April 2012)

Schade Dieter. 
Dann mache ich mich jetzt alleine auf ...


----------



## f4lkon (13. Mai 2012)

Hi PoliceCar, hab mich mal für morgen auf die Liste gesetzt. Ich bin zwar etwas jünger aber habe meine wilde Zeit hinter mir  und möchte mir die Gegend etwas näher anschauen, weil ich auch noch nicht lange in Brück wohne. Halsbrecherisch kann es dann weitergehen wenn ich Rentner bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikePotato (14. Mai 2012)

Wäre so gerne mal wieder mit dabei. Leider klappt es aber auch heute nicht . Euch wünsche ich viel Spaß bei diesem Traumwetter (das hoffentlich bis heute Abend durchhält).

Bis demnächst ...

Michael


----------



## ultra2 (14. Mai 2012)




----------



## PoliceCar (14. Mai 2012)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hi PoliceCar, hab mich mal für morgen auf die Liste gesetzt. Ich bin zwar etwas jünger aber habe meine wilde Zeit hinter mir  und möchte mir die Gegend etwas näher anschauen, weil ich auch noch nicht lange in Brück wohne. Halsbrecherisch kann es dann weitergehen wenn ich Rentner bin


Tja, und wie Rentner das machen, weißt Du ja jetzt ... 
Schön, dass Du dabei warst! 



BikePotato schrieb:


> Wäre so gerne mal wieder mit dabei. ...
> *Bis demnächst* ...
> 
> Michael


Ich bitte darum! 



@Ultra: Danke für die Einladung! Bin leider aller Voraussicht nach an der Nordsee ... 



So, und das war eine runde Runde heute. Unser Ralf beleuchtet den Forst immer wieder neu! Da kann ich nicht mithalten ... ... na, mit der Kenntnis der hidden Trails ... 

Liebe Fiftees, es entgeht euch was. Anmelden kann sooo einfach sein ...


----------



## Canyo1 (23. Mai 2012)

Der Dienstag Termin  von Police Car hat leider die 50+ Biker nicht zum fahren motiviert. So mußten wir den Köfu  bei herlichem Wetter alleine
durchqueren. 
Ich danke Dir für die schöne Runde Ralf.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Dieter


----------



## i-men (24. Mai 2012)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> Der Dienstag Termin  von Police Car hat leider die 50+ Biker nicht zum fahren motiviert. So mußten wir den Köfu  bei herlichem Wetter alleine
> durchqueren.
> Ich danke Dir für die schöne Runde Ralf.
> 
> ...



Oh, schade. Ich sollte mal öfters hier rein schauen, denn der Dienstag wäre gegangen.

Gibts schon Planung für nächste Woche?


----------



## Canyo1 (1. Juni 2012)

bin mal für drei Wochen in Urlaub.Wünsche euch viel Spass und und eine regebfreie Zeit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Gruss Dieter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (5. Juni 2012)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> bin mal für drei Wochen in Urlaub.Wünsche euch viel Spass und und eine regebfreie Zeit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Schönen Urlaub Dieter! 

Heute Abend hat Herr Schildbürger geladen. Ich fahre mit. Wer kommt sonst noch? --> Anmelden ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Juni 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub Dieter!
> 
> Heute Abend hat Herr Schildbürger geladen. Ich fahre mit. Wer kommt sonst noch? --> Anmelden ...



Nachtschicht


----------



## Hallowach (7. Juni 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Schönen Urlaub Dieter!
> 
> Heute Abend hat Herr Schildbürger geladen. Ich fahre mit. Wer kommt sonst noch? --> Anmelden ...



Lieber Schildbürger,

das war eine klasse Tour durch mir unbekanntes Gebiet. 
Wieder mal was dazu gelernt. Danke dafür! Bitte beim nächsten Mal mehr auf meine Steigungsallergie achten.

Der neue Canyon Rahmen hat auch gehalten.

@policecar: Ersatzschlauch durch ewiges Transportieren undicht und dann noch eingetrocknete Vulkanisierlösung....Respekt! hahahahaha


----------



## Schildbürger (7. Juni 2012)

Hallowach schrieb:


> Lieber Schildbürger,
> Bitte beim nächsten Mal mehr auf meine Steigungsallergie achten.
> 
> Der neue Canyon Rahmen hat auch gehalten.



Na komm, die 30km und nur 500hm... Ihr wolltet ja nicht mehr... 
Du hast eindeutig das falsche Hobby. 

Ach deiner war das der da kollabiert war?   Krass.
Wäre dir das in den USA (mit einem US Produkt) passiert, hättest du jetzt ausgesorgt. 

Da bleibe ich doch bei meinem P... (ich schone dich Ralf).
Der bekommt wenigstens nur Risse.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7180991&postcount=503
Ich hoffe man sieht sich (gesund) wieder.


----------



## PoliceCar (8. Juni 2012)

Hallowach schrieb:


> Der neue Canyon Rahmen hat auch gehalten.


... yeah! 
Und immer dran denken Ersatzschlauch und Werkzeug regelmäßig zu inspizieren. Schlauchbruch ist nämlich auch Schaise ... 
Und deine Pillen muß ich mir unbedingt mal besorgen ... 

@ Helmut Schildbürger: Nette Tour! Danke! Ich komme gerne wieder. 

So, war eben im KöFo unterwegs. Es gibt Neuigkeiten:

Einfahrt Matschetrail:







Hinweisschild Matschetrail:






Nachdem ich das gesehen hatte, kam mir 10min später auf der FAB ein Harvester mit Rückewagen entgegen, bog 50m vor mir in den völlig unversehrten Wald ein und war so schnell im Wald verschwunden, dass ich nur noch die Hinterlassenschaften fotografieren konnte:






Cool was? Die ganze Aktion hat max. 10 sec. gedauert ...


----------



## Enrgy (8. Juni 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Cool was? Die ganze Aktion hat max. 10 sec. gedauert ...



steht doch auf dem Schild: Alles zur Vorsorge für den Wald!


----------



## Hallowach (11. Juni 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... yeah!
> Und immer dran denken Ersatzschlauch und Werkzeug regelmäßig zu inspizieren. Schlauchbruch ist nämlich auch Schaise ...
> Und deine Pillen muß ich mir unbedingt mal besorgen ...
> 
> ...




Hi Ralf, sag mal wo genau ist der Matschetrail?


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Juni 2012)

Hallowach schrieb:


> Hi Ralf, sag mal wo genau ist der Matschetrail?


 
Na, von uns aus gesehen ist der so ziemlich am Anfang, wenn man in den KöFo hineinfährt. Zeig' ich Dir demnächst. Ich bin den eher selten gefahren, weil er seinen Namen zurecht besitzt. Als trockener Matschfahrer habe ich da so eine gewisse Allergie ... 
Außerdem kommt zumindest bei mir auf'm Matschetrail kein Flow auf. Das hat seinerzeit Herr Guido Montana deutlich anders gesehen und der har seine geführten Gruppen immer drübergeprügelt ... 

So, heute keine Tour. Ich hole mein neues Auto ab. Ich brauche und will nämlich kein Eigenes mehr ... 
Meine Fahrzeugflotte steht dann in Zukunft an der Kemperwiese.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (11. Juni 2012)

Hallo Herrschaften,

sind eigentlich künftig wieder regelmäßige Montagstouren geplant?

Irgendwie vermisse ich was...


----------



## i-men (18. Juni 2012)

Ja, würde mich auch gerne mal wieder Abends dem schönen Königsforst (und Umgebung) widmen.
Springe auch gerne als Guide ein, dann allerdings aus Zeitgründen ab/bis Forsbacher Bahnhof.
Die Hin und Rückfahrt sollte aber vermutlich kein Problem sein.
Hat unser liebes Polizeiauto für nächste Woche was geplant?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (18. Juni 2012)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> sind eigentlich künftig wieder regelmäßige Montagstouren geplant?



Heute zum Beispiel:


----------



## Frankie Cologne (18. Juni 2012)

Hmm.....Mist! :-(


----------



## PoliceCar (18. Juni 2012)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Heute zum Beispiel:


Hey Ralf, habe gar nicht bemerkt, dass Du heimlich Fotos gemacht hast. 

Ja, das war eine runde Runde heute. Zeitweise 7 Leute, 5 Herren und zwei Damen.
Der Lüderich wurde ausnahmsweise mal unter dei Stollen genommen, und weil es so nett war, wurde Die Runde nach Südwesten erweitert. Ralf hat ja immer noch was im Zylinder ... 
Neue Gesichter, 520 HM, 40 Km. Nächstes mal wieder deutlich gemütlicher ...


----------



## PoliceCar (19. Juni 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ..., und weil es so nett war, wurde Die Runde nach Südwesten erweitert. ...


... oder war's Südosten? 
Egal, Runde wurde erweitert ...


----------



## Hallowach (19. Juni 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... oder war's Südosten?
> Egal, Runde wurde erweitert ...



Ganz einfach zu merken: Südwesten ist da, wo 
die Schoschonen schön wohnen.Muhahahaha 

Es war eine tolle Tour und hat viel Spaß gemacht. Teilweise sind wir auch den Bergbauwanderweg gefahren. Selbst den Frame-Crash-Trail hat mein Rädschen ohne Probleme überstanden


----------



## Rhocco (19. Juni 2012)

och Mist ... wollte dieses Mal bei Euch mitfahren. Habe es verpeilt... beim nächsten Mal bin ich dabei.


----------



## PoliceCar (19. Juni 2012)

Hallowach schrieb:


> ... Selbst den Frame-Crash-Trail hat mein Rädschen ohne Probleme überstanden


Warte auf nächstes mal ...  ...  ... ... 






An alle Interessensbekunder: Investition ist ein Blick ins LMB, ein Anmeldeklick und Pünktlichkeit am Treffpunkt. 
@Ingo: Gerne trete ich für Dich zurück ins Glied ...


----------



## sigi z (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo Oldies und Ladies und natürlich Cheffe PC , 
wo seid ihr ???? 
Alle in Urlaub - aber den habt ihr doch sowieso !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Wann gibt es mal wieder eine (alters-) taugliche Montags- oder Dienstags-Tour (ohne tausenden HM und Schnellfahr-Schnitt) ???
Wäre mal wieder nett mit Lady HSW - Heike und natürlich den Herren Kaberle, Canyo1, 2RaFa, I-men, Frankie Cologne und alle anderen, die möchten, auf Tour zu gehen bzw. fahren !

Es grüßt 
der Sigi (der, der immer am Schluß fährt )


----------



## kaberle (10. Juli 2012)

sigi z schrieb:


> Hallo Oldies und Ladies und natürlich Cheffe PC ,
> wo seid ihr ????
> Alle in Urlaub - aber den habt ihr doch sowieso !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Wann gibt es mal wieder eine (alters-) taugliche Montags- oder Dienstags-Tour (ohne tausenden HM und Schnellfahr-Schnitt) ???
> ...


 
Hi Sigi,

nachdem ich mich in den letzten Wochen soweit fit fühle , dass ich Dir die rote Laterne streitig machen könnte, schaue ich ebenfalls mehrfach die Woche im Forum nach Tourterminen, muss alledings auch eingestehen, dass ich an einigen Terminen Ende Mai und Juni nicht teilnehmen konnte. Am 16.07. werde ich ebenfalls wieder verhindert sein . Ich hoffe aber, dass wir beide in diesem Jahr Ralph noch bei einigen Touren Gesellschaft leisten können. 

Viele Grüße an alle

Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (10. Juli 2012)

Sigi, ich wusste, dass Du Dich im Juli meldest. 
Es ist tatsächlich so, dass zumindest ich mich derzeit im Urlaubsmarathon befinde; Du weißt das ja. 
Jetzt erst noch mal zum Lasersegeln an den Chiemsee und dann weiter zum Biken in die Chiemgauer Alpen. 

Klaus, Endes des Monats bin ich wieder hier am Start und wir machen sicher noch ein paar relaxte Touren dieses Jahr. 

Vielleicht findet sich bis dahin auch ein anderer 50+-Guide ... 

Im Übrigen war bisher das Wetter nicht wirklich mit uns Bikern, aber: Alles wird gut ...


----------



## i-men (10. Juli 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Vielleicht findet sich bis dahin auch ein anderer 50+-Guide ...
> 
> Im Übrigen war bisher das Wetter nicht wirklich mit uns Bikern, aber: Alles wird gut ...



Melde mich hier schon mal freiwillig. Der nächste Montag ist fest angepeilt. Nen passenden LMB Eintrag würde ich am WE einstellen. Dann sollte auch die Wetterprognose stehen.
Hat generell wer nen Problem mit dem Forsbacher Bahnhof als Startort (zumindest für mich)?
Sonst würde ich natürlich auch gerne nach Brück kommen, aber meist ist das für mich jobmässig zeitlich eng.


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. Juli 2012)

Hmmm Dienstag würde mir am besten passen


----------



## i-men (11. Juli 2012)

Och, ich wär da flexibel. Voraus gesetzt es gibt dann auch bald mal wieder ne Runde in Deinem Revier ;-)


----------



## sigi z (16. Juli 2012)

Hi Ingo,
Wettermäßig sieht es für heute Abend ja nicht so berühmt aus .

Habe gerade erfahren, dass eine Audio für 17.oo Uhr geplant ist und ich wahrscheinlich die Abfahrtzeit (18. oder 18.30 Uhr) dann auch nicht schaffen würde.

Da auch noch kein Termin angesetzt ist, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass wir auf nächste Woche verschieben ??!! 
Vielleicht sind dann auch mehr "Oldies" in der Lage mit zu biken 

Bis dann 
LG Sigi


----------



## i-men (16. Juli 2012)

Ja stimmt, das Wetter ist nicht mit uns.
Morgen sieht es auch nicht viel besser aus.
Würde ggfs. auch ganz ausser der (50+) Reihe am Mittwoch starten und das dann morgen mal bekannt geben.
Also haltet durch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juli 2012)

Immer wieder Regen ...ist doch noch gar kein WP


----------



## i-men (18. Juli 2012)

So liebe Gemeinde, Wetter passt, meine Gesundheit leider nicht.
Bin ein bisschen angeschlagen und möchte nichts riskieren.
Daher gibt das leider heute nichts.
Ich gebe aber nicht auf und starte in kürze wieder mal nen Versuch.


----------



## freebiker_yam (19. Juli 2012)

Moin zusammen, den einen oder anderen kenne ich ja noch aus diesem Forum, deswegen setze ich auch hier meine Suchmeldung rein:

Diese Nacht vom 18.07 auf den 19.07.2012 wurde aus unserer Tiefgarage (51427 Bergisch Gladbach / Refrath) mein ROCKY MOUNTAIN ETS-X 50 gestohlen.
Trotz mehrfacher Sicherung mit dicken Motorradkettenâ¦â¦
Wert des Rades ca. 4,5 - 5TSD EURO

Div. Extras: DT Swiss Radsatz (1450gr.), Carbon Lenker + SattelstÃ¼tze (Syntace),Vorbau VRO Syntace, XTR komplett, Terry Sattel, Crank Brother Pedalen rot Alu, King Steuersatz etc.
Das Fahrrad hat die seltene weiÃ/rote Lackierung mit AhornblÃ¤ttern und ist ein absoluter Eyecatcher.
Bei Wiederbeschaffung fette Belohnung.
Mob. 01605014868

freebiker_yam


Mit freundlichen GrÃ¼Ãen
Bernhard Domin


----------



## PoliceCar (22. Juli 2012)

Auch hier ist es nicht wirklich regenfrei , ... ... aber schön ... 
Pfützen habe ich allerdings keine im Angebot. Gruß aus dem Chiemgau, der Bikeregion mit den endlosen Highspeed-Schotterpisten ... 







@Bernhard: Dumme Sache das , habe mich aber immer schon gewundert, dass Du das Bike in der Tiefgarage untergestellt hast. Ist aber wohl auch lange gutgegangen ...


----------



## freebiker_yam (23. Juli 2012)

Hallo Ralf,
das Rocky war schon gut gesichert. Aber gegen Picking-System hast Du keine Chance =  sagt auch die Polizei............ Die hätten die Schlösser sonst flexen müssen, und das hätten wir mitten in der Nacht schon gehört. Das ist wohl eine organisierte Gaunerbande die gezielt
hochwertige MTB klauen. Also erst ausspionieren und dann zuschlagen.
War ja nicht nur meins auch das CUBE AMS von meinem Nachbarn
ist weg...........
Gruß
Bernhard


----------



## kaberle (23. Juli 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Auch hier ist es nicht wirklich regenfrei , ... ... aber schön ...
> Pfützen habe ich allerdings keine im Angebot. Gruß aus dem Chiemgau, der Bikeregion mit den endlosen Highspeed-Schotterpisten ...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Ralf, 
Dir weiterhin schönen Urlaub, die Sonne wird Dir ja wieder scheinen

Klaus


----------



## i-men (23. Juli 2012)

An alle Zuhausegebliebenen,es ist Sommer, also rauf auf die Drahtesel.
Termin für Dienstag Abend ist online


----------



## sigi z (24. Juli 2012)

Sorry Ingo,
Dienstag ist nicht mein Tag 

Euch viel Spaß !! wünscht Sigi


----------



## kaberle (24. Juli 2012)

i-men schrieb:


> An alle Zuhausegebliebenen,es ist Sommer, also rauf auf die Drahtesel.
> Termin für Dienstag Abend ist online


 

würde gerne mitkommen, bin aber leider verhindert
Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## BikePotato (30. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt's morgen wieder eine Tour? Wäre dabei!

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (30. Juli 2012)

BikePotato schrieb:


> gibt's morgen wieder eine Tour? Wäre dabei!


Hallo, bin wieder da. Urlaub zu Ende ... 

Nein, meinerseits morgen keine Tour. Ich bin zeitlich ein wenig eng. Aufgelaufene Dinge bedürfen der Aufarbeitung ... 

Wenn das Wetter mitspielt könnte Mittwoch gehen. Schaun mer mal.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## BikePotato (31. Juli 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hallo, bin wieder da. Urlaub zu Ende ...
> 
> Nein, meinerseits morgen keine Tour. Ich bin zeitlich ein wenig eng. Aufgelaufene Dinge bedürfen der Aufarbeitung ...
> 
> ...


 
Welcome Home!

Mittwoch wäre auch prima 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## Hallowach (31. Juli 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hallo, bin wieder da. Urlaub zu Ende ...
> 
> Nein, meinerseits morgen keine Tour. Ich bin zeitlich ein wenig eng. Aufgelaufene Dinge bedürfen der Aufarbeitung ...
> 
> ...



Mittwoch passt schon....


----------



## Hallowach (31. Juli 2012)

Hallowach schrieb:


> Mittwoch passt schon....



und das Wetter passt auch!


----------



## PoliceCar (31. Juli 2012)

Termin ist on.

2. Treffpunktoption auch.


----------



## 2RaFa (9. August 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Termin ist on.
> 
> 2. Treffpunktoption auch.



ja gibts Euch alle noch!???
Ich habe soeben das Forum "wiedergefunden" und will bald mal wieder dabei sein - völlig untrainiert und raus aus dem Tritt!
Wann fahrt Ihr mal wieder und nehmt einen lahmenden 60+ler mit?

P.s.
bin geländemäßig fremd gegangen - mit dem 2Rad


----------



## PoliceCar (10. August 2012)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ja gibts Euch alle noch!???


... ja klar gibt's uns noch ... 
Allerdings hat in diesem Jahr das Wetter nicht wirklich mitgespielt.
Du bist herzlichst eingeladen! 

Die nächste Tour für Montag ist, incl. 2. Treffpunktoption, online.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## PoliceCar (13. August 2012)

So, das wird ja eine flowig trockene Runde heute abend. 
Wir werden's langsam angehen. Nehmt genügend zu trinken mit!



*Ansage in anderer Sache:*

*CTF Mayen am 02.09.12*

Hierzu habe ich einen Termin eingestellt.
Die Strecke ist wunderschön zu fahren. Man kann das Bike so richtig laufen lassen. O.k., es geht auch 872 Hm bergauf ... 
Wer Lust hat, kann sich eintragen. Wir treffen uns dann in Mayen auf dem Parkplatz der Sportanlage bzw. an der Anmeldung. Ich verspreche euch viel Spaß.
Bei Regen kippe ich den Termin allerdings ...


----------



## Hallowach (13. August 2012)

Hallo Ralf,

das sieht aber nach einer Rennrad-Tour aus?


*Ansage in anderer Sache:*

*CTF Mayen am 02.09.12*

Hierzu habe ich einen Termin eingestellt.
Die Strecke ist wunderschön zu fahren. Man kann das Bike so richtig laufen lassen. O.k., es geht auch 872 Hm bergauf ... 
Wer Lust hat, kann sich eintragen. Wir treffen uns dann in Mayen auf dem Parkplatz der Sportanlage bzw. an der Anmeldung. Ich verspreche euch viel Spaß.
Bei Regen kippe ich den Termin allerdings ...[/quote]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hallowach (13. August 2012)

Hallowach schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> 
> das sieht aber nach einer Rennrad-Tour aus?
> 
> ...


----------



## PoliceCar (13. August 2012)

*Woher kann ich wissen was ich denke bevor ich gehört habe was ich sage ... *
Der Satz ist für Dich Jürgen ... 


*Korrektur:*
Hier noch mal der Termin im LMB. Ich hatte irrtümlich einen falschen Link angegeben ...


----------



## 2RaFa (13. August 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, das wird ja eine flowig trockene Runde heute abend.
> Wir werden's langsam angehen. Nehmt genügend zu trinken mit!
> .



hallo Ralf,
bitte lest mich auf am alten Bahnhof Königsforst gegen 18:00 Uhr!


----------



## PoliceCar (13. August 2012)

2RaFa schrieb:


> hallo Ralf,
> bitte lest mich auf am alten Bahnhof Königsforst gegen 18:00 Uhr!


Yes Sir! So haben wir das vor. Und denk' dran, es wird locker. Also nicht so hetzen ...


----------



## PoliceCar (13. August 2012)

So, kurzes Feedback: 
Schönes Wetter, schön viele Teilnehmer - 7 an der Zahl.

Es hat mich gefreut ein paar "alte" Gesichter nach längerer Zeit wiederzusehen: Karl, Klaus und Heiner ... 
Die anderen Viere gehören eh' zum Inventar und werden jetzt nicht mehr extra erwähnt. Sorry ... 
Konfu., F4lk., Hallow., PC

Das heutige Profil: ^^^^^^^^^^

Gruß ...


----------



## 2RaFa (14. August 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, kurzes Feedback:
> Schönes Wetter, schön viele Teilnehmer - 7 an der Zahl.
> 
> Es hat mich gefreut ein paar "alte" Gesichter nach längerer Zeit wiederzusehen: Karl, Klaus und Heiner ...
> ...


Freude auch ganz meinerseits:
Schön, dass ihr mich alle wiedererkannt und mitgenommen habt!
@Klaus: melde dich doch bitte mal bei mir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (20. August 2012)

Ich kann heute leider nicht und freue mich aufs nächste mal. Bis dann


----------



## kaberle (20. August 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, kurzes Feedback:
> Schönes Wetter, schön viele Teilnehmer - 7 an der Zahl.
> 
> Es hat mich gefreut ein paar "alte" Gesichter nach längerer Zeit wiederzusehen: Karl, Klaus und Heiner ...
> ...


 
Auch ich habe mich gefreut, mal wieder dabei gewesen zu sein. Leider muss ich mich für diese Woche schon wieder abmelden. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Euch heute eine schöne lockere Runde und vergießt ein paar Schweißtropfen für mich. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gruß Klaus


----------



## PoliceCar (20. August 2012)

So liebe Mitbiker, Tour wird gekippt, auch wenn es schon sehr spät ist.
Es sieht nämlich derzeit folgendermaßen aus:








... und das wollen wir uns doch nicht antun - oder?

Sorry, aber ich bin wasserscheu ... 


EDIT: Habe den Termin mit allen Teilnehmern auf nächste Woche Montag verschoben. Wer dann nicht kann, sollte sich austragen ...


----------



## BikePotato (21. August 2012)

Bin dann mal alleine los und habe die Trails am Hardt unter die Stollen genommen. Zwischendurch fielen ein, zwei Tröpfchen vom Himmel. Die konnten aber die Luftfeuchtigkeit auch nicht mehr signifikant erhöhen. Zum Ausgleich gab es anschließend noch ein paar Sonnenstrahlen .

Nach einem Bad in den Brennnesseln  bin ich ansonsten wohlbehalten und vor allem trockenen Fußes  wieder zu hause angekommen.

Grüße
Michael

P. S.: Kann Deine Entscheidung aber verstehen PC. War mir auch nicht sicher, was mich erwarten würde.


----------



## Canyo1 (26. August 2012)

Mitbiker Canyo1 meldet sich aus dem tiefen Schlaf um morgen mit Euch 
eine schöne Runde im Köfu zu fahren.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Gruss Dieter


----------



## PoliceCar (26. August 2012)

Canyo1 schrieb:


> Mitbiker Canyo1 meldet sich aus dem tiefen Schlaf um morgen mit Euch
> eine schöne Runde im Köfu zu fahren.
> 
> 
> ...



*Yes Sir!*

Wurde auch langsam Zeit, dass Du mal wieder aufkreuzt! 
Ich ziehe dann mal Schutzbleche auf. Regnen wird's ja wohl nicht.


----------



## Canyo1 (26. August 2012)

Vollvisierhelm und eine Kerze oben drauf wäre besser.


----------



## BikePotato (27. August 2012)

Muss mich leider leider abmelden (nach der gestrigen Schlammschlacht sind meine Sachen noch nicht wieder trocken ... )

Euch viel Spaß.

@PC: melde mich noch wegen 02.09. per PN


----------



## tomaten-joe (27. August 2012)

Ich hoffe ihr nehmt auch Anfänger mit! Dann werd ich wohl das Tempo etwas runter drücken und hinter euch herfahren.

Freu Mich


----------



## Deleted223213 (27. August 2012)

Ich bin zwar nicht 50+ würde aber gerne heute mitfahren. Die Jungs am Freitag waren mir doch etwas zu schnell unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bone-Breaker (27. August 2012)

QuamWave schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar nicht 50+ würde aber gerne heute mitfahren. Die Jungs am Freitag waren mir doch etwas zu schnell unterwegs.



Ja, die legen ein flottes Tempo vor  Ich sitze leider immer noch im Büro, wenn ich es nicht schaffen sollte fahrt ohne mich los.


----------



## PoliceCar (27. August 2012)

Du schaffst das ...


----------



## hembo (28. August 2012)

Das war mit mehr als 10 Teilnehmern eine schöne Tour mit exzellenter Streckenwahl. Vielen Dank an PC fürs perfekte Guiding.

...und gerne wieder.

Viele Grüße 
Bernd


----------



## PoliceCar (28. August 2012)

Danke Bernd!
Ja, das war mal wieder eine größere Truppe. So macht das Spaß. Ich hatte Mühe den Überblick zu behalten und habe nicht immer mitbekommen was da am Schwanz des Trailworms gerade abging ...
Was ich vergessen habe:
_*Gruppenbild mit Dame.*_ Wird nächstes mal nachgeholt.

Für kommenden Montag schaun mer mal. Ich bin mir ob anderer Verpflichtungen noch nicht so ganz sicher. Wenn eben möglich, wird ein Termin rechtzeitig bekanntgegeben.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## 2RaFa (31. August 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Für kommenden Montag schaun mer mal. Ich bin mir ob anderer Verpflichtungen noch nicht so ganz sicher. Wenn eben möglich, wird ein Termin rechtzeitig bekanntgegeben.
> 
> Gruß Ralf


du schaffst das!


----------



## PoliceCar (2. September 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> *Ansage in anderer Sache:*
> 
> *CTF Mayen am 02.09.12*
> 
> ...


Hallo Jungs,
das wird eine herrliche Runde heute! 





2RaFa schrieb:


> du schaffst das!


Schau'n mer mal ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. September 2012)

Viel Spass Ralf


----------



## PoliceCar (2. September 2012)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Viel Spass Ralf


Danke, hatten wir. 50km und 1000Hm ... 

Vier harte Kerls zogen gen Mayen.
Hier Michael, der aus dem Morgendunst kam ... 





*Termin für morgen* ist übrigens on. 

Bitte um Pünktlichkeit. Ab morgen wird nicht mehr gewartet - äh, auf Zuspätkommer natürlich ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (2. September 2012)

Habe Spätschicht ....daher kann ich nicht aber vielleicht nächste Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (3. September 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Danke, hatten wir. 50km und 1000Hm ...
> 
> Vier harte Kerls zogen gen Mayen.



Das war SEHR nett. Schöne Strecke bei Sahnewetter.


----------



## PoliceCar (3. September 2012)

So, heute wieder acht harte Kerls unterwegs. Mitunter recht flowig. Zumindest mir steckte die gestrige Tour aber noch arg in den Knochen ...

Hier mal ein Bild:




Zweie feheln drauf: Karl und ich; ich war mit fotografieren beschäftigt.
Karl, gib mal ein Lebenszeichen - alles klar bei Dir? 

Was mir noch auffällt Michael und Jürgen: Da hat euch wohl jemand vor's Rad geschi$$en ... 
Nee, mal im Ernst, da war doch wirklich was mit auf den Reifen gesch... 

Demnächst weiter hier in diesem Kabinett.
Habe die Ehre ...


----------



## Schildbürger (4. September 2012)

Sehr schöne Runde in sehr netter Gesellschaft, wenn es sich einrichten lässt (und ich mein Motivationstief überwunden habe)  komme ich gerne wieder.


----------



## 2RaFa (4. September 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, heute wieder acht harte Kerls unterwegs. Mitunter recht flowig. Zumindest mir steckte die gestrige Tour aber noch arg in den Knochen ...
> ...
> Zweie feheln drauf: Karl und ich; ich war mit fotografieren beschäftigt.
> Karl, gib mal ein Lebenszeichen - alles klar bei Dir?
> ...


leider habe ich gestern den rechtzeitigen Absprung von Windeck aus verpasst! Wäre gern dabei gewesen!
... und die nächsten beiden Montage falle ich geplant aus: bin mit dem (motorgetriebenen) 2Rad auf den trails (Kammstraßen) im Piemont und Ligurien unterwegs ...
have fun and stay young!


----------



## i-men (4. September 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, heute wieder acht harte Kerls unterwegs. Mitunter recht flowig. Zumindest mir steckte die gestrige Tour aber noch arg in den Knochen ...
> 
> Hier mal ein Bild:
> 
> ...



Wie immer, sehr gesellig und hier dann noch das Foto mit Guide






Ihr habt ja den ersten MTB Teletaby in freier Wildbahn nicht erwähnt. Leider habe ich ihn nicht vor Linse bekommen und so schnell wie er da war, war er auch schon wieder weg.


----------



## Hallowach (4. September 2012)

"Bitte um Pünktlichkeit. Ab morgen wird nicht mehr gewartet - äh, auf Zuspätkommer natürlich ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

Den Satz hatte ich überlesen....

Bin 5 Minuten zu spät gekommen, müsste dann den Reifenspuren zum Bahnhof folgen. Kurz vor dem Bahnhof hatte ich die Truppe gestellt. Meine Zunge klebte am Vorderrad. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war jedenfalls noch nichts von Schei$$e zu schmecken! Später dann aber auch nicht.

Ich habe wieder ein paar weisse Stellen in meiner virtuellen Landkarte vom KöFo aufhellen können. Danke!

Alles Gute auch an Karl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (4. September 2012)

i-men schrieb:


> Ihr habt ja *den ersten MTB Teletaby* in freier Wildbahn nicht erwähnt. Leider habe ich ihn nicht vor Linse bekommen und so schnell wie er da war, war er auch schon wieder weg.


Ja! Der war gut! Helm, Stativ und drauf 'ne schwere Kamera. 
Wirklich strange, der unbekannte Bikekollege ... 



Hallowach schrieb:


> ... Zu dem Zeitpunkt war jedenfalls noch nichts von Schei$$e zu schmecken! Später dann aber auch nicht.


... na, dann frag' mal Michael. Der hat mit'm Stöckchen ganz schön *in seinen Reifen gepuhlt* ... 
Und - geduftet hat's nicht; aber gestunken ... 



Hallowach schrieb:


> Alles Gute auch an Karl!


Ja, auch von mir Karl. Bist' noch gut nach Hause gekommen? Nachwirkungen?


----------



## BikePotato (4. September 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... na, dann frag' mal Michael. Der hat mit'm Stöckchen ganz schön *in seinen Reifen gepuhlt* ...
> Und - geduftet hat's nicht; aber gestunken ...


 
... und wer weiß wohin der Mist bei schneller Vorderrad-Rotation auf dem anschließenden Spielplatztrail noch geflogen wäre 

Ansonsten Plattfuß vor der Tour, kurz vor der Brücke unsanft abgestiegen und etwas Blutverlust  auf dem Weg zum Spielplatz. That's mountainbiking. 

Hab's trotzdem sehr genossen.


----------



## BikePotato (4. September 2012)

> Vier harte Kerls zogen gen Mayen.
> Hier Michael, der aus dem Morgendunst kam ...


 
Es blieb auch Zeit die schöne Landschaft zu bewundern : 





Nur noch eine Kurve ... 





Getränke und und andere Stärkungsmittel all inclusive :





Es wurde immer fleißig nachgelegt. Und einer konnte sich vom Buffet gar nicht mehr lösen ... 





Andere spürten nach der Stärkung ungeahnte Kräfte ... 





Vier "finisher" der CTF Mayen :







i-men schrieb:


> Das war SEHR nett. Schöne Strecke bei Sahnewetter.


 
Kann mich da nur anschließen. Jederzeit wieder!


----------



## Oliver111182 (4. September 2012)

Servus zusamme,

nach einen 3/4 Jahr Pause werde ich es am Wochenende mal wieder versuchen. Wenn es klappt, schaue ich am Montag auch mal vorbei  
Aufgrund fehlender Erleuchtung aber nur, bis es nicht mehr geht.


----------



## tuppes (5. September 2012)

Ja, ´ne nette Truppe, die 50 Plus-ler ) Hat Spaß gemacht in der rauen, sonnigen Eifel - und Danke für die Fotos... bis bald, Thomasgruß


----------



## BikePotato (6. September 2012)

Oliver111182 schrieb:


> Servus zusamme,
> 
> nach einen 3/4 Jahr Pause werde ich es am Wochenende mal wieder versuchen. Wenn es klappt, schaue ich am Montag auch mal vorbei
> Aufgrund fehlender Erleuchtung aber nur, bis es nicht mehr geht.


 
Hallo Oliver,

schön von Dir zu hören. Drücke Dir die Daumen für den "Testlauf" und dann hoffentlich bis Montag.

Gruß 
Michael

P. S.: Könnte Dir ggf. für Montag meine alte B&M-Funzel leihen


----------



## PoliceCar (6. September 2012)

tuppes schrieb:


> Ja, ´ne nette Truppe, die 50 Plus-ler ) Hat Spaß gemacht in der rauen, sonnigen Eifel - und Danke für die Fotos... bis bald, Thomasgruß



Ahh, jetzt weiß ich endlich auch wer "tuppes" ist. 

Ein Wort, das in meinem Sprachgebrauch durchaus häufiger vorkommt. 
Man kann _so viel_ damit ausdrücken ... 
Bis bald im Wald. 

@all: Montag und Dienstag gibt es meinerseits definitiv keine Tour. Habe an beiden Tagen Zahn und weiß nicht was da alles kommt - Spritzen, Dope, Schmerzen, Lücken, Krater, ... 

Das soll euch aber keinesfalls von einer Runde abhalten!


----------



## i-men (9. September 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> @all: Montag und Dienstag gibt es meinerseits definitiv keine Tour. Habe an beiden Tagen Zahn und weiß nicht was da alles kommt - Spritzen, Dope, Schmerzen, Lücken, Krater, ...
> 
> Das soll euch aber keinesfalls von einer Runde abhalten!



OK, dann ich. Eintrag ist drinne

Unserem PC alles gute für die anstehende Behandlung. Beiss dem Doc nicht das Instrument ab.


----------



## i-men (10. September 2012)

i-men schrieb:


> OK, dann ich. Eintrag ist drinne
> 
> Unserem PC alles gute für die anstehende Behandlung. Beiss dem Doc nicht das Instrument ab.



Na dat war ja leider nix.
2/3 der Teilnehmer (incl. meiner einer) sind kränkelnd und daher leider nicht bikermässig drauf.

Na dann bis zum nächsten Anlauf.


----------



## PoliceCar (16. September 2012)

i-men schrieb:


> Na dat war ja leider nix.
> 2/3 der Teilnehmer (incl. meiner einer) sind kränkelnd und daher leider nicht bikermässig drauf.
> 
> Na dann bis zum nächsten Anlauf.



Dann machen wir den morgen mal. Es stimmt aber - auch in meinem Umfeld gibt es reichlich Kränkelnde. 
Wir lassen's dann morgen gaaanz gemütlich angehen. _Lüderich? ... ... Nee, nur Spaß._ Es wird wirklich gemütlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (17. September 2012)

Nur starke Männer heute?
Na, dann doch vielleicht Lüderich? 

Schaun mer mal was so geht ... 
In Brück wartet wohl niemand. Fahre dann direkt zum Bahnhof. Bin jetzt wech'. Kurzentschlossenen bitte direkt zum Bahnhof kommen. Wir warten aber nicht.


----------



## f4lkon (17. September 2012)

Dann lass uns doch zusammen von Brück zum Bahnhof fahren


----------



## PoliceCar (17. September 2012)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Dann lass uns doch zusammen von Brück zum Bahnhof fahren



Hat ja geklappt ... 

So, heute waren nur harte Kerls dabei. Der einzige 50+er war ich dann selber ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Damit war Lüderich beschlossene Sache. Da gab's keinen Weg drumherum. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier ein Paar Bilder. Ich selber hing am Tropf - unter'm Sauerstoffzelt ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Eigentlich sollte noch ein Flugzeug auf dem Bild sein. Hmm.






Das war eine absolute Ausnahme. Nächstes mal wieder nur KöFo.


----------



## f4lkon (17. September 2012)

Na anscheinend hat dir das Sauerstoffzelt gut getan


----------



## i-men (18. September 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hier ein Paar Bilder. Ich selber hing am Tropf - unter'm Sauerstoffzelt ...


In Wirklichkeit hat sich der Guide eher durch den vollen Körpereinsatz bei den Fotos verausgabt.





An sonsten war es mal wieder eine sehr nette Runden


----------



## PoliceCar (18. September 2012)

i-men schrieb:


> In Wirklichkeit hat sich der Guide eher durch den vollen Körpereinsatz bei den Fotos verausgabt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


... oha! 
Geht doch nix über 'ne Sauerstoffdusche ...


----------



## PoliceCar (29. September 2012)

*Klick*


----------



## Jaegerin81 (1. Oktober 2012)

Bin zwar noch U50, würde aber trotzdem gerne mitfahren. ;-)


----------



## PoliceCar (1. Oktober 2012)

Jaegerin81 schrieb:


> Bin zwar noch U50, würde aber trotzdem gerne mitfahren. ;-)


Es wird ganz smooth gehen.
You're welcome!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (1. Oktober 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Es wird ganz smooth gehen.


@ all: vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen!
tut mir leid, dass ich Euch mit meinem Plattfuß etwas aufgehalten habe!
die Tour war hoffentlich für alle noch smooth enough!
@ Ralf: vielen Dank für deinen hochaktiven Einsatz!

die Geschichte mit den "MTB-Fallenstellern" sollten wir in der Presse aufgreifen (Leserbriefe!) - die quergelegten Barrieren passen zum Tenor des *Artikels im KStA* ...


----------



## PoliceCar (1. Oktober 2012)

2RaFa schrieb:


> @ all: vielen Dank fürs Mitnehmen!
> tut mir leid, dass ich Euch mit meinem Plattfuß etwas aufgehalten habe!
> die Tour war hoffentlich für alle noch smooth enough!
> @ Ralf: vielen Dank für deinen hochaktiven Einsatz!
> ...


Gerne doch Heiner! 
8 Leutz waren wir dann heute. Davon zwei Damen. Da kam Dein Platter ja der Konversation im richtigen Augenblick zugute ... 

Den KSTA-Artikel finde ich platt. 'ne menge Störenfriede hat der Oberförster wohl schlichtweg vergessen: Flugzeuge über dem KöFo, die schlechtgelaunte eigene Ehefrau, seinen ungehorsamen Hund, die nicht grüßenden Wildschweine, seine verdrehten Winde, die Sträucher, die einfach so die Wege zuwachsen etc..
Der Mann stört sich wohl an Allem. Völlig unqualifiziertes Geblubber ... 

Nach meiner Beobachtung - und ich bin wahrscheinlich öfters als der Förster dort unterwegs - geht es dort ausgesprochen friedlich zu. An Konflikte kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Wohl schon daran, dass Wege von Mitbürgern "verastet" werden. Nette kleine Fahrtechnikschikanen, die uns ja wohl nichts ausmachen ...


----------



## hama687 (8. Oktober 2012)

Moin zusammen,

wenn ich es schaffe komm ich heute auch mal wieder vorbei, hängt vom Verkehr ab

gruß 

Alex


----------



## i-men (9. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Leutz,nette Runde mal wieder gestern.
Danke fürs Treffpunktwarten.

Bis bald.


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Oktober 2012)

Ja Ingo, das war recht entspannt gestern. Fast ganz ohne Uphills und trotzdem about 400 Hm ... 
6 Herren und fast 40 km. Kein Wunder, die Osthänge haben wir ja ausgelassen ...



Mal 'ne Frage so in die Runde: Winterpokal startet in Kürze. Wer hätte ggf. Lust im ggf. noch zu gründenden "Team 50+"?
So im Schnitt zwei Ausfahrten/Woche sollten schon zusammenkommen. Also, Trainingsrunden, keine Teamrunden. Die ggf. nur auf Verabredung ...
Nur mal so ins Blaue gedacht. Interesse? Gerne PN.


----------



## PoliceCar (22. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die excellent flowige Führung durch die Hardt Ralf. 
Vier Bikers +ich, 50+, immer schön hintendran. 

Besonderen Dank auch an Rollatorralf für die perfekte Betreuung nach meinem Abschlußabflug ... 
Ist aber alles gutgegangen. Werde wohl lediglich ein blaues Jochbein davontragen. Der Helm hat wohl weitere Blessuren verhindert ...


PS:


PoliceCar schrieb:


> Winterpokal startet in Kürze. Wer hätte ggf. Lust im ggf. noch zu gründenden "Team 50+"?


Ich nehme noch Bewerbungen an ... 

Nachtrag: Team *"KöFo 50+ & Frds"* ist gegründet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikePotato (24. Oktober 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Danke für die excellent flowige Führung durch die Hardt Ralf.
> Vier Bikers +ich, 50+, immer schön hintendran.


 
Danke auch von meiner Seite, habe wieder ein paar Trails dazugelernt ... 



> Besonderen Dank auch an Rollatorralf für die perfekte Betreuung nach meinem Abschlußabflug ...
> Ist aber alles gutgegangen. Werde wohl lediglich ein blaues Jochbein davontragen. Der Helm hat wohl weitere Blessuren verhindert ...


 
Was machst Du denn für Sachen?!? Gute Besserung jedenfalls!



> PS:
> 
> Ich nehme noch Bewerbungen an ...
> 
> Nachtrag: Team *"KöFo 50+ & Frds"* ist gegründet.


 
Habe mich eingetragen. Ab dem 05.11. geht's los. Danke für Deine Initiative .

Grüße
Michael


----------



## PoliceCar (24. Oktober 2012)

BikePotato schrieb:


> Habe mich eingetragen. Ab dem 05.11. geht's los. Danke für Deine Initiative .
> 
> Grüße
> Michael


... supie, Du bist drin'! 

Fahre jetzt gleich noch mal in die Hardt Nachschlag von Montag holen.
Und wech ...


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Oktober 2012)

Termin für morgen ist on.

Bitte beachtet die veränderten Startzeiten. Wir werden voll dunkel bleiben ...
Morgen ist Regen vorhergesagt. Mal sehen ob's wirklich so kommt. Deshalb bitte unbedingt hier den Fred beobachten. Bei Regen fahre *ich* nämlich nicht ... 
*

Noch was: Wir nehmen noch passende Winterpokaler auf. *
.
.


----------



## PoliceCar (29. Oktober 2012)

So, Schietwetter ...

*Termin ist off.* Keine Tour heute abend ...


----------



## PoliceCar (10. November 2012)

So, in Anbetracht des zu erwartenden guten Wetters hier mal wieder ein Terminversuch für Montag.
Hoffen wir, dass der Wetterbericht recht behält.
Aufgrund der zu erwartenden Bodenfeuchte werden es wohl eher Forstwege ... 

PS: Ein Platz im Team ist noch frei, bin aber gerade nicht informiert ob Anmeldungen noch gehen ... ...


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. November 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, in Anbetracht des zu erwartenden guten Wetters hier mal wieder ein Terminversuch für Montag.
> Hoffen wir, dass der Wetterbericht recht behält.
> Aufgrund der zu erwartenden Bodenfeuchte werden es wohl eher Forstwege ...
> 
> *PS: Ein Platz im Team ist noch frei, bin aber gerade nicht informiert ob Anmeldungen noch gehen ... ... *





			
				Regeln schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Teams müssen bis zum 19.11.2012 23:59 feststehen. Danach sind keine Änderungen an den Teamzusammensetzungen mehr möglich. Ohne Ausnahme!


.


----------



## PoliceCar (10. November 2012)

Danke Sven!


----------



## Kettenfresser (10. November 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Danke Sven!



Kein Problem


----------



## McFly77 (12. November 2012)

Auch wenn ich nicht ganz der Zielgruppe mit 50+ angehöre, würde ich mich doch gerne heute Abend anschließen. Da die Tour im LMB veröffentlicht hoffe ich darauf, dass dies für den Guide ok ist.


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Dezember 2012)

So liebe MTB-Gemeinde. Ja, es sind wirklich alle im Bereich 18 - 116 Jahre angesprochen. Jüngere nur in Begleitung autorisierter Personen ... 

Am 17.12. ist ein _*Glühweinbesuch auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt Refrath*_ geplant. Vorher ein wenig lockerfahren im Wald - aber nicht zu viel ... ! 
Es dauert so lange wie es dauert ...  ... ...  ... ... oder bis dahin ... :kotz:

Ich freu' mich auf rege Teilnahme! 



_PS: Nächste Woche keine 50+Tour. Ich bin mal eben 'ne Woche nach Austria, frischen Puderzucker antesten ..._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stahlgabi (7. Dezember 2012)

Schaaade, da muss ich schon in Köln Glühwein trinken... sonst hätte ich mich gern noch mal "eingeschlichen"


----------



## PoliceCar (7. Dezember 2012)

stahlgabi schrieb:


> Schaaade, da muss ich schon in Köln Glühwein trinken... sonst hätte ich mich gern noch mal "eingeschlichen"


 ... ... Die Kunst besteht darin, Prioritäten zu setzen ...  ... 
Egal welche Priorität, Du bist immer willkommen!


----------



## Jaegerin81 (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich muss mal schauen, was das Wetter und die Arbeit sagt. 
Wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme, bin ich gerne dabei. 

Anmeldung kommt dann kurzfristig. ;-)


----------



## PoliceCar (24. Dezember 2012)

Allen *50ies & Frds* ein frohes Fest!  ... 





Den Nachbarfreds natürlich auch! Zuspammen spare ich mir jetzt ...


----------



## Tazz (24. Dezember 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Den Nachbarfreds natürlich auch! Zuspammen spare ich mir jetzt ...



Ich wünsche auch ein schönes Weihnachtsfest  .


----------



## ultra2 (25. Dezember 2012)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...Zuspammen spare ich mir jetzt ...



Sorry Ralf, habe euch ich irgendwie übersehen. Jetzt aber


----------



## PoliceCar (25. Dezember 2012)

... ...


----------



## iziv (27. Februar 2013)

moin,gibt es euch noch?!?!?!?!


----------



## PoliceCar (27. Februar 2013)

Keine Sorge, wir sind noch da. 
Sobald alles besser wird , gibt's wieder Montagstouren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iziv (28. Februar 2013)

jaaaawooohhhl!!!!!

danke.


----------



## PoliceCar (2. März 2013)

Wetter soll ja akzeptabel werden. 
Schau'n mer mal ob Montag was geht ...


----------



## Rhocco (3. März 2013)

Diesmal bin ich dabei. Wollte schon einige Male mitfahren, da ich ja um die Ecke vom Startplatz wohne. Jetzt sollte es emdlich mal klappen.


----------



## rence (4. März 2013)

Kann ich auch mitfahren, wenn ich keine 50 + alt bin? Ginge um heute abend.
LG,
Matthias


----------



## Rhocco (4. März 2013)

Ich bin auch nicht 50 plus und habe hier das so verstanden dass jeder mitfahren kann. Es werden halt nicht rennen gefahren etc. Oder?


----------



## rence (4. März 2013)

ok, wenn meine Federgabel rechtzeitig fertig ist, werde ich auch kommen. LG 
M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (4. März 2013)

Rhocco schrieb:


> Ich bin auch nicht 50 plus und habe hier das so verstanden dass jeder mitfahren kann. Es werden halt nicht rennen gefahren etc. Oder?


Nun ja, die Themen sind schon altersgerecht:



PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ach, man kann über viele gemeinsame Ding reden. Z.B. Kreißlaufmittel,  Brillenstärken, Proctologen, Haarfärbemittel, Musik der frühen 70er,  gemeinsame Jugendlieben etc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



... geht schon.


----------



## rence (4. März 2013)

federgabel wird nix heute.  hoffentlich nächstes mal dabei.


----------



## PoliceCar (4. März 2013)

So, wieder da. 
War 'ne gute Frühjahreseinstiegstour mit top trainierten Leuten :
- Konfujuses, immer für noch 'nen Trail gut ... 
- Wachmannshallo, voll drauf ... 
- Rhocco unser neuer Jazzer ...  ... 
- und der dicke PC ... 

KöFo rechts, links, rauf und runter. Ja! 

War schön, mal wieder Gruppenluft zu schnuppern.
Demnächst weiter hier im diesem Panoptikum.

Gruß PC 

... und noch 'n paar Smilies zum individuellen Ausdruck:  ... :kotz:


----------



## Rhocco (5. März 2013)

War richtig gut und hat Spaß gemacht. 
Vor allem bei Dunkelheit über die Trails war sehr spannend.

Hier ein paar Fakten zur Tour vom 04.03.2013

Distance: 29,87 km
Time:	2:48:06
Avg Speed:	10,7 km/h
Elevation Gain: 399 m
Calories: 1.479 C

Moving Time: 2:13:52
Elapsed Time: 2:48:06
Avg Speed:	10,7 km/h
Avg Moving Speed: 13,4 km/h
Max Speed:	187,5 km/h ( )

Elevation Gain: 399 m
Elevation Loss: 399 m
Min Elevation: 55 m
Max Elevation: 222 m


----------



## Hallowach (5. März 2013)

"falscher Hase, Santa Maria,  Ranger,  Hasi,  Häuptlingssohn vom Stamme der Schoschonen." 
haben gefehlt......


----------



## PoliceCar (6. März 2013)

Hallowach schrieb:


> "falscher Hase, Santa Maria,  Ranger,  Hasi,  Häuptlingssohn vom Stamme der Schoschonen."
> haben gefehlt......



Stimmt, hab'sch verjessen ... 
... und Du die Buchhaltung ... 

Guck Dir den Rhocco mal an, DAS ist perfekte Buchhaltung ...


----------



## Rhocco (6. März 2013)

Wenn ich mein Garmin wieder hab (zur Zeit im Umtausch wegen Pixelfehler) dann gäbe es auch genauere Daten. Mein Smartphone kommt im dichten Wald nicht ganz mit der GPS Position klar, deswegen die 180km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit.

Vielleicht waren wir aber tatsächlich so schnell?


----------



## Hallowach (7. März 2013)

Rhocco schrieb:


> Wenn ich mein Garmin wieder hab (zur Zeit im Umtausch wegen Pixelfehler) dann gäbe es auch genauere Daten. Mein Smartphone kommt im dichten Wald nicht ganz mit der GPS Position klar, deswegen die 180km/h Höchstgeschwindigkeit.
> 
> Vielleicht waren wir aber tatsächlich so schnell?




Auf jeden Fall haben wir viele Haken geschlagen. Da ist man als Smartphone schnell verwirrt


----------



## Frankie Cologne (7. März 2013)

Schön dass die Gruppe aus dem Winterschlaf erwacht ist, wenn´s Montags wieder den Treffpunkt 18.30 am alten Bahnhof gibt, bin ich auch wieder öfters mit von der Partie


----------



## PoliceCar (7. März 2013)

Hallowach schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall haben wir viele Haken geschlagen. Da ist man als Smartphone schnell verwirrt


*Sie sind unter uns.* ... Absolute Froschgefahr! 









*Bild ausgeliehen beim Björn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (17. März 2013)

Mal sehen ob morgen was geht.
Bei der aktuellen Bodenfeuchte wird's dann eher eine FAB-Runde.

Start 17:30h in Brück. 2. Treffpunktoption, 18:00h, am Forsbacher Bahnhof.


----------



## Rhocco (17. März 2013)

Was genau ist eine FAB Runde (für den Neuling unter den 50+ern) ?

Grüße


----------



## Enrgy (17. März 2013)

*F*orst*A*uto*B*ahn 

auch unter WAB bekannt (Waldautobahn)

Also Wege, auf denen auch ein Auto fahren kann. Nicht sehr fordernd, dafür aber auch keine Schlammschlacht. Und das war ja PC´s Intention.


----------



## Jaegerin81 (18. März 2013)

Ich schaffe es heute nicht mitzukommen, will euch aber trotzdem eine Warnung zukommen lassen. 

Auf dem Tütberg und dem Lüderich waren gestern selbst die Forstautobahnen noch ziemlich durchweicht. Also wie die Schweine werdet ihr so oder so aussehen.


----------



## Hallowach (18. März 2013)

17:30 ist (habe vorher noch Verkehr  ) mir zu früh. Wenn ich da bin, bin ich da......


----------



## PoliceCar (18. März 2013)

Jaegerin81 schrieb:


> Auf dem Tütberg und dem Lüderich waren gestern selbst die Forstautobahnen noch ziemlich durchweicht. Also wie die Schweine werdet ihr so oder so aussehen.



Hmm, 12:00h ist um. Keine Anmeldung. Tour gekippt. Ich mache jetzt heute abend einfach was Unsportliches ... 

Schau'n mer mal nächste Woche ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## f4lkon (18. März 2013)

Hmm hatte den Termin nicht im Auge. Also ich bin noch so bis 8 im Wald unterwegs (nähe Brück, refrath) und übe bissel Technik. Falls noch jemand Lust hat komm ich ihm gern entgegen.


----------



## f4lkon (18. März 2013)

Für die Kurzentschlossen kann ich auch noch gerne eine kurze Tour mit wenig Schlamm anbieten. Treffpunkt Parkplatz Wildgehe Mehrheit bestimmt Uhrzeit


----------



## PoliceCar (25. März 2013)

Tour 08.04. um 17:45h, resp. 18:15h.

Bitte bis 13:00h im LMB eintragen, da die Treffpunkte sonst nicht angefahren werden.

Bis nach Ostern dann ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (25. März 2013)

Weiß nicht, ob ich es zeitlich schaffe.
Wenn, dann komm ich zum Bahnhof.
Sollte ich um 18:15 Uhr nicht dort sein, wartet nicht auf mich!


----------



## f4lkon (2. April 2013)

Heute jemand Lust auf eine Tour durch die Hardt?


----------



## Jaegerin81 (3. April 2013)

Heute Schaffe ich es leider nicht, aber wie schaut es denn nächste Woche aus?


----------



## f4lkon (3. April 2013)

Nächste Woche Montag ist eine Tour. Da ich in Berlin bin kann ich aber erst ab dem 12.4 wieder.


----------



## Jaegerin81 (4. April 2013)

Nächsten Montag schaut gut aus bei mir. 

Danach können wir ja mal spontan schauen. 

Viel Spaß in Berlin


----------



## f4lkon (4. April 2013)

Danke. Ich werde dann immer so ein Tag vor einer Tour hier reinschreiben. Ich wollte evtl. auch noch einen neuen Thread aufmachen. Ich sehe auf meinen Touren immer mal wieder Enduro Fahrer in der Hardt/Forstbach und frage mich, ob die vllt. vom 50+ Namen abgeschreckt sind. Sonst kann ich es mir nicht so recht erklären wieso hier weniger los ist als in einer 3 Seelen Gemeinde im Westerwald ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schildbürger (4. April 2013)

Die Endurofahrer sind eine andere Zielgruppe und werden bei den Runden hier nicht glücklich. 
Einige verabreden sich hier, auch in Altenberg, Glüder, Overath, usw.:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=518947&page=75

Ich bin 2-3x bei so einer Runde Richtung Wupper mitgefahren das ist aber nicht mein Ding,da bräuchte ich auch ein anderes Bike.


----------



## PoliceCar (4. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> ..., ob die vllt. vom 50+ Namen abgeschreckt sind.


Na ja, 50+ ist durchaus als Programm zu sehen, zumindest was den angestrebten Level betrifft. 
Nicht mehr so ganz lange hin, dann mach' ich einen neuen Fred auf: 60+ and Friends ... 



f4lkon schrieb:


> ... Sonst kann ich es mir nicht so recht erklären wieso hier weniger  los ist als in einer 3 Seelen Gemeinde im Westerwald ;-)


Ja, in den letzten Jahren ist es hier tatsächlich immer ruhiger geworden. Die nächste Bikergeneration wird's richten.


----------



## Kettenfresser (4. April 2013)

Zur Info: 
Der Lüderich-Trail ist trocken und komplett fahrbar


----------



## Schildbürger (4. April 2013)

Am Lüderich gibt es mehr als einen Trail. Der Nachteil ist, das man jedesmal wieder hochfahren muss. 
Leider war ich schon lange nicht mehr dort.


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (4. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Danke. Ich werde dann immer so ein Tag vor einer Tour hier reinschreiben. Ich wollte evtl. auch noch einen neuen Thread aufmachen. Ich sehe auf meinen Touren immer mal wieder Enduro Fahrer in der Hardt/Forstbach und frage mich, ob die vllt. vom 50+ Namen abgeschreckt sind. Sonst kann ich es mir nicht so recht erklären wieso hier weniger los ist als in einer 3 Seelen Gemeinde im Westerwald ;-)



Mach das nach fast 2 Jahren Pause will ich dieses Jahr auch gerne wieder regelmässig fahren. Wenn du nicht ganz so früh startest wie PC wär ich bestimmt mal dabei. Egal ob Haardt oder Lüderich


----------



## f4lkon (5. April 2013)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Die Endurofahrer sind eine andere Zielgruppe und werden bei den Runden hier nicht glücklich.
> Einige verabreden sich hier, auch in Altenberg, Glüder, Overath, usw.:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=518947&page=75
> 
> Ich bin 2-3x bei so einer Runde Richtung Wupper mitgefahren das ist aber nicht mein Ding,da bräuchte ich auch ein anderes Bike.



Ah danke für die Info. Bin auch direkt bei der morgigen Tour dabei. Dann muss ich wohl keinen neuen Thread öffnen, wenn die da aktiv sind. Puh da hast du dir bei der Wupper aber auch mit das härteste in der Nähe ausgesucht.


----------



## Jaegerin81 (5. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Danke. Ich werde dann immer so ein Tag vor einer Tour hier reinschreiben. Ich wollte evtl. auch noch einen neuen Thread aufmachen. Ich sehe auf meinen Touren immer mal wieder Enduro Fahrer in der Hardt/Forstbach und frage mich, ob die vllt. vom 50+ Namen abgeschreckt sind. Sonst kann ich es mir nicht so recht erklären wieso hier weniger los ist als in einer 3 Seelen Gemeinde im Westerwald ;-)




Mach das. Wenn ich Zeit habe, bin ich gerne mit dabei.


----------



## McFly77 (5. April 2013)

Lüderich, da war ich schon ein Jahr nicht mehr aber irgendwie hab ich da auch nie so den ultimativen Trail gefunden.
Beitzt jemand zufällig eine nette Anfahrt von Köln kommend mit Trails am Lüderich als GPS Track und könnte mir diesen zukommen lassen.
Je nach dem wie fit ich morgen bin wollte ich da mal vorbeirollen.


----------



## PoliceCar (5. April 2013)

McFly77 schrieb:


> Beitzt jemand zufällig eine nette Anfahrt von Köln kommend mit Trails am Lüderich als GPS Track und könnte mir diesen zukommen lassen.


Klar, mach' ich. Hab' leider gerade wenig Zeit. Ich google aber die Tage mal für Dich ...


----------



## f4lkon (5. April 2013)

Morgen früh ist auch eine Tour ab Hoffnungsthal Freibad um den Lüderich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McFly77 (5. April 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Klar, mach' ich. Hab' leider gerade wenig Zeit. Ich google aber die Tage mal für Dich ...




Brauchste nicht, hab ich bereits. Jedoch wenn überhaupt mal ein Hauch einer Beschreibung dabei ist, dann liest sich das wie z.B. "Interessanter Trail südlich vom Lüderich".
Naja kann alles, muss nichts.
Da ich hier und da mal mit ein paar Leuten hier aus dem Faden gefahren bin, weiß ich wenigstens, dass die Strecken recht spaßig und interessant waren. Im Gegenteil zu GPS-Portalen weiß ich, dass die Chance hier größer ist ein Track zu bekommen und Spaß zu haben als einen wildfremden aufgezeichneten Track nachzufahren, den eventl. jemand mit seinem Straßenrad auf Waldautobahnen gefahren ist.
Sei´s drum, vielleicht warte ich doch noch ein paar Tage bis du gegoogelt hast.


----------



## PoliceCar (8. April 2013)

So, wieder da! 

Das war in vielerlei Hinsicht eine runde Runde.

Köfo, Lüderich - alle Abendtrails wurden geschluckt. Lüderich hoch natürlich den Männeraufstieg ... 

Tja, fünf Bikers waren wir:
- Jazzek
- Britta
- Elke; erstmalig bei 50+
- Ich
- und als *Special Guest, extra aus der Schweiz angereist - unser Jörg Schnegge* ...  ... 

Mensch, was hab' ich aus der Wäsche geguckt. So viel der Ehre. Das KFL-Schnellnessgründungsmitglied bei uns, den 50+ern. 
Wobei - der einzige 50+er war mal wieder ich selber.

Ich habe mich gefreut. Es hat mal wieder sehr viel Spaß mit euch gemacht.

Bis Montags,
Gruß PC


----------



## Huntsman (8. April 2013)

Das klingt ja nach einer netten Runde. Würde mich bei Gelegenheit mal gerne anschließen.


----------



## Jaegerin81 (8. April 2013)

Stimmt, die Gruppe heute war definitiv eher U50 als 50+. 

Es war aber sehr schön und hat richtig Spaß gemacht. 
Freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal.


----------



## Rhocco (11. April 2013)

War eine sehr schöne Runde und hat Spaß gemacht. Da hat auch der einsetzende Regen die Stimmung nicht getrübt. Nächstes Mal bin ich wieder dabei


----------



## Bikekrank (14. April 2013)

Hallo Ihr lieben 50 Plus Minus 

ja, der letzte Montag war SEHR schön!!! und hab mich ebenfalls gefreut, meinen ehemaligen "Nachbarn" Jörg wiederzusehen.
Morgen nachmittags gehts mit ein paar Leuten nach Niedeggen um 15 Uhr. Aber den Montag drauf hoffe ich, wieder bei Euch dabei sein zu können 

Gute Nacht und liebe Grüsse
Elke


----------



## PoliceCar (15. April 2013)

... kein Problem. Heute abend regnet's eh'.


----------



## Hallowach (15. April 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... kein Problem. Heute abend regnet's eh'.



Leichter Regen....
Sagst Du ab, wenn das Wetter schlecht ist?


----------



## Jaegerin81 (15. April 2013)

Och nö, hab mich grad so über den Sonnenschein gefreut. 

Heute Abend wäre ich aber eh nicht dabei gewesen. Hab noch zu schwere Beine. 
Nach 3 Tagen hintereinander auf dem Rad brauche ich heute mal eine Pause. 

Falls ihr fahrt, wünsche ich euch aber viel Spaß. 

Liebe Grüße
Britta


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hallowach (16. April 2013)

Bin bei bestem Wetter meine Runde gefahren. Soviel zu Wettervorhersagen...


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

Ich war gestern von 14-17Uhr in Höhenberg und wurde ab 16Uhr nass. Somit war es schon ganz gut, dass PC die Tour verschoben hat. Das Wetter bis 16 Uhr war aber wirklich super.


----------



## Hallowach (16. April 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich war gestern von 14-17Uhr in Höhenberg und wurde ab 16Uhr nass. Somit war es schon ganz gut, dass PC die Tour verschoben hat. Das Wetter bis 16 Uhr war aber wirklich super.



Ab 18 Uhr war das Wetter trocken, dafür habe ich in meiner Regenjacke geschwitzt, die ich gegen Wasser von unten an hatte.


----------



## f4lkon (16. April 2013)

Wasser von unten, besonders in Verbindung mit Erde, mag PC aber gar nicht leiden


----------



## Canyo1 (22. April 2013)

Mir blutet das Herz wenn ich lese das Ihr heute fahrt. Gesundheitlich geht es bergauf aber die Fitness läst zu wünschen übrig. Aber ich arbeite daran.Ich würde mich freuen bei einer leichteren Tour wieder einzusteigen, wenn es möglich ist. Wünsche euch eine schöne Fahrt.
Viele Grüße Dieter


----------



## PoliceCar (22. April 2013)

Dieter, Du bist jederzeit willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (22. April 2013)

Kaum wird das Wetter wieder besser, schon kommen alle wieder aus ihren Löchern hervor 





Schöne große Truppe heute.
Danke an unser Polizeiauto, der, obwohl etwas angeschlagen, sich zu einem Abstecher auf den Lüderich hat breitschlagen lassen 

Gute Besserung und bis nächstes Mal!


----------



## PoliceCar (22. April 2013)

Jau! Herrrlisches Foto Ralf!

War ein schöner Kreuzzug heute. 
Danke an all' die geduldigen MitfahrerInnen.

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Jaegerin81 (22. April 2013)

Danke an den Guide für die schöne Feierabendrunde. 
Freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal.


----------



## Bikekrank (23. April 2013)

Klasse Runde war das bei Traumwetter, schönes Foto und ebenfalls ganz lieben Dank an unsern Guide


----------



## PoliceCar (29. April 2013)

So, Lüderich fällt heute aus - wegen Eis und Schnee ... 
So haben auch bekennende LangsamfahrerInnen heute die Chance, gemütlich durch den KöFo zu cruisen.
Weiteres hier.


----------



## Rhocco (29. April 2013)

Sehr schöne Tour wieder ein Mal und auch die Bremse hat dann noch gut gehalten


----------



## PoliceCar (29. April 2013)

Rhocco schrieb:


> Sehr schöne Tour wieder ein Mal und auch die Bremse hat dann noch gut gehalten



Ja danke Rhocco! 
Es war mir gefühlt gar nicht so bewußt, dass wir nur im Kreis gefahren sind ...
Immerhin haben wir nach langem noch mal den _*Orgasmustrail*_ gefahren.
Ca. 1h Anfahrt *für 15sec. Spaß* ...  ...  ... 

Bremse hat auch gehalten. Sonst macht unser Hallowach ja mehr kaputt. Da war die Bremse regelrecht das heutige Sonderangebot ...  ... 





Voraussichtlich kommenden Montag geht's *gaanz langsam* weiter. Immerhin ist die 50+Quote leicht gestiegen ...


----------



## Bikekrank (29. April 2013)

Klasse Ralph,

superschöne Tour!

freu mich schon wieder auf nächsten Montag ))


Liebe Grüsse, Elke


----------



## Hallowach (30. April 2013)

Ja ja....wer den Schaden hat spottet jeder Beschreibung...

Belag und Schraube sind schon im Warenkorb.


----------



## PoliceCar (2. Mai 2013)

Heute im KöFo ... 








Dagegen war Heiners Polter ein kleines Bündel.
Wo isser eigentlich, unser Heiner ... ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (3. Mai 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...Dagegen war Heiners Polter ein kleines Bündel.
> Wo isser eigentlich, unser Heiner ... ?



tja, wo isser? 
vor 6 Wochen hat es ihn von seiner Q (= motorisiertes 2Rad der Marke BMW-Boxer) runtergeschmissen (weil der Vorderreifen meinte, er müsse plötzlich Luft ablassen und dann in der nächsten Kurve vom Felgenhorn rutschen...) und die bereits vom MTB-Sturz vor 8 Jahren angeknaxte re. Schulter erneut heftig geprellt, außerdem ist er mit Häuslebauen beschäftigt, wenn das denn bald wieder geht ...
oft genug hatte ich schon in der kühlen Jahreszeit bedauert, nicht mitfahren zu können - aber irgendwann bin ich einfach mal wieder dabei!
Bis dahin - have fun! 
und immer nur freiwillig absteigen!


----------



## PoliceCar (3. Mai 2013)

Mensch Heiner,
wat machste für Sachen ... 

Da wünsche ich Dir mal die allerbeste Besserung. Und, sei froh, dass es doch noch relativ glimpflich augegangen ist ... - obwohl, mittlerweile gibts Ersatzteile, die sind fast besser als das körpereigene Original. Ich weiß das ... 

Und dass Du am Bauen bist, habe ich auch irgendwie noch auf'm Schirm. 
Gibt's in Deinem Alter eigentlich noch Baukredite?  ...  ...  ... 

Wenn'st Zeit hast kommst noch mal. Dann fahren wir auch direkt in den Biergarten. 

So long,
Ralf


----------



## PoliceCar (4. Mai 2013)

So, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, können Montag Kaltgetränke im Biergarten geordert werden ... 

Natürlich nur, wenn Mitfahrers Lust darauf haben ...


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Mai 2013)

Hi Peter!
Für Dich ja fast ein Wiedereinstieg, zumindest in der hiesigen Gruppe.
Zu welchem Treffpunkt kommst Du? Am Bahnhof wärest Du alleine.
Brück? Oder sollen wir Dich am Tiergitter an der Rösrather aufnehmen?
Bis gleich dann.


----------



## peter1bike (6. Mai 2013)

Hi Ralf,
ich bin da flexibel.
Wenn Du Richtung Lüderich willst, dann komme ich zum alten Bahnhof.
Geht es Richtung WH, dann komme ich um 18.30 zum Tiergitter.

Wo geht die Reise denn hin?

Gruß von Peter


----------



## Bikekrank (6. Mai 2013)

...da könnte ich nur von 20h an auf ein Stündchen in den Biergarten... muss 22h zuhus sein und hab ne lange Anreise über A4/3 und 1 

lg Elke



PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, wenn das Wetter so bleibt, können Montag Kaltgetränke im Biergarten geordert werden ...
> 
> Natürlich nur, wenn Mitfahrers Lust darauf haben ...


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Mai 2013)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> ich bin da flexibel.
> Wenn Du Richtung Lüderich willst, dann komme ich zum alten Bahnhof.
> Geht es Richtung WH, dann komme ich um 18.30 zum Tiergitter.
> ...


Hehe Peter,
das wird nix Wildes ... 
Tiergitter ist gut. 



Bike-Nike schrieb:


> ...da könnte ich nur von 20h an auf ein  Stündchen in den Biergarten... muss 22h zuhus sein und hab ne lange  Anreise über A4/3 und 1
> 
> lg Elke


... 22h bist *zuhus** ... 
Ich bin eh' alkfrei unterwegs.  
Wird also eher kein Repetiergelage. Zumindest meinerseits ... 

*) Kölsch


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (6. Mai 2013)

Sorry
hab mich in Bonn verquatscht und voll in den Berufsverkehr gekommen
Grad erst zur Wohnungstür rein, ich schaffe das nicht mehr.

Ein andermal halt


----------



## Bikekrank (6. Mai 2013)

Hi Ihr Lieben,

doch, das war wild - ein wild guter Montag abend!! 

Nach der schönen Tour im Königsforst noch in der Forsbacher Mühle gemütlich zusammensitzen und lachen....was ein Spass 

Tourguide: isch bin zuhus und fand et jroosartisch, wie jedesmol 

Liebe Grüsse, Elke




PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hehe Peter,
> das wird nix Wildes ...
> Tiergitter ist gut.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (6. Mai 2013)

Jawoll, schön war's mal wieder und wieder mit 'ner Menge Leute und neuen und altbekannten Gesichtern 
Und schön, dass man auch zu alten Traditionen zurückfand:  




(2 Leute plus Fotograf fehlen)

Vielen Dank an Ralf und bis nächstes Mal!


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Mai 2013)

Ja, dank euch auch!
Viele MitfahrerInnen, gemütliche Tour, Biergarten geht auch wieder.
Mehr brauchen Bikers nicht ... 
To be continued ...


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (6. Mai 2013)

...nochmal herzlichen Dank an das Polizeiauto sowie alle Mit-Biker..mehr brauch man nicht zum Biken, sogar geselliger Teil mit Biergarten dabei. .. dafür lohnt sich auch noch der Hin- und Rückweg, insgesamt nochmal 1 1/2h zusätzlich; "alte" Bekannte ebenso nette KFL 50+ "darunter" dabei. VG Helmut


----------



## PoliceCar (7. Mai 2013)

Helmut, wenn Du kommst, geht's doch immer in den Biergarten. 
Wann kommst Du's nächste mal ... ?


----------



## Demo_Ses_Glory (7. Mai 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Helmut, wenn Du kommst, geht's doch immer in den Biergarten.
> Wann kommst Du's nächste mal ... ?



...bei den Argumenten komme ich gerne wieder öfter, wie auch schon zu Jörg "Schnegge". .Muß nur mal wieder paar "ehemalige" Mitbiker aus dieser Zeit wieder aktivieren, einige wohne ja sogar bei mir in der Nähe..weißt schon.. denke aber nächsten Montag bin ich wieder dabei. VG Helmut


----------



## Schnegge (7. Mai 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


>



dat is' doch nen Photomontage... eine Bild aus 40+ Zeiten genommen und hinten eine paar neue Gesichter eingebaut... sieht aber täuschend echt aus.. Gute Arbeit Ralf

Gruss aus dem Süden an alle die alten und neuen Gesichter
Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (8. Mai 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Lieben,
> 
> doch, das war wild - ein wild guter Montag abend!!
> 
> ...


Na Elke, wenn das wild war ... ... Da geht noch was ... 
Nein, ich lege Wert auf Gemütlichkeit. Wir sind ja keine Racer und die Zielgruppe soll ja auch eine verlässliche Konstanz erwarten können. Aber wie Du ja weißt, gibt's auch die Möglichkeit auszubrechen. Dafür ist dann unser Ralf zuständig. Ich bleibe lieber auf'm Chickenway ... 





Schnegge schrieb:


> dat is' doch nen Photomontage... eine Bild aus  40+ Zeiten genommen und hinten eine paar neue Gesichter eingebaut...  sieht aber täuschend echt aus.. Gute Arbeit Ralf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hehe Jörg,

ja, das hat er mal wieder gut gemacht der Ralf. Nur selber isser wieder nicht drauf. Weiß aber, dass es auch ein Foto mit ihm und Kaltgetränk gibt ... 


PS: Ja, am Bauerngeschwür arbeite ich noch, aber schminken brauche ich mich in meinem Alter nicht mehr ...


----------



## Hallowach (8. Mai 2013)

Hallöchen;

das Wetter soll ja halten.
Hat jemand Lust auf eine Tour am Vatertag? Ich meine ausdrücklich keine Vatertagstour! 
So ab 10 Uhr 2-3 Stunden KöFo und/oder Lüderich...


----------



## PoliceCar (8. Mai 2013)

Hallowach schrieb:


> Hallöchen;
> 
> das Wetter soll ja halten.
> Hat jemand Lust auf eine Tour am Vatertag? Ich meine ausdrücklich keine Vatertagstour!
> So ab 10 Uhr 2-3 Stunden KöFo und/oder Lüderich...


Anderer Vorschlag:
Michael und ich, wir fahren morgen hier die 50Km-Runde:


*Klick1*
*Klick2*
Dazu bist Du, und natürlich alle anderen, herzlich willkommen. 
Mitnehmen kann ich leider niemaden, da ich im Anschluß noch auf Verwandschaftsbesuch gehe.
Treffpunkt ist in Weibern am Start um 9:00h.
Erreichbar bin ich heute per PN und morgen via Handy.


Wäre toll in einer größeren Gruppe zu fahren ...


----------



## Hallowach (8. Mai 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Anderer Vorschlag:
> Michael und ich, wir fahren morgen hier die 50Km-Runde:
> 
> 
> ...



Nee lass mal stecken. 180km hin und zurück ist mir selbst mit dem Auto zu viel. Wollte auch nicht den ganzen Tag unterwegs sein.


----------



## Bikekrank (8. Mai 2013)

Och Menno  

ich wär schon echt gern dabei!! 

Hab aber morgen ein (Bike)DATE und das verschieb ich mal besser nicht. 

Bin aber in Gedanken trotzdem bei euch und sehn uns ja spätestens nächsten Montag wieder 

Elke




PoliceCar schrieb:


> Anderer Vorschlag:
> Michael und ich, wir fahren morgen hier die 50Km-Runde:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Mai 2013)

Kann mal jemand den Regen für Montag stornieren ... 
Biergarten wird bei den angsagten Temps sowieso nix ...


----------



## PoliceCar (12. Mai 2013)

So, dann machen wir mal einen Versuch für morgen. Wettermäßig könnte es ja bestenfalls gut gehen ...


----------



## PoliceCar (13. Mai 2013)

*Tour abgeblasen ...* 

Wegen Wetter. Leute, das würde heute keinen Spaß machen. Der nasse und schwere KöFö-Boden würde uns ums nackte Überleben kämpfen lassen. Dafür sind wir doch zu alt ... 

Gleichzeitig verabschiede ich mich dann mal in Urlaub. Da mache ich dann nix mit Biken, sondern sowas hier:




Anschließend geht's dann bei härrlischem Wetter weiter ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Bikekrank (13. Mai 2013)

Sch....Regen. Wär so gerne heute mit Euch gefahren. Ralf, ich wünsch dir ganz viel Spass beim Segeln bei viel Wind und SONNE 

Elke


----------



## PoliceCar (13. Mai 2013)

Ja Danke! Ich werde hängen ohne Ende. Das gibt dicke Oberarme ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (13. Mai 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...
> Gleichzeitig verabschiede ich mich dann mal in Urlaub. Da mache ich dann nix mit Biken, sondern sowas hier:
> 
> 
> ...



Ah... kenn ich...ist Ecke Saaler Mühle...

Schönen Urlaub


----------



## PoliceCar (16. Mai 2013)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ah... kenn ich...ist Ecke Saaler Mühle...
> 
> Schönen Urlaub


Genau! 
Über Deine analytische Ortskenntnis bin ich immer wieder verblüfft. 

Am Horizont rechts übrigens der Lüderich. Haste aba sicher schon längst erkannt ...  ... ...


----------



## i-men (26. Mai 2013)

Da ich nicht genau weiß, wie lange unser lieber PC auf dem Wasser verbleibt und die Wettervorhersage für morgen ganz nett aussieht, habe ich hier mal was eingestellt.

Montagsrunde

Bis nach Brück schaffe ich es leider zeitlich nicht, aber die Etappe Brück-Forsbach dürften Eure Bikes auch schon alleine kennen.


----------



## PoliceCar (27. Mai 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> Da ich nicht genau weiß, wie lange unser lieber PC auf dem Wasser verbleibt ...


Na, er ist nicht ertrunken und seit heute isser wieder zurück. 
So denn das Wetter wieder mitspielt, sollte nächsten Montag meinerseits auch wieder eine Runde drin' sein. Wahrscheinlich werde ich bis dahin nicht auf's Bike kommen, da ich die Woche zu viel um die Ohren habe ... 
Also, geht dann bitte gnädig mit mir um. In Summe habe ich dann wohl drei Wochen nicht gekurbelt. 

Ingo, hast Du Deine MitfahrerInnen heute richtig rangenommen? ... ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Ich hoffe ja ...


----------



## i-men (28. Mai 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ingo, hast Du Deine MitfahrerInnen heute richtig rangenommen? ... ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich denke ich habe den 50+ Spirit beibehalten.

Im Detail.
Es trafen sich 6 Bikerlein,

2RaFa
Hallowach
BikePotato
Foxhub
Robert
und meiner einer

am Bahnhof.

Es waren 2 neue kompatible Gesichter aus der Nähe dabei.

Der Königsforst wurde kreuz und quer durch streift. Die Wege waren mässig vermatscht, hatte ich mir aber schlimmer vorgestellt.

Zur Einkehr fehlte nach meinem Empfinden 3,5 Grad, aber dafür haben wir hoffentlich noch ein paar Gelegenheiten.

Also bis bald.


----------



## Hallowach (28. Mai 2013)

Hi i-men,

war eine schöne Tour. Habe wieder viele weisse Stellen auf meiner Landkarte erhellen können. Werde auch viel wieder vergessen (50+ halt ). Dann kannst Du mir bei der nächsten Tour wieder alles als neu verkaufen hähähä.


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Mai 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> *Ich denke ich habe den 50+ Spirit beibehalten.*
> 
> Im Detail.
> Es trafen sich 6 Bikerlein,
> ...



*Yes!* ... ...


----------



## 2RaFa (28. Mai 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> Ich denke ich habe den 50+ Spirit beibehalten....
> Der Königsforst wurde kreuz und quer durch streift. ...


lieber Ingo,
Danke fürs Mitnehmen! Leider machten nach 1,5 Stunden im absoluten Wiedereinstieg meine Beinchen schlapp - aber ich hatte ja auch den Anfahrt-"Uphill" gut! Hat mir auf jeden Fall wieder Freude gemacht, vor allem wenn es abwärts rollte! Aber mit 60+ ist die Vorliebe fürs down"shifting" ja verständlich...


----------



## PoliceCar (31. Mai 2013)

's wird wohl trocken. Biergartentemperaturen aber wohl eher nicht. 
*
**Klick** 
	




*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jaegerin81 (31. Mai 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> 's wird wohl trocken. Biergartentemperaturen aber wohl eher nicht.
> *
> **Klick**
> 
> ...



Sehr schön. 
Wenn ich es pünktlich aus dem Büro schaffe, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Bikekrank (31. Mai 2013)

Bin am Montag auch dabei. Freu mich! 

Liebe Grüsse, Elke



Jaegerin81 schrieb:


> Sehr schön.
> Wenn ich es pünktlich aus dem Büro schaffe, bin ich dabei.


----------



## PoliceCar (1. Juni 2013)

jaegerin81 schrieb:


> sehr schön.
> wenn ich es pünktlich aus dem büro schaffe, bin ich dabei.





bike-nike schrieb:


> bin am montag auch dabei. Freu mich!
> 
> liebe grüsse, elke



...  ... ...


----------



## PoliceCar (3. Juni 2013)

So, wieder da. 

Das war ja mal 'ne goile Runde. 11 BikerInnen fuhren durch den Forst. Aber nur kurz, dann lotste uns Ralf in die Hardt, um uns gefühlte 795 wilde Trails zu zeigen. Goil! 

Zwei MitfahrerInnen haben meinen vollsten Respekt:


Der Kollege (Ingo, sag' mal geschwind den Namen ), der *mit'm Treckingrad incl. Schutzblechen* das alles mit Todesverachtung gemeistert hat ... ... Chapeau!  ... 
und unsere Elke, die *aus Burscheid zum KöFo geradelt ist*, nur um die heutige Tour mit uns gemeinsam zu machen. Dafür gibt's
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sag' mal Bescheid, ob Du wieder heile zu Hause angekommen bist. Du dürftest dann ja heute fast 100 km auf der Uhr haben ...
Bald geht's weiter in diesem Panoptikum ...


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juni 2013)

Darauf ein respektierlich "Wow"! Und Gruß an den Dieter aus Hürth! LG, der Pete Soviel Breitbandmix erfordert ein gefühlvolles Gemüt und datt scheint ja bei Euch bestens zu funktionieren....


----------



## PoliceCar (3. Juni 2013)

Na, das ist mal ein nettes Kompliment Pete! Gute Laune ist im KöFo Plicht. 
Ihr seid mit eurer Truppe jederzeit herzlich willkommen. Wir machen auch Touren mit über 25 MitfahrerInnen ... 
Wär' doch mal was, oder?

Ja, der Dieter. Leider war er schon länger nicht mehr bei uns im Forst. Wir warten aber geduldig. 
Gruß Ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (3. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank, Ralf! Dieter hat jedesmal die Anreise von Hürth zum Wasserturm durchpedaliert - und anschliessend zurück! Darauf mal den Hut, die Jugend verpackte da schon wieder ins Auto...Insofern find ich euer Forum superwichtig und kernig formuliert, wir hören ja mit 50 nicht auf zu ticken - meine bessere Hälfte hat's gerade vor der Brust und ziert sich gar... Grüße an den Königsforst, ein Quell toller Fahrfreude... der Pete, schön datt ihr da seid!!! ...und wieder ein weißes Fleckchen der Landkarte entzogen, hier wird geguided....


----------



## i-men (3. Juni 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Zwei MitfahrerInnen haben meinen vollsten Respekt:
> 
> 
> Der Kollege (Ingo, sag' mal geschwind den Namen ), der *mit'm Treckingrad incl. Schutzblechen* das alles mit Todesverachtung gemeistert hat ... ... Chapeau!  ...
> ...



Dat war der Thies.Ich habe auch schon häufig versucht ihn und sein Bike ans Limit zu bringen. Keine Chance ;-)

Sehr schöne Runde heute.
Bis bald


----------



## Konfuzius (3. Juni 2013)

Ja, mal wieder Full House heute bei bestem Bikewetter.
Und immerhin fast ein Drittel 50+ Quote. Und gefühlt noch viel mehr  
Ein paar Bildchen von eben:


----------



## Pete04 (3. Juni 2013)

Was schert mich mein Geschwätz von soeben... Da iss ja alles dabei, vonne Jugendabteilung bis zum hohen Dan... So sieht Zukunft aus, da werden sich paar martialisch anders formierte noch schwer jucken... Happy Trails!


----------



## Montana (3. Juni 2013)

Super, Gratulation an alle KöFo-Fahrer-innen 

Wir kommen mal im September vorbei 

VG Guido 




PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, wieder da.
> 
> Das war ja mal 'ne goile Runde. 11 BikerInnen fuhren durch den Forst. Aber nur kurz, dann lotste uns Ralf in die Hardt, um uns gefühlte 795 wilde Trails zu zeigen. Goil!
> 
> ...


----------



## PoliceCar (3. Juni 2013)

Montana schrieb:


> Wir kommen mal im September vorbei


O.k., aber bitte unbedingt mit selbstgestrickten Müslitrikots und Warnweste drüber ...  ... 

Pete, manchmal muß man einfach grob nett sein. Hat auch historische Gründe.


----------



## PoliceCar (5. Juni 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> Dat war der Thies.Ich habe auch schon häufig versucht ihn und sein Bike ans Limit zu bringen. Keine Chance ;-)


Und wieder ein Beweis dafür, dass das Thema Material völlig überbewertet ist ... 
Trotzdem genießen wir ja alle unseren Fullykomfort. 
Gleichwohl werde ich mich in Kürze wieder zunehmend auf mein Rigid konzentrieren. Damit komme ich dann im Urlaub besser die Schottertrails im Chiemgau hoch.


Mal wieder saugute Bilder Ralf!


----------



## PoliceCar (6. Juni 2013)

So, das war wohl Bikerwetter heute ... 
Also, gut zu Mittag gegessen und ordentlich _*Bewaffnung*_ angedockt: 






Der Plan war eine *definitiv nicht 50+kompatible Runde*. Ging. 
Einige Trails habe ich dann in grottig schlechter Qualität gefilmt. Wer die Trails errät, gewinnt eine geführte 80+Runde, mit mir rund um den Saaler Mühlenweiher ...  ... 

PS: Quali ist extra schlecht. Es soll ja nicht so einfach sein wie z.B. hier ...       [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWS8Mg-JWSg"]Monty Python and the Holy Grail: 3 Questions - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## f4lkon (6. Juni 2013)

Auf der rechten Seite ist auf jeden Fall noch Platz für ein zweites Navi! Das muss schon noch symmetrisch sein  Uiuiui ich hoffe du hast dir ein paar Gewichte auf den Rücken geschnallt, damit du nicht vorn überkippst.


----------



## Enrgy (6. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> ich hoffe du hast dir ein paar Gewichte auf den Rücken geschnallt, damit du nicht vorn überkippst.



na na, so dick ist die wampe doch nun auch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (6. Juni 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> na na, so dick ist *die wampe* doch nun auch nicht...


Für Dich noch mal gaanz langsam: _*"Bau-ern-ge-schwür"!*_


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Juni 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Wer die Trails errät, gewinnt eine geführte 80+Runde



Ich weiß es  Kann ich meinen Gewinn dann in 30 Jahren einlösen?


----------



## PoliceCar (7. Juni 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ich weiß es  Kann ich meinen Gewinn dann in 30 Jahren einlösen?


Hmm, eigentlich ist der Gewinn innerhalb eines Jahres einzulösen. Man weiß ja nie wie lange man in meinem Alter noch hat ... 
Ich bin aber sicher, wir finden eine Lösung. 

Vielleicht schon bei einer 50+kompatiblen Tour am Montag. 
Kaltgetränk schau'n mer mal. Kann, muß aber nicht ...


----------



## Bikekrank (9. Juni 2013)

Weltklasse, das Equipment!!! Respekt, dass du bei so viel High Tech am Lenker noch alle Trails geregelt bekommst 





PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, das war wohl Bikerwetter heute ...
> Also, gut zu Mittag gegessen und ordentlich _*Bewaffnung*_ angedockt:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bikekrank (9. Juni 2013)

Excuse me für die späte Antwort:

Ja, bin 21.50 h zuhause gewesen, genau bei Sonnenuntergang! Und es waren zum Schluss gefühlte 500 km  

Aber für die harte Hardt-Tour und die ganz herzliche Truppe hat sie sich alle Male gelohnt, die Mühe!!  

Bis morgen...diesmal wieder mit Shuttle-Auto 

Liebe Grüsse. Elke



PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, wieder da.
> 
> Das war ja mal 'ne goile Runde. 11 BikerInnen fuhren durch den Forst. Aber nur kurz, dann lotste uns Ralf in die Hardt, um uns gefühlte 795 wilde Trails zu zeigen. Goil!
> 
> ...


----------



## Jaegerin81 (9. Juni 2013)

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es pünktlich aus dem Büro, dann bin ich morgen auch wieder dabei.


----------



## PoliceCar (10. Juni 2013)

Da wird heute abend ja mal wieder eine illustre Runde, mit mir auch teilweise unbekannten Personen zusammenkommen. Aber auch mit lange Verschollenen ... 
Biergarten heute bei den angesagten Temperaturen wohl eher nicht. Nächste Woche ...
Dann werde ich vor Abfahrt noch den aktuellen Trainingsstand hinterfragen. Bei leisesten Zweifeln gibt's ausschließlich KöFo-Slomo!
Andernfalls hätte ich da ein paar nette Sachen im Köcher ... 
Bisher war ich selber ja immer das schwächste Glied in der Kette. 

Merke: Der 50+Spirit hat immer Vorrang.



Bike-Nike schrieb:


> Weltklasse, das Equipment!!! Respekt, dass du  bei so viel High Tech am Lenker noch alle Trails geregelt bekommst


... heute dann ohne "Bewaffnung" ...


----------



## 2RaFa (10. Juni 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Dann werde ich vor Abfahrt noch den aktuellen Trainingsstand hinterfragen. Bei leisesten Zweifeln gibt's ausschließlich KöFo-Slomo
> Bisher war ich selber ja immer das schwächste Glied in der Kette.


Bitte für Wiedereinsteiger kpompatibel gestalten! ... dann werde ich heute wohl mal die Rolle des schwächsten Glieds übernehmen - ich kann ja jederzeit aus- bzw. absteigen!
Anmeldung erfolgt! steige am Bahnhof Forsbach ein!


----------



## f4lkon (10. Juni 2013)

So nachdem ich eben etwas Ballast abgetragen habe, bin ich heute Abend wenn nichts dazwischen kommt auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (10. Juni 2013)

Oh, wat is dat dann? Da ist das Thema Familienplanung jezt aber erst mal zurückgestellt, oder? ... ...  ... 
Vielleicht kann Dir Doc Heiner weiterhelfen ... 


 @_heiner_: Ich wollte gemütlich Richtung Honrath. Könntest also jederzeit zurückrollen. Passt doch, oder?


----------



## f4lkon (10. Juni 2013)

Zu spät, hab ihn mir in einem Moment des Wahnsinns selber heraus gerissen  Ja das Thema Familie ist damit selbstverständlich durch


----------



## Bikekrank (10. Juni 2013)

Ach so ein Mist, ich hatte mich zu früh gefreut: hatte vergessen, dass ich nur das schwere Bike zuhause habe momentan. Das leichte ist in Reparatur  Bin dann alleine im Eifgental mühselig die Hänge raufgekurbelt und hab sicher nur 10 km geschafft.

wie wars denn heute abend?  

vlg Elke 



PoliceCar schrieb:


> Da wird heute abend ja mal wieder eine illustre Runde, mit mir auch teilweise unbekannten Personen zusammenkommen. Aber auch mit lange Verschollenen ...
> Biergarten heute bei den angesagten Temperaturen wohl eher nicht. Nächste Woche ...
> Dann werde ich vor Abfahrt noch den aktuellen Trainingsstand hinterfragen. Bei leisesten Zweifeln gibt's ausschließlich KöFo-Slomo!
> Andernfalls hätte ich da ein paar nette Sachen im Köcher ...
> ...


----------



## PoliceCar (10. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> ... Ja das Thema Familie ist damit selbstverständlich durch


Aach was, nachdem ich mir vom Zustand des Corpus Delicti ein persönliches Bild machen konnte: Das wird wieder Eugen ... Alles wird gut ... 



So, wieder da und frisch geduscht. 
Alle 11 BikerInnen waren fit und bestens gelaunt. 
So konnten wir die Honrather Eisenbahnrunde drehen. War wohl alles dabei, incl. div Schiebepassagen ... ... na ja, nicht alle haben geschoben ... 
Dabei war die Tour immer noch 50+kompatibel.
Heiner, erzähl Du mir noch mal was von fehlender Fitness. Ich hatte mitunter wirklich Probleme an Dir dran zu bleiben. Dein Jammern auf hohem Niveau zieht bei mir ab sofort nicht mehr ... 
Oder - "Lerne zu klagen, ohne zu leiden." 

Welcome back Heike! Mir ging die Sonne auf ... 
Auch Respekt der Leistung unserer Neueinsteigerin Valerie! 

Hab' ich noch was vergessen ... ? 





Bike-Nike schrieb:


> Ach so ein Mist, ich hatte mich zu früh gefreut: hatte vergessen, dass ich nur das schwere Bike ...


Warst ja auch gar nicht angemeldet ...


----------



## peter1bike (10. Juni 2013)

Hi Ralf,
Schöne Runde ....auch mit einigen netten, alpinen Wanderpassagen.
So wurden auch mal andere Muskelpartien beansprucht....

Schön wars

Gruß von Peter


----------



## 2RaFa (10. Juni 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Alle 11 BikerInnen waren fit und bestens gelaunt.
> So konnten wir die Honrather Eisenbahnrunde drehen. War wohl alles dabei, incl. div Schiebepassagen ... ... na ja, nicht alle haben geschoben ...
> Dabei war die Tour immer noch 50+kompatibel.
> ...
> Hab' ich noch was vergessen ... ?


ja,
es waren *12 *BikerInnen, aber egal, eine(r) war eh immer etwas abgeschlagen und konnte wohl nicht mehr mit gezählt werden - bei diesem selbstverständlich voll einsteigertauglichem, 50- kompatiblen Höhenprofil mit wiederholten Schiebetrails, bei denen ich mir zeitweise einen Lift sehnlichst herbei wünschte




egal: 
hat Spaß gemacht, so viele nette BikerInnen in so gemischter Truppe begleiten zu dürfen - das ist halt das Besondere an 50+:
alles dabei zwischen 30- und 60+ - eine gelebte und bewegte Großgemeinschaft mit Freude am 2Rad und der Natur!
Danke Ralf - weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (11. Juni 2013)

Nur nette Worte. Das war aber auch eine runde Tour! 

Heiner, wo hast Du denn das Profil her? Sieht mir schwer nach Lüneburger Heide aus ... 
Nee, beim nächstem Mal machst Du dort das Guiding. Ich will Deine "hidden Trails" lernen. Heute wollte ich ja nicht mehr ...


----------



## surfnico (11. Juni 2013)

[FONT="]Hallo Ralf,[/FONT]
  [FONT="] [/FONT]
  [FONT="]Danke für Guiden,  coole Leute prima Runde [/FONT]

[FONT="][/FONT]
[FONT="]VG
Klaus
[/FONT]


----------



## i-men (11. Juni 2013)

Jau, war wieder mal sehr klasse. Auch wenn mir das Gebiet bekannt war, fand ich es mal was anderes dies im Rahmen der 50+ zu befahren 
Und es war übrigens auch das erste Mal , dass ich mir Mitte Juni Spikebereifung an Mensch und Maschine gewünscht habe  .

 @Konfuzius
Ich glaube wir haben die Schiebe und Wanderpassagen ausgelassen, aber pssst...


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Juni 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> @_Konfuzius_
> Ich glaube wir haben die Schiebe und Wanderpassagen ausgelassen, aber pssst...


... ihr Bergziegen, ihr ...  ...


----------



## PoliceCar (16. Juni 2013)

Morgen sollen es 29°C werden. Also besser zwei Trinkflaschen mitnehmen.


----------



## Jaegerin81 (16. Juni 2013)

Ich bin morgen leider schon anderweitig verplant und schaffe es leider nicht. :-(
Wünsche euch aber morgen eine schöne Runde und viel Spaß. 

Liebe Grüße
Britta


----------



## PoliceCar (17. Juni 2013)

So, mal kurz zur heutigen Tour:
Wir werden an der letztwöchigen Tour anknüpfen.
Allerdings - ohne die giftigen Anstiege; Traillastigkeit wird medium sein; nicht einmal den Männeranstieg werden wir nehmen ... 
Wir bewegen uns also mehr oder weniger auf Chickenways ... 
Ich glaube, das wird lustig  ... ... Regenjacke? Schau'n mer mal. 


PS: Die Tour wird hardtailtauglich sein.


----------



## Razzor (17. Juni 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, mal kurz zur heutigen Tour:
> Wir werden an der letztwöchigen Tour anknüpfen.
> Allerdings - ohne die giftigen Anstiege; Traillastigkeit wird medium sein; nicht einmal den Männeranstieg werden wir nehmen ...
> Wir bewegen uns also mehr oder weniger auf Chickenways ...
> ...



Ich wäre echt wieder gern dabei. Auch wenn ich kein Hardtail mehr hab (man wird älter.. ) Aber leider bin ich aus gesundheitlichen Gründen sehr langsam geworden. Ich übe noch erst einmal ein paar Runden um den Block 
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## hsw (17. Juni 2013)

"Wir werden an der letztwöchigen Tour anknüpfen.
Allerdings - ohne die giftigen Anstiege"

Irgendwie widersprüchlich ;-)
Ich überlege mir noch einmal, wie ich das interpretieren soll ...
Danach entscheide ich dann, ob ich nochmal mitkomme dieses Jahr oder lieber auf die 60+ Touren warte


----------



## PoliceCar (17. Juni 2013)

hsw schrieb:


> ... Irgendwie widersprüchlich ;-)
> Ich überlege mir noch einmal, wie ich das interpretieren soll ...
> Danach entscheide ich dann, ob ich nochmal mitkomme dieses Jahr oder lieber auf die 60+ Touren warte


... 

*Naiiiin!!!!* Außer flowig bergrunter habe ich heute wirklich nichts im Schilde ...
Anstiege sind spaziergängerkompatibel!
Und damit Du weißt, dass ich das ernst meine, komme ich mit'm Hardtail!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (17. Juni 2013)

Bevor hier noch falsche Assoziationen bzgl. Hardtail enstehen


----------



## BikePotato (17. Juni 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Anstiege sind spaziergängerkompatibel!
> Und damit Du weißt, dass ich das ernst meine, komme ich mit'm Hardtail!


 
 

War sicher ironisch gemeint, im Sinne von:

Es muss an allen Anstiegen geschoben werden und sein Fully lässt er wegen der geplanten, langen und steilen Rampen lieber zu hause ...


----------



## PoliceCar (17. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Bevor hier noch falsche Assoziationen bzgl. Hardtail enstehen


Goile Mucke! 
Punk.



BikePotato schrieb:


> War sicher ironisch gemeint, im Sinne von:
> 
> Es muss an allen Anstiegen geschoben werden und sein Fully lässt er  wegen der geplanten, langen und steilen Rampen lieber zu hause ...


Isch neige gar nich zu Ironie ... 
Wirst sehen. Die Tour wird heute stinkelangweilig ...


----------



## f4lkon (17. Juni 2013)

So sich ewig hinaufwindende Anstiege, ohne Ende in Sicht, sind aber auch langweilig


----------



## hsw (17. Juni 2013)

Langweilig???
Dann brauche ich ja gar nicht erst versuchen mit Euch zu fahren. Dann drehe ich ne Runde bei mir im Stadtwald.


----------



## Bikekrank (17. Juni 2013)

wie, was, wo...langweilig, hardtail, spaziergeh-Tempo, keine Downhills... da muss ich wohl schnell mal wieder mit und Euch bissken auf Trab bringen 

Ralf, der Forsbach DH ...den nur einmal runter, danach dann von mir aus langweilige Autobahn. Den kann man doch auch ganz gemütlich rollen 

bis gleich und liebe Grüsse (heute wieder mit Auto *g)


----------



## PoliceCar (17. Juni 2013)

Oh shit, komme gerade nach Hause und es regnet ... 



Bike-Nike schrieb:


> wie, was, wo...langweilig, ...
> bis gleich und liebe Grüsse (heute wieder mit Auto *g)


... bring' Dir 'n Kissen mit. Für zwischendurch ... 
Schön, dass Du kommst ... 

 @_Heike_: Du vertraust mir ja doch ... 

 @_heiner_: Kommste ohne Anmeldung? Wir cruisen heute vor Deiner Haustüre ... - Sei pünktlich! 

Peter, wat is mit Dir?


PS: Weiterer Regen ist übrigens nicht angesagt.


----------



## i-men (17. Juni 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Peter, wat is mit Dir?
> 
> .



Der ist im Süden und dem brennt die Sonne auf die .... äh Muskeln.


----------



## PoliceCar (17. Juni 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> Der ist im Süden und dem brennt die Sonne auf die .... äh Muskeln.


... 
Wie blöd' für ihn ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (17. Juni 2013)

wäre gerne dabei - aber bin fix und foxi eben erst von der Baustelle runter! hoffe beim nächsten Mal - dann bitte wieder mit den anspruchsvolleren Trails zum Schieben und Quatschen ...


----------



## PoliceCar (17. Juni 2013)

2RaFa schrieb:


> wäre gerne dabei - aber bin fix und foxi eben erst von der Baustelle runter! hoffe beim nächsten Mal - dann bitte wieder mit den anspruchsvolleren Trails zum Schieben und Quatschen ...


Tja Heiner, da sachste wat. Ich wollte ja heute 'ne komfortable Tour machen. Hat auch erst geklappt. Dann wurde aber gemosert und "man" wollte mehr Trails ... Irgendwie liege ich mit meiner Gruppeneinschätzung immer falsch ... 

Schön war's trotzdem. Leider auch ohne Dich. 
Ich glaube wir waren acht BikerInnen und haben es vor Deiner Haustür ordentlich rocken lassen.

Dank an alle MitfahrerInnen. Isch könnt' euch alle drücken ... 

To be continued ...


----------



## Bikekrank (17. Juni 2013)

Dieser Heiner macht mich ja langsam neugierig.....den hab ich noch nie Montags gesehen, dabei fährt er so viele verschiedene Zweiräder - hm...

Ralf, das kann ich nur zurückgeben: Fühl dich gedrückt für den gelungenen Sommerabend-Ride!! Das war soooo schön!! ...und Spass hattest du auf den Trails doch auch, gibs zu 

Bin dann viel zu forsch wegen "spät dran" auf die heimatliche Hofeinfahrt mit dem Auto eingerollt und habe mir erstmal einen Rüffel von den Nachbarn eingefangen. Habe Besserung gelobt und freu mich jetzt erstmal sehr sehr auf unsere nächste Feierabend-Veranstaltung 

gutnacht alle Mann/Frau und liebe Grüsse, Elke





PoliceCar schrieb:


> Tja Heiner, da sachste wat. Ich wollte ja heute 'ne komfortable Tour machen. Hat auch erst geklappt. Dann wurde aber gemosert und "man" wollte mehr Trails ... Irgendwie liege ich mit meiner Gruppeneinschätzung immer falsch ...
> 
> Schön war's trotzdem. Leider auch ohne Dich.
> Ich glaube wir waren acht BikerInnen und haben es vor Deiner Haustür ordentlich rocken lassen.
> ...


----------



## PoliceCar (17. Juni 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> Dieser Heiner macht mich ja langsam neugierig.....


Vielleicht setzen wir einfach noch mal Biergarten an. Damit konnten wir ihn immer locken ...  ... ...


----------



## PoliceCar (17. Juni 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> ... Das war soooo schön!! ...und Spass hattest du auf den Trails doch auch, gibs zu


Isch sach nur *"alter englischer Roadster"* ...


----------



## hsw (17. Juni 2013)

Wofür sollte denn das Kissen sein???
Ich kann mich gar nicht an eine nennenswerte Pause erinnern. Das mag an meinem gemäßigten Tempo liegen, vielleicht lag ja der eine oder andere zwischendurch auf der Wiese???

Nein, war echt eine schöne Tour. Vielen Dank.
Ohne Schiebepassagen, wie versprochen! 
Vielleicht ein wenig länger als ursprünglich geplant, aber das sind ja alle außer dem guide Schuld. 

Gruß Heike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (18. Juni 2013)

Ja schöne Tour mal wieder.
Zum Fotografieren war man ja meist viel zu beschäftigt, aber ein, zwei Bilder sind's doch geworden.

Fast alle Mitfahrer:





El Cheffe (inkognito) in seinem alten englischen Roadster 





Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## PoliceCar (18. Juni 2013)

Da halte ich dann von der anderen Seite mal gegen.
Wie schaffst Du das nur immer mit der Brillianz Deiner Fotos? 








hsw schrieb:


> Wofür sollte denn das Kissen sein???
> Ich kann mich gar nicht an eine nennenswerte Pause erinnern. Das mag an meinem gemäßigten Tempo liegen, vielleicht lag ja der eine oder andere zwischendurch auf der Wiese???


... hast recht, für Ruhepausen war keine Zeit. 
Das lag aber definitiv nicht an mir ... 
Und ja, größten Wert lege ich auf die Tatsache, dass nicht ich "gehetzt" habe. 
Nein, die Runde war schon homogen und an die Gruppe angepasst. So muß dat. 

[email protected]: Nächstes mal zeisgst Du uns Deine "hidden trails" ...


----------



## f4lkon (18. Juni 2013)

Eeh was macht denn der Wanderer im roten Shirt da hinten und wieso wandert er mit Helm?!


----------



## PoliceCar (18. Juni 2013)

Wandern ist gefährlich. Quasi eine Extremsportart ...


----------



## BikePotato (18. Juni 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> [email protected]: Nächstes mal zeisgst Du uns Deine "hidden trails" ...


 
Mit so wat kann'ick nich dienen . Da lerne ich lieber was Neues kennen ... 

Bis in zwei Wochen (hoffentlich). Fahrt nächstes Mal einen Trail für mich mit! 

Viele Grüße
Michael


----------



## PoliceCar (21. Juni 2013)

Machen wir Micha! 

Montag schau'n mer dann mal. Vielleicht klappt's ja mit 'ner trockenen Tour. Sonst wird halt um eine Woche verschoben ...

Dieses WoE werde ich ausschließlich RR fahren. Matsch nur, wenn der Wald trocken ist. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDrMKB_wYGo"]gewitter oma - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (22. Juni 2013)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen. Ich bin Stefan, 31 Jahre (also noch keine 50+ ) 
Ich lese hier schon seit einiger Zeit mit, weil meine Freundin in Buchheim wohnt. Nun habe ich Montag mein bike dabei und wollte mal durch den Königsforst fahren. Leider ist mir eure Tour (bis jetzt) zu spät. Wollte eher am Morgen fahren.
Nun meine Frage, hat jemand GPS Daten von einer guten Tour? Oder vielleicht sogar eine/r Zeit und Lust mir den Guide zu machen?
Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand helfen kann.
Gruß aus dem Rhein-Erft-Kreis


----------



## PoliceCar (22. Juni 2013)

Gute Idee, aber leider der falsche Zeitpunkt. Der KöFo ist klatschenaß.
Da fahr' ich z. Zt. lieber Rennrad. Eine saubere Angelegenheit ... 
Montag kannst mitfahren und dein GPS mitlaufen lassen.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (22. Juni 2013)

Hätte mich auch euch angeschlossen wenn die Tour gegen 10 Uhr oder so wäre


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Juni 2013)

Einige Trails findest Du bei den Frosthelmen: http://www.frosthelm.de/trails/trails_im_bergischen/forsbach/index_ger.html
Auch für 's GPS.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (22. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich wollte fragen, ob jemand noch einen Kurbelabzieher daheim hat und ihn mir heute oder morgen leihen könnte? Ich finde meinen einfach nicht


----------



## PoliceCar (22. Juni 2013)

Sowas hier mit dem hier?

Wenn's paßt, kannst abholen kommen.
Wiedersehen macht Freude ... 

Weiteres ggf. via PN.


----------



## PoliceCar (22. Juni 2013)

Hat's gepasst? RaceFace-kompatibel?

Dann werden wir wohl Montag Deine neue Edelkurbel bewundern ...


----------



## f4lkon (23. Juni 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hat's gepasst? RaceFace-kompatibel?
> 
> Dann werden wir wohl Montag Deine neue Edelkurbel bewundern ...



Erstmals danke du edler Helfer in der Not. Zumal zu später Stunde  Das octalink Stück war zu breit. Ich hatte aber noch etwas von einem Ikea Schrank über, das genau gepasst hat :beer:


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (23. Juni 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Einige Trails findest Du bei den Frosthelmen: http://www.frosthelm.de/trails/trails_im_bergischen/forsbach/index_ger.html
> Auch für 's GPS.



Schildbürger hat mir ein paar Touren geschickt. Mal sehen was der Königsforst so zu bieten hat.


----------



## PoliceCar (23. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> ... Ich hatte aber noch etwas von einem Ikea Schrank über, das genau gepasst hat :beer:


'nem Inschenör is' nix zu schwör ...


----------



## Minigi (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo,

ich lese seit einiger Zeit eure Berichte hier mit. Möchte mein Interesse bekunden, mit euch einmal mitzufahren. Ich wohne in Rösrath, bin nächsten Monat 50 Jahre alt und habe das Biken erst vor Kurzem angefangen. Meine bisherigen Runden waren fast immer alleine durch die Heide oder zum Lüderich, wo ich mir vor Kurzem bei einem Sturz eine schmerzhafte Bänderdehnung zugezogen habe. Fahre momentan noch ein Carver MTB (Preisklasse 600,-) warte aber auf mein neues Canyon Nerve 9.9SL, welches in der 29.KW kommen soll. Also wenn ihr in eurer Runde einen gelegentlichen Mitfahrer duldet, dann würde ich mich sehr darüber freuen.

Gruß

Mike


----------



## Enrgy (23. Juni 2013)

Minigi schrieb:


> ...warte aber auf mein neues Canyon Nerve 9.9SL, welches in der 29.KW kommen soll...



...haben sie dir ein Jahr genannt?


----------



## Bikekrank (23. Juni 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...haben sie dir ein Jahr genannt?




....jetzt verschreck ihn doch nicht gleich so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (24. Juni 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> ....jetzt verschreck ihn doch nicht gleich so


Jaja, der Herr @Enrgy, der hat bzgl. KöFo seit sehr vielen Jahren ein Trauma. Da war mal was. Und heut' noch könnt' ich mich rofln ... 

 @_Minigi_: Einfach vorbeikommen wenn's passt. 


Zur Tour heute: Es ist naß, sehr naß ...
Ich schaue mir das noch bis heute mittag an und dann entscheiden wir, ob wir heute ausfahren, wobei mein Daumen derzeit tendentiell ein wenig nach oben zeigt. ... ... Trails wohl sparsamer. Dann wird anschließend Bike geputzt.  
Schaun' mer mal ...


----------



## Jaegerin81 (24. Juni 2013)

Hallo Zusammen, 

ich bin für heute Abend raus. Habe gestern ein bisschen zu sehr im Schlamm gespielt und heute irgendwie reichlich schwere Beine. Nächste Woche sieht es hoffentlich besser aus. 

Falls ihr fahrt, wünsche ich euch schonmal viel Spaß. 

Liebe Grüße
Britta


----------



## Minigi (24. Juni 2013)

@_Minigi_: Einfach vorbeikommen wenn's passt. 

 Super! Lieben Dank, werde dann ab nächste Woche gerne mitfahren.

zum Canyon: Das wird mein Geburtstaggeschenk von meiner Frau, ich glaube Sie hat alles im Griff hinsichtlich der Leiferzeit


----------



## PoliceCar (24. Juni 2013)

Minigi schrieb:


> zum Canyon: Das wird mein Geburtstaggeschenk von meiner Frau, ich glaube Sie hat alles im Griff hinsichtlich der Leiferzeit


Du wirst schweben ... 



Minigi schrieb:


> Super! Lieben Dank, werde dann ab nächste Woche gerne mitfahren.


Ach was, komm einfach heute abend mit. Wir machen "easy going". 


@all: Wird wohl gut gehen heute abend.
Zieht euch warme Socken an ... 

Z.Zt. sieht's so aus. Nicht schlecht gell ...; zumindest für uns ... ... ^^


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (24. Juni 2013)

Ich komme gerade aus dem Königsforst. War wirklich gut.

Und ihr raus aus dem Internet und rein in den Wald.


----------



## PoliceCar (24. Juni 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Und ihr raus aus dem Internet und rein in den Wald.


... der Eine oder die Andere muß vielleicht für Brötchen sorgen ... 
Hungrige Mäuler wollen gestopft werden. 
Mit'm Millionär wird's dann im nächsten Leben was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (24. Juni 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... der Eine oder die Andere muß vielleicht für Brötchen sorgen ...
> Hungrige Mäuler wollen gestopft werden.
> Mit'm Millionär wird's dann im nächsten Leben was.



Oh du bist aber sehr optimistisch als Frau wiedergeboren zu werden


----------



## PoliceCar (24. Juni 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Oh du bist aber sehr optimistisch als Frau wiedergeboren zu werden


... 

Hmm, meinst' man kann sich auch hochlieben? 


_o.k., 5â¬ sind schon im Machoschwein ..._


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (24. Juni 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... der Eine oder die Andere muß vielleicht für Brötchen sorgen ...
> Hungrige Mäuler wollen gestopft werden.
> Mit'm Millionär wird's dann im nächsten Leben was.



ich meinte damit ja auch eure angesetzte Tour um 18 Uhr 

bis auf ein letztes Stück war alles super zu fahren


----------



## Bikekrank (24. Juni 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> ich meinte damit ja auch eure angesetzte Tour um 18 Uhr
> 
> bis auf ein letztes Stück war alles super zu fahren



Solange es nicht von oben nass wird und nur bisschen Matsche rumliegt, ist doch alles bestens  

 ... hmm...hochlieben   macho-Kasse? 

Nee nee, nix da. Mal schauen, ob ich irgendwo nen Millionär auftreibe. Dem verkaufe ich eine fein gewürzte 50+ Sponsoren-Story mit optimaler steuerlicher Absetzbarkeit und 300 % Image-Upgrade für ihn und dann kaufen wir uns alle ein paar coole Zweit- oder Dritt-Bikes und können biken, wann immer wir wollen


----------



## PoliceCar (24. Juni 2013)

Das ... ... *DAS* würdest Du für uns tun ... ...    Isch heul' vor Glück ...


----------



## Enrgy (24. Juni 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... Da war mal was. Und heut' noch könnt' ich mich rofln ...



jou, aber derzeit ist das doch auch nur kfl-light. "nee, hat gestern geregnet, da fahrn wir nicht, da wird mein schönes weißes rad ja ganz bääh und die mutti schimpft, wenn sie schon wieder waschen muß" 

damals, im letzten jahrzehnt, als die gummistiefel noch aus holz waren, wurde der kfl doch bevorzugt bei regen und knietiefem matsch auf den trails befahren. ach was sag ich, bis unterkante oberlippe ging die pampe!

aber davon können nur noch sehr wenige, auserwählte zeitzeugen berichten...die anderen haben dank intensiver therapie auf trockenen, sonnigen trails dieses dunkle kapitel ihres bikerlebens überwunden 

nee, mal ernsthaft, wenn nicht so blöder stau auf der a3 wäre, würde ich mal wieder vobei schauen.


----------



## 2RaFa (24. Juni 2013)

Liebe 50+ Freunde, liebe Zweiradfahrer-Community,

ich kann mich leider (wieder mal) für heute abend nicht anmelden!
habe aber ein *gemeinnütziges Anliegen*:
am *Sonntag, 30.06., findet von 11- 17 Uhr der 1. Hoffnungsthaler Radtag* auf dem Schulhof der Grundschule in Rösrath-Hoffnungsthal statt. (Den früher geplanten Termin am 26. Mai hatten wir wegen des katastrophalen Wetters  verschieben müssen.)
Dabei geht es um die Entwicklung der Stadt Rösrath hin zu einer fahrradfreundlichen Stadt, um bessere Infrastruktur, höheren Stellenwert und Anerkennung des Zweirades im Verkehr... 

Wer Zeit und Lust hat, unser Anliegen zu unterstützen, der ist herzlich willkommen, mit Kind und Kegel, mit oder ohne Rad! 
Wir brauchen jede Unterstützung und freuen uns auf jede/n von Euch!
Gruß Heiner 
für den "*Verein Lebenswertes Sülztal*"


----------



## Konfuzius (24. Juni 2013)

Unglaublich.
Da fährt man 20 Jahre im Königsforst und kennt eigentlich jeden Stein.
Und dann entdeckt man mit 50+ einen schicken, richtig langen "neuen" Trail 
Frage mich, wie der sich die ganze Zeit verstecken konnte 
Der KF ist halt immer wieder für eine Überraschung gut 

War jedenfalls eine aufschlussreiche Fuffies-Runde heute


----------



## Bikekrank (24. Juni 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Unglaublich.
> Da fährt man 20 Jahre im Königsforst und kennt eigentlich jeden Stein.
> Und dann entdeckt man mit 50+ einen schicken, richtig langen "neuen" Trail
> Frage mich, wie der sich die ganze Zeit verstecken konnte
> ...



Du sagst es....und hat mir einfach wieder richtig gut gefallen, auch im Trüben und mit Niesel - so müssen Montage sein! 

Ralf: Jeder Fuffie-Montag ist ein guter Tag... da kann der nächste Winter ja getrost kommen


----------



## PoliceCar (24. Juni 2013)

Danke Ralf, damit ist das heutige Highlight auch in die Geschichte eingegangen. 
Aber - wer hat's gefunden? Unser Ingo @i-men ... 
Jetzt müssen wir nur noch einen Namen für den Trail finden. Ideen gab's ja schon ... irgendwas mit "Wechselxxxxxtrail". Ach, wir nehmen 'nen andern Namen. 
50+Anteil heute bei genau 33%. Also 2 echte gemütliche Cruiser.
KöFo wurde nicht verlassen. Et wor richtisch langweilisch. Gut, dass Elke uns auf Trab gehalten hat ... 

See you next week! 





Enrgy schrieb:


> ...
> aber davon können nur noch sehr wenige, auserwählte zeitzeugen berichten...die anderen haben dank intensiver therapie auf trockenen, sonnigen trails dieses dunkle kapitel ihres bikerlebens überwunden
> 
> nee, mal ernsthaft, wenn nicht so blöder stau auf der a3 wäre, würde ich mal wieder vobei schauen.


nun, einer dieser Zeitzeugen bin ja wohl ich. Über die Therapie lasse ich mich jetzt mal nicht aus ... 
Das ist auch nicht mehr so wie früher. Die heutige Tour verlief völlig schlammfrei. Der Wolkenbruch kam erst auf dem Nachhauseweg ... 
Irgendwer bekommt's da oben nicht mehr koordiniert. Petrus? 
Demnächst kommst noch mal, dann wird's bestimmt naß ... 


@ Heiner: Bin am WoE leider schon verplant. Ihr solltet aber mal in Köln gucken wie das da geht: Wildwest ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (24. Juni 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> ... da kann der nächste Winter ja getrost kommen


Yes!


----------



## Rubber_Duck (25. Juni 2013)

Heute zum ersten Mal dabei... hat Spaß gemacht... vielleicht bis bald... George


----------



## i-men (25. Juni 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Aber - wer hat's gefunden? Unser Ingo @i-men ...



Ich brauchte nur den Trailschnüffler bis zum Eingang führen und dann den Suchknopf drücken.

Ne im ernst. Ich habe den Trail eigenhändig in den Hang gedengelt und wollte ihn eigentlich dem Konfusen zum Geburtstag schenken (wann war der noch gleich ;-) )
Das wars dann wohl mit der Überraschung 

Egal, Hauptsache Ihr habt alle noch eine schöne Woche und die Glücksgefühle halten noch was an.


----------



## PoliceCar (25. Juni 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> Ich brauchte nur den Trailschnüffler bis zum Eingang führen und dann den Suchknopf drücken.


... hmm, habe ich da schon wieder was nicht auf die Reihe bekommen?
Du hast den Eingang gefunden und der Rallef hat wieder den Trail erschnüffelt? Würde konsequent Sinn machen ... 
Ich werd' alt ... 

Trailsuche --> Suche nach dem hl. Gral --> Kokusnuß --> [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bReP5Wt9a-Y"]Monty Python Die Ritter Der Kokosnuss Killer-Kaninchen German HQ - YouTube[/nomedia]


 @_Rubber_Duck_:  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N99Vdxu9LQs"]Convoy - The Movie - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. Juni 2013)

Hier mein kleiner Bericht von gestern. Viel Spaß beim lesen 

http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2013/06/25/biken-in-koln/


----------



## Minigi (25. Juni 2013)

TaT-2-Junkie schrieb:


> Hier mein kleiner Bericht von gestern. Viel Spaß beim lesen
> 
> http://4seasonsmtb.wordpress.com/2013/06/25/biken-in-koln/



Sehr netter Bericht


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (25. Juni 2013)

Danke...habe auch noch ein Video zusammengeschnitte...es läd gerade hoch...kann sich nur noch um stunden handeln  ein hoch auf die Internetleitungen aufm Dorf


----------



## PoliceCar (25. Juni 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> Egal, Hauptsache Ihr habt alle noch eine schöne Woche und die Glücksgefühle halten noch was an.


Schön wär's gewesen. Heute Kontrastprogramm und alles ist in die Hose gegangen ... 
Der Flow von gestern ist wech. 
Also warten auf Montag - zum Endorfine auffüllen ...

Gehe mal davon aus, ihr seid besser drauf.


----------



## Konfuzius (25. Juni 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> Ich habe den Trail eigenhändig in den Hang gedengelt und wollte ihn eigentlich dem Konfusen zum Geburtstag schenken (wann war der noch gleich ;-) )



Ein Monat zu früh, aber lieb von Dir  



PoliceCar schrieb:


> Jetzt müssen wir nur noch einen Namen für den Trail finden. Ideen gab's ja schon ... irgendwas mit "Wechselxxxxxtrail". Ach, wir nehmen 'nen andern Namen.



Wir könnten ihn "Missing Link" nennen, weil genau an der Stelle fehlte immer ein schöner Verbindungsweg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (26. Juni 2013)

mein Video ist online


----------



## Trek1 (30. Juni 2013)

schade, kann wieder nicht dabei sein.... Versuche demnächst wenigstens ab und an montags früher frei zu machen.... Euch viel Spaß
Monika


----------



## PoliceCar (30. Juni 2013)

Hi Monika,
nice to read you.
Wenn es bei Dir passt und Du Lust hast, jederzeit!

Deine Stunts sind unvergessen. Musst auch nicht wiederholen ... 

Gruß Ralf


----------



## Trek1 (30. Juni 2013)

mh... also bis auf die letzte habe ich doch alle Treppenstufen geschafft, wo war denn der zweite Stunt? Grübel ;-) ah, stimmt, da war doch was, okay, das war ja mehr umgefallen als Stunt 
 Leider ist noch nicht viel mehr Fahrpraxis dazu gekommen, bin halt doch ne Rennradtölpeline, blick nach vorn und Kette rechts 
bis bald und euch morgen viel Spaß
Monika


----------



## PoliceCar (1. Juli 2013)

Trek1 schrieb:


> mh... also bis auf die letzte habe ich doch alle Treppenstufen geschafft, *wo war denn der zweite Stunt?* Grübel ;-) ah, stimmt, da war doch was, ...


Werf mal einen Blick auf meine Signatur ... 

@all: Mit dem augenblicklichen Anmeldestatus werden wir heute abend wohl eher gemütlich unterwegs sein ... ^^


----------



## BikePotato (1. Juli 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (1. Juli 2013)

BikePotato schrieb:


>


Jo Michael, könnt' ich auch. Auch ich bin angeschlagen und weiß gar nicht ob ich die Bande heute zufriedenstellen kann ... 
@ Rallef und Ingo: Ggf. könntet ihr euch mal was überlegen. Nur für den Fall, dass ich unterwegs aussteigen muß.
Und für mindestens nächsten Montag. Da kann isch nisch. Hab'sch andere Termine ...


----------



## Bikekrank (1. Juli 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Werf mal einen Blick auf meine Signatur ...
> 
> @all: Mit dem augenblicklichen Anmeldestatus werden wir heute abend wohl eher gemütlich unterwegs sein ... ^^



....jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## BikePotato (1. Juli 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Jo Michael, könnt' ich auch. Auch ich bin angeschlagen und weiß gar nicht ob ich die Bande heute zufriedenstellen kann ...
> @ Rallef und Ingo: Ggf. könntet ihr euch mal was überlegen. Nur für den Fall, dass ich unterwegs aussteigen muß.


 
Vielleicht könnt ihr ja eine Abkürzung in den Biergarten nehmen ...


----------



## PoliceCar (1. Juli 2013)

Keine schlechte Idee.
Ich stelle das zur Diskussion und schicke Dir 'ne SMS.


_PS: Ich mag keine SMSn, mach's aber ausnahmsweise trotzdem ... _


Edit: Ach was, ich ruf' Dich an.


----------



## Jaegerin81 (1. Juli 2013)

Ich schaffe es heute leider doch nicht. Ich ersaufe hier in Arbeit, fahre Ende der Woche in Urlaub und weiß gar nicht, wie ich alles bis dahin schaffen soll. 

Trinkt ein Bier für mich mit, falls ihr einkehrt. 

Viel Spaß euch und liebe Grüße


----------



## PoliceCar (1. Juli 2013)

Jaegerin81 schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es heute leider doch nicht. Ich ersaufe hier in Arbeit, fahre Ende der Woche in Urlaub und weiß gar nicht, wie ich alles bis dahin schaffen soll.
> 
> Trinkt ein Bier für mich mit, falls ihr einkehrt.
> 
> Viel Spaß euch und liebe Grüße



... 

Schönen EU!


----------



## f4lkon (1. Juli 2013)

Ich bleibe heute was länger in der Uni und schaffe es nicht mehr. Bis in 2 Wochen.


----------



## PoliceCar (1. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> ich bleibe heute was länger in der uni und schaffe es nicht mehr. Bis in 2 wochen.


...


----------



## Enrgy (1. Juli 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich bleibe heute was länger in der Uni und schaffe es nicht mehr. Bis in 2 Wochen.



...wäre mir als student nicht passiert...

tja, die jugend von heute, wat soll man sagen


----------



## Konfuzius (1. Juli 2013)

Bei lautem Donnergrollen in nicht allzu weiter Entfernung, sah es heute anfangs eher nach einer kurzen Fuffies-Tour aus.

Die Truppe bei der Flucht vor dem Gewitter:





Aber die Flucht gelang, alles blieb trocken und das wurde dann natürlich anschließend standesgemäß gefeiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikekrank (1. Juli 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Bei lautem Donnergrollen in nicht allzu weiter Entfernung, sah es heute anfangs eher nach einer kurzen Fuffies-Tour aus.
> 
> Die Truppe bei der Flucht vor dem Gewitter:
> 
> ...




...und unser Guide schmeisst sich weg vor Lachen - schönes Bild!!


----------



## PoliceCar (1. Juli 2013)

Nee, der hatte nix zu lachen. Der kämpfte mit dieser modernen digitalen Streicheltechnik, um so ein Gegenfoto hier rauszubekommen ... 





Hätte wohl besser mal die Brille angelassen ... 


Ansonsten eine mal etwas andere Tour heute. Flowig geht anders. Aber - wir sind ja lernfähig ... ^^
Gewitter dank Ingos Digitalapp analog umschifft, Trails rückwärts gefahren und da nicht gewartet wird, wurden zwei BikerInnen erst gar nicht mitgenommen. 
Dank euch allen, et wor mal wieder rrischtisch lustisch! 




Enrgy schrieb:


> ...wäre mir als student nicht passiert...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die haben heute Regelstudienzeit. Da tickt der Wecker und lässt nicht mehr entspannt studieren.
Zu meiner Zeit war das auch noch anders ...


----------



## Rubber_Duck (1. Juli 2013)

Schade, hat heute doch nicht geklappt... vielleicht bis bald... George


----------



## Konfuzius (7. Juli 2013)

Da der Häuptling voraussichtlich verhindert ist, habe ich für morgen mal einen 50+ Ersatztermin eingestellt.
Eine Tour im üblichen Stil, anschließende Einkehr im Biergarten nicht ausgeschlossen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12022


----------



## f4lkon (7. Juli 2013)

Falls du morgen den neuen Trail fahren willst, sollte man eine Heckenschere mitnehmen. Da war heute alles so zugewachsen. Den einen Baumstamm haben wir heute zu 2 zur Seite geschoben.


----------



## Bikekrank (7. Juli 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Da der Häuptling voraussichtlich verhindert ist, habe ich für morgen mal einen 50+ Ersatztermin eingestellt.
> Eine Tour im üblichen Stil, anschließende Einkehr im Biergarten nicht ausgeschlossen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12022



Konfuser, danke für den Ersatz! Ick freu mir!


----------



## Bikekrank (8. Juli 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> Konfuser, danke für den Ersatz! Ick freu mir!



.... Biergartenwetter!!!


----------



## Konfuzius (8. Juli 2013)

Verdammt!
Das war jetzt schon wieder der erste Nightride der Saison 
Okee, wir hatten noch'n Extratrail mitgenommen und im Biergarten war's dann so gemütlich... 
Und mit 13 Leuten heute fast Rekordbeteiligung 

Ein paar Bilder in chronologischer Reihenfolge:

Herr Gülle beim Freischwimmer





Der Trail war beim letzten Mal im Frühling noch nicht so zugewachsen... 





Und natürlich das obligatorische Biergartenbild 
Das Foto unserer Starfotografin war leider etwas unscharf 





Danke an alle für's Mitfahren und bis nächste Woche


----------



## f4lkon (9. Juli 2013)

Hübsche Bilder und eine sehr schöne Tour ists geworden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (9. Juli 2013)

Sehr fluffige Runde. Danke an den Guide. Und schon wieder isser nich aufm Bild. Nächste Woche mache ich den Paparazzi.


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Juli 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Verdammt!
> Das war jetzt schon wieder der erste Nightride der Saison


Hehehe, Neidreid ist meine Baustelle ...  ... 

Das war ja wohl ein genialer Trailtrain Ralf. 
Und wie neuerdings immer, auch feuchtfröhlich. Und ich konnte nicht dabei sein. 

*Ich bin neidisch* - echt Mann eh ...


----------



## PoliceCar (13. Juli 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> .... Biergartenwetter!!!


Ja, das könnte am Montag wieder was werden ... 

Ein Nightride aber bitte nicht. 
Der nächste Tag wird sonst zu anstrengend für einen alten, dicken Mann wie mich. *Siehe auch meine Signatur.*
Da kann man auch herrvorragend mit'm Bike hin. Trails gibt's drumherum reichlich.

Also: Wer Lust hat und den PoliceCar mal anders erleben möchte, kommt Dienstag einfach auf ein Bier oder mehr vorbei ...


----------



## Bikekrank (14. Juli 2013)

Das klingt ja gut! 

Heute ist aber erst Sonntag. Und so wie's aussieht, müsst ich bis dato allein fahren. Heute irgendwer irgendwo unterwegs?

lg Elke




PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ja, das könnte am Montag wieder was werden ...
> 
> Ein Nightride aber bitte nicht.
> Der nächste Tag wird sonst zu anstrengend für einen alten, dicken Mann wie mich. *Siehe auch meine Signatur.*
> ...


----------



## Frankie Cologne (14. Juli 2013)

Guten Abend Kollegen,

wäre morgen gerne mal wieder mit dabei. 
Schaffe allerdings nur den 2. Treffpunkt 18.30 am alten Bahnhof. Geht das für Euch in Ordnung ?

Gruß FC


----------



## Bikekrank (14. Juli 2013)

Puh.....Sonntag gerettet, Glück gehabt. Zwei haben sich gefunden, wo ich mich hab dranhängen können 

Bis morgen und einen schönen Sommerabend Euch!   




Bike-Nike schrieb:


> Das klingt ja gut!
> 
> Heute ist aber erst Sonntag. Und so wie's aussieht, müsst ich bis dato allein fahren. Heute irgendwer irgendwo unterwegs?
> 
> lg Elke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (14. Juli 2013)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> wäre morgen gerne mal wieder mit dabei.





Bike-Nike schrieb:


> Puh.....Sonntag gerettet, Glück gehabt. Zwei haben sich gefunden, wo ich mich hab dranhängen können



2x nice! 

Habe gestern Jürgen getroffen und der meinte, dass letzte Woche doch sehr engagiert gefahren wurde. Da machen wir morgen mal das Kontrastprogramm. Wir fahren gaanz langsam. Wer umfällt ist raus. Es werden keine Gefangenen gemacht ... 

Auf Wunsch Biergarten? Mal seh'n.


----------



## f4lkon (15. Juli 2013)

Die Tour heute war so leicht und langsam, dass selbst die Gänse uns davon liefen.


----------



## hsw (15. Juli 2013)

Ja war echt eine langsame Tour. Bei stellenweise knöcheltiefem Sand ging es einfach nicht schneller. 
Mir hat es auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht! Vielen Dank!


----------



## Bikekrank (15. Juli 2013)

hsw schrieb:


> Ja war echt eine langsame Tour. Bei stellenweise knöcheltiefem Sand ging es einfach nicht schneller.
> Mir hat es auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht! Vielen Dank!



Dem schließe ich mich gerne an: Richtig schöne Sommerabend-Tour mit viel Spass und gut gelaunten 50plusminusdrumherum Jungs und Mädels!


----------



## PoliceCar (15. Juli 2013)

Danke Danke!
Jo, war 'ne runde Runde. Nicht besonders anstrengend ... 
Zur Belohnung gab's dann auch Bier mit Umdrehungen ... 

Wobei die wachsame Schwanenfamilie doch ein wenig nervös machte. Schmecken Schwäne eigentlich ... 

Besondere Vorkommnisse: Fast keine, bis auf die kurze Demo aus RubberDucks Fallschirmjägerzeit ... 

So long  

Edit: Eugen hat es sich ja nicht nehmen lassen, die Schwäne noch während der Tour zu posten ...


----------



## Frankie Cologne (15. Juli 2013)

war mal wieder schön mit Euch zu fahren, ich glaub´ ich komm´ jetzt wieder öfters... Danke fürs guiding !


----------



## BikePotato (16. Juli 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Wobei die wachsame Schwanenfamilie doch ein wenig nervös machte. Schmecken Schwäne eigentlich ...


 
Schwäne schmecken angeblich nicht, die Gänse, die Eugen so schön "eingefangen" hat, lecker zubereitet dagegen schon ... 

War 'ne runde Tour. Bis bald. Behaltet schön die Gummis auf dem Trail.

Grüße
Michael


----------



## PoliceCar (17. Juli 2013)

Dank an alle, die gestern auf dem Gig meiner Kapelle waren. 
Ich habe mich riesig über euer Kommen gefreut! 

Es hat aber auch alles gestimmt: Leute, Atmosphäre, Temperaturen, Location, Stimmung ... und natürlich die Musik.
Ich lade wieder ein ... 

Kleine Hörprobe: https://soundcloud.com/schubkarre/evil-ways-mp3/s-CQNO2

Unbedingt den Abspann hören! 

Wenn Montag Wetter ist, geht's wie gewohnt weiter!


----------



## Konfuzius (18. Juli 2013)

Also das treibt unser Guide, wenn er nicht auf dem Rad sitzt 











 



Schön habt ihr gespielt 
War ein kurzweiliger Abend! 

Ach so, und das hatte ich natürlich noch nachzuliefern von Montag:


----------



## PoliceCar (18. Juli 2013)

Super Bilder Ralf!
Mir hat das auch Spaß gemacht und ich fand es ganz toll, dass ihr da wart! 

Hier das Bild war nicht geplant. Auf einmal stand ich am Mikro: "Ich danke meinen Eltern, meinem Management und meinen Bikekollegen ... blablabla ..." 
Und das alles nur weil der Chef technische Probleme hatte. 


Konfuzius schrieb:


>


Das waren doch Schwäne, gell ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikekrank (18. Juli 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Super Bilder Ralf!
> Mir hat das auch Spaß gemacht und ich fand es ganz toll, dass ihr da wart!
> 
> Hier das Bild war nicht geplant. Auf einmal stand ich am Mikro: "Ich danke meinen Eltern, meinem Management und meinen Bikekollegen ... blablabla ..."
> ...



Ralf, ihr habt toll gespielt und ich fand den Abend sehr gelungen. Cool, Dich mal an der Gitarre zu erleben

Kommt alle zuschauen, wenn unser Guide das nächste Mal auftritt. Das rockt


----------



## PoliceCar (19. Juli 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> Kommt alle zuschauen, wenn unser Guide das nächste Mal auftritt. Das rockt


Ja! Wir kommen wieder! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Und weil's so schön war, hier die Tour für Montag.
Es sollen 32°C werden. 
Also, schön viel zu trinken mitnehmen, damit wir's bis zum Biergarten schaffen ...


----------



## PoliceCar (19. Juli 2013)

Ohne Worte.
Heute im KöFo:


----------



## Bikekrank (20. Juli 2013)

Hahaha!!!!    Sind die Rentiere einfach ohne ihn abgehauen. Kein Verlass mehr auf die Viecher.



PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ohne Worte.
> Heute im KöFo:


----------



## PoliceCar (20. Juli 2013)

Ach was, Weihnachtsgeschäft ist härter geworden. Beginnt ja nun, wie man sieht, bereits im Juli. 
Da ist mit Rentieren kein Blumenpott mehr zu gewinnen. 
Da muß schon was anderes her ...





Wir schau'n Montag mal. Vielleicht finden wir den Schleudersitz des alten Nostalgikers ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

könnte bitte jemand den Treffpunkt für die Dienstagtour etwas genauer eingrenzen, danke 
http://www.meinestadt.de/koeln/stadtplan/strasse/am+wildwechsel

LG


----------



## Jaegerin81 (22. Juli 2013)

Die Tour is Montag und die Adresse lautet "Am Wildwechsel".


----------



## Trail Surfer (22. Juli 2013)

Da habe ich mich dann leider verguckt, dachte Di  für die Zukunft weiß ich aber Bescheid.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (22. Juli 2013)

Frisch geduscht - doch noch lecker gekocht bekommen (hab ich selbst nicht mehr dran geglaubt  ) und vollkommen zufrieden mit der schönen Tour und der sehr amüsanten After-Ride-Runde im 2. Biergarten 

Sehr gelungener Abend...danke und bis bald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (22. Juli 2013)

Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> ... und der sehr amüsanten After-Ride-Runde im 2. Biergarten
> 
> Sehr gelungener Abend...danke und bis bald


Yes Frankie! Auch geduscht ... 

Ja, das war eine flowige Runde! Rauf, runter, rechts, links, ...
Gruppe war herrlich homogen. Ich bin immer noch begeistert!

Forsbacher Mühle geht in Zukunft nicht mehr. Der Wirt hat 'nen Knall, und beschimpft Radfahrer ... 
Ab dafür ... 

Haben ja noch 'nen Biergarten gefunden. Meine Umdrehungsweizen spüre ich noch deutlich ... 

Gabi, hier ein paar meiner Daten; von Tür zu Tür:
AVS: 15,5 Km/h
HM:   391m
DST:  45,8 Km

Und - Bis demnächst dann ...


----------



## Frankie Cologne (23. Juli 2013)

Sind die Daten unserer Tour realistisch ?


----------



## KasparZimmer (23. Juli 2013)

Ja es war eine schöne Feierabendrunde mit netten Leuten . Wenn es zeitlich bei mir passt komme ich gerne wieder.


----------



## Konfuzius (23. Juli 2013)

Jo, flowige Runde gestern 
Leider mit unerfreulichem Zwischenfall in der Stammkneipe...
Aber der Ausweichbiergarten war auch schön 

Und wir mussten feststellen, es weihnachtet sehr.
Zu erkennen an den rumhängenden Weihnachtsmännern, dem weniger werdenden Licht und den Schneeresten 





Vom Biergarten diesmal kein Foto 

Meine Tourdaten (ohne Anfahrt)
2:29 h Nettofahrzeit
37,2 km
400 hm


----------



## i-men (23. Juli 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Vom Biergarten diesmal kein Foto



Puh, da habe ich ja Schwein gehabt. Sonst wärs noch aufgefallen


----------



## PoliceCar (23. Juli 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> Puh, da habe ich ja Schwein gehabt. Sonst wärs noch aufgefallen


Definitiv! 
.
.
.
Weihnachtsstimmung gut eingefangen Ralf! ...  ... ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frankie Cologne (24. Juli 2013)

Hier übrigens noch der Link zu Qype um dem Bikerfreund von der Forsbacher Mühle nen Gruß zukommen zu lassen :-D

http://qy.pe/6lbNR


----------



## PoliceCar (24. Juli 2013)

... done.


----------



## ultra2 (24. Juli 2013)

Ich würde das schmuddelige Bikerpack auch nicht im Garten haben wollen.

Höre mal Policeralf - wenn ihr (ich weiß für Senioren schon sehr spät) mal um 18.30h startet, würden Renate und ich eventuell mal mitrollen. Wenns paßt. Ist ja schon ein Weilchen her.


----------



## PoliceCar (25. Juli 2013)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Höre mal Policeralf - wenn ihr (ich weiß für Senioren schon sehr spät) mal um 18.30h startet, würden Renate und ich eventuell mal mitrollen. Wenns paßt. Ist ja schon ein Weilchen her.


Jau! Da freu' ick mir! 

Wird dann gemeinsam mit mir aber erst 2. Augusthälfte was werden.
Derweil halten Rallef, Ingo oder ... sicher die Montagsflagge hoch ... 

Ansonsten: Glühweintrinken im Dezember ... ?


----------



## Frankie Cologne (28. Juli 2013)

Tach zusammen - steht für Montag ne Tour an ? Wäre dabei...


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mal für morgen einen 50+ Ersatztermin eingestellt.

Mal sehen, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.
Bei Gewitter oder Regen würd' ich bis spätestens 17 Uhr absagen.
Also schaut vorher hier sicherheitshalber noch mal rein.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12022


----------



## peter1bike (29. Juli 2013)

Schöne Tour Ralf, als Dienstältester kann ich ja mal anmerken: endlich mal nicht so viele HM wie bei unserer Bergziege policecar...(;-))
Hat echt Spass gemacht.
Verabschiede mich für zwei Wochen nach Holland.Die Mountenbiketouren werden mir fehlen.Als Ersatz wird der Kinderanhänger mit schwerer Ladung
durch die Dünen bewegt.
Bis dann Peter


----------



## Frankie Cologne (29. Juli 2013)

Klasse Runde - danke an alle Mitfahrer und an den Guide ! 

Besonderen Dank an Bike-Nike für die hellen Gläser - der Wald sah plötzlich völlig ungewohnt aus :-D


Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikekrank (29. Juli 2013)

Hei,

was ein schöner entspannter Abend mit so vielen netten Jungs und Mädels und einer gut gemischten Trail-/Bach-/Bilderbuch-Dörfchen-Strecke dank Ralf. Bin wie jeden Montag glücklich und zufrieden nach Hause gefahren 

 @frankie: gern geschehn.... extra für ganz mutige Trotz-Nasenblutens-zum-Hai-Hinschwimmer. Sonnenfinsternis-ohne-Brillen-Gucker scheidet ja aus  



Frankie Cologne schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 256037
> 
> Klasse Runde - danke an alle Mitfahrer und an den Guide !
> 
> ...


----------



## Frankie Cologne (29. Juli 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> @frankie: gern geschehn.... extra für ganz mutige *Trotz-Nasenblutens-zum-Hai-Hinschwimmer*. Sonnenfinsternis-ohne-Brillen-Gucker scheidet ja aus



 gefällt mir !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (29. Juli 2013)

Ja, heute mal ein paar HMs weniger - nach dem "Anschi$$" zur letzten Runde 

Schön entspannt, aber natürlich nicht trailfrei 
Und auch nicht höhenmeterfrei, auch wenn's auf den Bilder so aussehen mag.
Diesmal allerdings (fast) Biergartenfrei, zugunsten einer etwas größeren Runde.

Nur 3 fanden sich hinterher noch im Biergarten "Herr Schulz" an der Ecke am Parkplatz ein.
Ist ganz nett da und vielleicht auch ne Alternative für die nächsten Touren.
Die waren jedenfalls nicht Biker-unfreundlich 
Und hat den Vorteil, dass man hinterher nicht noch weit zum Parkplatz fahren muss...

Schönen Dank an alle für's Mitfahren 

Wäre nicht schlecht, wenn nächste Woche jemand anders einen Termin einstellt, da ich ja Mi-So den Königsforst-Veteranen Schnegge in der Schweiz besuche und dann wegen Mo erst mal sehen will...

















Meine Tourdaten:
36,2 km
440 hm
2:30 h Netto-Fahrzeit


----------



## joscho (29. Juli 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ja, heute mal ein paar HMs weniger - nach dem "Anschi$$" zur letzten Runde



Tzz, ist aber auch immer das Selbe mit Dir 

Viel Spaß in der Schweiz und Alles Gute .... Ach ne, noch nicht


----------



## stahlgabi (30. Juli 2013)

ich kann mich nur anschließen - sehr schöner Abend in netter Gesellschaft 

nur zum Bike putzen wars hinterher leider zu spät...


----------



## surfnico (30. Juli 2013)

supi, kann ich mich anschließen coole Runde coole Leute
viel Spaß in CH


----------



## i-men (4. August 2013)

So der Ersatzguide für den Ersatzguide hat dann mal der Tradition wegen nen Montagstermin eingestellt.

Treffpunkt Brück schaffe ich leider nicht, aber den Forsbacher Bahnhof findet ja jeder im Schlaf, oder ;-)


----------



## PoliceCar (4. August 2013)

So muß dat Ingo! 

Ich weile derweil noch ein wenig im Süden. In den Nordöstlichen Alpen.
Muß noch 14 Tage ein paar Berge beklettern ... 





Viel Spaß Euch!


----------



## Konfuzius (5. August 2013)

Ich versuche, um 18 Uhr in Brück zu sein. Könnte heute aber knapp werden.
Ansonsten um 18:30 Uhr am Bahnhof


----------



## Frankie Cologne (5. August 2013)

Leider muss ich heute krankheitsbedingt etwas kürzer treten. Euch viel Spass ! 
 @Bike-Nike: falls du deine Brille diese Woche benötigst, sag Bescheid. Werde versuchen sie dann irgendwie zu übergeben die Tage, ok ?


Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## stahlgabi (5. August 2013)

Ich bin auch wieder mit am Start 

 @Ralf: wenn ich um 18.00 h nicht in Brück bin, dann dreh ich schon vorher ne Schleife und komme zum offiziellen Treffpunkt - also nicht warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (5. August 2013)

Gebt Gas Leute! Und nicht den 50+Spirit aus den Augen lassen ... 

Sitze hier nach dem heutigen Tageswerk bei 'nem Bier auffer Terasse.
Pizza ist auch lecker ... 


... vielleicht bin ich auch nur neidisch auf euch ...


----------



## Konfuzius (5. August 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Gebt Gas Leute! Und nicht den 50+Spirit aus den Augen lassen ...



Kein Sorge, Ralf!
Das war heute eine "Bomben"-Tour mit echtem 50+ Tempo 

Wir haben allerdings die angeblich letzte Gelegenheit für einen warmen Biergartenabend verschenkt 
Aber warten wir mal ab...


----------



## Bikekrank (5. August 2013)

ach hätt ich das mit 18h in Brück doch nur gewusst. Mein Laptop wollte nicht und ich wusste nur 18.30, aber nicht mehr wo 

da bin ich dann auf gut Glück zum Parkplatz in Forsbach am Wald gefahren 18.30 und bin zum Lüderich rauf in der Hoffnung Euch zu treffen. Hab dann allein die Talfahrt gemacht...ohne Brille (@Frankie: werd du erstmal wieder gesund 

Schaaade....  war ganz allein im Köfo....da oben war KEINER. Nächstes Mal wieder mit Euch!!!!!!

Liebe Grüsse, Elke

QUOTE=Konfuzius;10830524]Ich versuche, um 18 Uhr in Brück zu sein. Könnte heute aber knapp werden.
Ansonsten um 18:30 Uhr am Bahnhof [/QUOTE]


----------



## Konfuzius (5. August 2013)

Schöne Grüße übrigens aus der Schweiz vom Schnegge.





Ein paar Bilder von unserem Wochenendtrip hab ich hier eingestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=10833180#post10833180.

Und noch ein paar mehr in meinem Album.


----------



## ultra2 (6. August 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So muß dat Ingo!
> 
> Ich weile derweil noch ein wenig im Süden. In den Nordöstlichen Alpen.
> Muß noch 14 Tage ein paar Berge beklettern ...
> ...



Es sieht so aus, als seist du seniorengerecht nur noch mit Betreuerin unterwegs. Sehr vernünftig


----------



## PoliceCar (6. August 2013)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Es sieht so aus, als seist du seniorengerecht nur noch mit Betreuerin unterwegs. Sehr vernünftig


Besser ist das so.
Und - die werden auch immer jünger ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (6. August 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...Und - die werden auch immer jünger ...



Das wirkt nur so aus deiner Warte

Viel Spass noch auf den Hügeln.


----------



## PoliceCar (10. August 2013)

So, bin dann noch ein wenig länger weg. 

Muß noch ein paar Trails shreddern ... 

Aber mal ganz unter uns: Die KöFo-Trails können da schon mithalten. Nur so lang sindse nicht ...


----------



## Konfuzius (11. August 2013)

Na, dann muss wohl wieder ein Ersatztermin her 
Hier isser: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12022
Außer es regnet ...


----------



## PoliceCar (12. August 2013)

Habe für eure heutige Tour mal die Sonne aufgehen lassen ...


----------



## Konfuzius (12. August 2013)

Heute ging's mal wieder in die Hardt.





Im Gegensatz zu z.B. Tomburger Touren wurden es heute im Laufe der Tour komischerweise mehr statt weniger Leute 
Aber alles MTB-Profis.
Denn alle haben die hammerharte, berüchtigte Gardaseeabfahrt überlebt! 
Respekt! 

Mein Tourdaten:
32 km
520 hm
2:15 h Nettofahrzeit

Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## stahlgabi (13. August 2013)

@PoliceCar - soso, um 20.28 h geht bei dir also die Sonne auf


----------



## joscho (13. August 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Aber alles MTB-Profis.
> Denn alle haben die hammerharte, berüchtigte Gardaseeabfahrt überlebt!



Du traust Dich aber auch Sachen  Ich hoffe, dies mal mit Protektoren


----------



## PoliceCar (13. August 2013)

stahlgabi schrieb:


> @_PoliceCar_ - soso, um 20.28 h geht bei dir also die Sonne auf


Jo, so um den Dreh ...


----------



## PoliceCar (18. August 2013)

So, wieder da.
Hier ist ja Herbstanfang. Voll das Kontrastprogramm ... 

Also erst mal auf Herbstreifen umgerüstet, Bleche angeschnallt und Patrouillenfahrt durch den KöFo gemacht. Bäh, wat wor dat naß und dreckelisch ... 
Und, da kommt morgen wohl noch mehr vom feuchten Herbstbeginn. 
Daher werde ich für meinen Teil für morgen passen. Nächste Woche wird's wohl besser sein ...


----------



## PoliceCar (26. August 2013)

So, der Herbst ist eingeläutet. Wie jedes Jahr schwinden die Teilnehmerzahlen um diese Jahreszeit.
Vier Bikers plus Damenbegleitung schlugen viele Haken durch den königlichen Forst.
Mir kam zu Ohren, die Runde wäre wohl recht schnell gewesen ... ... - das ändern wir ... 
Schön, dass Du wieder bei uns warst Björn! 
Und grüß' mir den Klaus. 

Besondere Vorkommnisse: keine. Biergarten: zu herbstlich.

To be continued.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (26. August 2013)

thx fürs guiden

War ne nette (schnellere) Runde aber nicht zu schnell


----------



## stahlgabi (27. August 2013)

es konnten doch alle beim Treten noch reden....


----------



## i-men (28. August 2013)

Tempo war gut. Vorbreitung für niedrigere Temperaturen, da muss man auch wat trampeln.


----------



## PoliceCar (28. August 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> Tempo war gut. Vorbreitung für niedrigere Temperaturen, da muss man auch wat trampeln.


Vorbereitung ist gut. Der Rest des Jahres wird naß, kalt, dunkel, glitschig und konditionszehrend. Zumindest im KöFo ... 

Daher noch mal die Frage in die Runde: Jemand Interesse auf Mayen am 01.09.?
Bin mir selber noch nicht sicher, aber konditionsfördernde 1000 Hm auf rollig rumpeligen Forstwegen sollten schon drin' sein ... 
Nix für Trailfreaks. Tourer kommen aber auf ihre abwechslungsreichen Kosten.
Wäre dann bei Lust und Wetter um 09:00h am Start.


----------



## Konfuzius (2. September 2013)

Bin heute wegen 'nem Geburtstag mal nicht dabei.
Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!


----------



## PoliceCar (2. September 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Bin heute wegen 'nem Geburtstag mal nicht dabei.
> Wünsche Euch aber viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!


Hmm Ralf,
und das, wo ich heute an Lüderich gedacht habe ...
Schau'n mer mal, habe von gestern noch 999 Hm in den Beinen. Mal sehen wieviel da heute noch rauskommt. Auf jeden Fall 50+mäßig. 

Viel Spaß beim Geburtstag!
Und nicht so viel Alk und Qualm genießen ...


----------



## PoliceCar (2. September 2013)

Vier wilde Kerle ließen den KöFo heute einfach abstinken.
Kreuzzug war angesagt. Natürlich mit dem obligatorischen Männeraufstieg, einem von Hardtailritter Peter wiedergefundenem Wieseltrail, weiteren ZickZackTrails bis zum Gipfel: 







GolfplatzDH und dann wurde Dornröschen gesucht. Gerade konnten sich die Recken noch aus den immer dichter werdenden Schlingpflanzen befreien.
Deshalb merke: In der späten Dämmerung sollte man keine hidden Dornröschen - äh, Trails suchen ... 

Besondere Vorkommnisse: Nix, bis auf Peters Beulenpest am HR ... 

Ich war ganz schön platt. 

See you next week ...


----------



## Bikekrank (8. September 2013)

hei Ralf, 

schick das neue "Laser" Logo!


----------



## Enrgy (8. September 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> hei Ralf,
> 
> schick das neue "Laser" Logo!



dazu hab ich letztens eine passende signatur gesehen:

"bitte mit dem verbleibenden auge nicht in den laser schauen!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (9. September 2013)

*Temin* heute Abend wegen Wetter *gekippt*.
Dat macht nur Sinn wenn man sich selber nicht mag ... 



Herr Energie, 
ja, das ist schon mal gefährlich mit dem Laser herumzuspielen.
Und wenn man das dann so macht wie dieser junge Mann hier, 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9xKpMiFfaVU&feature=share"]ROCKO TO FREO RUN - YouTube[/nomedia]


dann gibt's wirklich was auf die Augen: 
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## PoliceCar (21. September 2013)

Montag 17:30h/18:00h
Termine leicht vorverlegt wegen früherer Dunkelheit.
Wenn's nicht paßt, kann ich auch wieder auf 18:00...h zurückverlegen. Ich habe ja ausreichend Licht. 


*EDIT *23.09.; 13:30h*: Termin soeben wegen mangelndem Interesse (13:00h war Deadline) gekippt.
.
.
.
.

*


----------



## PoliceCar (30. September 2013)

So, drei Mitfahrer heute.
Micha, wat is mit Dir? Kommste unangemeldet? 

Heute eher easy. Habe Haltz.
Aber: Nightride rulez ...


----------



## PoliceCar (30. September 2013)

So, geht doch ... 





Coole Runde heute, davon 3/4 als Nightride. Ich liebe Nightrides! 





Nette und mitunter schnelle Truppe heute. 
Bin frisch geduscht und habe die Hose brav abgegeben ... 

1000Hm haben wir knapp verfehlt, aber als Ausgleich waren wir auch fast 3h unterwegs.

So long, PC

[email protected]: Scharfes neues Bike hast Du da! Hab' mich gleich rein verliebt ...   Rose rulez!


----------



## BikePotato (1. Oktober 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> [email protected]: Scharfes neues Bike hast Du da! Hab' mich gleich rein verliebt ...  Rose rulez!


 
Danke Ralf! Wie man sieht, strahle ich noch über das ganze Gesicht ...  

Hat jedenfalls wieder sehr viel Spaß mit Euch gemacht. Also, bis hoffentlich nächsten Montag  Die Pause seit dem letzten Mal war mir viel zu lang geworden.


----------



## joscho (1. Oktober 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, geht doch ...
> 
> Coole Runde heute, davon 3/4 als Nightride. Ich liebe Nightrides!
> 
> ...



Ja, hast Du prima gemacht - und zum Glück mit Hose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (1. Oktober 2013)

Jo, war ne zügige Runde. Hatte einen Schnitt von immerhin 15,1 km/h.
Hat Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich nicht alle Sprüche verstanden habe  
Bis nächsten Montag!


----------



## PoliceCar (4. Oktober 2013)

Haltz hatte ich ja schon letzten Montag.
  Zu Hause angekommen zwang Angina mich, ein paar Tage mit ihr auf der Couch zu verbringen. NatÃ¼rlich in vÃ¶llig Ã¼berhitztem BemÃ¼hen ... 


  Wenn bei Bedarf jemand so lieb wÃ¤re fÃ¼r Montag eine Tour ins LMB zu stellen, wÃ¤re das im Sinne der KontinuitÃ¤t hilfreich. Sollte ich wieder ausreichend fit sein, klicke ich mich dann gerne als Mitfahrer drauf.

  Montag den 14.10. bin ich aller Voraussicht nach anderweitig unterwegs. Auch hier wÃ¤re ggf. ein Ersatztermin hilfreich.

  AnschlieÃend mache ich, so denn Wetter ist, wie gewohnt weiter. Mal sehen, ob wir dieses Jahr ohne Winterpause was auf die Reihe bekommen.

  GruÃ Ralf 


[FONT="][FONT=Arial][SIZE=3]PS: Bewerbungen fÃ¼r (zumindest zeitweise) [U]gruppentaugliche[/U] Winterpokalfahrer im â[URL="http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/21"]Team 50+ & friends[/URL]â nehme ich gerne an ... [/SIZE][/FONT]
[/FONT]


----------



## BikePotato (4. Oktober 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Haltz hatte ich ja schon letzten Montag.
> Zu Hause angekommen zwang Angina mich, ein paar Tage mit ihr auf der Couch zu verbringen. Natürlich in völlig überhitztem Bemühen ...
> 
> 
> ...



Meine Bewerbung habe ich abgegeben. Stehe für die Teilnahme an einem Assessment-Center gerne zur Verfügung 

Werde Montag wahrscheinlich selber nochmal eine Auszeit nehmen um mich auszukurieren. 

Dir gute Besserung. 

Grüße
Michael


----------



## PoliceCar (4. Oktober 2013)

BikePotato schrieb:


> Meine Bewerbung habe ich abgegeben. Stehe für die Teilnahme an einem Assessment-Center gerne zur Verfügung


Uuuund - AC bestanden! 



BikePotato schrieb:


> Dir gute Besserung.


Danke! 
Dir auch selbige!


----------



## Konfuzius (6. Oktober 2013)

Da das Polizeiauto zur Wartung ist, hier der Ersatztermin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12022


----------



## Konfuzius (8. Oktober 2013)

Der Herbst ist da 





Und es wird früh dunkel.

Wir sind dann gegen den erbitterten Widerstand der Mitfahrer über die harte-Männer-Auffahrt zum Lüderich hoch 
Hat aber nix genützt. Oben war's auch dunkel...





(Weitere Fotodokumentation entfällt übrigens aus Lichtmangel)

Werde wohl demnächst mal wieder meine dicken Selbstbaufunzeln ausmotten.
Dann könnte ich den China-Böller auch dem bislang lichtscheuen Gesindel zur Verfügung stellen 
Denn George ist bloß mit einem Positionslicht ausgerüstet alle Trails runter  Respekt!

Also bis nächste Woche!
Wieder mit Polizeiauto, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab?


----------



## PoliceCar (8. Oktober 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Also bis nÃ¤chste Woche!
> Wieder mit Polizeiauto, wenn ich das richtig verstanden hab?


Ja, dann bin ich hoffentlich wieder auf'm Deich. 
Urlaubsreise ist auch verschoben. Also sollte nÃ¤chstem Montag nix im Wege stehen - bei Wetter, versteht sich ... 


Wenn jemand der nach 'ner gÃ¼nstigen Lupine sucht, hÃ¤tte ich da vielleicht was. 
_Tesla, 900Lm mit allem ZubehÃ¶r wie Helmhalter, Lader, Akku, VerlÃ¤ngerung und Lupine Transporttasche. An KÃ¶fo-fahrerInnen fÃ¼r leicht deutlich unter â¬200,-. Probefahren gerne._


----------



## PoliceCar (13. Oktober 2013)

Termin für morgen steht.

Offenbar meint es das Wetter nicht so gut mit uns. Einen Versuch ist es trotzdem wert. Dann werden halt mehr FABs gefahren.
Bei Regen geht mein Lustfaktor allerdings gegen NULL. Dann würde ich absagen, zumal ich immer noch kränkle. Wie ich gehört habe, bin ich da wohl nicht der Einzige ...

Bitte bei Interesse bis 14:00h anmelden - damit auch ich motiviert bin ...


----------



## PoliceCar (14. Oktober 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Offenbar meint es das Wetter nicht so gut mit uns. Einen Versuch ist es trotzdem wert.


Und der Versuch wurde gemacht. 
Und das Wettwer meinte es gut mit uns - zumindest die erste Stunde ... 
Michael, Du hast alles richtig gemacht ... 

Den Überblick habe ich dann doch noch verloren. Gefühlt waren wir 15 Bikers. Die wahre Zahl liegt wohl irgendwo dazwischen. 
Ach ja, einer gesellte sich noch aus freier Wildbahn zu uns. Namen leider wieder vergessen ...  Hängen geblieben ist, dass zum Schluß das Kettenblatt seiner Rohloff einfach abgeschert ist ... 

Regen wie zu den besten KFL-Zeiten. Da hatte ich doch glatt ein Dejavu ... 

Bike putzen war auch nicht nötig. 500m Asphalt aus dem Wald heraus haben gereicht das Bike wieder blitzeblank zu kriegen. Regen ist also doch für was gut. 

Mal seh'n, was morgen der Herr Eukalyptus dem Verschleimten mitzuteilen hat ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Aach noch was: *Nightrides sind das goilste überhaupt!*  ... ... 

Allen Mitfahrers vielen Dank für das Vertrauen ...


----------



## Konfuzius (14. Oktober 2013)

Hach, wie in alten Zeiten 
Bei jedem Wetter, Licht und Boden ... 


Aber der Regen hätte heute ruhig trotzdem noch ne halbe Stunde warten können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RadTed (15. Oktober 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Und der Versuch wurde gemacht.
> Und das Wettwer meinte es gut mit uns - zumindest die erste Stunde ...
> Michael, Du hast alles richtig gemacht ...
> 
> ...


 

Ersatzkettenblattschrauben sind schon bestellt, so dass es bald weitergehen kann => nette Tour (bin sicke naß geworden)
komme drauf zurück (am 21/28.10 kann ich aber nicht)


----------



## Klopfomat (15. Oktober 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hach, wie in alten Zeiten
> Bei jedem Wetter, Licht und Boden ...
> 
> 
> Aber der Regen hätte heute ruhig trotzdem noch ne halbe Stunde warten können


So, jetzt hat er sich auch angemeldet. 
War wie immer ganz schön super.

Danke fürs warten, et Lupinchen iss soeben avisiert worden...
Also ab nächsten Montag für lichtscheues Gesindel im Wald nix
mehr zu holen...

Schöne Grüße
Der Sascha


----------



## PoliceCar (15. Oktober 2013)

Klopfomat schrieb:


> So, jetzt hat er sich auch angemeldet.
> War wie immer ganz schön super.
> 
> Danke fürs warten, et Lupinchen iss soeben avisiert worden...
> ...



You're welcome! 

Lupine rulez ...


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Oktober 2013)

Für alle Nicht-Markenfetischisten hat H&S gerade was im Angebot:

http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a112521/high-power-2-led-lampe.html


----------



## Klopfomat (19. Oktober 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Für alle Nicht-Markenfetischisten hat H&S gerade was im Angebot:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a112521/high-power-2-led-lampe.html




Kopisten, isch werd bekloppt.


----------



## f4lkon (19. Oktober 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Für alle Nicht-Markenfetischisten hat H&S gerade was im Angebot:
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a112521/high-power-2-led-lampe.html



Schaut gut aus. Ich warte jetzt auch mal auf mein neues Spielzeug 

Lupine Clone

Soll für die Größe richtig hell sein und für unter 40 Euro macht man auch nicht viel falsch  Die Magicshine wandert dann an den Lenker.

Ich hoffe ich schaff es Montag mal wieder dabei zu sein


----------



## PoliceCar (19. Oktober 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Für alle Nicht-Markenfetischisten hat H&S gerade was im Angebot:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a112521/high-power-2-led-lampe.html



Jo, kann man machen ...

Obwohl - so 'ne Piko wiegt weniger als die Hälfte ... 

Gruß aus dem Süden von D. Hoffe Montag rechtzeitig zurück zu sein.


----------



## f4lkon (19. Oktober 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Jo, kann man machen ...
> 
> Obwohl - so 'ne Piko wiegt weniger als die Hälfte ...
> 
> Gruß aus dem Süden von D. Hoffe Montag rechtzeitig zurück zu sein.



Yinding 62 g
Lupine 55 g

Sagen wir die Hälfte von der Hälfte von der Hälfte


----------



## PoliceCar (19. Oktober 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Yinding 62 g
> Lupine 55 g
> 
> Sagen wir die Hälfte von der Hälfte von der Hälfte



Nun, in Deinem Fall wohl richtig ... 

Schau'n mehr mal wie der Rest so ist.
Maybe you geht what you pay ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (21. Oktober 2013)

Es ist nie zu spät ... 

Termin ist on.

Bitte um zeitgerechte Anmeldungen ...


----------



## PoliceCar (22. Oktober 2013)

So, runde Runde gestern. 

Allen Mitfahrern sei Dank!
Das Wettrüsten in Sachen Licht und Rohloff ist in vollem Gange ... 
Wird wohl ein lustig heller Winter. 

Eugen, so 'nen Köpper auf'm Spielplatz von der Schanze machst mir nicht noch mal. Den Film kann ich in meinem Kopp in allen Details abrufen ... 
Aber - ein richtiger Indianer kennt schließlich keinen Schmerz.

See you next week!


----------



## Klopfomat (22. Oktober 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So, runde Runde gestern.
> 
> Allen Mitfahrern sei Dank!
> Das Wettrüsten in Sachen Licht und Rohloff ist in vollem Gange ...
> ...




...mein Arm tut auch weh...
Und? Wieder kein Mitleid  !

Wo ist denn der Mann mit der 2. Rohloff  ???

Schönen Dank nochmals für den tollen Abend und bis nächste 
Woche dann.
 @i-men
Bin gestern über Asphalt nach Hause gefahren, damit das Bike nicht
dreckig wird ...

Grüße
Der Sascha


----------



## PoliceCar (22. Oktober 2013)

Rohlofffahrer:

- Peter1
- Klopfomat
- RadTed

Die Lupinefahrer zählst Du jetzt auf ...


----------



## Klopfomat (22. Oktober 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Rohlofffahrer:
> 
> - Peter1
> - Klopfomat
> ...



Oh mein Gott. Ich wusste gar nicht das Lupine auch Fahrräder baut .

Ich meinte genau den Peter, der war ja nicht da, am Montag. Und so bin
ich alleine unter Kettenquetschern gefahren 
Und der RadTed hat auch ne Rohloff, dass defekte Kettenblatt
war aber wohl nicht von Rohloff, denn bei Rohloff gibt es keine Defekte, oder ?

Schöne Grüße und bis nächste Woche mit Peter14.

Der Sascha


----------



## peter1bike (22. Oktober 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
Am Montag ist meine Rohloff auch wieder am Start.Ja schade, wäre auch gerne mitgefahren.Aber der runde Geburtstag meiner Frau ging vor.
Also bis Montag. Bin mal auf die neuen Räder gespannt.
Lg von Peter

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (22. Oktober 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Eugen, so 'nen Köpper auf'm Spielplatz von der Schanze machst mir nicht noch mal. Den Film kann ich in meinem Kopp in allen Details abrufen ...
> Aber - ein richtiger Indianer kennt schließlich keinen Schmerz.



Ich bekomme von dir mehr Fürsorge als von meiner Freundin 
Ich hatte da schon schlimmere Abflüge. War heute morgen nochmal da und musste da runter springen, weil der respekt sonst zu groß wird  Da kam ich mir heute sogar richtig alt vor, weil ich von einigen 13-16 Jährigen umgeben war.
 @_Klopfomat_: beim nächsten Mal pusten wir alle 

Hier noch was zum basteln. Ich würde kein Holz empfehlen  Natürlich an der Außenkante entlangschneiden. Die blauen Löcher sind dafür, falls man es hinten dran machen will.


----------



## RadTed (23. Oktober 2013)

Klopfomat schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott. Ich wusste gar nicht das Lupine auch Fahrräder baut .
> 
> Ich meinte genau den Peter, der war ja nicht da, am Montag. Und so bin
> ich alleine unter Kettenquetschern gefahren
> ...


 
Das vordere Kettenblatt hat nichts mit der Rohloff zu tun.
Mit drei Kettenblattschrauben wird es bei einem Vierarm kritisch.
Alles nunmehr wieder einsatzbereit


----------



## Klopfomat (24. Oktober 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich bekomme von dir mehr Fürsorge als von meiner Freundin
> Ich hatte da schon schlimmere Abflüge. War heute morgen nochmal da und musste da runter springen, weil der respekt sonst zu groß wird  Da kam ich mir heute sogar richtig alt vor, weil ich von einigen 13-16 Jährigen umgeben war.
> @_Klopfomat_: beim nächsten Mal pusten wir alle
> 
> Hier noch was zum basteln. Ich würde kein Holz empfehlen  Natürlich an der Außenkante entlangschneiden. Die blauen Löcher sind dafür, falls man es hinten dran machen will.



Vielen Dank.


----------



## Bikekrank (24. Oktober 2013)

Hai Leude,

das klingt ja alles ganz spannend! und so viele Leute dabei...und so viele, die ich noch garnicht kenn!

Ralf Police Officer, wie siehts mit kommenden Montag aus, wieviel Uhr fahrt ihr los? hab Urlaub....


----------



## PoliceCar (25. Oktober 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> Ralf Police Officer, wie siehts mit kommenden Montag aus, wieviel Uhr fahrt ihr los? hab Urlaub....




Mensch Elke! Du hier? Ich wähnte Dich in Hollywood ... 

Montag sollte wohl was werden. 18:00h wie immer. Meinerseits aber nur wenn Wetter ist. Ggf., wenn von unten zu naß aber von oben trocken, eine Konditionsvariante ab Schmitzebud. Erfahrungsgemäß eine spaßige und kommunikative Runde mit wunderschönen Aussichten. Schau'n mer mal.
Guckst Du LMB.
Ich - und die Anderen wohl auch - freue mich wennst kommst. 
Perfekte Zeit für Urlaub übrigens ... 


Mal 'ne Ansage in anderer Sache: Michael und ich, wir suchen immer noch Mitsteiter für den Winterpokal. Wir sollten uns schon kennen ... 
Motivationsbemühungen meinerseits liefen bisher ins Leere.
Wer sich also berufen fühlt, klickt mal auf meine Signatur. 

Bis Montag, Ralf


----------



## PoliceCar (27. Oktober 2013)

Bin ein wenig ratlos wegen morgen.
Gibt's Einzelmeinungen, Anregungen o.Ä.?
Na, abwarten. Wenn mir jemand zuvorkommt, bin ich keinesfalls böse drum. 

 @_RadTed_: Du bist drin. Montag den 04.11. ist passend zur Montagsrunde WP-Punkte-Auftakt. Wenn Wetter ... 


EDIT: Ratlos wegen Wetter - versteht sich ...


----------



## f4lkon (27. Oktober 2013)

Hmm meine App sagt 30% für Abends an. Bei einer Tour wäre ich dabei, solange die nicht auf Asphalt ist.


----------



## RadTed (27. Oktober 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Bin ein wenig ratlos wegen morgen.
> Gibt's Einzelmeinungen, Anregungen o.Ä.?
> Na, abwarten. Wenn mir jemand zuvorkommt, bin ich keinesfalls böse drum.
> 
> ...


Bin Montag beruflich Gebunden, was auch für den 4.11 gilt.
Ich werde aber sicher für Punkte sorgen=> Rad nach Bonn und zurück wenns wettermäßig geht


----------



## peter1bike (27. Oktober 2013)

Hi Ralf,
mußt nicht radlos sein.
Das Wetter wird doch super...bei deutlichen ++Graden.
Zudem habe ich nach zwei Jahren mal mein bike geputzt, damit die Idworx-Fraktion mal glänzen kann.
Lass Dich nicht so feieren, wenn hoher Damenbesuch angesagt wurde.

Also: schnell den Termin setzten. Wir sehen uns dann morgen.

Gruß von Peter


----------



## i-men (28. Oktober 2013)

Also ich bin um 18:30 Uhr am F-Bahnhof.Wenn ich mich nicht auf mein Bike setze fährt es garantiert auch ohne mich zum Treffpunkt.Dat kann gar nicht anders ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (28. Oktober 2013)

Moin Loite, ich bewundere euren Punch, ziehe bei aktuellen Außengegebenheiten allerdings lieber die sichere Couch vor. 
Und das trotz Feieroption und avisiertem hohem Besuch ... 

Sry, nächste Woche geht's weiter; so denn Wetter.


BTW: Wir hatten doch mal die Tradition uns das Wetter selber zu machen und jeweils kurzfristig auf schönere Tage zu verschieben. Das wieder aufleben zu lassen wäre ggf. eine Option für die kommende Zeit. Wobei - da ich fast jeden Tag irgendwas habe, müßte ich da schon trixen. Aber vielleicht geht ja was. Wäre das eine machbare Option?

Peter, Ingo - Lust auf WP-Team?


----------



## peter1bike (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Ralf,
eigentlich schon.
Ich weiss halt nicht, ob die Gesundheit mitspielt. 
Dann werde ich zum Bremser mit einer blocked nose.
Lg von Peter

Gesendet von meinem GT-N7100 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Klopfomat (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallöchen, Zusammen.

Ich komme natürlich auch, da mein Fahrrad immer dem Fahrrad
vom i-men hinterherfährt, quasi Herdentrieb.

Und dann werden die idworxer mal den Kettenquetschern zeigen,
wie man im Stand schaltet .

Grüßle
Der Sascha


----------



## Klopfomat (28. Oktober 2013)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hi Ralf,
> mußt nicht radlos sein.
> Das Wetter wird doch super...bei deutlichen ++Graden.
> Zudem habe ich nach zwei Jahren mal mein bike geputzt, damit die Idworx-Fraktion mal glänzen kann.
> ...



Hatte ich vergessen.
Selbstverständlich habe ich mein Rad auch geputzt (für den Peter, 
versteht sich). Dann ist es nochmal so schön, wenns schlammig wird.

Grüßle
Der Sascha


----------



## PoliceCar (28. Oktober 2013)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> eigentlich schon.
> Ich weiss halt nicht, ob die Gesundheit mitspielt.
> Dann werde ich zum Bremser mit einer blocked nose.
> Lg von Peter



Es gibt nix zu gewinnen und auch nix zu verlieren.
Bremsen kann ich auch ... 

So what ...





Klopfomat schrieb:


> ...
> Selbstverständlich habe ich mein Rad auch geputzt (für den Peter,
> versteht sich). Dann ist es nochmal so schön, wenns schlammig wird.


Es wird die braune Hölle werden ...


----------



## Klopfomat (28. Oktober 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Es gibt nix zu gewinnen und auch nix zu verlieren.
> Bremsen kann ich auch ...
> 
> So what ...
> ...




Ganz recht. Dann kann diesmal "Schlamm aus der Dose" zu Hause bleiben.
Wo ist denn meine Regenhose bloß???


----------



## i-men (28. Oktober 2013)

Steh ja eigentlich auch mehr auf grüne Hölle, aber zur Not geht auch braun.

Regen kommt keiner mehr,also wenn überhaupt Matschhose

Bis später


----------



## Konfuzius (28. Oktober 2013)

Bin wohl auch dabei, um 18 Uhr in Brück.
Hab mal einen Termin eingetragen: https://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12022


----------



## f4lkon (28. Oktober 2013)

Ha, was für ein Schlammfest  Wollte erst wie Sascha es vorgeschlagen hat in die Waschmaschine hüpfen, jedoch hat mein dicker Hintern da nicht reingepasst. So bin ich einfach halb nackt das Treppenhaus hoch. Zum Glück ist meine Freundin die einzige heiße Braut im Haus, sodass ich den Aufstieg gefahrlos wagen konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (30. Oktober 2013)

*Supi! Team ist voll! ...  ... ... *


----------



## Bikekrank (1. November 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ha, was für ein Schlammfest  Wollte erst wie Sascha es vorgeschlagen hat in die Waschmaschine hüpfen, jedoch hat mein dicker Hintern da nicht reingepasst. So bin ich einfach halb nackt das Treppenhaus hoch. Zum Glück ist meine Freundin die einzige heiße Braut im Haus, sodass ich den Aufstieg gefahrlos wagen konnte




Moin Ihr Schlammspringer 

Der letzte Montag war Sofa-Tag für mich. Kommenden Montag ist auch wieder eher Regen angesagt. Wenns aber trocken bleibt, wird das Stump aufgeschnallt. Bin ebenfalls dafür, dass ihr ein wenig trixt und die 50er mal spontan auf "Wenn Wetter"-Tage verschiebt


----------



## RadTed (1. November 2013)

Heute?


----------



## Bikekrank (1. November 2013)

RadTed schrieb:


> Heute?


 

guter Plan - nur dass heute kein Wetter ist


----------



## PoliceCar (1. November 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> ... Kommenden Montag ist auch wieder eher Regen angesagt. ...



Montag ist WP-Auftakt. Da muß eigentlich was gehen.
Bei MinusWetter allerdings ohne mich ... 

Ggf. verschiebe ich dann wirklich mal versuchsweise auf einen anderen Tag. Muß nur mal schau'n welcher Tag ggf. in Frage käme. Wer dann kann, der kann ...
Wenn mir jemand mit Terminierung zuvorkommt, enthebt mich das jeglicher Termineinhaltungspflicht . 

Mittwoch noch mal die Rheinrunde gedreht. 75 Km. Einfach nur genial. Machen wir in Kürze mal ersatzweise bei extrem weichem KöFo-Boden.


----------



## Klopfomat (2. November 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Montag ist WP-Auftakt. Da muß eigentlich was gehen.
> Bei MinusWetter allerdings ohne mich ...
> 
> Ggf. verschiebe ich dann wirklich mal versuchsweise auf einen anderen Tag. Muß nur mal schau'n welcher Tag ggf. in Frage käme. Wer dann kann, der kann ...
> ...




Is dä beklopp...
75 Km ???
Em Rhein ???
Mem Fahrrad ???
Süper !

Grüße
Der Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (2. November 2013)

Klopfomat schrieb:


> Is dä beklopp...



... jo! 

Dat is die alte Bikekillerrunde. Den meisten doch sehr wohl noch als Winterbeivielschlammausweichstour bekannt. 
Eine herrlich flowige Runde entlang der Auengebiete an Sieg und Rhein. Im Dunklen begleitet mit immer wechselnden Lightshows. 


BTW: Schietwetter was? ...


----------



## Enrgy (2. November 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...BTW: Schietwetter was? ...



KFL Winterpokalwetter!


----------



## tuppes (2. November 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> Moin Ihr Schlammspringer
> 
> Der letzte Montag war Sofa-Tag für mich. Kommenden Montag ist auch wieder eher Regen angesagt. Wenns aber trocken bleibt, wird das Stump aufgeschnallt. Bin ebenfalls dafür, dass ihr ein wenig trixt und die 50er mal spontan auf "Wenn Wetter"-Tage verschiebt



"Schlammspringer" gefällt mir Aber warum ich mal so von-der-Seite-reingrätschend poste: weil ich was von VERSCHIEBEN las.

Ich sehe immer a bissi neidisch meinen geschätzten Nachbarn Ingo MONTAGS davon fahren, eher aber wiederkommen.

Warum sehe ich i-men wiederkommen? Weil ich montags zu Eurer Zeit nie kann. 

ALSO: falls Ihr mal beschließt, an jedwedem anderen Tag schlammzuspringen - ich wäre so gerne mal dabei. Und 50+ bin ich auch.

In jedem Falle wünsche ich uns besseres bis gutes Wetter und grüße mal in die Runde,

Thomas


----------



## PoliceCar (2. November 2013)

tuppes schrieb:


> ... Warum sehe ich i-men wiederkommen? Weil ich montags zu Eurer Zeit nie kann.
> 
> ALSO: falls Ihr mal beschließt, an jedwedem anderen Tag schlammzuspringen - ich wäre so gerne mal dabei. Und 50+ bin ich auch.
> 
> ...



Hallo eure Durchleuchtung. Ich denke, dat kriegen wir hin ... 

Wenn das Wetter jetzt so hartknäckig bekloppt spielt, müssen wir uns eh' was einfallen lassen. 
Die Antwort heißt wohl *Gleitabend* ... 

Schwerpunkt sollte aber weiterhin, schon der Kontinuität wegen, auf Montag liegen. 
Vielleicht auch 2x/Woche. 

Ach was, mal gucken was geht. 

Willkommen im Kreis! Wir kennen uns ja auch bereits ... 


PS: 50+ ist keine Pflicht. 60+ geht auch ... 




Enrgy schrieb:


> KFL Winterpokalwetter!


Who the fluck is KFL?


----------



## RadTed (3. November 2013)

Fahr gleich ne Runde im Forst 
Ab Höhenhaus 9:45 Brück ca. 10:15
ggf hat ja einer Lust


----------



## Konfuzius (3. November 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Für alle Nicht-Markenfetischisten hat H&S gerade was im Angebot:
> 
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/kS1/a112521/high-power-2-led-lampe.html



Noch'n Nachtrag für alle, die noch nach Erleuchtung suchen: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Solarsenergie-2-CREE-XM-L-U2-LED-X2-2000Lm-Fahrradlicht-4-Modus-Taschenlampe-/130990859776

34 Euro, Versand aus Deutschland (!), also kein Zollrisiko und in wenigen Tagen da.

Dürfte allerdings etwas schwächer sein als die aktuelle Piko, da offenbar noch die Vorgänger-LED verbaut ist.
Hier ein Review aus dem amerikanischen Forum: http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/solarstorm-fandyfire-x2-844802.html

Helmhalterung ist allerdings nicht dabei...


----------



## f4lkon (3. November 2013)

RadTed schrieb:


> Fahr gleich ne Runde im Forst
> Ab Höhenhaus 9:45 Brück ca. 10:15
> ggf hat ja einer Lust



Hmm etwas später wäre ich dabei. 10:15 schaff ich nicht, weil ich noch im Bett liege 







Konfuzius schrieb:


> Noch'n Nachtrag für alle, die noch nach Erleuchtung suchen:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Solarsenergi...hrradlicht-4-Modus-Taschenlampe-/130990859776
> 
> 34 Euro, Versand aus Deutschland (!), also kein Zollrisiko und in wenigen Tagen da.
> ...



Nicht schlecht aber der Akku wird doch niemals 8,8AH haben?


----------



## RadTed (3. November 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hmm etwas später wäre ich dabei. 10:15 schaff ich nicht, weil ich noch im Bett liege
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Später Bett? Wie auch immer, es ist gerade mal trocken
0171-3374784  kann sich ja im KÖFo treffen


----------



## Konfuzius (3. November 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht aber der Akku wird doch niemals 8,8AH haben?



Nee, die 4-Zellen-Akkus haben typischerweise um die 4000 mAh.
Der Lumenwert dürfte real auch eher knapp die Hälfte sein.
Chinesische Angaben halt...


----------



## Konfuzius (3. November 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Hmm etwas später wäre ich dabei. 10:15 schaff ich nicht, weil ich noch im Bett liege



Wollte nachher auch mal wieder auf's Rad. Allerdings eher nachmittags.
Falls Du was länger zum Aufstehen brauchst, können wir zusammen fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f4lkon (3. November 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Wollte nachher auch mal wieder auf's Rad. Allerdings eher nachmittags.
> Falls Du was länger zum Aufstehen brauchst, können wir zusammen fahren.



Ja passt super. Bin noch was schläfrig. Hättest du Lust auf die Hardt? An was für eine Zeit hast du grob gedacht?


----------



## Konfuzius (3. November 2013)

Sagen wir 14 Uhr am 50+ Treffpunkt?
Hardt ist ok, von mir aus auch darüber hinaus


----------



## PoliceCar (3. November 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Nee, die 4-Zellen-Akkus haben typischerweise um die 4000 mAh.
> Der Lumenwert dürfte real auch eher knapp die Hälfte sein.
> Chinesische Angaben halt...



... ihr gebt soviel für eure Räder aus; holt euch mal 'ne richtige Männerlampe ...


----------



## f4lkon (3. November 2013)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Sagen wir 14 Uhr am 50+ Treffpunkt?
> Hardt ist ok, von mir aus auch darüber hinaus




Ja bis dann bin ich fit  Klar, hab den restlichen Tag Zeit.




PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... ihr gebt soviel für eure Räder aus; holt euch mal 'ne richtige Männerlampe ...



Ralf, dat klene ding is doch keine Männerlamp. Hier ist eine http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-diy-d...men-bike-light-high-low-beam-road-581232.html


----------



## 2RaFa (3. November 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> PS: 50+ ist keine Pflicht. 60+ geht auch ...


Na, wenn der "tuppes" sich da einklinkt und die Polizei die 60+ aufruft, dann will ich auch noch mal nen Gruß in die Runde loswerden!  
Nach den Berichten hier der vergangenen Monate wäre ich wohl des öfteren überfordert gewesen ...
Habe heute seit längerer Pause mal wieder eine KöFo-Runde allein aber bei etwas Sonnenschein erleben können ...  war recht trocken, so richtig 60+ entsprechend ... aber für morgen siehts ja schon wieder feuchter aus! 


Helm ab vor all den (neuen) Schlammwühlern hier im Forum!
have fun!


----------



## f4lkon (3. November 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ... ihr gebt soviel für eure Räder aus; holt euch mal 'ne richtige Männerlampe ...



Aber eigentlich kaufst du doch eh nur deswegen Lupine 

http://m.futurezone.at/digital-life/buegeleisen-infizieren-per-wlan-pcs-mit-malware/33.905.164


----------



## PoliceCar (3. November 2013)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ..., dann will ich auch noch mal nen Gruß in die Runde loswerden!
> ...


Naja Heiner, irgendwie fehlste ja doch ... 
Grüße zurück!

Morgen wird wohl kein Wetter. Da behält uns Bike-Nike wohl recht ... 

Sollte doch was gehen, entscheide ich für meinen Teil kurzfristig.
Ansonsten *Gleitabend* - und der könnte bei aktueller Vorhersage bis nächste Woche auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## Klopfomat (4. November 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Naja Heiner, irgendwie fehlste ja doch ...
> Grüße zurück!
> 
> Morgen wird wohl kein Wetter. Da behält uns Bike-Nike wohl recht ...
> ...




Hallöchen, Ihr Schönwettergleiter...

Wer würde denn eine lockere  Runde im MAAAAAAAAAATSCH  drehen?
Habe extra mein schönes Fahrrad geputz.
 @tuppes
Ab wann könntest Du denn, oder ist Montag ein nogo?

Grüße
Der Sascha


----------



## PoliceCar (4. November 2013)

Klopfomat schrieb:


> Wer würde denn eine lockere  Runde im MAAAAAAAAAATSCH  drehen?


War kurz davor doch noch schnell 'ne Runde ins LMB zu stellen. Jetzt ist plötzlich Weltuntergang ... 
Und das wird offenbar auch keinesfalls besser ... 






Und niemand baut meine angeschlagene Bikerseele auf ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (4. November 2013)

... ich seh' gerade, dass das obige Bild dynamisch ist. D.h., auch in 100 Jahren immer noch aktuell ... 

Da hänge ich doch schnell noch ein aktuelles Standbild dran.


----------



## f4lkon (4. November 2013)

Ich bin für heute auch raus.


----------



## Pepin (5. November 2013)

Ja ja so ist das da wir doch mein Bester Winterpokalfahrer von den "Königsforst 50+only " abgeworben 

meldet euch mal wenn ich wieder auf tour seit.

Alte Bekannte sieht man ja mal gerne wieder.
Treffpunkt Schmitzebud wäre nicht schlecht


----------



## Bikekrank (6. November 2013)

Klopfomat schrieb:


> Hallöchen, Ihr Schönwettergleiter...
> 
> Wer würde denn eine lockere  Runde im MAAAAAAAAAATSCH  drehen?
> Habe extra mein schönes Fahrrad geputz.
> ...



Moin, hab den Rest der laufenden Woche noch frei. Ganz toll. Kalte-Dusche-Urlaub. Letzten Montag hats geschüttet wie Eimer. Wenn nicht grad wieder Weltuntergang: wer fährt die nächsten Tage wo?? Würde mich ggfs. anschließen wollen. Gerne auch vor-, mitte- oder nachmittags.

Und was ist ein "Gleitabend"? Sacht mir mal so gar nix 

Grüsse 
Elke


----------



## RadTed (6. November 2013)

Nach Absprache ab Höhenhaus je nach Wetter Donnerstag oder Freitag um die Dünntalsperre

Gruß RadTed
Runter kommt man immer


----------



## PoliceCar (6. November 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> Moin, hab den Rest der laufenden Woche noch frei. Ganz toll. Kalte-Dusche-Urlaub. ...


Ich könnte Dir 'ne Schwimmweste leihen. Such Dir eine aus. 








Gleitabend: Wetterabhängiges Verschieben des Montagstermins ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikekrank (7. November 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ich könnte Dir 'ne Schwimmweste leihen. Such Dir eine aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok ich nehm die Blaue 

Besonders auch heute wieder herzallerliebstes Badewetter. Mal schaun, wo es schicke Neo-Anzüge gibt


----------



## PoliceCar (7. November 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> ok ich nehm die Blaue
> 
> Besonders auch heute wieder herzallerliebstes Badewetter. Mal schaun, wo es schicke Neo-Anzüge gibt


Gute Wahl. Die hält auch zusätzlich warm ... 

Einen passenden Neo bekommst beim Eiermann.
Und wenn es so weiterregnet, nicht auf Noah warten. Der Eiermann hat auch das passende Schiff für Dich. 



Montag Tour habe ich im Focus. Wenn kein Wetter, wird versuchsweise geglitten. Irgendwann muß ja Wetter sein ...


----------



## RadTed (9. November 2013)

Was ist los, alles ruhig hier
Super Wetter und kein Aktivitäten zu sehen


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2013)

da du vorraussichtlich mehr punkte einfährst als der rest vom team zusammen, lassen die dich mal machen und genießen die punktesammelei ihres motivierten neuzugangs von der couch aus.


----------



## RadTed (9. November 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> da du vorraussichtlich mehr punkte einfährst als der rest vom team zusammen, lassen die dich mal machen und genießen die punktesammelei ihres motivierten neuzugangs von der couch aus.


 

Nichts für ungut, ich habe ein anderes Verständnis von Team
Was meine sportlichen Aktivitäten angeht, sind sie zum großen Teil meiner Diabetis Type 2 geschuldet= >wat mutt dat mutt


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2013)

Team = toll, ein anderer machts


----------



## Schildbürger (9. November 2013)

RadTed schrieb:


> Nichts für ungut, ich habe ein anderes Verständnis von Team


TEAM steht doch für: *T*oll *E*in *A*nderer *M*achts.


----------



## Enrgy (9. November 2013)

ups, 2 doofe, 1 gedanke


----------



## PoliceCar (9. November 2013)

So, so langsam geht wohl wieder was. Heute war Wetter. 
Montag könnte tendentiell was werden. Termin ist on.


@ Tuppes: Deine Anregung wurde nicht vergessen. Wir werden noch Gelegenheiten für Gleitabende haben. 




Für die anderen Anregungen besten Dank! Wir sehen das hier beschaulich, locker und völlig entspannt. KF50+ & frds sind nicht auf der Flucht. Gucken.


----------



## RadTed (9. November 2013)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ups, 2 doofe, 1 gedanke


 
Geht Irgendwie in eine ungewollte Richtung
Wollte nur eine Tour anregen
Wieviel Punkte im WP das Team macht ist nebensächlich, nur die Motivation zu Touren zählt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tuppes (10. November 2013)

@ Tuppes: Deine Anregung wurde nicht vergessen. Wir werden noch Gelegenheiten für Gleitabende haben. 


....Dankedankedanke, weiß das sehr zu schätzen, wenngleich ich jetzt mal g´rad zum Ötzi muss, der hält ein paar Testski bereit - bis nächste Woche dann....


----------



## PoliceCar (10. November 2013)

tuppes schrieb:


> ....Dankedankedanke, weiß das sehr zu schätzen, wenngleich ich jetzt mal g´rad zum Ötzi muss, der hält ein paar Testski bereit - bis nächste Woche dann....



Yes! 

Lass mir ein paar Berge stehen. Bin in vier Wochen die Ecke rum beim Arlberger.


----------



## Pepin (10. November 2013)

vielleicht önnen wir uns ja auf einen Absacker treffen:

http://www.radlerfruen.de/index.php/topic,480.0.html


----------



## PoliceCar (12. November 2013)

So, gestern war wieder Fiftiestime.
Es wurde ordentlich schlammgedaggelt ... 

Sechs Bikers zogen ihre Furchen, teils sogar auf Trails. 
Wobei - bei der Bodenfeuchte waren auch die FABs als Trails anzusehen ... 

Danke an Michael für das Forsbachguiding. Für mich auch mal interessant in unbekannten Kombinationen hinterherzufahren ....

Glühweinsaison dürfte bald beginnen. Angepeilt ist dann der Weihnachtsmarkt in Refrath. Touren dann vorher in der Hardt. 

Wenn es noch einmal so naß wie gestern ist, gleiten wir oder machen die Bikekiller-Flughafen-/Rheinrunde.


So, wieder hinlegen. Nächste Woche geht's weiter - wenn Wetter.


----------



## PoliceCar (15. November 2013)

Ein Blick aus dem Fenster sagt:


Es ist Wetter!
Ein Blick in die Vorhersage sagt:


Es bleibt erst einmal so.
Mit Blick auf Montag könnte das bedeuten:


Es gibt trockenen Spaß ...


----------



## RadTed (17. November 2013)

Der hintere Trail ins Lehmbachtal ist durch Baumfällungen stark in Mitleidenschaft gezogen.
In Dunkel aufpassen


----------



## PoliceCar (18. November 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> Besonders auch heute wieder herzallerliebstes Badewetter.



Badewetter ist schon wieder Geschichte. Urlaub wohl auch. 

Heute ist Wetter und dat wird bestimmt jut ...


----------



## PoliceCar (18. November 2013)

Ja, dat war jut! 

Michael hat uns sieben Herren dann mal seine hidden Lüderichtrails gezeigt. 

Es war zumindest für mich recht ambitioniert, gespickt mit einem Element das ich so gar nicht mag.
*Mit Matsch!!!*  ...  ...  ... 
Dabei war doch heute Wetter ... 

Ansonsten klasse Tour! To be done again! 

Mußte sogar Bike putzen ...


----------



## Klopfomat (19. November 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ja, dat war jut!
> 
> Michael hat uns sieben Herren dann mal seine hidden Lüderichtrails gezeigt.
> 
> ...



Hallöchen.
Ja, das war in der Tat eine schöne Tour (wie immer Montags).
50 + nur echt mit dem Känguru:
Danke nochmals und eine angenehme Woche...

Grüßle 
Der Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hembo (25. November 2013)

Vor einer halben Stunde hat es in Forsbach angefangen zu regnen, Temperatur 3 Grad, igitt... Was wollt Ihr machen? Forststraßen und ein paar km schrubben oder ab in den Matsch?


----------



## PoliceCar (25. November 2013)

hembo schrieb:


> Vor einer halben Stunde hat es in Forsbach angefangen zu regnen, Temperatur 3 Grad, igitt... Was wollt Ihr machen? Forststraßen und ein paar km schrubben oder ab in den Matsch?


Ja, und das wird lt. Wetterbericht heute auch nicht mehr besser. 
Ich war gerade dabei die Tour vom Netz zu nehmen. Da bist Du mir doch glatt zuvorgekommen ... 

Also @all: Tour für heute ist nicht mehr online wg. MinusWetter.  ... 

*EDIT:* Ich sehe gerade beim genauen Lesen, Daß Du gar nicht ausgestiegen bist ...
Wenn ihr wollt, setze ich die Tour wieder auf ON? 
Ich muß ja nicht zwangsläufig mit euch schlammdaggeln ...


----------



## hembo (25. November 2013)

Ist nicht besser geworden, werde nicht fahren.


----------



## i-men (25. November 2013)

Finde das Wetter jetzt nicht sooo schlecht. Bin einfach mal um 18:30Uhr am Forsbachertreff.


----------



## Klopfomat (25. November 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> Finde das Wetter jetzt nicht sooo schlecht. Bin einfach mal um 18:30Uhr am Forsbachertreff.



Habe frisch geputz, komme dann auch mal.


----------



## i-men (25. November 2013)

So, wieder härrlisch zurück. Von oben war es trocken.
Putzen lohnt jetzt auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klopfomat (26. November 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> So, wieder härrlisch zurück. Von oben war es trocken.
> Putzen lohnt jetzt auch.




Habe schon grob geputzt.

Normaaaaaaaaaaal.


----------



## PoliceCar (26. November 2013)

Isch brauch' nich' putzen. Couch ist sauber geblieben ...


----------



## Klopfomat (26. November 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Isch brauch' nich' putzen. Couch ist sauber geblieben ...



Ich sach jetz mal besser nix, in Bezug auf Couch und sauber geblieben...
Grüßle
Der Sascha


----------



## PoliceCar (26. November 2013)

Klopfomat schrieb:


> Ich sach jetz mal besser nix, in Bezug auf Couch und sauber geblieben...
> Grüßle
> Der Sascha


Tztztz ..  ... ...


----------



## f4lkon (26. November 2013)

Klopfomat schrieb:


> Ich sach jetz mal besser nix, in Bezug auf Couch und sauber geblieben...
> Grüßle
> Der Sascha



Sascha, hat das auch mit dem Alter zu tun?


----------



## PoliceCar (26. November 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Sascha, hat das auch mit dem Alter zu tun?


Hmm? ...


----------



## f4lkon (26. November 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hmm? ...



So ungelenkig wie ich mittlerweile bin hab ich da jetzt schon manchmal meine Probleme  Ralf, dich sollte man eh nicht als Altersreferenz nehmen, weil so fit wie du bist das Ergebnis verfälschen würdest :thumbup:


----------



## PoliceCar (26. November 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> So ungelenkig wie ich mittlerweile bin hab ich da jetzt schon manchmal meine Probleme  Ralf, dich sollte man eh nicht als Altersreferenz nehmen, weil so fit wie du bist das Ergebnis verfälschen würdest :thumbup:


*DANKE!!!!* Was trinkst Du? ...


----------



## Klopfomat (26. November 2013)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Sascha, hat das auch mit dem Alter zu tun?



...könnte sein...
Wir fragen bei nächster Gelegenheit nach 

Das arme eins, zwei Polizei (Auto).

Schönegrüßeihrbekloppten.


----------



## i-men (2. Dezember 2013)

Mein Bike hat mir gerade geflüstert, dass es heute auch wieder routinemässig zum Treffpunkt Forsbacher Bahnhof (18:30 Uhr) fährt.
Zur Not auch ohne mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (2. Dezember 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> Mein Bike hat mir gerade geflüstert, dass es heute auch wieder routinemässig zum Treffpunkt Forsbacher Bahnhof (18:30 Uhr) fährt.
> Zur Not auch ohne mich


O.k., dann lasse ich meinem Bike auch mal Auslauf.
Ich selber bin aber verhindert. Hab' heute abend 'ne Weihnachtsfeier mit lieben Kollegens eines langen Berufslebens. Dat wird sicher fast so lustisch wie Biken ... 

Am 06.12. öffnen die Skilifte in meinem bevorzugten österreichischen Skigebiet. Da muß ich dann unbedingt hin ein paar Berge umkippen. 

So ist mit mir wohl vor Weihnachten nicht mehr zu rechnen. Aber dann ... 

Viel Spaß heute im Forst! Gestern sah ich aus wie Mudman ... 

So long, PC


----------



## Klopfomat (2. Dezember 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> Mein Bike hat mir gerade geflüstert, dass es heute auch wieder routinemässig zum Treffpunkt Forsbacher Bahnhof (18:30 Uhr) fährt.
> Zur Not auch ohne mich



Ich schicke mein Fahrrad auch  vorbei.

Grüße
Der Sascha


----------



## i-men (8. Dezember 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> So ist mit mir wohl vor Weihnachten nicht mehr zu rechnen. Aber dann ...



OK,dann übernehme ich mal die Vertretung für morgen

Termin


----------



## RadTed (8. Dezember 2013)

Schade, bin in Berlin


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Dezember 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> OK,dann übernehme ich mal die Vertretung für morgen
> 
> Termin



Zu wenig Schnee, kein Skifahren ... 

Also werde ich Dir nachtfahrwillige Bikers ab Brück zum FbBahnhof zuführen.

Bin also um 18:00h am Brücker Treffpunkt. Von da geht's dann über die Kölner Stadtgrenze hinaus in die Outbacks ... 
Vereinigung am Forsbacher Bahnhof. 

Und - bitte quäl' mich nicht so sehr Ingo, hab' Winterrücken ...


----------



## Klopfomat (9. Dezember 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> OK,dann übernehme ich mal die Vertretung für morgen
> 
> Termin




Ich kann nicht, da Bike nicht geputzt...
Nein, Quatsch, leider krank.

Vill Spassss üsch hück Ovend. oder so...


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Dezember 2013)

Klopfomat schrieb:


> Ich kann nicht, ..., leider krank.


... 

Besser Dich!


----------



## i-men (9. Dezember 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Und - bitte quäl' mich nicht so sehr Ingo, hab' Winterrücken ...



Wenn ich Dich auf Deinem Hardtail liegen sehe, kriege ich schon vom zusehen Ganzjahresrücken .

Wir werden nur so schnell fahren, dass keiner friert. Versprochen.
Alles andere wird abgestimmt.
Bis später


----------



## PoliceCar (9. Dezember 2013)

i-men schrieb:


> Wenn ich Dich auf Deinem Hardtail liegen sehe, kriege ich schon vom zusehen Ganzjahresrücken .


... very old style.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (9. Dezember 2013)

Danke Ingo, danke Peter!
Ich bin höchst befriedigt ... 

Wahner Heide rulez! 

Ein klein wenig zu staubig war's.


----------



## i-men (10. Dezember 2013)

Na da haben wir ja wieder ordentlich Putzpotential erzeugt.
Hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## Schildbürger (10. Dezember 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Ein klein wenig zu staubig war's.


Wohnst du auf einem anderen Planeten?


----------



## Enrgy (10. Dezember 2013)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> Wohnst du auf einem anderen Planeten?



naja, wenn er sein anderes hobby auf hoher see ausübt ist, kommt ihm der winterliche köfo halt so trocken vor wie die sahara


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Dezember 2013)

Schildbürger schrieb:


> ...





Enrgy schrieb:


> ...


----------



## PoliceCar (15. Dezember 2013)

Wie sieht das für morgen aus? Lohnt sich 'ne Tour oder ist es zu naß?
Bin ein paar Tage nicht gefahren und habe keine Ahnung wie jetzt der Forst aussieht ... 

Oder noch mal in die staubige Heide ...  ... ... 

Optionen ohne Ende ... 

Und dann kommt erst mal Weihnachten.

Wobei - der hier war ja schon im Sommer da:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## peter1bike (16. Dezember 2013)

Schade leider muss ich aufs Muckelschen aufpassen.
Euch viel Spass.
Denkt dran: nicht alle Wege in der W Heide sind trocken fahrbar.......


----------



## PoliceCar (16. Dezember 2013)

peter1bike schrieb:


> Schade leider muss ich aufs Muckelschen aufpassen.
> Euch viel Spass.
> Denkt dran: nicht alle Wege in der W Heide sind trocken fahrbar.......


Aber das ist doch auch was Schönes Peter! 
Meine lassen mittlerweile auswärts muckeln ... 
Vielleicht sollte ich ... ... ... 
Nee, mein biologischer Auftrag ist erfüllt. Basta! 


Also, wir hatten heute Spaß im Forst.
Sogar eine ganz alte Tradition haben wir wieder aufgenommen. Viele Pausen etc. ... 
Bis zur WH haben wir nicht geschafft.


----------



## PoliceCar (22. Dezember 2013)

*Allen Fifties & Friends ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch!*
**






Die gleichen Wünsche auch allen Nachbarfreds! 

Nächstes Jahr geht's immer schön Vollgas weiter! 

Gruß PC


----------



## RadTed (22. Dezember 2013)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> *Allen Fifties & Friends ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch!*
> **
> 
> Die gleichen Wünsche auch allen Nachbarfreds!
> ...


Kann man sich nur anschließen
Bis nächste Jahr


----------



## 2RaFa (22. Dezember 2013)

*Allen Fifties & Friends ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch!
*

Diese Wünsche gebe ich gerne weiter, und vor allem das tolle Video!
schade nur, Ralf, dass du jetzt morgen nicht ausfährst: endlich will ich mal wieder dabei sein - das Wetter hätte meine Temperaturen und so einen Tag vor Heilgabend, das würde doch prima passen!
Auf dich ist auch kein Verlass!
Na, dann muss ich halt ein anderes 2Rad ausfahren ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





maat et jood


----------



## PoliceCar (22. Dezember 2013)

Määnsch Heiner! Hätt' ich dat jewußt ... 
Du weißt ja, eine Tour ohne Dich ist nicht wirklich 'ne Tour ... 

O.k., ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall morgen eine schöne Ausfahrt mit Deinem tollen neuen Moped ... 
Sieht richtig klasse aus. Da könnt' ich schwach werden ... 
Gibt's da auch Steckbleche für? Ist aber wohl genau so uncool wie beim MTB ... 

Frohes Fest Dir nochmal!


----------



## on any sunday (22. Dezember 2013)

Schicke HP 2.


----------



## RadTed (29. Dezember 2013)

Wie schauts mit Montag aus?
Hat jemand Lust ne Runde im KöFo zu drehen?
Kenne die Tails am Lüderich noch nicht, ggf. gibt's einen Ortskundigen?
Für den Lüderich würde ich Tageslicht vorziehen.

Super Wetter => Fahr um 10:30 los


----------



## 2RaFa (30. Dezember 2013)

*Freizeitsport gefährdet die Tiere - KStA vom 27.12.*
Wieder mal sind die MB an der Unruhe im Wald Schuld - das kennt man ja schon! Aber immerhin: die Jäger entwickeln Verständnis für uns, und - demnächst müssten eigentlich eher die Hunde gejagt werden ... O-Ton : "Die Jagd auf Rehwild steht allerdings zurzeit ... nicht an. In diesem Jahr sind fünf von Hunden gerissen worden, ... " 
Halali - denn man Flinte frei auf streunende Hunde? 5 Rehe in einem Jahr gerissen - das ist schließlich noch keinem MB gelungen!
http://www.ksta.de/overath/-natur-freizeitsport-gefaehrdet-die-tiere,15189236,25738314.html


----------



## f4lkon (30. Dezember 2013)

wo stehen denn die Jägerhutten( aus Holz für mindestens 3 Rampen erbaut) und warum sehe ich regelmäßig AUTOreifenspuren abseits sämtlicher Wege? Wahrscheinlich fahren die alle E-Autos und feuern nur mit Schalldämpfern oder Luftgewehren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikekrank (31. Dezember 2013)

hei Ihr Lieben,

wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch nach Zwanzig Vierzehn und bin sobald wie möglich wieder dabei...Tage werden ja wieder länger 

Liebe Grüße
Elke


----------



## 2RaFa (31. Dezember 2013)

Bike-Nike schrieb:


> hei Ihr Lieben,
> 
> wünsche Euch allen einen guten Rutsch nach Zwanzig Vierzehn und bin sobald wie möglich wieder dabei...Tage werden ja wieder länger
> 
> ...



ich wünsche dasgleiche - das ablaufende Jahr verabschiedet sich ja angenehm 2Rad-freundlich und standesgemäß gönnte ich den 2Rädern noch einmal freudig Auslauf - für die Loakalmatadoren unter euch ergeben sich 3 Bilderrätsel: wo wurde der (Selbst)auslöser betätigt?
....
sorry, kann keine "Datei hochladen" - immer wieder die Meldung:
"*Folgende Fehler sind aufgetreten*Es trat ein Problem beim Hochladen der Datei auf."
die Bilder sind sicher nicht zu groß - was mache ich falsch??? Früher gings doch ganz einfach !

*2014 - 1 Jahr später: Jetzt wurden die Bilder angenommen!*
also: wer die richtigen 3 Orte benennen kann, muss mit einer Einladung rechnen:
1 oder 2 oder ... Bier oder 1 gemeinsame Ausfahrt oder beides!


----------



## PoliceCar (31. Dezember 2013)

2RaFa schrieb:


> ....
> sorry, kann keine "Datei hochladen" - immer wieder die Meldung:
> "*Folgende Fehler sind aufgetreten*Es trat ein Problem beim Hochladen der Datei auf."
> die Bilder sind sicher nicht zu groß - was mache ich falsch??? Früher gings doch ganz einfach !


Hmm, geht doch wie früher ... 




Aber hat schon recht. Das ist hier nicht mehr der alte Charm von MTB-News ... 

Ebenso allen einen guten Rutsch!


----------



## RadTed (1. Januar 2014)

Frohes neues JJahr


----------



## PoliceCar (1. Januar 2014)

2RaFa schrieb:


> *2014 - 1 Jahr später: Jetzt wurden die Bilder angenommen!*
> also: wer die richtigen 3 Orte benennen kann, muss mit einer Einladung rechnen:
> 1 oder 2 oder ... Bier oder 1 gemeinsame Ausfahrt oder beides!



Ja Heiner, die gemeinsame Ausfahrt kriegen wir so wohl kaum hin. Falls doch: Zeitpunkt bestimmst Du.
Fahrzeug bestimme ich; und das ist ganz einfach, weil ich vor Motoren zwischen den Beinen einen höllischen Respekt habe ... 
Bier muß so gehen ... 


*Alter Forsbacher Bahnhof.* Erst dachte ich Mt. Trödelöh.

Blick auf Köln von Herkenrath aus ... 
Blick unter'm Rückspiegel durch, Richtung Köln, von Herkenrath aus ... 
... und für alte bergische Schlösser/Gutshöfe habe ich eher kein Auge. Bärbroich? 
So, bin gespannt.


----------



## Schnegge (2. Januar 2014)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> *AlteSüden::rsbacher Bahnhof.* Erst dac ich Mt. Trödelöh.
> 
> Blick auf Köln von Herkenrath aus ...
> Blick unter'm Rückspiegel durch, Richtung Köln, von Herkenrath aus ...
> ... und für alte bergische Schlösser/Gutshöfe habe ich eher kein Auge. Bärbroich?



Moin ihr da oben im Norden....
Erst mal ein frohes neues...

Und dann die Hilfe aus dem Süden:

zu 1: Das Polizeiauto hat Recht. Ich dachte aber auch erst an den monte...
zu 2 u.3: Herkenrath ist zu nördlich... die Aufnahmen wurden zwischen Oberschönrath und Menzlingen (K39) gemacht.
zu 4: Das ist das Schloss Sülzthal zwischen Rösrath und  Donrath.


Gruss
Jörg


----------



## 2RaFa (2. Januar 2014)

Glückwunsch Schnegge !
alles richtig! nur -  wie und wo kann ich dich zu Tour und Bier einladen - melde dich doch, wenn du mal wieder im kalten Norden bist - und ein gutes Neues Jahr noch!


----------



## Hallowach (11. Januar 2014)

Gibt es das LMB nicht mehr?


----------



## RadTed (11. Januar 2014)

In der Kopfzeile unter mehr.... 5 TOP von oben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hallowach (12. Januar 2014)

RadTed schrieb:


> In der Kopfzeile unter mehr.... 5 TOP von oben


Ahhhh Danke! Das war sonst immer oben eingeblendet.


----------



## RadTed (15. Januar 2014)

Wenngleich der Winter auf sich warten läßt, ist es in 2014 recht ruhig geworden.


----------



## PoliceCar (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo liebe Fifties!

Mit dem neuen Forendesign werde ich einfach nicht warm. Daher habe ich beschlossen auf Facebook eine eigene KöFo Fahrgemeinschaftengruppe einzurichten , um gemeinsame Touren von dort aus organisierbar zu machen. Es können alle dort mitmachen, die an gemeinsamen Touren und regionalem Austausch Spaß haben. Jeder kann dort auch unter "Veranstaltungen" Touren einstellen, durchführen oder sich für Touren anmelden.
Soweit ich das eingestellt habe, sind persönliche Dinge geschützt (glaube ich). Ich lerne aber noch.
So, über Zulauf und weitere gemeinsame Touren würde ich mich sehr freuen! 

Zunächst würde dann zweigleisig gefahren, mit dem Ziel völlig auf Facebook umzusteigen. 

Und hier geht's direkt zur Facebookgruppe 50+ ... 

Gruß Ralf 

_PS: Richtig los mit den Touren gehts aber wohl erst wieder im Frühjahr._


----------



## joscho (18. Januar 2014)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Fifties!
> 
> Mit dem neuen Forendesign werde ich einfach nicht warm.



Wer tut das schon? Vielleicht das junge Gemüse, dass FB gefüllt hat? Aber der Hype scheint ja auch nachzulassen.



> Daher habe ich beschlossen auf Facebook eine eigene KöFo Fahrgemeinschaftengruppe einzurichten...



Tja, wenn die hier schon versuchen einen auf FB zu machen, dann kann man auch konsequent sein. Dumm nur, dass es sich dann noch mehr zerfasert - und ich mich mit FB noch viel weniger anfreunden kann.



> _PS: Richtig los mit den Touren gehts aber wohl erst wieder im Frühjahr._



Fühlt sich ja gerade schon wie Frühling an


----------



## PoliceCar (18. Januar 2014)

joscho schrieb:


> Tja, wenn die hier schon versuchen einen auf FB zu machen, dann kann man auch konsequent sein. Dumm nur, dass es sich dann noch mehr zerfasert - und ich mich mit FB noch viel weniger anfreunden kann.



Nun ja, wie bei FB sieht es hier nicht annähernd aus.
Allerdings glaube ich zu beobachten, dass die Regionalteile des IBC nicht mehr wirklich supportet werden. 
Mittlerweile wird mit dem IBC wohl so richtig Geld verdient. Daher hat man die Türen zu Wirtschaft und Endorsement sehr weit geöffnet. Von Seiten der Forenbetreiber nachvollziehbar. Als regionaler Sportler und intelligenter Konsument fühle ich mich da allerdings immer weniger repräsentiert.

Und FB finde ich nun mal gar nicht soo schlecht. Deutlich flexibler und bei Bedarf mit einem hohen Kommunikationsfaktor. Meine Erfahrungen bisher sind eigentlich nur positiv. FB hat mir schon oft vieles erleichtert.
Man muß sich halt drauf einlassen ...

Und hier geht's nochmal direkt zur Facebookgruppe 50+ ...


----------



## Trail Surfer (18. Januar 2014)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> FB hat mir schon oft vieles erleichtert.
> Man muß sich halt drauf einlassen ...


....oder einen drauf lassen... 
SCNR


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (19. Januar 2014)

Wir haben für Köln und Umgebung ein eigenes Forum eingerichtet. Wenn ihr Lust habt schaut einfach mal rein www.mtb-cologne.de


----------



## Jaegerin81 (19. Januar 2014)

Ich finde die Idee mit der FB-Gruppe gut und denke das ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert. 
Würde mich dort gerne anschließen, wenn ich darf. 

LG
Britta


----------



## PoliceCar (19. Januar 2014)

Jaegerin81 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Idee mit der FB-Gruppe gut und denke das ist auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.
> Würde mich dort gerne anschließen, wenn ich darf.
> 
> LG
> Britta


... aber gerne doch! 

Und hier geht's nochmal direkt zur Facebookgruppe 50+ ...


----------



## Enrgy (19. Januar 2014)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...Und hier geht's nochmal direkt zur Facebookgruppe 50+ ...



"Melde dich an, um fortzufahren."

Nö danke. FB ohne mich. Schade, daß ihr auswandert. Vielleicht ziehe ich irgendwann mal mit um, aber derzeit hab ich nicht mal ein Schmartfohn, was soll ich da auf FB.


----------



## ultra2 (19. Januar 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> ...Nö danke. FB ohne mich....



Ja Volker, da Facebook ja die jungen Nutzer zu Millionen verlassen, muß die alte Garde halt ran.
Bin auch nicht bei Facebook oder noch schlimmer Whatsapp - wahrscheinlich bin einfach noch nicht 
alt genug- Trotz kürzlich erworbenen 50+.


----------



## 2RaFa (19. Januar 2014)

nur soviel:
"...Die Nutzeranzahl in Deutschland nimmt durchgängig in allen Altersgruppen bis 44 Jahren stark ab, in allen Altersgruppen darüber steigt sie – jedoch nur leicht. Das Durchschnittsalter eines Facebook-Nutzers stieg auf 38,7 Jahre...."


----------



## Konfuzius (19. Januar 2014)

Also biken werde ich demnächst wieder, aber zum Spionagetool Fratzenbuch werd' ich nicht wechseln...


----------



## PoliceCar (19. Januar 2014)

Tjo, wie auch immer.
Die jüngere Hälfte meiner Familie ist von FB weitgehend zu Whatsapp übergelaufen. Wir müssen halt damit leben, dass ständig 'ne neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben wird ... 

Das hier mit dem Wechsel zu FB ist ein Versuch. Kann klappen, muß aber nicht ... 
Zulauf ist ja bereits da.
Und das Forum hier bleibt ja. Notfalls wie bereits beschrieben zweigleisig. Allerdings finde ich schon, dass sich mit FB besser interagieren läßt.

@Enrgy: Auch ich besitze kein Smartphone. Schreibe noch nicht mal SMS - und das sogar aus Überzeugung. Mindestens solange nicht, wie ich noch meine Stimmbänder zum Telefonieren benutzen kann ^^

Und hier geht's nochmal direkt zur Facebookgruppe 50+ ... 

Übrigens: Die NSA hängt hier im IBC auch drinne. Schließlich erkunden wir die besten Wege um Panzer über den Spielplatz zu rumpeln und Tallibans zu jagen ...


----------



## ultra2 (19. Januar 2014)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> ...dass ständig 'ne neue Sau durchs Dorf getrieben wird ...



_Apropos Sau - neues von Herrn Nettersheim?_


----------



## f4lkon (19. Januar 2014)

Ich halte nicht viel von FB und finde das Forum ganz angenehm. Falls man mit Android oder IOS tapatalk nutzt, dann kann man das sogar sehr gut vom Handy aus bedienen und das neue Design sieht man nicht mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe- (19. Januar 2014)

Hallo Zusammen, ich bin vor jahren mal mit ner Gruppe im Königsforst gefahren. da waren wir zum Teil so Vielen, dass auf zwei Gruppen aufgeteilt wurde.
Fahrt Ihr noch dort? Montags? Wenn man mal mitkommen kann, dann schickt doch mal die Startzeit und den Parkplatz wo es los geht.

Liebe Grüße

Uwe


----------



## PoliceCar (20. Januar 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Ich halte nicht viel von FB und finde das Forum ganz angenehm. Falls man mit Android oder IOS tapatalk nutzt, dann kann man das sogar sehr gut vom Handy aus bedienen und das neue Design sieht man nicht mal.


Hmm, ich denke das Warum habe ich hier kundgetan. Erste Tour für heute ist bereits drin. Tagsüber ... 
Jeder macht aber so wie er/sie will.

Und hier geht's nochmal direkt zur Facebookgruppe 50+ ... 


Und nein Jens: Von Hernn N. hört' ich nix mehr ...


----------



## Hallowach (20. Januar 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Also biken werde ich demnächst wieder, aber zum Spionagetool Fratzenbuch werd' ich nicht wechseln...



Da bin ich voll bei Dir, FB ist absolut keine Alternative!
http://www.mtb-cologne.de/ sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.


----------



## i-men (20. Januar 2014)

Hallowach schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll bei Dir, FB ist absolut keine Alternative!
> http://www.mtb-cologne.de/ sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.



Klar, jeder wie er mag.Aber Facebook ohne mich. Starre schon genug in die Kiste.Mehr muss nicht.
Also brauchen wir einen PC lizensierten Übersetzer FB->LMB

Würde dann heute das Nightguiding übernehmen und bin um 18:30Uhr am Forsbacher Bahnhof. LMB Eintrag steht.


----------



## i-men (20. Januar 2014)

Habe den Termin auf Mittwoch verschoben, wer Lust hat ....


----------



## Uwe- (20. Januar 2014)

Hey i-men,
ich wäre jetzt schon fast losgeeiert, um die Runde mit zu machen, aber Mittwoch bekomme ich bestimmt auch hin.
LG

Uwe


----------



## Uwe- (20. Januar 2014)

Habt Ihr vielleicht ne Anschrift fürs Navi? Alter Forsbacher Bahnhof ist vieleicht nicht genau genug? Dann versuche ich Mi am Start zu sein. Bis denn
Uwe


----------



## i-men (20. Januar 2014)

Uwe- schrieb:


> Habt Ihr vielleicht ne Anschrift fürs Navi? Alter Forsbacher Bahnhof ist vieleicht nicht genau genug? Dann versuche ich Mi am Start zu sein. Bis denn
> Uwe


Hallo Uwe,
es lag keine Anmeldung für meinen spontanen Termin vor daher habe ich ihn verschoben.
Gebe Dir später mal den Treffpunkt genau an.


----------



## TaT-2-Junkie (20. Januar 2014)

Hallowach schrieb:


> Da bin ich voll bei Dir, FB ist absolut keine Alternative!
> http://www.mtb-cologne.de/ sieht auch nicht schlecht aus.



Anmelden und mitmachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Uwe- (20. Januar 2014)

Super - ich danke Dir!


----------



## i-men (20. Januar 2014)

So, das sind die Koordinaten des alten Forsbacher Bahnhofs 50.933152,7.159823
Kannst Du so direkt bei G**gle eingeben.
Wenn jemand Lust auf Explorertouren am WE (meist Sonntags) hat kann er sich auch gerne mal die Koordinaten 50.93205,7.173986 hier speichern.
Das ist der Wanderparkplatz in Forsbach. Von dort aus geht der Brück-Forsbacher Weg los.
Trage ich dann mal bei einigermassen Wetter ins LMB ein.


----------



## Uwe- (20. Januar 2014)

also gebe ich ins Navi ein:
*Brück-Forsbacher Weg*
51429 Bergisch Gladbach

Ist das wirklich der Parkplatz? Finde ich den mit der Adresse?
Damals wenn es durch den Königforst ging bin ich von der 4 abgefahren, rechts abgebogen und dann ging es nach kurzer Zeit, irgenwie links auf einen Waldparkplatz.

ist ein Parkplatz der Treffpunkt oder brauche ich son GPS-Dingsda ;o)

LG & danke

Uwe


----------



## BjörnUpDaHill (20. Januar 2014)

hmmm, fb, ohne mich.
Dann hoffe ich mal das hier weiter zweigleissig gefahren wird bzw sich ein Übersetzer findet


----------



## Enrgy (21. Januar 2014)

Uwe- schrieb:


> ...Damals wenn es durch den Königforst ging bin ich von der 4 abgefahren, rechts abgebogen und dann ging es nach kurzer Zeit, irgenwie links auf einen Waldparkplatz...



das hier 50.946328,7.09037 ist der treffpunkt "am wildwechsel", den du da von früher kennst. 

forsbacher bahnhof ist ganz woanders


----------



## Uwe- (21. Januar 2014)

Stimmt am Wildwechsel hieß der Treffpunkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (21. Januar 2014)

Uwe- schrieb:


> Stimmt am Wildwechsel hieß der Treffpunkt.


Wenn Policecar was einstellt wird sich auch weiterhin zuerst am Wildwechsel getroffen. Dann geht es zum zweiten Treffpunkt nach Forsbach. Das ist dann der alte Forsbacher Bahnhof.
Da ich aus Forsbach komme, schaffe ich es zeitlich nicht erst den Brücker Treffpunkt an zu steuern. Daher nur der Forsbacher Treffpunkt. 
Ich mach Dir ne PN für die Anfahrt mit dem Auto.


----------



## Uwe- (21. Januar 2014)

Super, das ist ja nett ;o) Wetter spielt ja mit, wie ich gerade gesehen habe. Arschkalt aber Regenwahrscheinlichkeit nur 6%. Also treffen sich morgen der Königsforst und ich mal wieder.
LG & Ich freue mich
Uwe


----------



## Pete04 (21. Januar 2014)

Zunächst würde dann zweigleisig gefahren, mit dem Ziel völlig auf Facebook umzusteigen. 

Weitermachen, liebe Ralf! Wir geben doch wegen 'nem doofen Systemupgrade die Perlen der KBU nitt her!  LG, der Pete, auch kein Visagenbüchleinfreund...


----------



## Uwe- (22. Januar 2014)

Hey Ingo stehe auf der A 4 im Megastau. Fahre Merheim ab und versuche es über Landstr, aber komme nicht Punkt


----------



## Uwe- (22. Januar 2014)

Sorry, in Merheim abzufahren war nicht gut! Komme nur im Schritttempo voran und Navi zeigt jetzt schon 35 an. Mist


----------



## Uwe- (22. Januar 2014)

Jetzt bin ich auch endlich da. Vielleicht beim nächsten mal 
LG

Uwe


----------



## f4lkon (22. Januar 2014)

Du solltest Refrath abfahren, rechts, nächste links und du bist da. Zu der Uhrzeit ist Mehrheim->Brück dicht.


----------



## i-men (23. Januar 2014)

f4lkon schrieb:


> Du solltest Refrath abfahren, rechts, nächste links und du bist da. Zu der Uhrzeit ist Mehrheim->Brück dicht.


Das wäre dann aber der Treffpunkt in Brück  und nicht wie gestern Forsbach.

Schade Uwe.Wir hätten Dich natürlich noch eingesammelt,wenn ich es gewusst hätte.
Nächstes mal mit Handynr. passiert das nicht mehr. Du hast ne PN.


----------



## f4lkon (23. Januar 2014)

i-men schrieb:


> Das wäre dann aber der Treffpunkt in Brück  und nicht wie gestern Forsbach.
> 
> Schade Uwe.Wir hätten Dich natürlich noch eingesammelt,wenn ich es gewusst hätte.
> Nächstes mal mit Handynr. passiert das nicht mehr. Du hast ne PN.



Jo sorry, ging jetzt von Brück aus. Weitermachen!


----------



## Konfuzius (9. Februar 2014)

Moin zusammen!
Ist hier noch jemand, oder ist alles abgewandert zum Facebook? 

So, langsam geh' ich auch wieder auf's Rad, will allerdings erstmal eher noch kein Gerümpel fahren.
Aber da wir das ja eh schon mal angedacht hatten:

Wie sieht's denn mal mit einer *Rheinrunde *aus?
Jemand Lust?
Ist gut für die Kondition!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bikekrank (9. Februar 2014)

quote="Konfuzius, post: 11728513, member: 75489"]Moin zusammen!
Ist hier noch jemand, oder ist alles abgewandert zum Facebook? 

So, langsam geh' ich auch wieder auf's Rad, will allerdings erstmal eher noch kein Gerümpel fahren.
Aber da wir das ja eh schon mal angedacht hatten:

Wie sieht's denn mal mit einer *Rheinrunde *aus?
Jemand Lust?
Ist gut für die Kondition! [/qotee


----------



## Bikekrank (9. Februar 2014)

heiho...rheinrunde...wann und wo start ist denn angedacht? lg elke


----------



## Konfuzius (9. Februar 2014)

Die Rheinrunde startet traditionell an der Schmitze Bud in Köln-Rath (gut 10 Min. per Rad vom Brücker Treffpunkt aus)
Dann über Rösrath oder Panzerstraße zu Agger, Sieg, Rhein. Fast nur Asphalt - Konditionsrunde halt...
Start? Mal sehen, je nach Wetter. Ich allerdings nicht vor 18:00 - 18:30 Uhr.


----------



## RadTed (10. Februar 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Die Rheinrunde startet traditionell an der Schmitze Bud in Köln-Rath (gut 10 Min. per Rad vom Brücker Treffpunkt aus)
> Dann über Rösrath oder Panzerstraße zu Agger, Sieg, Rhein. Fast nur Asphalt - Konditionsrunde halt...
> Start? Mal sehen, je nach Wetter. Ich allerdings nicht vor 18:00 - 18:30 Uhr.


Ist nun um 18:00 an der Schmitze Bud jemand?


----------



## Konfuzius (10. Februar 2014)

Hatte ich für heute nicht geplant, die Wettervorhersage war mir zu zweifelhaft...


----------



## RadTed (10. Februar 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Hatte ich für heute nicht geplant, die Wettervorhersage war mir zu zweifelhaft...


Haste recht gehabt, war 50/50 Trocken/Regen


----------



## PoliceCar (22. Februar 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ...
> Wie sieht's denn mal mit einer *Rheinrunde *aus?
> Jemand Lust?
> Ist gut für die Kondition!


Montag? Wetter soll ja. Zeit wäre mir egal. Hauptsache smooth.

Ich schau' auch mal im Fazzebuck ...


----------



## Konfuzius (22. Februar 2014)

Erkältung ist langsam am Verschwinden...
Wäre dabei.
Am Montag könnte ich ab 18 Uhr.


----------



## PoliceCar (22. Februar 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Erkältung ist langsam am Verschwinden...
> Wäre dabei.
> Am Montag könnte ich ab 18 Uhr.


Jut, dann sehen wir uns Montag 18:00h an der Schmitzebud. Ick freu' mir! 
Anyone more? 

Kein Eintrag im LMB, weil tot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (23. Februar 2014)

Naja, das LMB ist nicht tot. Wird auch noch genutzt, nur eben nicht mehr oben angezeigt.
Hab mir einfach einen Favoriten gesetzt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php

Für morgen habe ich dann mal einen Termin eingstellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8351

Falls jemand von der Rösrather Fraktion mitmöchte, bitte melden.
Dann fahren wir über Rösrath, statt Panzerstraße.

Bis morgen!


----------



## PoliceCar (25. Februar 2014)

Auch wenn ich hier von der Forenkonzeption bedingte Zersetzungstendenzen in den Lokalbereichen festzustellen glaube, hier ein ...

... kurzes Feedback zur gestrigen Tour: Konfu, Gülle und ich auf Rheinrunde. 21er Schnitt. Hat viel kommunikativen Spaß gemacht. Soviel, dass wir das jetzt regelmäßig Montags bis zum Saisonanfang machen wollen. Gibt Bums in die Beine ...

Endorsement benötigt nicht zwangsläufig aktive Biker.
Habe die Ehre.


----------



## PoliceCar (6. März 2014)

Montag Rheinrunde.
18:30h


----------



## 2RaFa (7. März 2014)

21er-Schnitt - voll einsteigerfähig !?
ohne Bums in die Beine schaff ich wahrscheinlich max. 16 ...


----------



## Konfuzius (8. März 2014)

Die Tour is potteben und großteils auf Asphalt.
So 'ne Art Rennradtour auf dicken Reifen zum Kondition (wieder)aufbauen 
Da ist ein Schnitt um 20 weniger als es sich anhört.


----------



## Uwe- (13. März 2014)

Hallo Zusammen,
ich fahre heute vom Wildwechsel zum Lüderich.
Wenn Jemand mit will würde ich mich freuen.
Fahre am Wildwechsel um 15 Uhr los.
Tempo: sehre langsam ;o)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (20. März 2014)

Montag wieder 'ne KöFo-Tour. Bin mir nur noch nicht ganz sicher ob ich da wirklich kann.
Daher diese Info zunächst mal als Vorankündigung. 

Parallel natürlich auch auf Fazzebuck ...


----------



## Hallowach (29. April 2014)

*Seltsame Stille hier.....*


----------



## i-men (30. April 2014)

Hallowach schrieb:


> *Seltsame Stille hier.....*



Jetzt nicht mehr 

Sonntagsrunde gefällig?


----------



## Hallowach (21. Mai 2014)

Wieder tote Hose hier.......


----------



## Enrgy (21. Mai 2014)

stell doch ne tour rein, melden sich bestimmt 10 mann!


----------



## Hallowach (21. Mai 2014)

Enrgy schrieb:


> stell doch ne tour rein, melden sich bestimmt 10 mann!


Denke für nächsten Montag drüber nach.....


----------



## i-men (21. Mai 2014)

Sonntag gehts bei Wetter wieder los. Ich stelle noch was ein.
In der Woche ist das bei mir mim Business momentan nen bisschen wackelig.


----------



## Frankie Cologne (11. Juni 2014)

Tach zusammen - tut sich hier noch was oder muss ich mich künftig woanders anschließen?? 
Wann gibts denn mal wieder ne Tour ??


----------



## Kettenfresser (11. Juni 2014)

Hmmm so eine Köfo-reloaded wäre was...


----------



## Oliver111182 (10. Juli 2014)

Servus zusammen,

nach nun fast 1,5 Jahren Abstinenz will ich langsam wieder starten.

Seid ihr noch aktiv im Gebiet? Wohne immer noch in Bensberg, bin also schnell im KöFo und in der Hardt.

Mein Plan ist derzeit, in der Woche mindestens zwei kurze Touren zu fahren, so ab 18:30, hauptsächlich in der Harrt, alte Trails suchen.

Vielleicht hat ja demnächst jemand Lust.
Wenn es konkret wird, stelle ich etwas ein.

Gruß, Ili


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## i-men (26. August 2014)

Na wie wärs mal wieder ;-)
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14990


----------



## Konfuzius (26. August 2014)

Gute Idee, zumal Mittwoch voraussichtlich der einzige Tag dieses Sommers sein könnte, an dem es nicht zum Feierabend schüttet! 
Bin Mittwoch aber erst spät zu Hause, klappt bei mir daher leider nicht.
Aber demnächst gerne wieder!


----------



## i-men (26. August 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Gute Idee, zumal Mittwoch voraussichtlich der einzige Tag dieses Sommers sein könnte, an dem es nicht zum Feierabend schüttet!
> Bin Mittwoch aber erst spät zu Hause, klappt bei mir daher leider nicht.
> Aber demnächst gerne wieder!



Na Schade auch.
Darum habe ich den Tag auch gewählt und nicht aus KFL Sentimentalität ;-)
Bis bald


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. August 2014)

i-men schrieb:


> Na wie wärs mal wieder ;-)
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=14990


Hmmm bin am überlegen


----------



## i-men (27. August 2014)

Na wat gibbet da zu überlegen, würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. August 2014)

wird nichts draus werden Haus Umbau geht vor.


----------



## Konfuzius (17. November 2014)

Das Wetter ist gut und wir sind jung und brauchen die Punkte, daher heute kurzentschlossen eine KöFo-Runde im 50+ Stil:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12022

Tempo behäbig, wegen Winterpokal.
Veteranen, Neueinsteiger und Polizeiautos herzlich wollkommen!


----------



## PoliceCar (17. November 2014)

Hey Ralf!
*Das nenne ich jetzt mal ein Nekroposting.* Perfekt! 

Also, Lust hätt' ich schon. Heute schaff' ich's aber nicht. Bin völlig anders orientiert.
Nächste Woche (vielleicht auch die Folgenden) wäre ich aber dabei - wenn Wetter.
Solange dann niemand einen Pflock in die Herzen schlägt, sollte das zu dunkler Zeit möglich sein. 

Viel Spaß, wenn ihr heute fahrt!
So long ...


----------



## Konfuzius (17. November 2014)

Keine Anmeldungen und Wetter ist auch nicht so dolle ... Termin ist wieder weg 
Dann vielleicht bis nächste Woche!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Kao (19. November 2014)

Ich werde heute wahrscheinlich ein Ründchen nach der Arbeit drehen. Ich vermute, das ich so gegen 18 Uhr Nähe Forsbach bin. Bei Interesse einfach mal melden.


----------



## Konfuzius (19. November 2014)

Ich leider nicht. Mittwochs ist immer mein besonders langer Tag...


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. November 2014)

Vielleicht geht ja nächsten Montag was.


----------



## PoliceCar (20. November 2014)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Vielleicht geht ja nächsten Montag was.


Sollte ich dann dabei sein, aber nur im 60+Tempo.


----------



## MTB-Kao (20. November 2014)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Sollte ich dann dabei sein, aber nur im 60+Tempo.



Das ist kurz vor Umfallen, oder?


----------



## 2RaFa (20. November 2014)

Tempo 60+ ? - da musst ja aufpassen dass du im Ort nicht geblitzt wirst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Konfuzius (23. November 2014)

Nächster Anlauf, sofern das Wetter so wird wie vorhergesagt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12022


----------



## MTB-Kao (24. November 2014)

Da ich gestern unterwegs war wird es heute bei mir nichts. Aber nächsten Montag sieht es wahrscheinlich ganz gut aus.


----------



## PoliceCar (24. November 2014)

Bin wohl dabei in der Kategorie 59,99999+. Völlig außer Übung. Schaumama.
Zumindest wird's "hell" werden.


----------



## i-men (24. November 2014)

Ach ihr seid immer so spontan 
Schaffe ich leider nicht. Viel Spass


----------



## PoliceCar (24. November 2014)

War echt jut Ralf! 
Mal wieder eine Erweiterung meines begrenzten Horizonts ...


----------



## Konfuzius (28. November 2014)

Habe mir übrigens die Laterne bestellt, von der wir sprachen.
Wir können dann beim nächsten Mal den ultimativen Sch ... äh ... Lampenvergleich starten! 

Wetter sieht für Montag ja ganz gut aus


----------



## PoliceCar (28. November 2014)

... 

Es entscheidet der Klang, nicht die Lautstärke ... ^^
Wird sicher llustisch.


----------



## Konfuzius (30. November 2014)

Der Termin für Montag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12022
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=12022

Hoffe es bleibt trocken...
Der Matsch hält sich zumindest momentan noch in Grenzen


----------



## PoliceCar (1. Dezember 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Habe mir übrigens die Laterne bestellt, von der wir sprachen.
> Wir können dann beim nächsten Mal den ultimativen Sch ... äh ... Lampenvergleich starten!
> ...



Schon bekommen? Heute ganz hell? Wir dürfen gespannt sein ...


----------



## Konfuzius (1. Dezember 2014)

Jo, Latüchte plus neue Helmlampe waren nach eineinhalb Tagen da 
Bin auch gespannt, habe noch nicht unter Realbedingungen getestet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (1. Dezember 2014)

Wir werden verstrahlt werden. Quasi vaporisiert ...


----------



## PoliceCar (1. Dezember 2014)

Thx, Lampen haben uns voll goil die Hardt rauf und runter gebeamt, bis zum Refrather Weihnachtsmarkt.


----------



## Konfuzius (1. Dezember 2014)

Vaporisiert haben uns die Strahler zwar nicht, aber dafür offenbar die Trails trocken gebrannt 
Anders kann ich mir jedenfalls nicht erklären, wieso da heute im Dezember so gut wie kein Matsch war...


----------



## Konfuzius (7. Dezember 2014)

Diesen Montag schaffe ich es voraussichtlich nicht rechtzeitig für eine KöFo-Runde, aber für nächste Woche Montag haben wir mal das da ins Auge gefasst: 





Naja, genaugenommen sieht's diese Jahr so aus:


----------



## PoliceCar (7. Dezember 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ... für *nächste Woche Montag* haben wir mal das da ins Auge gefasst:



... 

Wo in den Alps wohl kein Schnee fallen wird, wird das Grünauto zwangsläufig dabei sein (müssen) ...  ... ...  ... ... 

Viele alte KöFo-Veteranen wäre natürlich oberjeil ...


----------



## MTB-Kao (8. Dezember 2014)

Status heute bin ich dabei


----------



## i-men (8. Dezember 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Diesen Montag schaffe ich es voraussichtlich nicht rechtzeitig für eine KöFo-Runde, aber für nächste Woche Montag haben wir mal das da ins Auge gefasst:



Bin nächste Woche dabei


----------



## PoliceCar (8. Dezember 2014)

MTB-Kao schrieb:


> Status heute bin ich dabei


Ich heute nicht. Habe mich schon ausgepumpt.


----------



## Trail Surfer (8. Dezember 2014)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Wo in den Alps wohl kein Schnee fallen wird, wird das Grünauto zwangsläufig dabei sein (müssen).... ... ...


Nicht nur zu dieser Jahreszeit sind die Grünautos scho(e)n Blau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PoliceCar (9. Dezember 2014)

Nein, in Wirklichkeit schwarz - im Auftrag des Herrn.


----------



## Enrgy (9. Dezember 2014)

ah, cool, die neue piko nur einstrahlig, wieder was an gewicht gespart...


----------



## MTB-Kao (10. Dezember 2014)

Mist, ist ja der 15te. Da habe ich Hochzeitstag  Bin also leider raus


----------



## Konfuzius (10. Dezember 2014)

Schade 

Ok, der Termin ist jetzt online: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15115

Besteht Interesse an einem zweiten Treffpunkt am alten Forsbacher Bahnhof?


----------



## PoliceCar (11. Dezember 2014)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> ... Termin ist jetzt online: http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/15115
> ...


Thx!  ...  ... 

Nach 4 1/2 Jahren wird voraussichtlich heute die 100.000 geknackt.
Hätt' ich nie gedacht. Seit 'nem Jahr sowieso nicht mehr ...


----------



## Enrgy (11. Dezember 2014)

PoliceCar schrieb:


> Nach 4 1/2 Jahren wird voraussichtlich heute die 100.000 geknackt...



was? lumen? likes auf fratzebuch? kilometer im köfo? fragen über fragen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pete04 (11. Dezember 2014)

Nicht willentlich überfahrene, alleinerziehende Buchecker? Die Zahl iss schon mal 'ne Macht! Wieviel Eckern schmeisst de gesunde
Buche denn eigentlich so jährlich - ohne in Bochum arbeitend, Harz IV, und schlechten ÖPNV? ...wenn datt Fragen einmal losgeht...


----------



## Konfuzius (15. Dezember 2014)

Trotz geringer Beteiligung eine sehr kurzweilige Abendveranstaltung 
Zum Sendeschluss rausgekehrt und freundlicherweise noch von der Mädelstruppe fotodokumentiert:





Vielen Dank dafür und viele Grüße aus Müngersdorf


----------



## PoliceCar (15. Dezember 2014)

Sehe ich da rote Nasen?
Nette Mädels!
Müngersdorf rulez!

Thx für den kurzweilig feuchten Abend!


----------



## PoliceCar (10. Januar 2015)

Montag 19.01., 18:00h, Rheinrunde ab Schmitzebud


----------



## PoliceCar (29. Februar 2016)

Kurz den Deckel der Gruft geliftet:
Zur Feier des heutigen Schalttages eine Rheinrunde.
Treffpunkt 18:00h ab Schmitzebud.
Die Herren aus Beitrag #1444 sind auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Canyo1 (29. Februar 2016)

ja schönes Wetter ich komme


----------



## Canyo1 (29. Februar 2016)

Muß leider absagen mein Auto ist noch unterwegs.


----------



## PoliceCar (1. März 2016)

Schade ...


----------



## Jajaja (25. Mai 2020)

Achtung Nekroposting:

Ist noch wer von der alten Garde hier im Forum aktiv? War ja immer lustig hier zu der Zeit, als es die großen Laufräder noch nicht gab ... 
Vielleich lässt sich noch einmal anknüpfen - wenn Corona das überhaupt möglich machen sollte. Altersmäßig ist die Zielgruppe schließlich der Risikogruppe zugehörig. 

Grüße aus dem Off.


----------



## wolfsgut (25. Mai 2020)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Achtung Nekroposting:
> 
> Ist noch wer von der alten Garde hier im Forum aktiv? War ja immer lustig hier zu der Zeit, als es die großen Laufräder noch nicht gab ...
> Vielleich lässt sich noch einmal anknüpfen - wenn Corona das überhaupt möglich machen sollte. Altersmäßig ist die Zielgruppe schließlich der Risikogruppe zugehörig.
> ...


Trio ,beste band wo es gibt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 2RaFa (25. Mai 2020)

Jajaja schrieb:


> 1. Ist noch* wer von der alten Garde* hier im Forum *aktiv*?
> 2. Altersmäßig ist die Zielgruppe schließlich der Risikogruppe zugehörig.
> Grüße aus dem Off.



ad 1.
*hier*! ... warte auf weitere Rückmeldungen
ad 2.
da sehe ich kein Problem! ... habe gerade wieder gerundet!
wir trinken das Bier im Freien, im Wald oder auf der Heide - das Risiko ist dtl. geringer als in der Kneipe!
also: wann? wo?


----------



## Jajaja (25. Mai 2020)

Jo, mache Beizeiten dafür mal einen eigenen Fred auf. Bin jetzt erst mal nach Honululu zum Hängen - also mit'm Hintern ...

Wie sollte der neue Fred den betitelt werden? 65+ oder doch schon 70+ ? 

Ziel wie damals: "KöFo - 1000Hm in einer Stunde". 

Gruß Paul


----------



## 2RaFa (29. Mai 2020)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Wie sollte der neue Fred den betitelt werden? 65+ oder doch schon 70+ ?
> Ziel wie damals: "KöFo - 1000Hm in einer Stunde".
> 
> Gruß Paul


----------



## Jajaja (2. August 2021)

Jahrzehnte lang hat uns der bekannte Schweinetrail als Flow- und Zubringertrail gedient. Das ist seit heute morgen Geschichte. 




Einer der Preise für unser unfassbar verschwenderisches Leben. Jetzt müssen die ganz dicken Maschinen ran, um das vom Borkenkäfer befallene Tot- und auch Lebendholz herauszuholen. Ein Kampf gegen Windmühlen.
Unsere Nachgeborenen werden uns in keiner guten Erinnerung behalten ... 😵


----------



## kalkhoffpink (7. August 2021)

Werde demnächst 52 Jahre alt, komme aber leider nicht mehr so oft zum Biken. Unglücklicherweise gibt es wenig ansprechende Touren, die sich in meiner Konditionsstufe befinden. Für mich perfekt wären aktuell 25-30km mit bis zu max. 350HM. Kenne mich mit den technischen Stufen nicht aus, schätze aber mal auf einer Skala von 1-10 bin ich eine 5-6. Wer solche Strecken kennt und Lust hätte die an einem WE gemeinsam zu befahren, gerne melden....ich komme aus Bergisch Gladbach Paffrath


----------



## Jajaja (10. August 2021)

Der Fred ist nicht mehr wirklich beschickt. Die hier ehemals aktiven Herrschaften dürften mittlerweile auch ~10 Jahre älter sein ... ^^

Trage mich allerdings derzeit mit dem Gedanken einer Neuauflage *in einem neuen Fred* nach altem Muster. Die Alterslatte wäre dann logischerweise mindestens eine Dekade weiter. Darüber hinaus sicherlich auch E-Bike-kompatibel ... 

Anregungen willkommen.


----------



## Enrgy (10. August 2021)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus sicherlich auch E-Bike-kompatibel ...




dann klappts auch endlich mit den 1000hm/h


----------



## tuppes (10. August 2021)

Jajaja schrieb:


> Der Fred ist nicht mehr wirklich beschickt. Die hier ehemals aktiven Herrschaften dürften mittlerweile auch ~10 Jahre älter sein ….


…das war auch mein erster Gedanke. Einige der Herrschaften kenne ich. Das E-Mtb ist durchaus angekommen.


----------



## Jajaja (11. August 2021)

O.k., dann geht's hier weiter ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

